# *****Connecticut Weather*****



## LR3

The other thread has 5 or 6 states. The weather in Vermont is not the same weather in New Haven. Delete if necessary.


----------



## trickynicky17

I'm on board Thumbs Up


----------



## LR3

Am I reading the forecast right for this week to be in the 70's? Hahaha


----------



## dchr

Subscribed--chilly this morning but going to be 50-60 on thanksgiving and Friday.


----------



## AccuCon

Just a heads up the NWS weather sites that cover CT (links have changed)

NWS Albany
http://www.weather.gov/aly/winter

NWS Boston
http://www.weather.gov/box/winter

NWS NY
http://www.weather.gov/okx/winter


----------



## MSsnowplowing

subscribed to both


----------



## Stark_Enterprises

on board. Unfortunately I don't see anything in the long range forecasts to get excited about .


----------



## a&j lawncare ll

Let is $now


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

I guess.......


----------



## JCPM

Subscribed. Finally finished all my snow prep so I'm not nervous anymore looking at the 10 day forecast. Lol


----------



## aclawn

Subscribe.
Two more weeks of cleanups and then let it snow.ussmileyflag


----------



## aclawn

"White Christmas"


----------



## trickynicky17

aclawn;2063801 said:


> "White Christmas"


That would be nice payup


----------



## aclawn

m2,,I see something that brewing up between the 21th and 25th.hope it pan out would be nice Christmas $
Just a boring few weeks, you never know something could spin up and put a little white down but that's just me being hopeful. The west and midwest is having a pretty good year so far. A few nice early season storms.


----------



## rjk512

Subscribed.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

it's going to be just like last year. 
No snow till Jan. then we are going to be hit every week.

I just hope we don't get another 2-3 foot storm. I really hate those.


----------



## LR3

MSsnowplowing;2066613 said:


> it's going to be just like last year.
> No snow till Jan. then we are going to be hit every week.
> 
> I just hope we don't get another 2-3 foot storm. I really hate those.


 I hope we get hammered with tons and tons. Worse than last year.


----------



## aclawn

It is only early December. Remember, 2006-07 had an extremely similar scenario, and many of us know what February was like that year.


----------



## LR3

Took a beating. That was a great year.


----------



## AccuCon

Be sleeping in the truck come February....but looks like Decembers going to be a wash....not even with an icing!


----------



## AccuCon

Thoughts?


----------



## Maleko

What date is that for???


----------



## Pinzgauer

If I read it right it's from 12/10 through 12/19.
Maybe I'm wrong of course ..


----------



## aclawn

no worry no snow until jan 2016


----------



## FordFisherman

Supposed to turn colder around the 19th, then its game on I hope...


----------



## AccuCon

Pinzgauer;2072744 said:


> If I read it right it's from 12/10 through 12/19.
> Maybe I'm wrong of course ..


Ran on 12/10 its for 12/19

But now


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Temps dropping down last week of Dec.

My ace in the hole says looks like no snow till Jan. 

Used it last year and pretty much 95% of the time I knew when we were getting snow 3 days in advance even when our own weather forecast said no.

As soon as I see it I well post


----------



## AccuCon

MSsnowplowing;2074875 said:


> Temps dropping down last week of Dec.
> 
> My ace in the hole says looks like no snow till Jan.
> 
> Used it last year and pretty much 95% of the time I knew when we were getting snow 3 days in advance even when our own weather forecast said no.
> 
> As soon as I see it I well post


Pretty sure you are right...though a salt run would be nice....


----------



## AlliedMike

looks like something brewing monday night into tuesday


----------



## FordFisherman

Signs are looking better for a pattern change. We shall see...


----------



## mjlawncare

Weather channel was showing 3-5" for my area mon night into tuesday morning still a while out but it looks like temperatures are going to start trending colder next week


----------



## fordtruck661

Even if we get 3-5 on Tuesday the ground is way to warm its all going to melt. It would have to come down hard and fast.


----------



## NLMCT

Subscribed


----------



## chevyhauler

I would be happy as a pig in sh!t if it didn't snow at all....but I am a carpenter with a ton of work. I know that a lot of u guys are landscapers with winters counting on snow only. 
This year, about 80% of my $$ is seasonal, so I would rather just let the checks roll in and NOT head out.
Adding to that...my new 8611LP is still at Jerre's. Been 4 months now. I still have my X Blade on my '02 but the Blizzard is so much more productive. I am starting to get nervous as hell about that as we head towards jan. When u r using your backup truck...you don't have much backup for THAT!.
I am using the mellow weather to do much needed improvements to sander and new truck. Not bad I guess.


----------



## AlliedMike

this could be a intresting set up for all of us looks like the backdoor is gonna stay cold and hold and making this a very weird storm and what not but from what im seeing and from who im talking to looks like everyone will be out doing something monday night into early tuesday


----------



## MSsnowplowing

29th at least 1 inch of snow.
31st at least 4 inches of snow.
Jan 3 at least a 1 1/2 inches of snow.

Mind you it could be a day early or a day later with these.

Merry Christmas everyone, let it snow snow snow.


----------



## Maleko

Oh come on with these snow totals. 
Where the heck are you guys seeing this forecast ?..
I've only seen chance of ice on Tuesday. Warm to start and warm temps to finish. 


Post a link please.

Weather channel shows 40 degrees on Tuesday. Chance of ice to start since it will be cold Monday night but changing to all rain. Then 47 on Wednesday. 
Even if we get an icy start. You think it will stick with warm ground temps. ..?


----------



## leigh

Maleko;2081177 said:


> Oh come on with these snow totals.
> Where the heck are you guys seeing this forecast ?..
> I've only seen chance of ice on Tuesday. Warm to start and warm temps to finish.
> 
> Post a link please.
> 
> Weather channel shows 40 degrees on Tuesday. Chance of ice to start since it will be cold Monday night but changing to all rain. Then 47 on Wednesday.
> Even if we get an icy start. You think it will stick with warm ground temps. ..?


Good point! Since this is a new ct only thread maybe we can try to start off being realistic and less sensational with expectations! That southern ne thread last year drove me crazy lol!Every storm was forecast to be a 3 footer lol heres a nice reasonable analysis - http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=165301


----------



## MSsnowplowing

MSsnowplowing;2081163 said:


> 29th at least 1 inch of snow.
> 31st at least 4 inches of snow.
> Jan 3 at least a 1 1/2 inches of snow.
> 
> Mind you it could be a day early or a day later with these.
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone, let it snow snow snow.


Wow my source changed quickly.

If our temps were not high, the above would be good as it is, rain is what we are getting.

The 30th, 31st into the 1st should have been good for a 4-8 inch storm but again it is looking like rain.

I jumped the gun should have known better and wait till the day in question and that is what I am going to do from now on.

Rule of thumb is if it snows in this place, we get the same snow 2-3 days later.

Last year it worked about 90% of the time, it got wonky in March and two storms they got we got rain.

Man a nice 4-8 inch storm would be nice before the new year.

GET COLDER DARN IT.


----------



## leigh

Looks like a location deal on this one.Not much for swct.Maybe a mon evening presalt run,blow out last years leftover and get a nice dec billing.Hard to imagine that an inch could actually stick with no below freezing temps for weeks and a strong easterly wind off the 50 deg sound.


----------



## FordFisherman

Yup, but it looks like we have some good chances for snow coming up in the next few weeks.


----------



## leigh

Winter weather advisory for inland areas,I'll sit this one out on coast,have fun if it actually sticks!


----------



## Maleko

I'd be surprised if it sticks south of 84. Maybe on the grass north of it 
But hey. The weather man is always wrong. 
Who knows.


----------



## BillyRgn

Subscribed


----------



## leigh

Southern Fairfield and southern New Haven now in advisory zone.Only to 6 am though.Looks like rain coming early enough so am conditions should be ok.Might try to sneak a pretreat in and if anyone complains explain I have to be proactive not reactive.(hows that sound lol) They also don't have temps below freezing on coast so this is about as minor as an event could be.We'll see.


----------



## AccuCon

I see a salt run in for just about everyone commercial north of 84...Other than that anyone's best guess


----------



## Maleko

We're prob gonna pre salt an hour before scheduled to fall. Hopefully it will burn off and not freeze up as it falls. 
Slights chance we may have to scrape.


----------



## leigh

No more snow or sleet for coast.No mention of any frozen precept,weather channel,noaa and others all saying rain,temps never below freezing,oh well.


----------



## LR3

That's what I'm getting as well in Groton. Rain. And that's not even until 3am.


----------



## mjlawncare

Were headed out all roads and parking lots completely covered even after pretreatment 24degrees and sleeting hard


----------



## LR3

Pushed a little ice/snow/sleet in Groton. Salted and cleared walkways and roads.


----------



## leigh

leigh;2083579 said:


> No more snow or sleet for coast.No mention of any frozen precept,weather channel,noaa and others all saying rain,temps never below freezing,oh well.


Ha ha,never underestimate stubborn mother nature!Got a half inch of sleet,temps took there time rising,salted lots and cleared walks.


----------



## BillyRgn

First push of the season , didn't see that coming I really thought the ground was gonna be to warm


----------



## sectlandscaping

LR3;2084229 said:


> Pushed a little ice/snow/sleet in Groton. Salted and cleared walkways and roads.


Hope you get paid. 1/4 inch of slush and its 40. I did pretreat a few medical places but there zero tolerance. The others had to request and none did. Not pissing customers off over this.


----------



## mjlawncare

Plowed and salted all our commercials endedup with an inch maybe a little more was some heavy stuff tho still at 32degrees here


----------



## leigh

Looks like some seasonable temps finally,no precept for next 10 days though.(as of right now).Looks like we'll have a 2 month window of plowing, doesn't sound to bad! Be nice to get 10 2" events and a couple extra saltings.


----------



## LR3

sectlandscaping;2084362 said:


> Hope you get paid. 1/4 inch of slush and its 40. I did pretreat a few medical places but there zero tolerance. The others had to request and none did. Not pissing customers off over this.


 Exactly, I don't want to piss off anyone either. Fortunately I only do commercials and they too have a zero tolerance.


----------



## ProEnterprises

leigh;2086066 said:


> Looks like some seasonable temps finally,no precept for next 10 days though.(as of right now).Looks like we'll have a 2 month window of plowing, doesn't sound to bad! Be nice to get 10 2" events and a couple extra saltings.


Man, wouldnt that be great? Why don't we ever get that lucky? I was looking back at our storms over the past few years this morning. The last really light winter we had was 2011-2012, I believe. We had Nemo is 2013, many large ones in 2014, and Juno last year.


----------



## FordFisherman

Seems like this next storm potential may be too warm for our area. Split flow pattern is hard for the models to nail down outside of 48 hours. Stay tuned...


----------



## AccuCon

Looks like there is a possibility for some fun around this coming weekend...


----------



## AccuCon

Just got a trial for WeatherBELL shall see how it pans out may spend 20 bucks a month for the winter...Anyways looks like possibility for something this weekend really is temp dependent on what it does...


----------



## leigh

At this point looks like a cold rain for most,especially those of us on coast.Maybe a little freezing rain northen ct,but its still far out.Lot of warm air coming with this one.


----------



## AccuCon

I wouldn't be so sure of that with a weakening NAO heading negative along with the weakening MJO cold weather may be abundant. Also once the cold air gets in it is a lot harder for the warm air to push it back since cold air is more dense....Next week should be interesting the models seem to be making similar errors and I think we are going to see more cold then expected...Looks like winter may start happening this weekend on...We shall see as it gets closer and the models start to validate...

Just saw some new updates and its looking more promising..though as for CT goes it seems more north of 84...


----------



## aclawn

15th to 18th!


----------



## AccuCon

Looks like a possibility for a salt run late Friday night/ Saturday morning....


----------



## Maleko

Thinking maybe a salt run tomorrow (Monday ) morning after this rain ends?
Gonna be 29 at 5am and just at and below freezing all day tomorrow .

Maybe the winds will dry it up?

Def puddles will freeze.


----------



## leigh

Maleko;2092408 said:


> Thinking maybe a salt run tomorrow (Monday ) morning after this rain ends?
> Gonna be 29 at 5am and just at and below freezing all day tomorrow .
> 
> Maybe the winds will dry it up?
> 
> Def puddles will freeze.


I'm thinking(hoping) it will dry up.rain looks to end early enough to dry up before temps fall.Hope so,I used up my leftover salt from last year so I'm all out.Murphys law scenario.


----------



## FordFisherman

wow this would have been a nice snowstorm


----------



## linckeil

so not much to speak of tonight - maybe an inch in portions of the state. might be a salt run for some.

what about this weekend? there was talk of something earlier. is it going to be rain again?


----------



## leigh

linckeil;2093918 said:


> so not much to speak of tonight - maybe an inch in portions of the state. might be a salt run for some.
> 
> what about this weekend? there was talk of something earlier. is it going to be rain again?


I'm in swct,today looks like some lite rain/snow showers temp in 40's.At this point this weekend looks like all rain,they have a little freezing rain in the middle of the night,temps 40's.Be nice to see what a snowflake looks like!


----------



## SnowFakers

Im in, tonight looks like a bust, not so sure about the weekend though


----------



## AccuCon

If you are in the Northwest hills tonight should be something possibly even a push...CT river valley sint looking so good and the shoreline is on the naughty list, isnt getting shizzle...

Maine and NY are def getting in on some fun


----------



## FordFisherman

wow what a difference a year makes, huh?


----------



## LR3

FordFisherman;2094102 said:


> wow what a difference a year makes, huh?


The only difference is temperature. We didn't get snow till the 27th. Then it didn't stop till March 5th.


----------



## sectlandscaping

LR3;2094146 said:


> The only difference is temperature. We didn't get snow till the 27th. Then it didn't stop till March 5th.


and the 22cd the year before. I believe the year before that was mid january too.


----------



## FordFisherman

You sure about those dates? I had a push on Jan 9 and 24th then it kept coming from there. What I meant was the weather patterns are completely different. This season we have a "split flow" with dual low pressure systems. The lows that are cutting up into the great lakes are robbing the cold air from our coastals. Next storm this weekend looks like the same set up. Not good.


----------



## leigh

Checked last jan invoices in qb,I had a 1-3" on the 9-10, a 4-6" on the 24th and a 7-10 on the 27th,so we're still early in this silly game. One thing to remember,many are thinking these above average years are the norm.Here in swct our average is around 25".More than doubled that last year and destroyed it that year of the 38" storm from hell.:crying:


----------



## SnowFakers

Little snow right now, wont add up.


----------



## fireside

On the coast we only really have 6 weeks left. It's really not looking good in the long range. This season reminds me of 08 we only plowed February 14 10" of concrete that froze. Than March 3 we all stole a plow that day. That's it for the season.


----------



## SnowFakers

I think 6 weeks left is a little short left, but last year we were plowing twice a week, maybe more so im really not worried yet.


----------



## linckeil

per my records last season:
11/27 - 4"
1/10 - 2"
1/24 - 5"
1/27 - 5"
then snow once (sometimes twice) per week through march 20th...

so we are a bit behind as of today, but still a lot of time to go. my concern is how mild things have been. but it can all change at a moments notice here in New England.

should we keep hope alive for this weekend? or is it definitely rain?


----------



## SnowFakers

Think I see 40+ degrees on saturday?


----------



## AlliedMike

looking like something in the works sunday into monday looks cold for that


----------



## leigh

By this years standard - surprise dump this morning! Did anyone notice the insane amount of salt that was spread for the snow showers tues evening,my eyes were watering and was breathing in the dust just driving down the road lol.


----------



## LR3

leigh;2095156 said:


> Did anyone notice the insane amount of salt that was spread for the snow showers tues evening,my eyes were watering and was breathing in the dust just driving down the road lol.


I noticed.


----------



## fireside

That was a subject At UCONN training class last year. That may not be the correct timing but it is the proper application of the product. It maybe a little heavy but correct! The guy doing the class was for Colorado dot now he runs mass. He clearly related the over use of ice control vs just plow the roads. If a pretreat is done correct it is done just before the snow starts not the day or many hours before! All that happens if applied to soon it will just get bounced to the curb line from the crown of the road. After walking out of the class I made changes to my own program and happy to say he was correct


----------



## fireside

I was out tues morning. I recived an email from a new account. I'm part of the building managament team so they will email me all building maintance concerns. So I got the email about the very dangerous conditions in the parking lot and sidewalks!!!!! They went so far as to include a picture! I wish I could post it just for the laugh. So I went there salted and cleared the sidewalks. Than went to the suit to let her know it was taken care of. She comes out wearing 4" heals and a very NICE skirt. I just walked away shaking my head


----------



## chevyhauler

municipalities trying to burn up their snow/ice budgets so that they don't get cut next year.


----------



## aclawn

Very close call this sunday nite, with the flip and back side filling in.
We have two shots for decent east coast snows before warmup in early feb...get your prayers ready cause its hail mary,time.


----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;2096517 said:


> Very close call this sunday nite, with the flip and back side filling in.
> We have two shots for decent east coast snows before warmup in early feb...get your prayers ready cause its hail mary,time.


I think we will have a chance for snow showers tomorrow night. What other 2 chances are you seeing?


----------



## aclawn

ProEnterprises;2096519 said:


> I think we will have a chance for snow showers tomorrow night. What other 2 chances are you seeing?


23RD & 24TH if it come together(big one)I'm thinking the NAO will really make it a monster and we'll have a blizzard from CNJ to Maine.

28th need to come west.it's going OTS.Something to keep and eye on.
i'm looking at the GFS,need EURO to join and them game on.


----------



## leigh

ProEnterprises;2096519 said:


> I think we will have a chance for snow showers tomorrow night. What other 2 chances are you seeing?


Feb and march:salute:


----------



## aclawn

Glad this is a weekend threat.Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowFakers

Still going to be 37 degrees on the 23rd and 44 on the 24th though


----------



## aclawn

It still to far out it can go OTS tru the Carolinas and it coming from the GOM.
Just Something to watch.
Desperate Moments for Desperate Measures.lol


----------



## aclawn

The 06z GFS and EURO on same bandwagon,let see if it hold until 3 days out.
one has it going OTS and they other has it with a major hit to the NE.let see who wins.


----------



## ProEnterprises

aclawn;2096964 said:



> The 06z GFS and EURO on same bandwagon,let see if it hold until 3 days out.
> one has it going OTS and they other has it with a major hit to the NE.let see who wins.


Who has an OTS?

And, how major of a hit?


----------



## aclawn

ProEnterprises;2096983 said:


> Who has an OTS?
> 
> And, how major of a hit?


THE GFS. We have to wait until it get closer,also need to come north for a major hit.the Mid-Alt.looks to get hammer.
I'm keeping and eye on the potential with backside fill tonite,could surprise.something to watch.


----------



## aclawn

Kind of quiet here.Where BBC and Kart. and rest. of the guy.
Anyone else see anything.I,m guessing it the weather.lol


----------



## aclawn

Look what Bernie is saying about the GFS and Euro

Bernie Rayno ‏@AccuRayno 27m27 minutes ago
@LoDelWayne . slower solution...cutting off southern piece and a better solution for a bigger storm and more snow (than GFS)to me the EURO shows more of a storm


----------



## Maleko

You guys thinking a salt run tonight?..


----------



## aclawn

I would plan on it, with the cold coming on back side.AM SALT.
Boston ma area could see 1-3"
right now here SWCT wet roads and cars have a dusting on them.


----------



## Maleko

aclawn;2097235 said:


> I would plan on it, with the cold coming on back side.AM SALT.
> Boston ma area could see 1-3"
> right now here SWCT wet roads and cars have a dusting on them.


Where about are you where the roads are wet?...


----------



## aclawn

ffld county on the coast
lawn and car are cover, coming down very light mix.
ck this link pretty cool.click and zoom in to your area.https://mping.ou.edu/display/
also there and app. that you can do reporting.This is part of NOAA.


----------



## SnowFakers

Grass and cars are covered but roads and sidewalks are bare. Thinking its a bust for me. Seeing precip only last another 60-90 minutes if im lucky


----------



## ProEnterprises

SnowFakers;2097286 said:


> Grass and cars are covered but roads and sidewalks are bare. Thinking its a bust for me. Seeing precip only last another 60-90 minutes if im lucky


Where are you located?


----------



## aclawn

i think the wet lot are going to freeze up, temp are going drop 25 -30f overnight


----------



## SnowFakers

ProEnterprises;2097292 said:


> Where are you located?


Shoreline just outside new haven


----------



## sectlandscaping

I got a 1/4 on one drive and close to 1/2 on another. Gonna wait about a hour or so and do site checks. Looks like a salt run.


----------



## LR3

sectlandscaping;2097420 said:


> I got a 1/4 on one drive and close to 1/2 on another. Gonna wait about a hour or so and do site checks. Looks like a salt run.


 I just got back from from salting. Still have the crew out clearing and salting walkways.


----------



## BillyRgn

Backpack blower time of dusting


----------



## SnowFakers

Wow, woke up at 5am to nothing, went back to bed and got up at 7:30 to see a dusting to maybe 1/2" on the ground in a few spots. Scrambled a bit but got out and only did a few places with bad hills. Rest of the people will be fine


----------



## Maleko

SnowFakers;2097541 said:


> Wow, woke up at 5am to nothing, went back to bed and got up at 7:30 to see a dusting to maybe 1/2" on the ground in a few spots. Scrambled a bit but got out and only did a few places with bad hills. Rest of the people will be fine


Yup. Me too
Chineses fire drill at my place this morning. Lol..


----------



## SnowFakers

Maleko;2097594 said:


> Yup. Me too
> Chineses fire drill at my place this morning. Lol..


HAHAHA! Driving around I saw alot of snow covered lots, think this caught alot of people off guard!


----------



## LR3

SnowFakers;2097604 said:


> HAHAHA! Driving around I saw alot of snow covered lots, think this caught alot of people off guard!


No doubt it did. I saw a lot of the same.


----------



## aclawn

Magic salt does miracles.Thumbs Up lay it down before the snow squall, coming from NWCT at 5am, went bk 8am everything was down to asphalt.
A little test to what to come, everything is line up for weekend.something to watch. it a monster.


----------



## sectlandscaping

SnowFakers;2097604 said:


> HAHAHA! Driving around I saw alot of snow covered lots, think this caught alot of people off guard!


We only had a half inch here. The TV news said 2" and had me checking places for no reason. I was one of the only trucks out without a plow. I seen a lot of lots plowed and some were untouched. I salted my lots/walks at 1am and by the ride home everything was black top.


----------



## aclawn

They took the reading on lawn.LOL


----------



## AccuCon

This was a very random one...Some places got a dusting, some got none, some down the road got an 1"...I didnt get anything and usually I do, it was so cold in my spots the little snow just blew off the pavement itself...

However whats on tap for this weekend could be very nice, finally....I mean all of the models are showing it like every single one... JMA, ECMWF, NAVGEM, GFS, NAM, Canadian GEM etc. all have it


----------



## leigh

Crazy day! Went out and salted for 3 hrs before a scheduled day of oil tank removal .Got done and heading to shop to meet my friends crew to load up bobcat and excavator.That was a crazy snow squall,zero visibility!!.Had to cancel job,call in 2 sidewalk guys and "borrow a load of treated salt from another contractor(I was all out) Glad the sun came out,it burned it off in a couple hours.Could have snuck a plowing in but all the other trucks were on jobs by then.I learned lesson,keep 20 tons on hand at all times.aclawn is correct,that magic salt is awesome.


----------



## Broncslefty7

whats on tap for this weekend could be awesome and next week i have seen 2 days at 1-3 and a 5-8 day. then sleet to finish out the week.


----------



## AccuCon

Magic Salt is the bees knees....I also use it
Check out this model










I know so far out but one can dream...lol










We shall see


----------



## ProEnterprises

Who ia getting the brunt of this one?


----------



## cutshortlandscaping

ProEnterprises;2097827 said:


> Who ia getting the brunt of this one?


Hopefully all of use we sure do need it


----------



## leigh

I'd be happy with 3" lol.At worst maybe 12",2 pushes and a early sun am salting,temps will be in 30's with sun to make us all look like heroes!.


----------



## ProEnterprises

leigh;2097968 said:


> I'd be happy with 3" lol.At worst maybe 12",2 pushes and a early sun am salting,temps will be in 30's with sun to make us all look like heroes!.


How confident are you in that?


----------



## leigh

ProEnterprises;2097990 said:


> How confident are you in that?


Considering its based on wishfull thinking and a growing pre storm anxiety episode I'd say I'm not confident at all!


----------



## ProEnterprises

leigh;2098015 said:


> Considering its based on wishfull thinking and a growing pre storm anxiety episode I'd say I'm not confident at all!


My anxiety gets so bad. I don't know what's wrong with me.


----------



## SnowFakers

ProEnterprises;2098072 said:


> My anxiety gets so bad. I don't know what's wrong with me.


You arent alone.... I look like a nervous wreck the day before a bigger snow threat. I dont sleep the night before at all and it actually works against me. I need to get better about it this year


----------



## cutshortlandscaping

SnowFakers;2098099 said:


> You arent alone.... I look like a nervous wreck the day before a bigger snow threat. I dont sleep the night before at all and it actually works against me. I need to get better about it this year


i never can sleep before a storm if i manage to fall asleep i always wake up every two hours checking to see if i have to go out


----------



## ProEnterprises

cutshortlandscaping;2098104 said:


> i never can sleep before a storm if i manage to fall asleep i always wake up every two hours checking to see if i have to go out


This sucks being like this. I can't stand it.


----------



## aclawn

ProEnterprises;2098072 said:


> My anxiety gets so bad. I don't know what's wrong with me.


The energy responsible for this eventual storm is currently over the Pacific Ocean,it has to form,changes are the coming.Relax for time being, one good thing it's a weekend storm.
Look what happen last year with the blizzard,that never show,NYC shut down what a laughable moment.


----------



## aclawn

Let's at least give it a couple days, then we can look at the SREF Plumes, which show the range of potential snowfalls for individual points.


----------



## Maleko

ALERT !!!!!!!!!!!

Milk and Bread. NOW!!!!!!!!!!



I've seen anywhere from 4" to over a foot for us. 
Again it's all hype and all over the place. 
Which means prob freezing rain and a few snow flakes. Lol. 

I'm hoping we get a lot. I actually enjoy being out plowing.


----------



## TJS

I'll believe it when I see it. I am not hooking my plow up until we start getting snow.


----------



## leigh

Just checked the most current forecasts that I follow.Update totals went from -1-3 fri night to 1" sat 5-8 now 1-3 sat night 1-3. Something must be happening,maybe models have the mid-atlantic formation then heading out to the south of us.Time wiil only tell.


----------



## SnowFakers

Somebody just posted a weather map on facebook showing 18-24 for all of CT..... LOL!!!


----------



## SnowFakers

Watch these jokers...

http://www.weather.com/storms/winter/news/snow-ohio-valley-middle-atlantic-northeast


----------



## Broncslefty7

SnowFakers;2098099 said:


> You arent alone.... I look like a nervous wreck the day before a bigger snow threat. I dont sleep the night before at all and it actually works against me. I need to get better about it this year


xanax...........


----------



## ProEnterprises

It looks like the system has shifted largely south, putting the Mid-Atlantic in the bulls eye, and not the northeast.


----------



## stevejfromRI

SnowFakers;2098237 said:


> Watch these jokers...
> 
> http://www.weather.com/storms/winter/news/snow-ohio-valley-middle-atlantic-northeast


Holy crap...

It might be a little too far out for the "sky is falling" forecast


----------



## leigh

ProEnterprises;2098271 said:


> It looks like the system has shifted largely south, putting the Mid-Atlantic in the bulls eye, and not the northeast.


It at least got me off my butt.Got a load of treated salt coming tomorrow morning ,got 8 sidewalk guys lined up,going out with a drill to stake out a few problem curbs,organizing shop,going to put 8 snowblowers on craigslist.Just have to hit the packy for some pre-storm mellow time.


----------



## linckeil

Bernie's video from a couple of hours ago. he says he'll be doing an update this afternoon.

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/channels/raynob

So good chance of snow coming. we have several days to prepare - so get prepared. That's all there is to it. You guys know the drill by now....


----------



## TJS

leigh;2098282 said:


> It at least got me off my butt.Got a load of treated salt coming tomorrow morning ,got 8 sidewalk guys lined up,going out with a drill to stake out a few problem curbs,organizing shop,going to put 8 snowblowers on craigslist.Just have to hit the packy for some pre-storm mellow time.


This is worse than putting on the plow ahead of time. If you do all this prep work it wont' snow now.


----------



## aclawn

It's "Plinko Time".


----------



## sectlandscaping

Even know we could use the snow. Its just a bad event to start the year. I got a first year driver in one of the trucks and a big nasty storm is not going to help much. A few 3" to get his feet wet and then im fine with a foot of snow.


----------



## cutshortlandscaping

I don't think they know what we are going to get every one is over 5 inches but after that it's a different number for everyone than they are changing the amounts every hour bin ing around above 5 inches but the good news is this is how last year started out a big storm around this time


----------



## aclawn

The models are like the game on tv, the prize is right,one run east and next west."PLIMKO TIME"the EURO is even a little more southeast.something to watch.
AND another note let keep that 2'er down south,i'll be happy with a 5=8'',3 comm. run and 1 res. run.nice way to start the payup.


----------



## aclawn

WE JUST WENT FROM A 50/50 CHANCE TO 10/20. WITH THE EURO MOVING SOUTH.see PLIMKO TIME.LOL


----------



## TJS

aclawn;2098480 said:


> WE JUST WENT FROM A 50/50 CHANCE TO 10/20. WITH THE EURO MOVING SOUTH.see PLIMKO TIME.LOL


See, now I do not have to "PLIMKO" my plow. It is not hooked up and will remain that way for a while. Whatever PLIMKO means I still do not know. LOL.


----------



## AccuCon

One wacky model run and everyone throws in the towel....lol too funny


----------



## aclawn

tjs;2098524 said:


> see, now i do not have to "plimko" my plow. It is not hooked up and will remain that way for a while. Whatever plimko means i still do not know. Lol.


tj it's that game thats play on (prize is right) where a puck goes all over the place.lol
The only people that can see that game show,don't have a day job in winter.lol


----------



## aclawn

accucon;2098540 said:


> one wacky model run and everyone throws in the towel....lol too funny


tomorrow is when thing get interesting.


----------



## leigh

I think we're good to go.My gmc 4500 was occasionally turning over slowly and then it would speed up and start.Today it just went click click click. Murphy 's law snow guarantee! My gut feeling is this storm trends a little south of us but leaves us with at least 4-6".We've been through this so many times over the years,it is what it is! Oh and we will be back home and rested for the Pats game!:salute:


----------



## rjigto4oje




----------



## chevyhauler

rjigto4oje;2098650 said:


>


well that's a minute of my life that I will never get back
could not imagine that guy continuing to say MASSACHUSSETTS for another two minutes.


----------



## aclawn

rjigto4oje;2098650 said:


>


:laughing::laughing: and has 65k sub.


----------



## rjigto4oje

Jes got more subs than all of use put together. Funny ****


----------



## Maleko

Looks to be trending south. 
Maybe a few inches for us. 
All the hype may be killing it. 

Gonna be a bust. I'm sure we will get to finally plow. 
But not a lot I just read on wxedge.com. 

Who knows.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

my plow is on and it just dosent look great unless it changes


----------



## ProEnterprises

Im sure we will all get something. We may not get 2 feet, but anyone who has done this long enough knows there is no glory in those storms.


----------



## aclawn

My forecast I'm 100% right.
0-2 10% chance
2-5"35%
5-8 25%
8-15" 25%
15-34" 15%


----------



## leigh

aclawn;2098766 said:


> My forecast I'm 100% right.
> 0-2 10% chance
> 2-5"35%
> 5-8 25%
> 8-15" 25%
> 15-34" 15%


Might want to check your math ac!


----------



## aclawn

leigh;2098802 said:


> Might want to check your math ac!


110% the way to forecast never be wrong.:laughing:


----------



## aclawn

leigh what are you seeing on the euro?
I keep coming back to Norm McDonald rule.SOME Storm enters & exists near same latitude.


----------



## leigh

aclawn;2098816 said:


> leigh what are you seeing on the euro?


I'm checking now,I'm examining the French models at the moment,thinking Swedish next.


----------



## leigh

aclawn;2098816 said:


> leigh what are you seeing on the euro?
> I keep coming back to Norm McDonald rule.SOME Storm enters & exists near same latitude.


Latest run I found was 4 hrs ago and we were in the 4-6" zone.Getting into the 72 hr window so they should be able to fine tune forecast with greater accuracy if that is really possible.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

ProEnterprises;2098750 said:


> Im sure we will all get something. We may not get 2 feet, but anyone who has done this long enough knows there is no glory in those storms.


maybe not for you


----------



## dchr

ProEnterprises;2098750 said:


> Im sure we will all get something. We may not get 2 feet, but anyone who has done this long enough knows there is no glory in those storms.


Amen to that. I'll take 3-4" every storm. Seems to be trending south which will keep amounts down which is fine by me.


----------



## Maleko

After watching all the weather guessers this morning 
I'm gonna go out on a limb and say,
Connecticut will see anywhere from 1"-12"
Chance of clouds 
Chance of snow 
Chance of wind 
Chance of cold air
Chance of warm air.
100% chance of every news channel trying to freak everyone out.
100% chance of everybody panicking 
100% chance of every freaking jerk driving on the roads
100% chance of everyone flocking to the grocery stores. 
100% chance of everyone racing to buy any snowblower they can find.
100% chance of every gas station in town full of everyone getting gas

Take in mind this is just my non educated guess 
Lol.....


----------



## rjfetz1

Maleko;2099076 said:


> 100% chance of every gas station in town full of everyone getting gas


Years ago I used to be able to wait until the last minute to go fill the tank and wait for the snow to fly. Now I have to fill up the day before or end up in a long line only to find out they ran out of gas. Dam media, telling everyone to fill their tanks when most cars will just sit in their garage until its over.


----------



## aclawn

Maleko;2099076 said:


> After watching all the weather guessers this morning
> I'm gonna go out on a limb and say,
> Connecticut will see anywhere from 1"-12"
> Take in mind this is just my non educated guess
> Lol.....


P.S To us the PRO snowfighter all the phone call,my friend said you do snowplowing for her can you do my driveway this weekend...
"i need someone to plow my driveway this weekend,can you give me a quote" Lady it's feb and your looking for a snowplow guy now.

i've rec..6 call, sorry,,my route are full..


----------



## leigh

I'm shocked! Just watched joe fury on ct fox news and he was actually very reasonable in his forecast. Hmmm.. he must have some angle he's trying,seems fishy.Even said don't panic,no need to stock up on bread and milk.


----------



## aclawn

aclawn;2098816 said:


> leigh what are you seeing on the euro?
> I keep coming back to Norm McDonald rule.SOME Storm enters & exists near same latitude.


SOME Storm enters & exists near same latitude.
https://t.co/NBTwTWfA1c


----------



## ProEnterprises

If these guys were smart, they would approach weather forecasting communications like the scientists they are supposed to be, and not news and talk personalities. Jesus, after the trash and panic that these Facebook and TV news people have been throwing out since Saturday, you would think the public would be ready to jump off a bridge by now. 

How many storms have we all been through in this area? We always make it through, get the job done, and life goes on. The hyper casting and panic that gets broadcast is the main proponent of the problem.


----------



## SnowFakers

I never understood why people panic, its not like most of them have to drive around during it and after it for hours or days. As long as they have heat in their house and electricity im sure they could live out of their freezer for 72 hours if they had too..... People are just so gullible these days. 

Good thing about diesel is the truck stop in town is open 24/7 even during the worst storms. Have to pay a little more but you know those guys wont be running out of fuel


----------



## aclawn

Well the good thing is were getting anywhere from 3-12'' for ct. Which nice.better then nothing.


----------



## Maleko

aclawn;2099159 said:


> Well the good thing is were getting anywhere from 3-12'' for ct. Which nice.better then nothing.


Accuweather has Danbury at 6-10"

Changes by the minute. 
Totals dropping and changing faster than the stock market drops this morning. Lol.


----------



## quigleysiding

3-6 would be fine with me . I dont get the . I hope we get 2 feet thing .


----------



## SnowFakers

Anyone wanting 2 feet of snow has a few screws loose and their elevator doesn't reach the penthouse:laughing: I like 3 inch storms. Cleans up fast and they aren't stressful so I would take those all day long


----------



## ProEnterprises

I wish we could just get a solid idea so we know what we are in for.


----------



## ScubaSteve728

pretty good information here from 9 am today
http://wpri.com/blog/2016/01/20/acc...ew-england-this-weekend/?cid=facebook_WPRI_12


----------



## aclawn

DON'T WORRY PRO, YOUR PLOWING THIS WEEKEND.Thumbs Up


----------



## AlliedMike

everyone will be plowing


----------



## aclawn

http://bit.ly/1nngFhm


----------



## ProEnterprises

Hmmm. So, is 6 to 12 still our best guess at this point?


----------



## leigh

I've lost any ability to even guess at this point,they've changed totals at every update.We grabbed a tape measure at the shop today and simulated snow amounts and laughed when we compared different amounts,to hung up on numbers! Here's a discussion that from noaa

http://forecast.weather.gov/product...&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1&highlight=off


----------



## aclawn

I'm not worry about totals,cause i've been tested up to 40''.
What fking get to me is ,the storm is like 80hr out ,and the model are still playing jump rope.OR as i call it "Plimko Time"
You would think with all the MILLION spent on the new GFS and the upgrade of the EURO,they would be more consistency predicting storm tracks, and example i've seen: 00z run storm moves south,06z run the storm moves north and 12z run... oh **** it's OTS. changes every 6 hours.WTF


----------



## aclawn

Look at 18z GFS run.The storm move southeast and about 50 miles off the coast of the NC and then straight OTS.
If it take that track NORTH OF I84 will be lucky if they see a flake.


----------



## leigh

aclawn;2099560 said:


> Look at 18z GFS run.The storm move southeast and about 50 miles off the coast of the NC and then straight OTS.
> If it take that track NORTH OF I84 will be lucky if they see a flake.


I've never seen such changeable snow forecast amounts,now they're back down to 1-3 sat and 1-3 say night!


----------



## aclawn

I'm down here in ffld county is at 50%chance of see something with this last run.Everybody else is 10%.
It's crazy seeing all this equipment being move around today and everybody riding around with plow onit take to min to hook a plow up.unless to have a hydro fisheror ab 4pin western.
Don't mine my ranting to myself..DESPERATE MOMENTS FOR DESPERATE MEASURE.:salute:


----------



## aclawn

look at this.:laughing: with 250k likes
https://www.facebook.com/theWeatherboy/photos/a.261480430121.304779.127583470121/10156648248970122/?type=3


----------



## Maleko

Lol. Fox 61 news has us at 1-4". Lol. 

Next out to sea.


----------



## dchr

Maleko;2099677 said:


> Lol. Fox 61 news has us at 1-4". Lol.
> 
> Next out to sea.


Yup you can pretty much see the writing on the wall.


----------



## aclawn

Now the 00z nam has us in it.I don'T trust it until 24hr out.
The OOz EURO move a little north and northwest.Could be surprising us who knows...........


----------



## chevyhauler

well that about covers it


----------



## leigh

chevyhauler;2099794 said:


> View attachment 149786
> 
> well that about covers it


This could easily be a forecast for the whole winter season!


----------



## Broncslefty7

weather.com says we are in the 1-3 most likley showers this morning........... awesome.


----------



## SnowFakers

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...-boston-philadelphia-friday-saturday/54870622


----------



## Broncslefty7

weather.com downgraded to a dusting for newington ct. awesome.


----------



## Broncslefty7

so we went from 10-16 on monday to <1 today. these guys are good.


----------



## SnowFakers

weather.com has me at 3-5


----------



## leigh

SnowFakers;2099945 said:


> weather.com has me at 3-5


Plus they changed sat to less than an inch and sat night 3-5 for me.I wish I had kept track of every change in forecast! I think this is a record,and we still have 2 days to go


----------



## AccuCon

Its still very safe to say we will all be out Saturday doing something...All the models and even NWS now is showing 2-6 state wide with a gradient of 2 NW to 6 SE....

Latest NAM 3hr snowfall


















Probability of >=4"



























And its only Thursday the time we should now actually start talking numbers not like the mainstream clowns on freaking Monday


----------



## NLMCT

http://videowall.accuweather.com/de.../2430839568001/blizzard-dc-to-philadelphia-cl


----------



## Maleko

CNN just had Washington DC at over 24" and New York at 2". 

We all be lucky to get a salt run in. Lol. 

I'm hoping we get slammed though.


----------



## cutshortlandscaping

AccuCon;2099964 said:


> Its still very safe to say we will all be out Saturday doing something...All the models and even NWS now is showing 2-6 state wide with a gradient of 2 NW to 6 SE....
> 
> Latest NAM 3hr snowfall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probability of >=4"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And its only Thursday the time we should now actually start talking numbers not like the mainstream clowns on freaking Monday


thats the good forecast the noaa is the most accurate by far the others like fox can nbc just talk big change it constantly and scare people for views


----------



## Maleko

Weather channel has Danbury at now only a 40% chance of snow Saturday

Weather bug has Danbury at 90% with heavy snow on Saturday 
And 70% more snow on Sunday 

Accuweather has Danbury at 4-8" for sat and sun 

Chan 8 news has the shire line at 3-6". Northern Ct. Less than an inch. 

It's all a cruel joke. 
Not 2 forecast for the same town are even the same. 

It's all a roll of the dice.


----------



## cutshortlandscaping

Maleko;2100089 said:


> Weather channel has Danbury at now only a 40% chance of snow Saturday
> 
> Weather bug has Danbury at 90% with heavy snow on Saturday
> And 70% more snow on Sunday
> 
> Accuweather has Danbury at 4-8" for sat and sun
> 
> Chan 8 news has the shire line at 3-6". Northern Ct. Less than an inch.
> 
> It's all a cruel joke.
> Not 2 forecast for the same town are even the same.
> 
> It's all a roll of the dice.


ya its actually annoying they can't get there **** together also sent you a pm


----------



## Broncslefty7

newington is now at flurries......

still salting


----------



## PLOWMAN45

noaa is still say 8-12 accuweather says 6-12


----------



## AccuCon

I'll be happy with 2" though 3" would be better...

And its still 36-48hrs away


----------



## Maleko

Now we're up to 3". Woohooo

Tomorrow. Out to sea. :laughing:


----------



## aclawn

The NAM is only good at 24hrs out.
the shore line towns are going to have higher total and the south you are the higher.
we need storm to come a north - northwest to bring total up for northern parts of CT


----------



## Maleko

Making a shift south. 
Day by day hour by hour the storm totals drop.

Next week in the 40's

Head out and pre salt. That will hold us over. Then we pack up and head south and fight the snow.


----------



## AlliedMike

The southern trend has come to end. Now the models are pushing this storm North and now show all of li with a blizzard warning and ups the storm totals


----------



## aclawn

I'm going to print a copy of weather maps of this storm,take to the range to give it a spanking.lol


----------



## AlliedMike

For every wrong map ou ge 25


----------



## leigh

I sold 4 of my blowers,up the totals please! Good time to sell any extra equipment,also sold 135 loaves of bread and 300 gallons of milk.


----------



## fordtruck661

The 00z NAM just moved north. Yes this is just one model. I dont think we will have this storm locked down until Saturday morning. The snow line is going to be so sharp if this storm moves just a little north CT will be in some good snow. I would not write this storm off until Sunday.


----------



## AlliedMike

Just got word this is gonna be interesting just heard a rumor not sure if true or nkt


----------



## leigh

AlliedMike;2100577 said:


> Just got word this is gonna be interesting just heard a rumor not sure if true or nkt


Quite the tease! Spill!


----------



## leigh

fordtruck661;2100575 said:


> The 00z NAM just moved north. Yes this is just one model. I dont think we will have this storm locked down until Saturday morning. The snow line is going to be so sharp if this storm moves just a little north CT will be in some good snow. I would not write this storm off until Sunday.


The nam is an outlier,they've thrown it out of any ensemble forecast for this storm,just look at those crazy totals.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

southwestern ct is forcast for 5-10 or 6-10 or 6-12 thats what i just heard


----------



## Maleko

PLOWMAN45;2100724 said:


> southwestern ct is forcast for 5-10 or 6-10 or 6-12 thats what i just heard


And this close and they still don't know.

Anywhere from a dusting to 12". Statewide.

Amazing that NYC has a blizzard warning and an hour drive north may only see a few inches. 
Crazy I tell you, crazy.


----------



## leigh

This storm has a really sharp cut off for snow.every 5 to 10 miles can be an inch more or less.From current forecast of around 4 to 8"(coast) it drops off quickly in central and northern ct.Now they have snow starting sat am here in swct. Just have to wait and see.No big deal if its 4 or 8",just a higher billing rate.payup Looks to taper off fairly early sat night/sun am. Winds will make it a pain with blowing snow,nuisance touch ups after initial plow.Nice temps on sun with a little sun we should have bare pavement for everyone mon am.


----------



## linckeil

Bernie's latest as of 30 minutes ago....

http://videowall.accuweather.com/de.../2430839568001/blizzard-dc-to-philadelphia-cl


----------



## aclawn

All the models are moving north.One thing for sure, all off in CT are plowing tomorrow.Thumbs Up
look at wind 40-50 mhr blizzard cond.


----------



## aclawn

get ready watch totals go up.
Wow...moisture streaming into northern New England.









Storm system def larger & stronger than any model guidance had portrayed.


----------



## SnowFakers

We will see, looks like I could be in the foot zone


----------



## PLOWMAN45

28 inches would me some mistake


----------



## LR3

PLOWMAN45;2100945 said:


> 28 inches would me some mistake


Bring it. Been ready!!


----------



## linckeil

what 28" where? where are you seeing that?


----------



## PLOWMAN45

page 11


----------



## AlliedMike

ok you hooligans I called it that the storm would be move north


----------



## grandview

I would wait till it stops snowing then go out.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

i just heard if no dry line comes in it could get snow totals that high


----------



## cutshortlandscaping

Maleko;2100729 said:


> And this close and they still don't know.
> 
> Anywhere from a dusting to 12". Statewide.
> 
> Amazing that NYC has a blizzard warning and an hour drive north may only see a few inches.
> Crazy I tell you, crazy.


I'm a hour north of the city and we are supposed to get 8-12 inches


----------



## leigh

Good news is we will all be out sat.!Who cares whether its 6,8 12 inches.All tucked in and ready to go!


----------



## Maleko

Looks like it shifted a tad North....
Everyone up the storm totals a bit...


----------



## leigh

Maleko;2101384 said:


> Looks like it shifted a tad North....
> Everyone up the storm totals a bit...


We've got a blizzard warning for us in swct.Totals anywhere from 6-10 to the cable weather loop saying 10-20,seems 8-12 is most popular. Started here at 6:45.About a 1/4" so far.Tough call with the bands coming in,hard to predict.Weird radar,it looked like its been snowing since 2 am,dry atmosphere took its time getting saturated. Lots of dry slots to our south but they say don't be fooled.


----------



## Maleko

Amazing how different the totals are from town to town. 
Some lots I've scraped twice. 

And one a lil more north has barely a dusting. 

Seems they keep upping the totals. 
Maybe it's gonna come hard tonight. ??


----------



## ProEnterprises

This is supposed to be out of here by midnight from what im seeing.


----------



## sectlandscaping

ProEnterprises;2101599 said:


> This is supposed to be out of here by midnight from what im seeing.


I got 4 to 8 ending around 11 and 8 to 17 ending at 5 am. Don't know what to expect.


----------



## leigh

Looks like we got around 8" so far.Stupid forecasts are saying 5-8 and some say 12-18 ! Back out,have to check in sun,we're going to stay out all night,plow with the storm and just keep going,we can sleep next week!


----------



## linckeil

push those piles back tonight. some early talk about another potential late next week....

http://videowall.accuweather.com/de.../2430839568001/blizzard-dc-to-philadelphia-cl


----------



## aclawn

We have 2 on the (plimko chart) lol., for the First week of feb. very interesting, also this wed, close to the coast,rain.


----------



## leigh

Round one done,looks to be all over around midnight here.Haven't got the faintest idea what we got officially,12" maybe,glad we're doing 2 pushes,be all done in time for pats game! Hope it went well for all.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

16 inches here


----------



## leigh

PLOWMAN45;2102268 said:


> 16 inches here


Edged me out by half an inch! 15.5 in milford,now I know why we were out for 20 hrs.Nice 2 push storm,saved my month.


----------



## LR3

Where can I find totals for Salem -Groton?


----------



## ProEnterprises

Did anyone (MALEKO?) get a snowfall total for the Danbury, CT area?


----------



## PLOWMAN45

look on noaa they give totals


----------



## cutshortlandscaping

ProEnterprises;2102412 said:


> Did anyone (MALEKO?) get a snowfall total for the Danbury, CT area?


We got 2 feet and we are right across the border from ridgefield


----------



## aclawn

Not official,ct Dots totals.
http://www.dotdata.ct.gov/WeatherRoundUp/WRU_Index.HTM


----------



## Maleko

ProEnterprises;2102412 said:


> Did anyone (MALEKO?) get a snowfall total for the Danbury, CT area?


Not yet. 
I can't seem to find a total....?
It seemed to me to be different totals depending what side of Danbury you were at..
Seems to me like 5-8" across Danbury. That's my guess.

Anyone else?..


----------



## Maleko

aclawn;2102489 said:


> Not official,ct Dots totals.
> http://www.dotdata.ct.gov/WeatherRoundUp/WRU_Index.HTM


That one shows 7.5" for Danbury.


----------



## aclawn

Maleko;2102676 said:


> That one shows 7.5" for Danbury.


Yes,There also a diff. in my area of 3''.be careful if you bill by the inch,using ctdots report.
http://www.nws.noaa.gov/view/prodsByState.php?state=CT&prodtype=public

http://www.nws.noaa.gov/view/prodsByState.php?state=NY&prodtype=public


----------



## fireside

My contracts that are by inch and seasonal contracts caps all use national weather service or other official reporting system.I use the weather round quite a bit for proof of event. They are by far more detailed of event. Most times if I'm out so is the dot it also tells you current weather and temps. It's hard to fight the report is someone complains about service. This event national weather says 15.8" for reports 12" I will just average the two and Bill today


----------



## aclawn

aclawn;2096636 said:


> 23RD & 24TH if it come together(big one)I'm thinking the NAO will really make it a monster and we'll have a blizzard from CNJ to Maine.
> 
> 28th need to come west.it's going OTS.Something to keep and eye on.
> i'm looking at the GFS,need EURO to join and them game on.


wow i posted this on 1/16 not bad quessing


----------



## aclawn

FIRESIDE,yup, i use Weather Works only by Zipcodes official report in detail.cost$


----------



## PLOWMAN45

there already saying something about thursday night


----------



## Broncslefty7

that was a decent storm. only snow blower break downs.


----------



## aclawn

The threat for friday, PLIMKO time again for CT.


----------



## Broncslefty7

what is plimko?


----------



## aclawn

You know that game they play on the (prize is right) game show.
A hockey puck that they slide down this boards with a lot of pins and puck goes left ,right and up,down.towards a prize on bottom .Thats from 0 to 10k..I use it to kind of example the way the forecast is going to be,going forward.lol


----------



## Broncslefty7

o, well, thats a pretty accurate description of weather forecasting.


----------



## aclawn

true,Like this threat we have for fri if it moves north we have 0% for CT.moves south we get hammer and it can also go OTS>thru georgia.
Boston on north are lock the the bullseye.CT with a move of 30 to 50 miles N&S we get hammer again.


----------



## aclawn

http://kamala.cod.edu/ny/latest.nous41.KOKX.html


----------



## TJS

LOL. PLIMKO. I did not know either till I was schooled on it. Guess I don't watch enough TV.


----------



## Flyboy77

I believe it was called PLINKO, it make s a plink sound with each bounce. Definitely see how that matches a typical weather forecast, just as good a chance it lands in any of the 9 spaces.
Here's one with the original, Bob Barker:


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Can anyone recommend a good service for getting snow fall totals?
I don't mind paying for it. Have a few more per storm contracts this year and the difference between 2-3 inches means a few thousand.
thanks

Okay, just looked at weather works, $240 dollars for just two locations, think I will spend some time searching.

Here we go, a interactive map showing total amounts: http://wxedge.com/snow-reports/snow-totals-map/


----------



## PLOWMAN45

i just heard about that storm on friday


----------



## aclawn

My new plowtruck made the new!:laughing:
http://www.cbc.ca/player/play/2682188233/


----------



## PLOWMAN45

aclawn;2102765 said:


> The threat for friday, PLIMKO time again for CT.


its PLINKO


----------



## chevyhauler

aclawn;2103429 said:


> My new plowtruck made the new!:laughing:
> http://www.cbc.ca/player/play/2682188233/


exhaust sounds great?
does that have a hemi in it? LOL
Low idle when u put it into gear sounds like you cammed it.
ok.....maybe it was about to stall......sorry


----------



## leigh

aclawn;2103429 said:


> My new plowtruck made the new!:laughing:
> http://www.cbc.ca/player/play/2682188233/


Nice rig!Looks to have good 360 deg visability,the flatbed must come in handy for carrying blowers and day laborers.Sounds to be putting out good low rpm torque,guessing around 550 ft lbsThumbs Up


----------



## linckeil

Bernie's video from an hour ago. looks like a miss and then warmer temps.....

http://videowall.accuweather.com/de.../2430839568001/blizzard-dc-to-philadelphia-cl


----------



## Maleko

This weekend Out To Sea. 
And next week in the mid 50's.


----------



## leigh

Maleko;2105339 said:


> This weekend Out To Sea.
> And next week in the mid 50's.


Looks like our window of opportunity is shrinking! Washed and detailed trucks, bobcat,cleaned and greased salter,fixed truck issues,got brave and checked out the 3 new toros that were used for 12 hrs,ouch! Going to visit Washington ct for an oil tank removal on tues,where the heck is Washington lol


----------



## aclawn

Glad the next two possible chance of snow are coming on the weekend 2/5-2/11.Thumbs Up
The no stress weekend storm,have to love themxysport


----------



## Broncslefty7

to bad its going to be in the high 50's next week.


----------



## aclawn

A nice taste of spring before cold come back on the 4th.


----------



## aclawn

Next wed. wow! 4 to 5'' of rain. at 10-1 for snow 40''


----------



## SnowFakers

We seeing anything for tomorrow morning? A flurry?


----------



## Evil Diesel

aclawn;2105740 said:


> Next wed. wow! 4 to 5'' of rain. at 10-1 for snow 40''


Looks like a lot of rain. Hopefully snow. I know they say look at precipitation not form on models. We'll see


----------



## GMCHD plower

I hate to rain on the parade but if you look at the latest run of the GFS its rain for all of New England.


----------



## aclawn

SnowFakers;2105888 said:


> We seeing anything for tomorrow morning? A flurry?


Spotty Snow Shower around rush hour.
kind of close to us.
https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CZ2GHxcUsAAeAI4.mp4


----------



## aclawn

Three possible chances of snow,coming between the week of 2/6 & 2/13.''Plimko Time'' next week.
6th & 8th & the 10th could be big.


----------



## Masssnowfighter

aclawn;2107539 said:


> Three possible chances of snow,coming between the week of 2/6 & 2/13.''Plimko Time'' next week.
> 6th & 8th & the 10th could be big.


Should start gambling on long range weather forecasts predictions. I bet you $100 that all three are misses or rain. And I will bet another $100 that lets say the city of Hartford doesn't get more then 15 inches of snow for the whole season. My area in western mass officially has had 1" of snowfall this season. This will be a Win win bet for me


----------



## aclawn

Masssnow,lol...No comments. 
Look at Boston feb 2015 totals last year,19/28 snow coming down.


----------



## Masssnowfighter

aclawn;2108052 said:


> Masssnow,lol...No comments.
> Look at Boston feb 2015 totals last year,19/28 snow coming down.


Where are you getting all these charts and forecast from? Looks like you have a good source


----------



## aclawn

Masssnowfighter;2108068 said:


> Where are you getting all these charts and forecast from? Looks like you have a good source


From some of the mets i follow on twitter or fb. and a pay wx site that has the the models.
The pattern changes after wed,the cold come back,i'm enjoying the spring teaser,wash truck,change oil and installed a bigger trans cooler on my truck.
https://twitter.com/Ants_SNEweather/media


----------



## FordFisherman

Lots of chances in the next few weeks. Stay tuned.


----------



## Maleko

Seasons over. Wrap it up fellas. 

Close to 60 today. 

Big rain storm this week close to 1-2" of rain. 

Will be lucky if we see any major accumulating storm this year. 
In the 40's the next 2 weeks 

This year is gonna break a lot of people. 
I've seen So many new guys, new trucks and equipments etc...
We had 1 -2 times we could actually drop the plow. 
Ya the shore got their one big storm, but I'm just not feeling this winter. 
It's bad juju. 

Hope they have seasonal contracts....


----------



## leigh

Maleko;2108158 said:


> Seasons over. Wrap it up fellas.
> 
> Close to 60 today.
> 
> Big rain storm this week close to 1-2" of rain.
> 
> Will be lucky if we see any major accumulating storm this year.
> In the 40's the next 2 weeks
> 
> This year is gonna break a lot of people.
> I've seen So many new guys, new trucks and equipments etc...
> We had 1 -2 times we could actually drop the plow.
> Ya the shore got their one big storm, but I'm just not feeling this winter.
> It's bad juju.
> 
> Hope they have seasonal contracts....


Thanks, we must be twins separated at birth lol.I don't have to post as much,you beat me to it.By the way,I'm one of those guys who upgraded with lots of new equipment(45k) but I used last years windfall! For those of us on the coast,that 15" storm last week helped a lot,it was equal to 2 medium sized storms,treading water,hope for at least 3 more events and I'll be good.If not it's back on the streets!


----------



## Broncslefty7

yeah this winter isnt really amounting to much at all. hopefully its not the new pattern to come in future years.


----------



## linckeil

so a lousy December and January and some guys are ready to throw the towel in on not only this season, but maybe on future winter seasons too!?!?! 

you guys new to New England? I remember the exact same talk last year around late January before all hell broke loose. then there was crying of too much snow. pretty clear were not going to get what we got last year. But go ahead, call it call it quits - store the plows and sanders away.


----------



## chevyhauler

I know that I am in the minority here...but I am happy as hell that it didn't snow. I did buy some new equipment this year, nothing like u big guys but an $8K Blizzard and another $1.5K into the sander. Plus about a $1K into setting up my new truck. Big difference is that I picked up a new account this year and as much as I wanted them by the inch/storm, they went with seasonal. That leaves me with about 80% of my $$ seasonal. Thank God and knocking on wood, I am busy as hell with Carpentry. A busy winter would have been great for $$ but killed my contacting schedule.


----------



## Broncslefty7

i remember last year around this time it got bad, however all the weather patterns are leaning towards a warm February, i would love some snow i have only 2 seasonals and 17 per inch accounts. i think we may get 1 or 2 more plowable storms but that is about it. i did buy a new cat 272d this year, thank god i have work for it in the summer lol. hopefully next year will be like last year and not a repeat of this year.


----------



## aclawn

Why does every year we talk about quieting or winter over midseason when we all know that jan. & feb. has alway been snowiest and coldest month for us in northeast.


----------



## Broncslefty7

because this january was abnormally warm and February is starting off the same way :/


----------



## Maleko

I wasn't talking about you established guys buying equipment..

I was just saying a lot of new guys showed up this year.
Brand new 60k trucks , sanders and plows everywhere. 

Had a long time driveway account I do for $40.00 call me before the last storm.
Told me a new company came through the neighborhood with flyers offering snow removal $15.00 per driveway no limit on accumulation ...

Asked me if I would match it , as she has been so happy with my service. 
I kindly denied ...
Two days later she called and told me she wants to keep me...:laughing:
Guess her neighbor hired the new guy and he pushed all the snow to their garage door and knocked over their mailbox. :laughing:

She's an old lady and said. I don't think they are from this country..

She literally about 90 years old. It was funny hearing that from her...

All the new guys promising to beat everyone's prices. 
Their like ants around me. It's a sad joke.


----------



## aclawn

It's our every year rant,cold or warm. and we always end up hitting our avg. snowfall or better.
and every year don't we alway get this spring teaser. and all hell break loose with winter is over ,no more snow and the likes.So let pull out the 60's there bore.lol
Patience is man best friend.


----------



## aclawn

[QUOTE=Maleko
You hear better one,can we break the contract and renegotiate starting from feb. i was like wtf are you talking about,i wish i could of done that last year,when i was trying not to plow to break even.:laughing: 
Just the thought amazes me.


----------



## aclawn

https://t.co/EZQCMpsXxH


----------



## cutshortlandscaping

aclawn;2108497 said:


> It's our every year rant,cold or warm. and we always end up hitting our avg. snowfall or better.
> and every year don't we alway get this spring teaser. and all hell break loose with winter is over ,no more snow and the likes.So let pull out the 60's there bore.lol
> Patience is man best friend.


I completely agree with you but with that said there have been some winters that have been abnormally warm once in a blue moon like the one we had I think 5 or 6 years ago I remeber it being like 75 or so all winter I was wearing short most of the year but I do think winters going to show up this year but to be on the safe side I'll say we are doomed and it's never going to snow again if you get my drift


----------



## leigh

cutshortlandscaping;2108584 said:


> I completely agree with you but with that said there have been some winters that have been abnormally warm once in a blue moon like the one we had I think 5 or 6 years ago I remeber it being like 75 or so all winter I was wearing short most of the year but I do think winters going to show up this year but to be on the safe side I'll say we are doomed and it's never going to snow again if you get my drift


Wasn't that the winter you spent in Florida?


----------



## Evil Diesel

Broncslefty7;2108272 said:


> i remember last year around this time it got bad, however all the weather patterns are leaning towards a warm February, i would love some snow i have only 2 seasonals and 17 per inch accounts. i think we may get 1 or 2 more plowable storms but that is about it. i did buy a new cat 272d this year, thank god i have work for it in the summer lol. hopefully next year will be like last year and not a repeat of this year.


So u subscribe to a service that supplies u with model data. Then u compare that to analogs of a certain time period and come up with ur sh#&$ prediction. Right!!!


----------



## Evil Diesel

Should be a fun Feb!!


----------



## LR3

Winter is far from over. I still have faith that we will get in a few good storms.


----------



## aclawn

Certainly a time to monitor paranormal weather.


----------



## cutshortlandscaping

leigh;2108728 said:


> Wasn't that the winter you spent in Florida?


Nope I was in pomfret ct the whole time other wise I would show you all the fish I caught


----------



## aclawn

What a nice color video model from weatherbell.com.

https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CaL2K8qWQAEf0LQ.mp4


----------



## Broncslefty7

*????*



Evil Diesel;2108747 said:


> So u subscribe to a service that supplies u with model data. Then u compare that to analogs of a certain time period and come up with ur sh#&$ prediction. Right!!!


i dont subscribe to any service? its not hard to tell that, when its been cold its been too dry to snow and then it warms up immediately after...


----------



## aclawn

All the weather patterns are leaning towards a warm February


----------



## Broncslefty7

on the flip side i put a 10 boss pusher on my new skid and it is amazing. i paid like 3100 brand new, and havnt had a single issue. we raised the skid shoes one notch and it will literally scrape rite down to pavement. its a little awkward to use at first because of the tilt and slide slip hitch, but once you get the hang of it, its amazing. i would definitely say if anyone is looking for a cheaper alternative to some of the more expensive designs to go take a look at them. the only thing i think i dont like about it is that it is a little bit short. im not sure if that makes a huge difference because it rolls snow very well, but it is not as tall as some of the other pushers. i have it on a property in hartford if anyone wants to take a look at it. i have it on a cat 272d with regular skid tires and havnt had an issue with traction. anyways, thought id throw that in there.


----------



## Broncslefty7

*New pusher*

its pretty solid.


----------



## cutshortlandscaping

Broncslefty7;2109091 said:


> on the flip side i put a 10 boss pusher on my new skid and it is amazing. i paid like 3100 brand new, and havnt had a single issue. we raised the skid shoes one notch and it will literally scrape rite down to pavement. its a little awkward to use at first because of the tilt and slide slip hitch, but once you get the hang of it, its amazing. i would definitely say if anyone is looking for a cheaper alternative to some of the more expensive designs to go take a look at them. the only thing i think i dont like about it is that it is a little bit short. im not sure if that makes a huge difference because it rolls snow very well, but it is not as tall as some of the other pushers. i have it on a property in hartford if anyone wants to take a look at it. i have it on a cat 272d with regular skid tires and havnt had an issue with traction. anyways, thought id throw that in there.


Thank you for the update I want to know how it compares to the artic pushers


----------



## Broncslefty7

taking the boss survey ahead of the NTEA truck show today

9. If BOSS offered a grill guard/bull bar/winch mount that attached to a BOSS RT3 pushbeam as an accessory how likely would you be to purchase one?

interesting... it says they are unveiling some new stuff at the show.

theres also some questions about liquid de icers. it would be interesting to see them come up with a spray unit that worked better than the snow ex.

and 3 questions about boss branded snow shovels with a 5 year life..... 


**how about some hard covers for your sanders. that would be great.


----------



## Broncslefty7

the guy on the lot next to me uses arctics. on even pavement they scrape the same. the boss will tilt with uneven pavement and scrape it down to bare black top just like the arctic. what the boss does not do is flex down into the little dips like the arctic does. but then again your paying 3-4k less for the boss with is pretty big, there are no rubber blocks, or a speed limitation. after seeing te arctic next door to us i do not think i would invest the extra money into them. some day when i need a huge loader i may consider the extra money for a metal pless live edge live wing plow. next storm if we get one i will snap some pictures of the boss lot and the arctic lot, so you can see.


----------



## AccuCon

Everything I've seen from NCEP GFS, ECMWF, CANADIAN GEM looks like a seasonal or colder February and snow out to mid March....

Warm February???????????????????

I have a feeling many a people are going to be in for a shock come next week...Maybe a week out...but hardly looks like winter is over


----------



## Broncslefty7

i think we keep getting these cold bursts, but then the temps just rise back up. should be an interesting late February and early march


----------



## fireside

We may see a cold couple of days but there is nothing really to block the cold air. When there is no cold air block it just get pushed back by the storms. In February it takes a very deep cold front to stay in place. The sun is now higher in the sky and we have gained a hour of day light.

Another point this year is the models. If you follow them not one has been very good. They use past history as s big part but not this year! They seem to be getting farther and father off of the runs and what really happens.


----------



## AccuCon

Well we arent even close to the avg amount of snow and winter doesnt end until around March 20, 2016 this year sooo...I wouldn't pack it in yet...

High angle sun really doenst mean all that much, I mean for the snow to last sure. But storms like the October one shouldn't have occurred with this magical high angle sun...


----------



## Evil Diesel

AccuCon;2109642 said:


> Well we arent even close to the avg amount of snow and winter doesnt end until around March 20, 2016 this year sooo...I wouldn't pack it in yet...
> 
> High angle sun really doenst mean all that much, I mean for the snow to last sure. But storms like the October one shouldn't have occurred with this magical high angle sun...


I'm with u. High sun angle against 1-2" snowfall rate. Sun angle doesn't really come into play


----------



## Evil Diesel

We will have a couple more chances to play with our winter toys!


----------



## aclawn

The European model is hinting: develops this Low into a significant East Coast winter storm that brings a major snowstorm for most of New England. This system has the potential to bring 1 to 2 feet of snow to much of New England and could have major impact.feb 9-10,wait until friday when all the mets. start jumping on this.


----------



## Evil Diesel

aclawn;2109702 said:


> The European model is hinting: develops this Low into a significant East Coast winter storm that brings a major snowstorm for most of New England. This system has the potential to bring 1 to 2 feet of snow to much of New England and could have major impact.feb 9-10,wait until friday when all the mets. start jumping on this.


I know right. Evan if it fizzles out the Mets will still hype it till the last minute to promote ratings. Haha


----------



## Evil Diesel

This can't happen though cause winter is over.


----------



## fireside

The high sun does play a very big part. The temps are marginal at best the ground has no real frost so a light snow fall will not really amount to much. Yes snow fall rates of 1 to 2" an hour will amout quick but once it stops it melts really fast. yes the October snow storm temp at my house was 42 degrees when it started but temps dropped 3 degree's and the sun went down.


----------



## aclawn

It could turn out to be a very active February. The Great Lakes will not be freezing over or chilling to their usual low values, so that should be one factor helping to energize weather systems over the northeastern U.S. Another factor will be the higher than average offshore SST values. But if the atmosphere goes into a sharper mean trough than we've seen so far in this transitional period, I could imagine some very active storm systems as there seems to be a fair bite to the arctic air masses so an even stronger than normal air mass contrast may develop for these systems.I think the most active zone will probably be the northern Mid-Atlantic to western New England. I would expect this regime to persist into the first half of March. There could be three to five decent winter storms in the seven week period from late Feb. to mid-March. My optimistic conclusion is that it's too early to pronounce the winter of 2015-16 a dud although we can pretty much remove the 2015 part of it.
https://t.co/UFAjDhE1uO


----------



## leigh

Noaa is hinting thur night might fill in a little more to the west.Possibility of an inch or so sect. Maybe get a salting in,temps 40's fri so it will all melt fast.Guess it depends on your type of accounts. I'd love to blow out 7-8 tons,get rid of this 2200$ pile in my shop!


----------



## aclawn

leigh;2109937 said:


> Noaa is hinting thur night might fill in a little more to the west.Possibility of an inch or so sect. Maybe get a salting in,temps 40's fri so it will all melt fast.Guess it depends on your type of accounts. I'd love to blow out 7-8 tons,get rid of this 2200$ pile in my shop!


yup, a friend gave me a head-up on it also, i have acct. of zero tolerance.hit them early before the sun.


----------



## Broncslefty7

yeah same here, rite now there are talking about icey commute early friday morning and possible snow tuesday. i build swimming pools in the regular season and we are still working. we dug one yesterday.....


----------



## ProEnterprises

Same. We did tree work the last few days. I was in a tshirt yesterday. It felt great. I know we are not out of the woods yet, but I do think we are beyond the half way point. 

February is usually the roughest month. Once you get to March 10th, I feel like the chances start to go way down. Daylight savings on the 13th, Spring on the 20th.


----------



## leigh

Broncslefty7;2109953 said:


> yeah same here, rite now there are talking about icey commute early friday morning and possible snow tuesday. i build swimming pools in the regular season and we are still working. we dug one yesterday.....


I pulled an oil tank way up in Washington ct yesterday.Did you notice that the frost depth is basically zero.Very strange,I remember using hammer attachment to get through it a couple years ago, 16" s deep.Reminds me of late winter/spring storms,marginal temps with warm up right afterwards.


----------



## Broncslefty7

i think we had like a half inch of morning frost and that was it. we brought the ripper bucket and didnt even touch it. we are shooting the concrete tomorrow. last year we got shut out in january and couldnt start building again until april. we have not stopped so far this year. its been nice.


----------



## aclawn

WOW! Look at the 540L how far south nextweek,"winter over".Thumbs Up


----------



## aclawn

> Originally Posted by aclawn View Post
> Three possible chances of snow,coming between the week of 2/6 & 2/13.''Plimko Time'' next week.
> 6th & 8th & the 10th could be big.





Masssnowfighter;2108023 said:


> Should start gambling on long range weather forecasts predictions. I bet you $100 that all three are misses or rain. And I will bet another $100 that lets say the city of Hartford doesn't get more then 15 inches of snow for the whole season. My area in western mass officially has had 1" of snowfall this season. This will be a Win win bet for me


Thumbs Up
Feb 5 SREF, possibilities moving nnw!


----------



## GMCHD plower

Where do you guys get the ECMWF maps?


----------



## aclawn

GMCHD plower;2110191 said:


> Where do you guys get the ECMWF maps?


The one accu-con posted earlier is weatherbell, imo the best one out there .

weatherbell.com $20 a month can cancel at any time.1 free week.
quite a few out there tropicaltidbits.com,
AccuWeather.com,pro-accu
BBC had one last year which was really nice also can't remembertheweb site.


----------



## aclawn

Bernie Rayno
‏@AccuRayno
all of a sudden the models are catching on the shortwave going negative thursday night and friday across S New England


----------



## AccuCon

Im loving this sun angle being a part of the discussion in FEBRUARY....bwahahahaha

It looks like next week is going to be very active...The models are still showing the same thing, actually more centered on to CT

ECMWF









Canadian









As for the models I get these from www.weatherbell.com I decided to splurge this year and pay 20 bucks a month for access to them, I will probably drop them in the spring until next winter...

However there is a plethora of sites you can get some decent models from that I have used in the past. I can post links if anyone would like.


----------



## AlliedMike

Looks like another plowable event for eastern ct


----------



## aclawn

"Plimko Time" have to love the threats,better then nothing.
bit.ly/1TEkMBM


----------



## AlliedMike

aclawn;2110299 said:


> bit.ly/1TEkMBM


I'll take them


----------



## AccuCon

Everyone should be keeping an eye on Friday morning...Willing to bet some are going to get caught off guard, you know because the high sun angle and all winters being pretty much over. I mean it is February 3rd... 

FYI The Sun Angle in the month of February is not much different then the months of December/Janurary it does however change in march and really get high in June...

Check for your self
http://www.pveducation.org/pvcdrom/properties-of-sunlight/sun-position-calculator
CT Coordinates are 41.6, -72.7 and our time zone is -5 GMT offset


----------



## Broncslefty7

i think salt friday morning. possible snow tuesday, then it warms for a few days, and then it gets interesting. some of our worst snow storms have come the last week of February and the first week of march.


----------



## AccuCon

Friday watch out


----------



## leigh

The possible snow thur night and fri am wont be a big deal imho. Temps to high,50's thur,only dropping to 31 or so fri am.I'd be happy with a salting event,just burn it off,very easy to do with those temps.


----------



## aclawn

Thurs -Fri. look like SECT has highest POSSIBILITY OF up 6" or less,for us leigh more of a SWCT d-2.Now if it moves NW it's game on. 00z 









Could this be a repeat of last yr(2-3 storm a/wk),18z gfs is showing a threat for the 13th/15tth.


----------



## AccuCon

There are chances for a pretty epic come back of a winter...Will it happen probably not but the opportunities seem to be there...It's def. going to be a very active...

We shall see the changes on the next model runs...Pretty exciting now if we can just push some damn snow!!


----------



## SnowFakers

What are we thinking for tonight? Going to be over 50 all day hard to think the first few inches wont burn off instantly


----------



## leigh

SnowFakers;2110827 said:


> What are we thinking for tonight? Going to be over 50 all day hard to think the first few inches wont burn off instantly


This is a location situation.I'm right on the edge off the 1-3" zone,on the border of Newhaven and Fairfield county.Looks like the farther east you are the totals go up.ri and mass much more.Many reports are saying mostly wet road surfaces,not cold enough to accumulate(grass only). Sounds like one of those spring type set ups.Temp tonight @ 32 deg,it would take quite a bit to add up,this thing only lasts for 4 hrs or so of light snow.I'm planning on being ready to salt if needed.


----------



## aclawn

Watch the totals tonite ,storm moved west!Thumbs Up
Everyone see snow!IMO.The cape looks to get short change,with this westerly move.Have to wait for 12z which i like and see if EURO agree with GFS.Thumbs Up
00z








06z


----------



## SnowFakers

leigh;2110904 said:


> This is a location situation.I'm right on the edge off the 1-3" zone,on the border of Newhaven and Fairfield county.Looks like the farther east you are the totals go up.ri and mass much more.Many reports are saying mostly wet road surfaces,not cold enough to accumulate(grass only). Sounds like one of those spring type set ups.Temp tonight @ 32 deg,it would take quite a bit to add up,this thing only lasts for 4 hrs or so of light snow.I'm planning on being ready to salt if needed.


Thats what im thinking. Im in new haven county but go east for some of my driveways, thinking might not have anything in town but out east I may have to push. Looks like it starts late tonight though and finishes around noon tomorrow? That wont help the snow


----------



## Maleko

WTF.......
I supposed to go out of town tomorrow morning....
Now they saying 1-3" for my area.. This morning we had nothing.


----------



## leigh

Maleko;2111116 said:


> WTF.......
> I supposed to go out of town tomorrow morning....
> Now they saying 1-3" for my area.. This morning we had nothing.


These little surprises develop out of thin air! I've learned my lesson many times before,but its hard to imagine even half the snowfall surviving warm surface temps.When I throw down heavy salt at the change over around 3-4 am its hard to believe that it won't just melt.Plus the snow fri am snow is taking place with a "high sun angle" and temps approaching 40 degs. Wish it was just 25 degs,no guess work then.


----------



## SnowFakers

So I'm seeing all rain until 3am or so then change over and snow stopped by 11am at the latest. Barely going to be 32 when we wake up so I doubt much of this will stick. It's 55 degrees right now!!! The ground has to be similar temperature no?


----------



## Broncslefty7

im in newington ive heard one palce say 3-6 and one place say 6-8. its going to be warm, wet, heavy slop to push.


----------



## leigh

SnowFakers;2111204 said:


> So I'm seeing all rain until 3am or so then change over and snow stopped by 11am at the latest. Barely going to be 32 when we wake up so I doubt much of this will stick. It's 55 degrees right now!!! The ground has to be similar temperature no?


Took my laser temp thingy and the ground temps were in the low 50's.Took some snow and spread it on my driveway 2-3" thick and it was gone in an hour! Non scientific experiment caused by my mental illness lol


----------



## Maleko

Christ.....
One station has 0.9" for my area 

The other has 3-6"


----------



## aclawn

leigh;2111229 said:


> Took my laser temp thingy and the ground temps were in the low 50's.Took some snow and spread it on my driveway 2-3" thick and it was gone in an hour! Non scientific experiment caused by my mental illness lol


 lol,do it tonite when air temp are at 30f,see what result u get.lol


----------



## aclawn

Close to 1" of precip.with this storm,that's close to 1"hr at 8/1,because of air temps and surface temps.
The storm is close top 8hr 3-4am to noon.
My guess southeast new england see close to 6/8" hew haven county on up.
Fairfield county my guess around 4"/6 probably lose first couple of inch to rain soak surface in the beginning and lose another couple to temp and sun in afternoon.To bad we can't pre-salt.****
Now if we thump the story changes!
All the best.Think Safety First.


----------



## aclawn

Everyone see snow in ct. GFS 18z move west totals are going to go up!Thumbs Up
BIG SURPRISE COME IN SMALL PACKAGES!


----------



## SnowFakers

What about how its barely freezing until about 9am and then it hits 34 and rises to nearly 40 by 3pm, how you think that will effect it? Maybe we see 6" on the grass but I cant help to think the warm ground temps will burn off many inches of snow for us


----------



## Maleko

What the heck. 
Now we in a winter weather advisory. With 3-5".


----------



## aclawn

Because the storm moved west on the 18z."Plimko time" lol
and if it moves west on the 00z we be plowing until rush hour
BIG SURPRISE COME IN SMALL PACKAGES!
70F tomorrow going jet skiing.Winter over My Friend Robin is back.Thumbs Up
SWIMMING POOL OPENS MONDAY!LOL


----------



## SnowFakers

I need to find a dictionary for your talk aclawn!!!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Maleko

SnowFakers;2111463 said:


> I need to find a dictionary for your talk aclawn!!!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


I oddly understood that.


----------



## leigh

aclawn;2111329 said:


> lol,do it tonite when air temp are at 30f,see what result u get.lol


If it gets that low here on coast,3 hours of snow while in mid 30's,then down to 32 and then up to 39,we'll see.I'm going to take notes on this one.I'm going to blow through double the amount of salt as soon as it starts to snow,see if my lots will look as clear as the treated highways lol


----------



## aclawn

Google- TV Meteorologist. Dictionary:laughing::laughing:


----------



## aclawn

leigh;2111532 said:


> if it gets that low here on coast,3 hours of snow while in mid 30's,then down to 32 and then up to 39,we'll see.i'm going to take notes on this one.i'm going to blow through double the amount of salt as soon as it starts to snow,see if my lots will look as clear as the treated highways lol


try this and see what result you get leigh. 
1)take temps of ground 
2) spread 2'' snow
3) spread salt
4)wait an hour see what ground temps are before and after

let see what magic salt does to ground temps.


----------



## CornerStoneProp

aclawn;2111541 said:


> try this and see what result you get leigh.
> 1)take temps of ground
> 2) spread 2'' snow
> 3) spread salt
> 4)wait an hour see what ground temps are before and after
> 
> let see what magic salt does to ground temps.


Salt does nothing to ground temperature, it changes the freezing point of water. I would have to assume the temp will be the same...


----------



## aclawn

CornerStoneProp;2111564 said:


> Salt does nothing to ground temperature, it changes the freezing point of water. I would have to assume the temp will be the same...


Good point, Salt lowers the freezing/melting point of water (ice). So When you add salt, that temperature drops.So in turn the ground temp will Drop.Thumbs Up
i'm going to SALT BOMB.:laughing:


----------



## leigh

CornerStoneProp;2111564 said:


> Salt does nothing to ground temperature, it changes the freezing point of water. I would have to assume the temp will be the same...


Actually it could lower the ground temps.The snow is insulating the ground,when melted by salt all that below 32 deg water floods the surface lowering the ground temps,just like an ice cream maker,sort of lol Am I the only one up at 4:30 waiting for this snow to start to stick,nothing yet,only 5-6 hrs to go!


----------



## PLOWMAN45

they just changed for southwestern ct 3-7


----------



## aclawn

leigh;2111633 said:


> Actually it could lower the ground temps.The snow is insulating the ground,when melted by salt all that below 32 deg water floods the surface lowering the ground temps


So the colder the more salt needed, to melt ice or snow.
News 3 saying that hartford DOT,last yr 22 YTD,this year their 3 YTD .:crying:
snow sticking here


----------



## aclawn

leigh,what it doing in your area


----------



## outdoorimagesct

aclawn;2111636 said:


> how it look in ur area


Snow starting to stick to grass and now on lots. Not all covered yet but will be soon. I'm in Danbury and it says over by noon. But says heavy snow for the next few hours. We should get a push out of this.


----------



## aclawn

yup inch an hour


----------



## aclawn

4mins. ago


----------



## mjlawncare

Roads and parking lots completely covered here snowing good


----------



## aclawn

good band coming by,thumping here SWCT


----------



## cutshortlandscaping

So is winter still over like it was Wednesday


----------



## sectlandscaping

Looks to be about 5" in groton now. Anyone know when it stops?


----------



## SnowFakers

Heaviest push ever. Had to use V on the plow for the first time...ever. Just so heavy. Hope you guys made it out ok. Just finishing myself


----------



## Maleko

Stuff was like pushing mashed potatoes. 

Was pretty slick too I thought. 

Prob a salt run tomorrow morning for some of my spots.


----------



## dchr

Maleko;2112089 said:


> Stuff was like pushing mashed potatoes.
> 
> Was pretty slick too I thought.
> 
> Prob a salt run tomorrow morning for some of my spots.


Yup very heavy and slicker than snot. Definitely a salt run in the morning


----------



## leigh

Dang,8" plus here,20 hrs straight ,2-3 pushes Thought this was a little 1-2".Salted tonight/this morning, get it over with and sleep in! My guys said it was heavy,hard to notice in my truck,pushed nice though. Crazies on the road,darn daytime storms.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

7 inches in sw ct anyome know whats on for monday/ tuesday ?


----------



## Maleko

Nice salt run this morning. 

What's everyone's thoughts on Tuesdays storm ?


----------



## leigh

leigh;2110510 said:


> The possible snow thur night and fri am wont be a big deal imho. Temps to high,50's thur,only dropping to 31 or so fri am.I'd be happy with a salting event,just burn it off,very easy to do with those temps.





Maleko;2112254 said:


> Nice salt run this morning.
> 
> What's everyone's thoughts on Tuesdays storm ?


I'm going to try keep my mouth shut for a while.Let someone else be wrong.We kind of take turns.I'll sit this one out.


----------



## FordFisherman

That darn high sun angle dumped 10" here lol! Think we are in a good pattern for snow the next couple of weeks. As we've seen, you need to be a junior meteorologist along with being a snow removal contractor. Gotta be ready at all times and never rely solely on one weather source.


----------



## aclawn

Leigh,one thing for sure ours prediction are 100% better then TV mets.
My predictions::laughing:
1)feb 5.,i took out the jet-ski.
2)feb 9,opening the pool.
3)feb 13,going swimming or fishing.
4)feb 15,i'm dropping the boat in water.:laughing:


----------



## AlliedMike

8 inches in Waterford and just got done. now onto Monday and all of next week looks intresteing


----------



## PLOWMAN45

what are they saying for this week ?


----------



## aclawn

PLOWMAN45;2112467 said:


> what are they saying for this week ?


my opinion possibility:
1) this week sun & mon needs northwest movement to give us a chance at snow right now its ots.hugging the coast
2) tues & wed could be "plimko time".
3) fri & sat. looks OTS right now it to early to say.also hugging the coast 
4) The week of the 15 mon & tues looks like another big one(valentine blizzard)lol
all said every active next couple weeks and we have nice cold snap in place for all of them.It's nice when we have threats.Thumbs Up


----------



## PLOWMAN45

good i need that dough to keep rolling in


----------



## aclawn

Big surprise coming monday it's moving west!
12z








18z


----------



## aclawn

Every single coastal storm this winter has trended west.imo
18z NAM shifts west with Monday's storm. Shows 6-12" for the region
Keep them coming, i love snow!


----------



## aclawn

PLOWMAN45;2112574 said:


> good i need that dough to keep rolling in


you and i both,My transmission just fired.2500 up in smoke.


----------



## Masssnowfighter

aclawn;2112587 said:


> Every single coastal storm this winter has trended west.imo
> 18z NAM shifts west with Monday's storm. Shows 6-12" for the region
> Keep them coming, i love snow!


Is western mass going to see any snow from this? You are starting to be my go to source for weather. You are way more accurate then the local tv weathermen


----------



## Evil Diesel

Masssnowfighter;2112696 said:


> Is western mass going to see any snow from this? You are starting to be my go to source for weather. You are way more accurate then the local tv weathermen


haha a lawn ur getting a following. I think this what happened to cart!!!


----------



## PLOWMAN45

looks good


----------



## Masssnowfighter

Evil Diesel;2112703 said:


> haha a lawn ur getting a following. I think this what happened to cart!!!


Haha yep, this past Wednesday when it was in the mid 50's and raining aclawn was the lone voice in the wilderness warning of a Friday morning snowstorm. I give you a hat tip on that one


----------



## aclawn

Masssnow,lol.... but i'm still waiting for my bet $100.
Right now if your around I-91 on east look goods,have to wait for 00z run which is one of the best run with 12z.SE Mass,SECT looks like a repeat.
Thanks for thumb up,to my little contributing to our snow fighting
Not bragging hit a home run with the dates, go back to my post Pg 15,#289 on 1/31/16


----------



## aclawn

Evil Diesel;2112703 said:


> haha a lawn ur getting a following. I think this what happened to cart!!!


Kart,was the best.big smarts to fill there.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Not to butt in on a good thing here, but any thoughts on what Maine will see?


----------



## PLOWMAN45

i wonder what south western ct sees


----------



## aclawn

GMCHD plower;2112789 said:


> Not to butt in on a good thing here, but any thoughts on what Maine will see?


For Maine the storm brushes the coast could see d-2 as per the last run. NO NNW movement 00z run just a tick west.Let see what the 12z show.
Now boston,the cape and R.I bulleye,a repeat of friday storm 6"up.



PLOWMAN45;2112832 said:


> i wonder what south western ct sees


Look like 2-4 SWCT,now if it move west "plimko time".
This 1st storm, look like a repeat of friday storm.


----------



## aclawn

Masssnowfighter;2112696 said:


> Is western mass going to see any snow from this?


your area possibility of 1-3",now as you go east of I-91 totals get higher.IMO


----------



## aclawn

Look like we're all going see snow tomorrow.(only area in ? is NWCT) we need a jump west and game on.


----------



## aclawn

WOW look at wind speeds of this storm,come west baby and i have a name for you"Super Bowl hangover blizzard".lol


----------



## aclawn

Surprise 12z nam 21 hrs out jump west.the game it coming


----------



## aclawn

Models are going to the Superbowl + Be back later when i'm sober!
https://www.periscope.tv/w/aYdeQTE2ODc0NjJ8MWt2SnBndkJheWFHRfYxXeEOqWBUjuGEiwQqQPMZyBPJ48UO6nYNuATgmwpS


----------



## AlliedMike

Looks like the models at bringing this bad boy west


----------



## TJS

Nice day today. Double checking and replacing rf anti lock sensor.


----------



## aclawn

Models moved west total are going up guys,possible 3" add on to totals.
SEMA and CC BLIZZARD COND 10"+ the BULLSEYE IS THE CAPEpurplebou


----------



## mjlawncare

Fairfield and new haven counties weather advisory 3-5inchs


----------



## aclawn

mjlawncare;2113100 said:


> Fairfield and new haven counties weather advisory 3-5inchs


went from 1-3 to 3-5,and next run of model will go up again.if they move west.payup


----------



## AlliedMike

moving west again payup


----------



## aclawn

AlliedMike;2113151 said:


> moving west again payup


 has been the trend all/most of the winter


----------



## AlliedMike

This thing is impressive I wouldn't be surprised if se ct and all of ri would be under a blizzard warning


----------



## aclawn




----------



## Evil Diesel

Winter is playing catch up! Man I'm almost in the blizzard warning area.


----------



## AlliedMike

aclawn;2113156 said:


> has been the trend all/most of the winter


It looks like a dam hurricane


----------



## aclawn

AlliedMike;2113158 said:


> This thing is impressive I wouldn't be surprised if se ct and all of ri would be under a blizzard warning


 i see snow coming down for 24hrs
Depending what the 2nd storm outcome, we can be snowplowing 3 days straight.
oops no way winter is over!


----------



## AlliedMike

I'll agree to that


----------



## aclawn

AlliedMike;2113169 said:


> I'll agree to that


Look like a break on thurs and then another threat for friday which is showing on the model as hugging the coast.
monday look like a nice one"plimko time".Flash back feb 2015.Keep them coming making up for lost time and $.lol


----------



## AlliedMike

aclawn;2113183 said:


> Look like a break on thurs and then another threat for friday which is showing it hugging the coast.
> monday look nice one"plimko time".Flash back feb 2015.lol


O my he went with the plimko again


----------



## aclawn

AlliedMike;2113185 said:


> O my he went with the plimko again


End of year, i'm going to copyright! :laughing:
"Plinko" Taken
Have another idea, name my boat plimko time.:laughing:


----------



## aclawn

AlliedMike how far east ur in ct?


----------



## AlliedMike

aclawn;2113203 said:


> AlliedMike how far east ur in ct?


 My run is in Waterford new London and I live near foxwoods


----------



## PLOWMAN45

mjlawncare;2113100 said:


> Fairfield and new haven counties weather advisory 3-5inchs


yeah just saw that alert on my phone


----------



## AccuCon

It looks like its going to snow for four days...nothing crazy but still


----------



## SnowFakers

Not looking forward to it honestly.


----------



## Evil Diesel

SnowFakers;2113251 said:


> Not looking forward to it honestly.


Well for us non seasonal guys. Bring it on!!!!


----------



## SnowFakers

Evil Diesel;2113254 said:


> Well for us non seasonal guys. Bring it on!!!!


I'm not seasonal either but the thought of plowing 3 or 4 days in a row doesn't make it sound like I'll be getting much rest either haha. I get too stressed out about snow


----------



## Evil Diesel

SnowFakers;2113258 said:


> I'm not seasonal either but the thought of plowing 3 or 4 days in a row doesn't make it sound like I'll be getting much rest either haha. I get too stressed out about snow


I was just messing with you. I have a different outlook on plowing. I stay busy yr round. $ from plowing is just extra and pays for my toys!


----------



## LR3

AlliedMike;2113166 said:


> It looks like a dam hurricane


That it does.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

i hope im out for 3 diffrent days


----------



## aclawn




----------



## PLOWMAN45

i hope norwalk get more then 3 inches


----------



## linckeil

fairfield county was under an advisory for 3-5 last night, now the advisory is for 2-4. did storm shift east? any chance it moves back west?


----------



## leigh

linckeil;2113562 said:


> fairfield county was under an advisory for 3-5 last night, now the advisory is for 2-4. did storm shift east? any chance it moves back west?


The forecasts seem to be all over the place with this one.1-3" up to 3-6"for me. I have no idea! Good thing is its 36 deg and I put enough salt down at the end of Fridays storm to keep things manageable till snowfall ends ,which seems to be around 4 pm here,no biggy.


----------



## chevyhauler

Well I am glad that I slept late.


----------



## aclawn

This thing is slow mover,0.25 inches a hour,unless it thumps.very slow moving storm.
Been snowing in guilford since around 6 and roads are blk,coming down very lite.


----------



## leigh

chevyhauler;2113566 said:


> Well I am glad that I slept late.


I got a couple extra hours of sleep,fell asleep during the super bowl


----------



## chevyhauler

leigh;2113575 said:


> I got a couple extra hours of sleep,fell asleep during the super bowl


I did the same thing!!! LOL
Football is OK, but personally, I prefer to watch things with engines. Was at a big party. Having a blast but kept checking the forecast. Decided to scoot early and get ready for a few days of plowing. Then it started later so I got to sleep late too!


----------



## aclawn

just started here,nice after a good 10hr sleep and my brain alcohol levelis still at.08.lol


----------



## leigh

aclawn;2113597 said:


> just started here,nice after a good 10hr sleep and my brain alcohol levelis still at.08.lol


Same here in milford,now the battle is on for it to stick, see how long it takes.Probably lose the 1st inch or so here, between temps and salt.


----------



## linckeil

linckeil;2113562 said:


> fairfield county was under an advisory for 3-5 last night, now the advisory is for 2-4. did storm shift east? any chance it moves back west?


now back up to 3-6. I can't recall ever seeing the national weather service moving totals 3 times within 24 hours of the storm.... let's see what the next update brings.


----------



## aclawn

i'm thinking get a salt run in.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

linckeil;2113609 said:


> now back up to 3-6. I can't recall ever seeing the national weather service moving totals 3 times within 24 hours of the storm.... let's see what the next update brings.


are you in southern ct


----------



## linckeil

PLOWMAN45;2113626 said:


> are you in southern ct


my route is in redding.


----------



## ProEnterprises

linckeil;2113658 said:


> my route is in redding.


Im in Redding too!


----------



## SnowFakers

Well it sure is coming down. About 2" on my back deck but only an inch on the driveway with a few bare spots


----------



## Broncslefty7

newington its coming down pretty slow, everywhere there was left over salt it is still black top. sidewalks are covers and roads are starting to get a little bit slushy.


----------



## aclawn

nice band over western ct
https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CatJKawXEAEcWUv.mp4


----------



## SnowFakers

They came down and salted my road about an hour ago when it was just barely covered up, came home to pure black top


----------



## aclawn

The storm kick off to the NNE,should stop for us in SWCT this afternoon.we still rec our 1-3. went NEG a little earlier then expect for us, well ready 4 next one.


----------



## SnowFakers

aclawn;2113766 said:


> The storm kick off to the NNE,should stop for us in SWCT this afternoon.we still rec our 1-3. went NEG a little earlier then expect for us, well ready 4 next one.


What time is out of new haven?


----------



## aclawn

SnowFakers;2113769 said:


> What time is out of new haven?


look like around 6pm


----------



## aclawn

We can get a little clipper tomorrow afternoon or night.if i see something,will keep us updated.
Not bad with this one,close to 4-5" have to be happy with what almighty send us.ussmileyflag


----------



## PLOWMAN45

and your saying tom is 4-5 inch shot


----------



## Maleko

This storm is never ending.


----------



## linckeil

i finished my route at midnight last night and it was still snowing. not just a spotty flurry, but a steady snow the entire time at a good clip. i circled back to my first driveway that i hit at 6pm to see what fell on it, and luckily it was just a dusting. amazing it kept snowing but somehow didn't continue to accumulate - thankfully....


----------



## SnowFakers

That had to of been the longest snowfall to get all of 2 or 3 inches... I finished at 1 and it was still snowing heavy. Going to check things after the morning commute


----------



## LR3

Maleko;2114036 said:


> This storm is never ending.


Seriously. Kept lingering around and wouldn't stop. Anyone hear anything for tonight?


----------



## sectlandscaping

linckeil;2114094 said:


> i finished my route at midnight last night and it was still snowing. not just a spotty flurry, but a steady snow the entire time at a good clip. i circled back to my first driveway that i hit at 6pm to see what fell on it, and luckily it was just a dusting. amazing it kept snowing but somehow didn't continue to accumulate - thankfully....


I started at 9 am with barely 2 inches on the ground. We stayed out because it was snowing hard by the time we finished around 2 there had to be 4-6 inches. We touched up the commercials one more time. Then waited till 10pm for it to stop. I check the dot totals before I leave and it says we had 3 inches in the day but now have 5.75. When I went out all the places that I did at 1pm had maybe a 1/2 inch. I waited around all night for nothing. I couldve sanded in the afternoon and been done. Dot had me thinking there was 3 more inches there to be plowed.


----------



## SnowFakers

I hear 1-4 state wide, depends on where the heavy bands come in to in the state. Done around noon


----------



## Broncslefty7

i think the southern part of the state could 1-3, hartford area should only see a dusting tomorrow.


----------



## AccuCon

Double Post for some reason


----------



## AccuCon

Looking like 1-2 for most

GFS










NAM










If anyone is looking for snow totals for the previous storms here is NOAA:

Albany (NWCT)
http://forecast.weather.gov/product...LY&product=PNS&format=CI&version=1&glossary=0

Boston (Central Eastern CT)
http://forecast.weather.gov/product...OX&product=PNS&format=CI&version=1&glossary=0

NewYork (Southern CT)
http://forecast.weather.gov/product...KX&product=PNS&format=CI&version=1&glossary=0

Also This site has more snow totals need to search around though:
http://www.cocorahs.org/State.aspx?state=CT


----------



## Broncslefty7

also, last night had to have been some of the smallest snow flakes i have ever seen. it was ridiculous. ive never seen it snow so hard, and not stack up. we tested about 20 gallons of brine we made last night and it worked wonders with it.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

so the 2-4 is off southwestern


----------



## chevyhauler

I was really happy with yesterday/this morning. Did a maint run in the afternoon (1"-2"). Noticed that not enough was accumulating to warrant another one. Had a couple of beers. Got a 3 hour nap and went back out at 2am. Everything done by 7:30. 
NOT happy about the possibility of another night with little sleep with this "who the he!! Knows" forecast for tonight, tomorrow, and Friday for that matter.


----------



## aclawn

looking good SE-CT with tomorrow snow,
I end up with 4-5" last storm.(The forever storm).lol


----------



## PLOWMAN45

got nothing today it says chance of snow friday


----------



## sectlandscaping

PLOWMAN45;2114743 said:


> got nothing today it says chance of snow friday


Yup maybe .25 inches.


----------



## leigh

sectlandscaping;2114745 said:


> Yup maybe .25 inches.


Same here.When the nws canceled wwa It looked to fizzle.Got up at 4 am and just a coating.Figured all my lots were aok with all the treated salt I put down the other day. looks like the coldest temps of season coming up this weekend.Then 47 and rain next tues,roller coaster weather!


----------



## Broncslefty7

i have a coating in newington right now and it looks like it stopped.


----------



## Rustyk

1-2''here in Granby still coming down.


----------



## aclawn

Rustyk;2114778 said:


> 1-2''here in Granby still coming down.


The look on radar, u have a heavy snow squall heading ur way and hartford.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

Tom. is essentially a repeat of today.
Pretty inconsequential for most.


----------



## SnowFakers

aclawn;2114948 said:


> Tom. is essentially a repeat of today.
> Pretty inconsequential for most.


How about saturday?


----------



## aclawn

What ever snow we received from tom. will hang around until wed. next week,the start of our melt down .
IMO next week mon&tues storm of(2-4) is all snow.Now there's a Temp.pattern change starting tuesday of normal to above normal for the rest feb.(snow party over).Also tuesday temp are on the high side in afternoon 35f the start of our warm.,if the storm come a later the mon could be snow to rain for us CT.throwing out my opinion.


----------



## aclawn

SnowFakers;2114965 said:


> How about saturday?


A 50% chance of d-1 for ct.Ill let u know more tomorrow.
NWCT corner look to rec.2-4"


----------



## SnowFakers

aclawn;2114978 said:


> A 50% chance of d-1 for ct.Ill let u know more tomorrow.


Gracias sir!


----------



## AccuCon

aclawn;2114970 said:


> What ever snow we received from tom. will hang around until wed. next week,the start of our melt down .
> IMO next week mon&tues storm of(2-4) is all snow.Now there's a Temp.pattern change starting tuesday of normal to above normal for the rest feb.(snow party over).Also tuesday temp are on the high side in afternoon 35f the start of our warm.,if the storm come a later the mon could be snow to rain for us CT.throwing out my opinion.


Where are you seeing/hearing about this temp pattern change? I have not herd anything on this and it appears the models have been off and heavy on the warm side.....But that's another discussion

GFS Min Temp out Feb 20th









GFS Max Temp out Feb 20th









I also am seeing the first week of march being on the cold side...

To me it looks like Cold, brief warm up, and back to cold...so pretty much the same temp pattern we have been having all winter and will be having until the end of winter in late march...


----------



## aclawn

CFS-AVG MODEL ill post the next 3 weeks.
Acc you have to do weekly,that's giving you max temps total for that time period from of 10-20th.that y it show cold all the way to the 20th.It's take to account this weekend min. cold and florida max heat.


----------



## aclawn

the 06z,Yes you're correct,about trending warmer this yr.


----------



## aclawn

http://bit.ly/1PDnNgn
bit.ly/1PDqqyT


----------



## AccuCon

That last model run I posted was the ensemble 

Im going to assume you know what the ensemble is....Thus its showing cold at the end of February

Also you have two days to go before the CFSv2 corrections...You are going to watch those change (It did drastically for January)


----------



## aclawn

AccuCon;2115081 said:


> That last model run I posted was the ensemble
> 
> Im going to assume you know what the ensemble is....Thus its showing cold at the end of February
> 
> Also you have two days to go before the CFSv2 corrections...You are going to watch those change (It did drastically for January)


yes understand weatherbell ensemble they always go toward the cold side they start reading at 0.5, now first week of march showing on wxbell cold,from light blue to dark green so i'm guessing there a 2.5 to 5.0 temp drop, now avg temp in feb is 40/25 and for march is 47/31. cold but not for snow it would have to be night time storm,and thump to stick. if you minus the drop from avg.http://www.usclimatedata.com/climate/connecticut/united-states/3176 ok no more research i give up.lol
In no way i'm saying it not going get cold,but by reading the ensemble it not cold enough,all day long for snow.JMO.


----------



## aclawn

on last run mon & tues. storm rain line close !:crying:


----------



## mjlawncare

We ended up getting another inch of snow over nigght here suprise headed out for another run


----------



## aclawn

We got nothing here stfd ct.,a nice snow squall overnite over RT-9.


----------



## aclawn

Need to come east,over tthe 40/70 benchmark,so i can see some real snow.lol








All winter storm this year trended west.:crying:


----------



## aclawn

GFS is a Rainer for all of ENE with some light wrap around snow as the storm moves off NNE. I suspect this will verify/trend colder but not sure if it is enough to save us here.Not good for ct measuring 3 inches of rain!still 5 days out.:crying:


----------



## PLOWMAN45

looks like a boring week


----------



## aclawn

PLOWMAN45;2115323 said:


> looks like a boring week


Yes sir,and rest of month.time to start working on summer equipment,not giving up on winter, early start for mud season.


----------



## aclawn

Maine NH Vt WMA get smoked on the Euro? ALL VT NH except the second coastal plain,all of NH and all of Maine receive 1-2 feet of snow.
http://bit.ly/1KHxDAY


----------



## aclawn

http://bit.ly/1KHxDAY


----------



## aclawn




----------



## Broncslefty7

do any of you guys know a software that can be used for lot sizing? i was trying it with google earth but it keeps crashing.


----------



## SnowFakers

Broncslefty7;2115387 said:


> do any of you guys know a software that can be used for lot sizing? i was trying it with google earth but it keeps crashing.


findlotsize.com


----------



## leigh

aclawn;2115386 said:


>


I'm above average,not just up to this point but we hit our seasonal average already,ok time for spring!


----------



## aclawn

I'm ready!lol


----------



## aclawn

:waving:ussmileyflag







:laughing::laughing:


----------



## aclawn




----------



## linckeil

this was just issued for my area:



1127 am EST Thu Feb 11 2016

... Major outbreak of cold air this weekend... 

Bitterly cold temperatures will move into the area this weekend.

* Temperatures Saturday night into early Sunday morning will fall
close to zero in and around New York City... and zero to 5 below
across Long Island... interior northeast New Jersey... the lower
Hudson Valley... and southern Connecticut. Wind chill values
during this time could reach life threatening levels as cold as
20 to 25 below zero. 

* High temperatures on Sunday will only be in the teens.

* Cold spells of this magnitude bring a risk of frostbite and
hypothermia for anyone who does not take proper precautions. In
addition... frozen pipes and overworked furnaces could leave your
house without heat or running water... and car batteries run the
risk of dying.

* Never venture outdoors without wearing gloves... a hat and
several layers of clothing. Wind chill values late Saturday
night into Sunday morning could lead to frostbite in less than
30 minutes if proper precautions are not taken.

* Run water at a trickle and keep Cabinet doors open to prevent
pipes from freezing.

* Never use a stove or oven to heat your home or use an open flame
to melt frozen pipes. Many house fires result from these
practices.

* Check tire pressure and your car battery. Be sure your car has
a winter safety kit that includes a blanket... warm clothes and
gloves in case your car breaks down or becomes stranded.

* Take extra steps to keep your pets warm and know their limits to
cold.


----------



## leigh

Last feb was the coldest on record,I have a feeling that we may survive a couple of cold days lol We are New Englanders,manly men.wesport


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

0z Euro ensembles shift east a bit. More ensembles offshore. GFS still moving west.The uncertainty!"Plimko Time"


----------



## linckeil

so when is this snow possibility? 

from what i see temps predicted in high 40's/low 50's come Tuesday after the weekend cold snap.


----------



## aclawn

linckeil;2116066 said:


> so when is this snow possibility?
> 
> from what i see temps predicted in high 40's/low 50's come Tuesday after the weekend cold snap.


Mon & tues. uncertainty


----------



## aclawn

A nice write up from meteorologist's Jesse Ferrell, on weather forecasting and models:
http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-blogs/weathermatrix/why-are-the-models-so-inaccurate/18097


----------



## aclawn

http://bit.ly/1V8z1gA


----------



## chevyhauler

aclawn;2116075 said:


> A nice write up from meteorologist's Jesse Ferrell, on weather forecasting and models:
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-blogs/weathermatrix/why-are-the-models-so-inaccurate/18097


That IS a nice write up.
Thanks for posting!


----------



## aclawn

WOW!Some serious cost for the EURO!
(the GFS data is free --a quarter of a million dollars will buy you the rights to use and redistribute the ECMWF 25-day forecast, but not their weekly or monthly forecasts which go as far as a year out) they keep weekly & monthly a secret.


----------



## chevyhauler

aclawn;2116128 said:


> WOW!Some serious cost for the EURO!
> (the GFS data is free --a quarter of a million dollars will buy you the rights to use and redistribute the ECMWF 25-day forecast, but not their weekly or monthly forecasts which go as far as a year out) they keep weekly & monthly a secret.


Just goes to show u that free/cheap is not always the best. Seldom actually.
YOU are actually an exception to that rule sir. You post some really good weather info on here for the rest of us sods to partake in.
THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## aclawn

A copy and paste possibility,
The Low locations between 06z & 12z: Huge jump south and slightly east with latest GFS (12z).If the gfs come to agreement with euro,it could be game on for us on the coast of ct or all of ct.Still 4 days out a lot can changeThumbs Up


----------



## aclawn

chevyhauler;2116192 said:


> Just goes to show u that free/cheap is not always the best. Seldom actually.
> YOU are actually an exception to that rule sir. You post some really good weather info on here for the rest of us sods to partake in.
> THANK YOU!!!!


Thank you very much for telling me how much you have enjoyed reading my little contribution to our ct go to weather page.Thank you again.


----------



## aclawn

Not close enough for us in ct,looks like little snow for the Cape tonite into sat am.
HIT THE LOOP ARROW:
http://www.tropicaltidbits.com/analysis/models/?model=hrrr&region=us&pkg=mslp_pcpn_frzn&runtime=2016021220&fh=-2&xpos=0&ypos=0


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

This is going to be a mess, a near zero average days then snow, ice,heavy rain to freeze up. Fast warm to cold movers like this are always a real mess with the antecedent conditions existing. Lots of salt.A 3 pkg storm.


----------



## aclawn

Sneaky one in on wed.


----------



## leigh

aclawn;2116671 said:


> Sneaky one in on wed.


Wed in the 40's and rain,oh well.We're running out of time!


----------



## FordFisherman

They still dont have a handle on this one boys; western CT could get a decent front end thump.


----------



## FordFisherman

FordFisherman;2117170 said:


> They still dont have a handle on this one boys; western CT could get a decent front end thump.


So if we get the 2-4" they are predicting, are you guys gonna push it before the freezing rain and rain comes? Or just let it melt???


----------



## PLOWMAN45

push it


----------



## FordFisherman

PLOWMAN45;2117575 said:


> push it


3-4" I'm seriously thinking about it. 2" probably not.


----------



## leigh

FordFisherman;2117550 said:


> So if we get the 2-4" they are predicting, are you guys gonna push it before the freezing rain and rain comes? Or just let it melt???


Only calling for less than an inch for me.Still a lot of salt left on lots so at this time I'll just let it melt.I'd rather have the short period of freezing rain fall on the snow than bare pavement.The timing seems to be late in the day till about midnight for me so should be ok.You never know though,have to stay nimble !


----------



## fireside

I'm going to watch it closely. The surface is really cold now. It's going to be a real mess if it rains and snows around rush hour. There are some blogs and models saying 3 to 6 with 1/4 of ice to boot


----------



## LR3

I'm hearing a coating to 2" for most of the state. Far west gets more. Less along the coast.


----------



## Maleko

I'm thinking. ( if that even means anything ) 
With the ground so freakin cold. Even if it rains later tonight 
The rain still gonna freeze on the ground for awhile no?
Have a feeling it's gonna be slick for a while.


----------



## aclawn

With snow,ice,rain,wind,damage,and refreeze. for us on the ct coast it's going to be a slush fest.I think if we get a couple of inch of snow and .25 of ice,then cold rain is not going to wash it away.Now 1 inch yes.What a mess tomorrow morning when temps around 27F.Again winter is far from over and I think it comes back late next week around the 27th.JMO


----------



## aclawn

Our next plowable threat with the cold coming back between 24-29th looks like a chance.Something to keep and eye on.Thumbs Up


----------



## aclawn




----------



## Broncslefty7

what are you guys thinking for tonight? im thinking probably just a salt run.


----------



## Broncslefty7

i think we could see accumulation before mid night but then the temps are going rite up to mid 40's and heavy rain tomorrow. i think the best bet for the per push guys is to try and push it before 2 am and then salt.


----------



## leigh

aclawn;2117846 said:


> With snow,ice,rain,wind,damage,and refreeze. for us on the ct coast it's going to be a slush fest.I think if we get a couple of inch of snow and .25 of ice,then cold rain is not going to wash it away.Now 1 inch yes.What a mess tomorrow morning when temps around 27F.Again winter is far from over and I think it comes back late next week around the 27th.JMO


Temps tues am around 43 deg,not 27 on coast.But I agree it will be close as far as melting by am.One positive is the rain lets up for a period so if anyone has to clear walks it won't be done in a monsoon! Also windy so that will help mix up the air and get that warm air mixed in. Hope winters not over,2 or 3 more events will help out.


----------



## aclawn

Morning temps 27f around midnight change over, JMO, leigh.Forecasts are way off with the totals of 1 inch.
true 43f at 8am.
If we get 2" and then ice, it's going to be tough for cold rain to melt before the am rush with no sun angle helping,there a push for us on coast.
Now for the guys in western ct there plowing.JMO


----------



## leigh

aclawn;2117897 said:


> Morning temps 27f until around midnight change over, JMO, leigh.Forecasts are way off with the totals of 1 inch.
> true 43f at 8am.


I told myself I'd avoid the guessing game lol.I think I'll just wait and see !My problem is I need to make a decision for 4 trucks and a 4 man sidewalk crew.I have to be ready to go at 4am at the latest.I'll be up all night monitoring conditions,driving around seeing whats what.Hate to plow if it all melts off,try to be fair to all my clients.I guess I could pre salt,but that's a 800$ material cost,plus 4 hrs time.Oh well that's the game we choose to play.


----------



## aclawn

Some will melt overnight not all,look at Bernie video, catching virginia by surprise with thumping snow,and on radar looks like it moving NNE.

bit.ly/1KRtj2m


----------



## leigh

aclawn;2117911 said:


> Some will melt overnight not all,look at Bernie video, catching virginia by surprise with thumping snow,and on radar looks like it moving NNE.
> 
> bit.ly/1KRtj2m


I like Bernie on this one,he has me outside of the 1-3" area,nothing for me on coast,might get to sleep on this one!


----------



## aclawn

On the NAM a long wait.34f around 6am.i want it to go west,all or nothing forgetaboutiit this teaser.lol


----------



## aclawn

look at the front end snow thump in md.Could it show up to us!
Thumbs Up.It is actually ... but I think the narrow corridors of output types in this is also symptomatic of mechanics encountering 0 fight after the wave turns the corner down in the lower/SE region.. 
It's fascinating to lose all the baroclinic gradient at about the exact same rate as the system's approach ... because if this thing were 12 hours sooner, we'd be talking a whole different story line with this thing, from N to S everywhere.

https://twitter.com/doctorbucks/with_replies


----------



## Rustyk

coming down steady up here in Granby


----------



## MossStone

Does anyone know of a website or program that can provide an exact amount of snow accumulation per storm town by town in Connecticut? I plow in multiple different towns and was hoping to get this type of information for billing purposes?


----------



## Maleko

It's all a guess every time. 
This morning my area was a coating to 2". 
Now I'm in a weather advisory for 2-4". 

Ground is so frozen it's all gonna bond pretty good to the pavement. 
Thinking maybe a pre salt as soon as it starts.


----------



## aclawn

NEW HAVEN, Conn. (WTNH) — State and city employees are off for Presidents Day, so the state Department of Transportation and New Haven Public Works say they will have crews on standby for Monday’s storm.

DOT’s spokesperson, Kevin Nursick says their garages will be closed and they’ll activate drivers as the snow starts to fall.

This is also the case at New Haven Public Works as they’ve got they’re crews will be called in as needed.

Nursick says the state can’t pre-treat roads because the pavement is too cold. New Haven Public works director Jeff Pescosolido agreed and said any brine solution they put down will just bounce off.

So, they’re relying on sand to help.

“Today, because it’s an icing we’ll throw a little bit of a sand into our salt mix and that sand provides traction for the vehicles on the roadway,” said Pescosolido.

He says they’ll be bringing in 14 truck drivers to cover the Elm City and as temperatures start to climb overnight that will help clear whatever comes our way.

(I'm think any pre-salt will wash away with the rain.)


----------



## aclawn

MossStone;2118030 said:


> Does anyone know of a website or program that can provide an exact amount of snow accumulation per storm town by town in Connecticut? I plow in multiple different towns and was hoping to get this type of information for billing purposes?


Weatherworks.com will give you a certified totals per zip codes,But at a cost,not free.


----------



## Maleko

When's this rodeo gonna start. .?
Radar doesn't show to much ?
But what do I know.


----------



## aclawn

Just started here SWCT,coming down like frozen rain.
Plimko time,lol 
Bernie Rayno ‏@AccuRayno 27m27 minutes ago
Update. Believe track will slowly edge east. Real fight in pit


----------



## Broncslefty7

its been coming down in newington for about 3 hours very lite frilly flakes. its definitely sticking, you can almost see a white haze over the pavement. then again is been coming down for three hours and there isnt much accumulation. its coming down verrry slow. i went out and salted with treated stuff around 12, hopefully we can get out rite around 2-3 am after the ice is done before it starts to rain. should be a long frustrating night of waiting for accumulation. where we treated with liquids is still bare.


----------



## aclawn

Here come the thump!


----------



## aclawn

Moderate snow will push into the region shortly!


----------



## ProEnterprises

What time is this going to be rain?


----------



## Broncslefty7

5-6 am i believe


----------



## leigh

ProEnterprises;2118177 said:


> What time is this going to be rain?


Winter weather advisory ends at midnight,looks to be rain after 9pm here on coast.


----------



## SnowFakers

You guys think this will all melt on the shore by 6am? About 3/4" here wondering if I should hit them or not


----------



## fireside

I pre salted already. I would leave it for now. I think the ice is going to be bad


----------



## SnowFakers

fireside;2118280 said:


> I pre salted already. I would leave it for now. I think the ice is going to be bad


Gunna be 42 degrees at 6am I think, thinking it will melt off and hopefully ground temps will come up fast


----------



## FordFisherman

Raining on Long Island, CT shore can't be far behind.


----------



## leigh

SnowFakers;2118287 said:


> Gunna be 42 degrees at 6am I think, thinking it will melt off and hopefully ground temps will come up fast


I was thinking the same.Having second thoughts,have an 1.5 in milford prob end up with 2".Not sure if it will melt,thinking of sending two trucks out as soon as it changes to rain and leave walks till a lull in the rain.Checked ground temps earlier with laser and they were 26 deg.Tough call.A little sleet mixing in at 7:15,air temp 26 deg,rain is only 20 miles away.Decisions,decisions!


----------



## FordFisherman

Supposed to be 50 degrees tomm, anybody gonna push this??


----------



## linckeil

its gonna have to snow 4 inches before the change over for me to even think about pushing any residentials with temps tomorrow at 50 degrees - and even then i'd debate it.


----------



## FordFisherman

linckeil;2118352 said:


> its gonna have to snow 4 inches before the change over for me to even think about pushing any residentials with temps tomorrow at 50 degrees - and even then i'd debate it.


I'm with you on that call. A fine line between good service and pissing people off.


----------



## chevyhauler

FordFisherman;2118347 said:


> Supposed to be 50 degrees tomm, anybody gonna push this??


My commercial trigger is 1" to push. Going to sleep for a few hours then go out once it starts to change over. Push the slush then salt/sand. At least that's what I'm thinking. It's snow. Who knows for sure.


----------



## FordFisherman

Switched over to sleet and freezing rain here. 1.5" of snow.


----------



## leigh

FordFisherman;2118379 said:


> Switched over to sleet and freezing rain here. 1.5" of snow.


Same here in milford,same amount of snow. Plow it when real rain starts,keep this glaze off the pavement.Easy nights work,I hope!


----------



## aclawn

Just got back,The rain is not going melt this,untreated road are ice skating rinks.The rain is running off the snow,so i thinking snow is not going to melt by morning.


----------



## JCPM

About an inch here in Middletown. I'm heading out to scrape. I don't feel like getting caught with my pants down if this stuff doesn't melt by 6am.


----------



## SnowFakers

Pushed all the people who need to get to work in the morning. Everyone else I skipped. Soaked head to toe


----------



## aclawn

freezing rain is going to be around until 2am.look like it on radar.
http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/WXTYPE/nerad18.jpg


----------



## aclawn

Did all my comm. Freezing Rain Advisory extended till 2-3am. Originally was till 12am.


----------



## chevyhauler

Getting ready to head out.
Salted the heck out of all the walks last night.
1.5" of a crusty snow now. Should scrape off nicely.
Hopefully I won't have to go back around to sand.
Good news is that I start with my "by the inch" customer.


----------



## LR3

Everything melted. Including the last storms snow.


----------



## aclawn

A nice run,nice and easy.


----------



## leigh

aclawn;2118750 said:


> A nice run,nice and easy.


Same here.2 trucks and 2 sidewalk guys and timed it good for once,11pm -7am.That was the craziest temp swing,went from 32 up to 50 in about 10 minutes. Going to miss the post storm salting,thats my gravy,oh well,can't be greedy! Also,these xls plows make pushing slush tolerable.


----------



## aclawn

leigh;2118758 said:


> Same here.2 trucks and 2 sidewalk guys and timed it good for once,11pm -7am.That was the craziest temp swing,went from 32 up to 50 in about 10 minutes. Going to miss the post storm salting,thats my gravy,oh well,can't be greedy! Also,these xls plows make pushing slush tolerable.


The temp swing happen at 5am it was 37f and by 5.30 it was 47f.
i was about to load some salt thinking the temps was not going to flip.lol


----------



## leigh

LR3;2118727 said:


> Everything melted. Including the last storms snow.


What area of hell are you in? I'm on the coast and we still have 10" or so!


----------



## aclawn

lr3 is this you ,took this pics this morning.







lol


----------



## aclawn

000
nous41 kokx 160208
pnsokx
ctz005>012-njz002-004-006-103>108-nyz067>075-078>081-176>179-161408-

public information statement
spotter reports
national weather service new york ny
908 pm est mon feb 15 2016

the following are unofficial observations taken during the past 3
hours for the storm that has been affecting our region. Appreciation
is extended to highway departments...cooperative observers...skywarn
spotters and media for these reports. This summary is also available
on our home page at weather.gov/nyc

********************storm total snowfall********************

location storm total time/date comments
snowfall of
/inches/ measurement

connecticut

...fairfield county...
Darien 2.5 700 pm 2/15 ct dot
weston 2.5 728 pm 2/15 trained spotter
fairfield 2.0 900 pm 2/15 trained spotter
new canaan 2.0 700 pm 2/15 ct dot
bridgeport airport 1.7 700 pm 2/15 coop
easton 1.5 800 pm 2/15 public
danbury 1.0 700 pm 2/15 ct dot

...middlesex county...
Clinton 1.0 720 pm 2/15 broadcast media
haddam 0.5 700 pm 2/15 ct dot
old saybrook 0.5 700 pm 2/15 ct dot

...new haven county...
New haven 1.5 700 pm 2/15 ct dot
milford 0.8 700 pm 2/15 ct dot....................?????? i don't believe this spotter always short change us!
southbury 0.8 758 pm 2/15 ct dot
beacon falls 0.5 700 pm 2/15 ct dot
waterbury 0.5 700 pm 2/15 ct dot
meriden 0.3 700 pm 2/15 ct dot

...new london county...
Norwich 0.5 700 pm 2/15 ct dot
groton 0.5 700 pm 2/15 ct dot
colchester 0.3 700 pm 2/15 ct dot


----------



## LR3

aclawn;2118789 said:


> lr3 is this you ,took this pics this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Hahah. Luckily I didn't have to go through such extremes. Where was this taken?


----------



## LR3

leigh;2118772 said:


> What area of hell are you in? I'm on the coast and we still have 10" or so!


I exaggerated a little bit most of it is gone. Only a few inches left but there is a layer of thick ice in the yard.


----------



## aclawn

LR3;2118808 said:


> Hahah. Luckily I didn't have to go through such extremes. Where was this taken?


Pic from internet,just a joke.lol
My project for next year.LOL










or this


----------



## aclawn

A little tired here,posting a little humor before light out.LOL


----------



## LR3

aclawn;2118826 said:


> A little tired here,posting a little humor before light out.LOL


Wow, fuel tankers with jet engines. lol


----------



## Rustyk

yuk, thats all I can say about this one.Got home about 9am after getting a call at 3:45am to come in and run the loader.Then get home to get my own place opened up and shoveled out before it pours.What a chinese fire drill this one was.


----------



## Broncslefty7

newington got about an inch of snow, and about an inch and a half of solid concrete like ice. it sucked, real bad. boss plows just trip over themselves in the ice. overall good storm though, made some good money salting.


----------



## aclawn

Ready for the next one!8-10 days out.(Plimko time)!WOW went to bed got up the is snow gone.








and the GFS has it OTS


----------



## chevyhauler

Broncslefty7;2119043 said:


> newington got about an inch of snow, and about an inch and a half of solid concrete like ice. it sucked, real bad. boss plows just trip over themselves in the ice. overall good storm though, made some good money salting.


Yea. It sucked. Plow did ok but ate up a little time with everything being so heavy. 
What really bit was the snowblowing. I didn't have a shoveler with (figured that it was not much snow and would not b a big deal). Evidently.... I was very wrong! Small single stage on my '11 had a really tough time. Toughed it out on 1 account. After pushing my next 2, I switched trucks and loaded my medium 2 stage. Cut through the snow better but running it was like wrestling a mule. Had to fight it like crazy to get it to cut through the concrete/ice. Oh well. Just got up from a nice nap!
Big question now is, will we have to go out and salt/sand in the morning? Temps dip just below 30 just before dawn.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

mild all week


----------



## FordFisherman

Anyone have snow totals for SW CT on 1-18?


----------



## aclawn

FordFisherman;2119209 said:


> Anyone have snow totals for SW CT on 1-18?


1.8"+.25 ice. safe to say 2"


----------



## aclawn

oops wrong dates 1/18/16=2"inch


----------



## FordFisherman

aclawn;2119274 said:


> oops wrong dates 1/18/16=2"inch


Thanks. I cant find official totals for that date?


----------



## aclawn

FordFisherman;2119304 said:


> Thanks. I cant find official totals for that date?


Also depend what part of the state,There was anything from a .50-1.50",I round it up to 2" for my area.I'm my report i did no driveways.
http://www.dotdata.ct.gov/WeatherRoundUp/WRU_Index.HTM


----------



## aclawn

You have to a little research here, use the bridgeport airport report for ur area on here.06611
http://forecast.weather.gov/product.php?site=NWS&issuedby=OKX&product=PNS&format=CI&version=1&glossary=0


----------



## aclawn

Next weeks storm threat is there. All we need is a few things to come together to produce a blizzard.(COLD AIR)


----------



## aclawn

http://bit.ly/1Og3La1


----------



## chevyhauler

this far out, its like throwing the Plinko chips the day before, also gambling on where they might set up the board.


----------



## aclawn

chevyhauler;2119565 said:


> View attachment 150838
> 
> this far out, its like throwing the Plinko chips the day before, also gambling on where they might set up the board.


:laughing::laughing:
That has a copyright.
i'm going to copyright my just incase it catches on t-shirtThumbs Up.LOL:laughing:


----------



## aclawn

Might have to bring back last year,"hammertime":laughing:


----------



## aclawn

States without salt spreader! This is how we all start.:laughing:



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1220415417987906


----------



## FordFisherman

aclawn;2119350 said:


> You have to a little research here, use the bridgeport airport report for ur area on here.06611
> http://forecast.weather.gov/product.php?site=NWS&issuedby=OKX&product=PNS&format=CI&version=1&glossary=0


Thanks aclawn appreciate it


----------



## chevyhauler

aclawn;2119604 said:


> :laughing::laughing:
> That has a copyright.
> i'm going to copyright my just incase it catches on t-shirtThumbs Up.LOL:laughing:


I thought that u might appreciate that!


----------



## chevyhauler

aclawn;2119638 said:


> States without salt spreader! This is how we all start.:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1220415417987906


oh that SUKS!!!
had to throw about a yard a month ago when my sander froze up.
can't imagine throwing enough to sand/salt a damned ROAD
tell HR to start going through applications because those two guys are quitting as soon as they get off the truck


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

chevyhauler;2119794 said:


> I thought that u might appreciate that!


Much appreciate,sunday will be the time to let go of chip!


----------



## aclawn

This threat for tues. look like rerun of monday storm.
Very active next couple of weeks.20,23,28,3/3.


----------



## fireside

If it's going to snow it will be wed. that my day to work at Fd. Every storm this year has been my shift!


----------



## PLOWMAN45

good we need some active weeks


----------



## leigh

PLOWMAN45;2119959 said:


> good we need some active weeks


We're running out of time! Good Feb,be nice to get a couple storms in March.Next week looks like mostly rain for me.To far out to be even 10% accurate.Have to wait and see.Same old same old!


----------



## aclawn

Well that was an ugly night of modeling for folks hoping for snow."plimko time" until sunday.


----------



## aclawn

bit.ly/1PHZY9E


----------



## aclawn

Time for break from the weather.The reality is the models have no appreciable handle on next week's system yet. At least 10 Euro ensemble members cut or run up the Hudson Valley while others take it closer to the 40/70 benchmark. Obviously the GFS isn't doing all that great either with a good degree of variability from inside track to a weaker storm farther off shore this morning. The potential system is only starting to get out of pure fantasy range.Thumbs Up


----------



## aclawn

This is a description of the models available on AccuWeather.com Professional:

Regional Forecast Models (North America)

Accu Model: A 10-day surface forecast database tweaked 24/7 by AccuWeather meteorologists.
COAMPS: The short-range Coupled Ocean/Atmosphere Mesoscale Prediction System model.
DGEX: Downscaled GFS with Eta Extension: A high-res ETA model initialized with GFS data; hours 78-192.
GFDL: The Geophysical Fluid Dynamics Laboratory's tropical weather model.
NAM (WRF-NMM): The primary short-term weather forecast model for the United States, formerly the ETA model.
NAM-215: A high resolution (20 km) version of the North American Model.
NAM Ensembles: Ensembles from the NAM, formerly included in SREF.
NDFD: The National Weather Service's surface forecast database.
NDGD: A high resolution (5 km) grid of GFS-based MOS guidance forecasting surface weather.
NGM: The original "Nested Grid Model" -- a short-range forecast model for the U.S.
RSM Ensembles: Ensembles from the Regional Spectral Model, formerly included in SREF.
RUC2: The very short-range (12 hour) but high-resolution (20 km) Rapid Update Cycle model.
WRF : The Weather Research & Forecasting model, a regional mesoscale numerical weather prediction system.
WRF Ensembles: Ensembles from the WRF, formerly included in SREF.

Global Forecast Models:

CFS: The Climate Forecast System, a 9-Month monthly forecast model.
CMC: The Canadian Meteorological Center's worldwide short-range model.
ECMWF: The European Centre for Medium-Range Weather Forecasts' medium-range worldwide model.
GFS: The Global Forecasting System model is the primary long-range forecasting tool. Formerly known as the AVN or MRF.
GFS Ensembles: Ensembles from the GFS model including Spaghetti Plots, Means and Spreads.
JMA: The Japan Meteorological Agency's worldwide medium-range model.
NAEFS: Ensembles generated with data from the Canadian Meteorological Center's worldwide medium-range model.
NOGAPS: The U.S. Navy's worldwide medium-range forecast model.
UKMET: The United Kingdom Meteorological Centre's worldwide medium-range forecast model.
WaveWatch III: A worldwide ocean model predicting winds and waves.

All the times are EST and approximate.
GFS 
*00z = 10:25 PM-11:45 AM
*12z = 10:25 AM-11:45 PM
GEFS (GFS Ensembles)
*00z = 10:45 PM-11:45 PM
*12z = 10:45 AM-11:45 AM
NAM
*00z = 8:40 PM-09:40 PM
*12z = 8:40 AM-09:40 AM
UKMET 
*00z = 10:30 PM (to 72)-1:30 AM (to 144)
*12z = 10:30 AM (to 72)-1:30 PM (to 144)
Canadian GGEM
*00z = 10:00 PM-11:30 AM
*12z = 10:00 AM-11:30 PM
Canadian GGEM Ensembles 
*00z = 2:45 AM
*12z = 2:45 PM
ECMWF (sooner if you go directly to their sight) 
*00z = 11:50 AM (for paying subscribers)-1:00 AM (for the public) 
*12z = 11:50 PM (for paying subscribers)-1:00 PM (for the public)
NOGAPS 
*00z = 10:30 PM-11:30 AM
*12z = 10:30 AM-11:30 PM
DGEX 
*00z = 3:15 AM-4:15 AM
*12z = 3:15 PM-4:15 PM
JMA 
*00z = 12:00 AM-2:00 AM
*12z = 12:00 PM-2:00 PM
http://www.nco.ncep.noaa.gov/pmb/nwprod/prodstat/


----------



## aclawn

WEATHER MODEL RUN TIMES
All the times are EST and approximate.

GFS (out to 384 hours)
0z: 10:30pm
6z: 4:30am
12z: 10:30am
18z: 4:30pm

NAM (out to 84 hours)
0z: 8:35pm
6z: 2:35am
12z: 8:35am
18z: 2:35pm

CMC (out to 180 hours)
0z: 12:00am
12z : 12:00pm

UKMET (out to 72 hours)
0z: 12:30am
12z: 12:30pm

ECMWF (EURO) (out to 240 hours)
0z: 1:30am
12z: 1:30pm

NOGAPS (out to 180 hours)
*00z = 2:00 AM
*12z = 2:00 PM

DGEX (out to 192 hours)
*00z = 5:15 AM
*12z = 5:15 PM

JMA (out to 144 hours)
*00z = Between 12:00 & 2:00 AM
*12z = Between 12:00 & 2:00 PM
https://swctweather.com/weather-glossary/


----------



## aclawn

Very nice weather model on this site.http://www.weatherbell.com/


----------



## fordtruck661

Well I think the fat lady is starting to sing. Sure we might get a storm in March but its not going to make up for the rest of the winter we have had. I guess it makes up for last year!


----------



## FordFisherman

fordtruck661;2121590 said:


> Well I think the fat lady is starting to sing. Sure we might get a storm in March but its not going to make up for the rest of the winter we have had. I guess it makes up for last year!


Looks like the start of March will be cold from what the "experts" are seeing. Time will tell I guess. Not a total bust in an El Nino year. Could have been worse.


----------



## SnowFakers

Thoughts on tomorrow anyone?


----------



## aclawn

For tomorrow possibility of 1-3" in the afternoon.








For the end of February into the first week or two of March should be pretty interesting. I think and I would be shocked if we go through this period without at least one good snow event. The NAO/AO look to tank with the PNA building as well. We should have plenty of cold air available during this time and may even get some nasty cold at times...the storm track should also be mainly off-shore. Hopefully though the track isn't too suppressed but there are some decent signals for an active period during this time.There a nice shot around the 2nd.After i think winter folds.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## SnowFakers

Hmm weather channel has us at under an inch and only snowing from about 2pm to 8pm, even that has mix. All rain by 9pm it says


----------



## Broncslefty7

start gassing up the summer equipment :/


----------



## SnowFakers

Broncslefty7;2122105 said:


> start gassing up the summer equipment :/


Haha Im getting ready for spring, bought a new dump insert today. Was an absolutely beautiful day out, saw a lot of people out raking their yards


----------



## aclawn




----------



## SnowFakers

Got me excited until I saw march 9th


----------



## aclawn

lol


----------



## aclawn

SnowFakers;2122186 said:


> Got me excited until I saw march 9th


Good Eye! LOL


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

Open my garage and my riders were celebrating groundhog day.lol
One thing have to say is tomorrow snow is going melt pretty with the warm air coming in with second wave.


----------



## aclawn

NWS no advisory on the impact pm rush hours, With snow and ice combo well into WED am rush hours? I get it! 
Maybe another bust!


----------



## Broncslefty7

you are a weather machine


----------



## aclawn

bit.ly/1QAfibP


----------



## aclawn

Broncslefty7;2122372 said:


> you are a weather machine


Yep! If referring to me.Something to do in the man cave.if not the ct page dies.lol


----------



## Broncslefty7

i agree.

anyone in ct doing anything with liquids?


----------



## aclawn

finally!


----------



## SnowFakers

aclawn;2122503 said:


> finally!


Hmm is NWS usually on the ball when it comes to forecasted totals?

Ive looked at 3 different apps on my phone with 3 different results. One says 1-3, one says 1.2 inches, and another says less than an inch.

Its raining now, temps are coming down though


----------



## aclawn

Yes seen that also. i think temp are going to be a little lower then what there predicting with 15 mph winds.Going to have to get up around 5am and do a window weather forecast.lol.Now for the guys above Merritt there going to have greater chance of 1-3 with icy roads in the morning.JMO


----------



## aclawn

This look to start a couple hrs later the 3pm
http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/WXTYPE/loop25ne.html


----------



## SnowFakers

aclawn;2122531 said:


> http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/WXTYPE/loop25ne.html


Nice radar


----------



## Maleko

There ain't squat sticking to anything except the grass

Come on snow. I wanna get a scape in. 

But still have a bad feelin it's gonna be a ice rink later tonight ?


----------



## Broncslefty7

its been snowing for 2 hours in newington, everything is wet, nothing is sticking yet. its coming down pretty good too. (sidewalks and grass are starting to get covered, if it gets cold and starts raining, everything will be ice untill we get the full on rain and 45 degrees tomorrow.


----------



## mjlawncare

2inchs down in the lawn roads and parking lots starting to get covered here snowing hard


----------



## fireside

I'm home a little over a inch here. All the roads are covered


----------



## aclawn

All Rain here from start,on the the coast ffld cnty
https://mping.ou.edu/display/


----------



## SnowFakers

aclawn;2122628 said:


> All Rain here from start,on the the coast ffld cnty
> https://mping.ou.edu/display/


Same here, oh well


----------



## Maleko

What a flop.......


----------



## JCPM

Maleko;2122893 said:


> What a flop.......


I'm not complaining. Bring on Spring!


----------



## Broncslefty7

yes that was a flop. march is tough, not cold enough to snow and not hot enough to start opening pools. should be interesting.


----------



## ProEnterprises

Time for Spring. I think we may have another scare or brush, or maybe two. However, I think we are by and large done. Monday is March 1. The clock is certainly ticking, and it gets increasingly harder from this point on to get those storms to materialize. 

I am ready to move on at this point.


----------



## Broncslefty7

yeah this year was a depressing flop. hopefully next year will be better.


----------



## Maleko

And so many new guys with new equipment too this year. I don't know how they did it...it was a slow year, Some of my seasonals saved my butt this season..


----------



## PLC1985

It was 59 degrees at 2:55 am here. Had some heavy rain and thunderstorms roll thru. I'm a little north of most of you just over the suffield line. Hard to believe for feb 25.


----------



## fireside

62 in west haven this morning. I'm taking off the sanders today. If anything I can put one back on but I think we are done.


----------



## Masssnowfighter

Maleko;2123119 said:


> And so many new guys with new equipment too this year. I don't know how they did it...it was a slow year, Some of my seasonals saved my butt this season..


There is so many plows, plow trucks and sanders on Craigslist right now with many of them being listed as "like new" or " barely used". Hopefully this past winter will thin out the herd a bit. I'm all seasonal so this winter was like picking the winning lottery ticket for me. Plus the warm weather allowed us to keep framing houses all winter long


----------



## SnowFakers

fireside;2123334 said:


> 62 in west haven this morning. I'm taking off the sanders today. If anything I can put one back on but I think we are done.


I keep hearing about an active march? I took out all my ballast yesterday because im picking up a dump insert today, hoping if we get an more snow that it will be enough back there.


----------



## Broncslefty7

lol i went to sell one of my older trucks, because i am buying a new one, its a 2003 f450 dump, gas stainless sander and 9 ft fisher straight blade with 43k miles on it anda 7.3 motor. i thought i could easilly get 15-17k for it, highest offer so far was 10k......


----------



## Broncslefty7

next chance of snow is march 6th... and there is like 5 rain days before then.


----------



## Masssnowfighter

Broncslefty7;2123447 said:


> lol i went to sell one of my older trucks, because i am buying a new one, its a 2003 f450 dump, gas stainless sander and 9 ft fisher straight blade with 43k miles on it anda 7.3 motor. i thought i could easilly get 15-17k for it, highest offer so far was 10k......


It's definitly a buyers market these days


----------



## Broncslefty7

yeah it is.


----------



## aclawn

The MJO enters phase 8 on February 29th, so approximately 7 days later we should expect the downstream response, putting us in the March 6th+ period [which agrees with stratospheric progression]. On winter is over:Can't forecast based upon past disappointments / emotions, as difficult as that might be.March 20 first day of spring.


----------



## aclawn

One more good snow please and thanks.15/16 LOL
My contract ends march 31.YAHOOOOOOO and then it's mud season.


----------



## aclawn

Broncslefty7;2123447 said:


> lol i went to sell one of my older trucks, because i am buying a new one, its a 2003 f450 dump, gas stainless sander and 9 ft fisher straight blade with 43k miles on it anda 7.3 motor. i thought i could easilly get 15-17k for it, highest offer so far was 10k......


pm you bronco


----------



## Broncslefty7

i know this really isnt the for sale thread but i have a bunch of stuff i am looking to offload. ill list it below since you guys are in CT

bobcat 863, backhoe extension, 8 ft boss plow, 2400 hrs
bobcat 751, backhoe extension, 7.5 ft boss plow, 1900 hrs
01 FL70 dump truck with 11 ft. viking plow, 63k miles, Cat deisel. its practically brand new we just havnt used it in like 2 years.
03 f450 pto dump, manual trans, 43k miles, 7.3 deisel stainless sander, fisher straight blade.


----------



## mjlawncare

Anyone else get snow last night? Woke up to a half inch of snow just to make it look like winter again


----------



## Broncslefty7

no snow here, but i woke up to some refreeze down pitch from some snow piles lol.


----------



## fireside

I can't complain too much we had around 26" on the coast! My friend in the hills have only plow once these year


----------



## Broncslefty7

i plowed 3-4 times i think. 2 times we where just moving slush around.


----------



## aclawn

Something Funny!
http://gizmodo.com/todays-hero-made-an-ai-that-annoys-telemarketers-for-as-1756344562


----------



## aclawn

https://www.facebook.com/jollyrogertelephone/


----------



## ProEnterprises

Broncslefty7;2123809 said:


> i know this really isnt the for sale thread but i have a bunch of stuff i am looking to offload. ill list it below since you guys are in CT
> 
> bobcat 863, backhoe extension, 8 ft boss plow, 2400 hrs
> bobcat 751, backhoe extension, 7.5 ft boss plow, 1900 hrs
> 01 FL70 dump truck with 11 ft. viking plow, 63k miles, Cat deisel. its practically brand new we just havnt used it in like 2 years.
> 03 f450 pto dump, manual trans, 43k miles, 7.3 deisel stainless sander, fisher straight blade.


I pM you about the FL.


----------



## Masssnowfighter

I have a nice John Deere 644e loader I am trying to sell if anyone is interested


----------



## cutshortlandscaping

Masssnowfighter;2124212 said:


> I have a nice John Deere 644e loader I am trying to sell if anyone is interested


How much??


----------



## ProEnterprises

Masssnowfighter;2124212 said:


> I have a nice John Deere 644e loader I am trying to sell if anyone is interested


Post on page.


----------



## aclawn

Masssnowfighter;2124212 said:


> I have a nice John Deere 644e loader I am trying to sell if anyone is interested


 what the year


----------



## Masssnowfighter

I will post a link later. It's on Craigslist western mass under deere 644e


----------



## leigh

This might be the old piece of junk https://westernmass.craigslist.org/hvo/5417063700.html


----------



## leigh

Joking!


----------



## Maleko

So we all taking the sanders out yet. ....?

Slowly moving over to my favorite bass fishing site.....lol.


----------



## leigh

Maleko;2124356 said:


> So we all taking the sanders out yet. ....?
> 
> Slowly moving over to my favorite bass fishing site.....lol.


I've got 10 tons of salt left,I'm determined to spread it all.I left mine on and even pulled my trailer and excavator to a job on thur,had to be carefull not to turn too tight,it will hit my utg salter.I'm not giving up hope till the 15 th.I might be delusional but that's okay! Last year I went through 80 tons,this year 20!:crying:


----------



## Masssnowfighter

leigh;2124354 said:


> This might be the old piece of junk https://westernmass.craigslist.org/hvo/5417063700.html


Ouch!! And that's the newest one I own, My other 3 loaders are straight up antiques compared to that


----------



## aclawn

You can say bye bye to this eventful winter after this week. :waving:ussmileyflag:salute:


----------



## Masssnowfighter

aclawn;2124587 said:


> You can say bye bye to this eventful winter after this week. :waving:ussmileyflag:salute:


So its officially over in your eyes? What is the official grand total for Hartford? I think I may of one that bet with you at least. We got total of 12 inches where I am 30 miles north of Hartford. Good job on all the forecasting this winter, you where the most accurate for sureThumbs Up


----------



## ProEnterprises

I think we are done, guys. Even the threat for Friday looks OTS now. Ill leave the sanders in for another week.

Im ready for spring at this point. Its beautiful out today.


----------



## fireside

I started yesterday putting stuff away. I will leave the plows in the shop another week but after that it's time to move on. Tractor pulling seasons starts in 6 weeks and I have 14 tractors to get ready. One needs a clutch and another is getting painted.


----------



## aclawn

> Three possible chances of snow,coming between the week of 2/6 & 2/13.''Plimko Time'' next week.
> 6th & 8th & the 10th could be big.Thumbs Up





Masssnowfighter;2108023 said:


> Should start gambling on long range weather forecasts predictions. I bet you $100 that all three are misses or rain. And I will bet another $100 that lets say the city of Hartford doesn't get more then 15 inches of snow for the whole season. My area in western mass officially has had 1" of snowfall this season. This will be a Win win bet for me


I dont know but it was a good bet.LOL
http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/hartford-ct/06106/february-weather/327356?monyr=2/1/2016&view=table


----------



## aclawn

Next week looks like our last chance,Then pull out the mud tires.Lawnsite time.Thumbs Up


----------



## aclawn

ProEnterprises;2124597 said:


> I think we are done, guys. Even the threat for Friday looks OTS now. Ill leave the sanders in for another week.
> 
> Im ready for spring at this point. Its beautiful out today.


x2 pulling sander off on weekend.Thumbs Up


----------



## aclawn




----------



## SnowFakers

Saturday???


----------



## Broncslefty7

i doubt it, its going to be too warm for anything to really stick. i cant see us having any accumulative snow for the rest of the season.


----------



## SnowFakers

Broncslefty7;2125538 said:


> i doubt it, its going to be too warm for anything to really stick. i cant see us having any accumulative snow for the rest of the season.


Saw maybe something sunday morning for about 2 hours but dont have me hopes up. Next week will be touching 60's a few times. Put my snow tires back on the truck this morning just in case and because it wont be getting driven around anymore until we start with the spring stuff.


----------



## aclawn

Even with 6" of snow fall, will it stick!. Unless its overnightThumbs Up
Pull out the t-shirts and shorts next week.LOL


----------



## aclawn

bit.ly/21CK60G
At most we will see is 1- 2", which will never stick.last year this time we were getting ready for a 8" storm 3/5.
Time to get ready for mud work.


----------



## SnowFakers

aclawn;2125872 said:


> Even with 6" of snow fall, will it stick!. Unless its overnightThumbs Up
> Pull out the t-shirts and shorts next week.LOL


Yep, Friday they are saying maybe an inch but none of that will stick even though it will be down in the 20's tonight and 30's tomorrow night, not enough cold to get ground cold enough.


----------



## SnowFakers

I saw sunday morning will snow for about 3-4 hours and then monday in the 60's


----------



## aclawn

IMO, look like the threat are over after sunday.I don't see anything in the foreseeable future, just a little blocking towards end of the month, but it's going to be to warm for any snow..
Thank you all and it was great interchanging of weather in our little plow warrior and weather weenies page over the winter. lol 
Have a safe and great summer, see ya'll in nov.2016:waving::salute:ussmileyflag


----------



## Rustyk

Thanks so much for all you've done.


----------



## cutshortlandscaping

Guys here are saying they will start mowing 2 weeks from now


----------



## linckeil

as forward as i am looking to spring, i just have a tough time calling winter quits in the first week of march. even though all signs are pointing to an early spring, i've been surprised too many times before.....


----------



## leigh

I'm salting fri am,I'm determined to use this salt up even if I don't get payed!I'll roll the dice.


----------



## FordFisherman

Agree we have to wait for the all clear till the end of March.


----------



## SnowFakers

Friday looks like a miss for CT


----------



## SnowFakers

FordFisherman;2126370 said:


> Agree we have to wait for the all clear till the end of March.


Month long outlook looks warm, we will be touching the 70's numerous times between now and the 30th


----------



## leigh

leigh;2126242 said:


> I'm salting fri am,I'm determined to use this salt up even if I don't get payed!I'll roll the dice.


Oh well,change of plans,darn!


----------



## ProEnterprises

I pulled my skid steer from the salt bin a couple of nights ago to re grade a gravel drive. Ugh, should I bring it back tonight? Im sure that if I do, nothing will happen.


----------



## aclawn

leigh;2126425 said:


> Oh well,change of plans,darn!


It's going to be a close one,Bud. Hit it early.One little push north with the storm track and we have the salt run.Thumbs Up


----------



## Broncslefty7

made a bunch of brine this morning, went out and put it down. we will see what happens.


----------



## fireside

I broke down and put one sander back on just in case they are wrong! What's the chance they could be wrong based on their track record this year! Maybe I should put the plow on now that I'm really thinking about how storms went this year.


----------



## SnowFakers

Looks like spring out there but its pretty chilly out there. Looks to still be trending south


----------



## aclawn

pretty close.


----------



## aclawn

bit.ly/21HxgP1


----------



## ScubaSteve728

weather channel still says we can get 6-12 inches of snow this winter
https://weather.com/storms/winter/news/march-april-snowiest-month?cm_ven=FB_WX_JK_30316_13


----------



## aclawn

I hope mother nature screwup and this thing cut up the coast and give everyone a trump style surprise attack, with 2ft+ blizzard..:laughing:


----------



## aclawn




----------



## chevyhauler

woke up to a coating this morning. temps not above freezing till about 10. 
glad that I didn't take the sander off. this will be a nice reminder to the seasonal accounts that I 
am still around...and that final payments are due soon


----------



## leigh

Roads wet here on coast,a dusting on my walks and drive,not enough to to salt,ground a little to warm here.Plus I've got a headache and upset stomach,no seasonals,I'm camping out on couch!


----------



## SnowFakers

I lost count of all the people I saw DUMPING salt onto lots yesterday, everyone is trying to get one last chunk of change in their pockets


----------



## linckeil

SnowFakers;2126938 said:


> I lost count of all the people I saw DUMPING salt onto lots yesterday, everyone is trying to get one last chunk of change in their pockets


yeah - and possibly loosing customers for next season who are pissed off by a last ditch effort to squeeze money out of them.....


----------



## Broncslefty7

^^^i second that, i called everyone last night to see what they wanted and surprisingly they all said "salt away". 


finally got to get rid of the 850 gallon batch of test brine we made, it worked well. we will most likley start to incorporate it a little bit more next year.


----------



## aclawn

I'm ready for spring and some stripers.lol


----------



## SnowFakers

linckeil;2126977 said:


> yeah - and possibly loosing customers for next season who are pissed off by a last ditch effort to squeeze money out of them.....


Yep, multiple lots I saw were a sea of white, dust coming up from cars as they drove over it....

This is 1pm or so, not 11pm at night...

Definitely not how I would do business.


----------



## quigleysiding

Thanks aclawn you were my go to guy for the weather . Have a great spring and summer everyone . See you next season .


----------



## Maleko

So that's it?
We're all done?
No more?
Seasons over?


Woohoo. Fishing season here I come.


----------



## fireside

I think I hear a chubby girl singing. I'm putting the plows away today. The loader and skidsteer will stay on site just a another week. The only good is my new truck needs a plow going to start looking on Craigslist. I'm looking for a western V plow.


----------



## SnowFakers

Not sure if I will put the stuff away yet. Probably give it some more time, got a few more weeks before work kicks off anyways


----------



## chevyhauler

So while everyone is still hanging around...checking the forum...getting fishing poles ready...I wanna propose something for next fall. Maybe a little get together for the local guys. Pick a central location and tip a few back. We had done this with another forum but it was a New England Get Together. Our CT group seems to be a tighter group. Maybe something towards the end of Fall clean-ups but not quite snow season (at least a traditional start of snow season).
Thoughts?


----------



## LR3

chevyhauler;2127845 said:


> So while everyone is still hanging around...checking the forum...getting fishing poles ready...I wanna propose something for next fall. Maybe a little get together for the local guys. Pick a central location and tip a few back. We had done this with another forum but it was a New England Get Together. Our CT group seems to be a tighter group. Maybe something towards the end of Fall clean-ups but not quite snow season (at least a traditional start of snow season).
> Thoughts?


I would be interested in meeting up.


----------



## cutshortlandscaping

chevyhauler;2127845 said:


> So while everyone is still hanging around...checking the forum...getting fishing poles ready...I wanna propose something for next fall. Maybe a little get together for the local guys. Pick a central location and tip a few back. We had done this with another forum but it was a New England Get Together. Our CT group seems to be a tighter group. Maybe something towards the end of Fall clean-ups but not quite snow season (at least a traditional start of snow season).
> Thoughts?


I'd be interested as well


----------



## cutshortlandscaping

SnowFakers;2127762 said:


> Not sure if I will put the stuff away yet. Probably give it some more time, got a few more weeks before work kicks off anyways


I agree I'm leaving the sander in the truck and plows are ready to go If something happens for maybe another two weeks but with that said we are pulling out the mowers and getting everything ready I'm going throw some flyers out try to get some last minute mowing accounts I'm going to start cleanups in 3-4 weeks I think


----------



## LR3

cutshortlandscaping;2127860 said:


> I agree I'm leaving the sander in the truck and plows are ready to go If something happens for maybe another two weeks but with that said we are pulling out the mowers and getting everything ready I'm going throw some flyers out try to get some last minute mowing accounts I'm going to start cleanups in 3-4 weeks I think


There's no rush for me. It can wait another two weeks.


----------



## Broncslefty7

its warm enough to start building pools, not that we ever really stopped this year. i am taking the equipment off on wednesday. it will seem like a smart idea if we are doing it and its 75 degrees out lol.


----------



## leigh

I've thrown in the towel! Spent 2 days so far cleaning/ servicing equipment,moved salt outside for summer,I'm in good shape for next season.Have a good summer! Now its time to slack off and hit the water!Thumbs Up


----------



## sectlandscaping

Looks nice. Must be awesome having a shop. Check out my post in the elements of business section.


----------



## cutshortlandscaping

Ya I did the same I'm pulling the sander off this afternoon


----------



## Broncslefty7

all snow equipment is stored and machines back to the shop. very light winter. hopefully next year is better. Good luck this summer gentlemen.


----------



## sectlandscaping

I would've put em away but dealing with nonsense. I got it this weekend.


----------



## chevyhauler

Sander coming off this week.
Two hours to take off and another 2 hours to put back on. Always wanna be damned sure that nothing else is coming.
Thanks for everything fellas!!!!!
Talk to you all in Fall.


----------



## FordFisherman

Not so fast my friends...keep an eye on the March 22nd timeframe...


----------



## aclawn

yep!Keep equipment at the ready, especially northern guys!
bit.ly/1nLj8l3


----------



## Nwct

aclawn;2129913 said:


> yep!Keep equipment at the ready, especially northern guys!
> bit.ly/1nLj8l3


Not over till it's over , Fingers crossed I would love something to hit (no seasonals)
As I'm sure some others are as well.. and some not so much Thank you for sharing! AC


----------



## Masssnowfighter

Everyone keep putting your sanders and plows away for the winter!!! Maybe that might increase the odds of us getting some snow next week when the cold air makes its return.
As a kid my grandfather would always tell me "never trust March" . And that april fools storm back in the 90's is still fresh in my head. I spent almost 3 full days between putting everything away then pulling everything back out for that storm.

Where's aclawn? Could use some in depth weather coverage for next week.


----------



## aclawn

Only time will tell."plimko time"will stay in touch as i see thing.
#1. A coastal hugger bringing interior sections snow/mix with coastal rain.
#2. Benchmark track giving most areas snow and a bit of mixing at the coast.
#3. Storm may go OTS stay offshore and misses the area.
The signals continue...The new run of the Euro EPS Control now with a major Winter storm here on Sunday








Let's assume that run is right...this would be a good general idea of snowfall ....
*Not a Forecast*


----------



## aclawn

The american model have total miss.One thing that's a sure bet,it's going to be cold 20fto30f.
Going to miss clean up and pruning work, it felt good for a week to do some real work.
Here the gfs model show total miss let see which models wins.


----------



## aclawn

GFS Has NO snow along the I95 corridor Connecticut, and Mass., Rhode Island.
While there could be some light wet snow showers and flurries far inland at higher elevations in New England and even the heaviest snow there should amount to an inch or two. The only exception for now remains over northern Maine, where it will be cold enough for upwards of 3-6" of heavy, wet snow.
Cool conditions should persist over the balance of the month prior to a dramatic warm up in April.
This map from the American GFS forecast model shows potential snowfall through to Sunday; even it is likely overdoing snow amounts in the northeast.
GFS TOTALS :Not a forecast:


----------



## aclawn

Bernie video on the GFShttp://bit.ly/1nLV5Cv


----------



## aclawn

Funny ****!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/709759752331350016


----------



## Broncslefty7

hey now! sunday into monday? salt run?


----------



## aclawn

Could be have to wait and see the storm hasn't form yet.any thing out is all possible threats.
http://bit.ly/1nLV5Cv


----------



## Evil Diesel

22nd is my birthday. Let it snow!!!!


----------



## aclawn

Looking pretty good now with mean just SE of 40/70 mark.Moved west.Could we be in for one more storm.
Thursday is when it's all going to start to make sense on guidance and in forecasts. Until then all guesswork.


----------



## Evil Diesel

Could be a big one or could go out to sea


----------



## aclawn

See the trend.Yes it can be a big one.


----------



## aclawn

http://bit.ly/1nO10XA


----------



## ScubaSteve728

really hoping for a miss... we already pulled all our stakes and pushers as well as machines. We also gave all our rentals back. Hopefully ground temps and dumping salt on lots will help :angry:


----------



## Nwct

Thx! Again AC . 
A Big Ole... Let It Snow Vote Here


----------



## SnowFakers

Doing my no snow dance! Sorry guys!


----------



## cutshortlandscaping

One last burst can't hurt I'm with snow fakes here


----------



## Broncslefty7

id be ok with a small storm, anything bigger that 3-4 inches im going to have to re deploy equipment.


----------



## aclawn

What the model are showing today,looks like NECT,RI,CC and Boston could get a nice storm.If it keeps this track. The further west the lower the amounts.WOW overnight temps in the 20y.JMO


----------



## aclawn

Did we get 6" on the 20th last year.Mother nature repeat to the day.If it doesn't go OTS.still little far out.
http://bit.ly/22kuNdu


----------



## Masssnowfighter

I am all seasonal accounts and have nothing to gain financially if it snows, but for some reason I hope we get dumped on really hard from this storm. All my equipment is still on site and ready to go. I feel like a kid that just wants to play with his toys one more time before I have to put them away for the summer


----------



## cutshortlandscaping

Masssnowfighter;2130334 said:


> I am all seasonal accounts and have nothing to gain financially if it snows, but for some reason I hope we get dumped on really hard from this storm. All my equipment is still on site and ready to go. I feel like a kid that just wants to play with his toys one more time before I have to put them away for the summer


Ya I'm kind of moving toward that too it would be nice to rub it in some peoples faces for starting cleanups so early


----------



## fireside

All my equipment is still on site. Plows sanders are out of the shop but give me 1/2 hour I will be ready to go. To be honest I have been watching guys out CUTTING grass for the past couple of weeks. You would think it was may with all the landscaping stuff I seen running around. 

I'm half seasonal and half per push so bring it on!!!


----------



## aclawn

Now can see some pruning and some branches picking up,edging.Now grass cutting or full cleanup it make no sense this early,almost :laughing:.
bit.ly/22kXyH9


----------



## SnowFakers

I just spent the last few days repairing all the damage from the warm winter I'm hoping it won't all be for not


----------



## linckeil

sometimes mother nature needs to reel you guys back in.... 

no matter what temps or forecasts are for the winter, I never remove my snow tires or pack the plows away until after April 1st. 

whether or not this snow threat ends up coming to fruition, maybe it's mother nature's way of giving us a lesson to never give up on winter until the season actually ends - a lesson that's been given many times in the past, but always seem to be forgotten once some signs of an early spring are seen.


----------



## SnowFakers

Hard to not take off the snow tires when its 70 degrees out and people are calling for work. My plow is away but it would take all of 6 minutes to get to and hook up. If this threat actually does come around I will remount my winter wheels and plow and be ready. Hoping nothing happens though


----------



## Masssnowfighter

linckeil;2130372 said:


> sometimes mother nature needs to reel you guys back in....
> 
> no matter what temps or forecasts are for the winter, I never remove my snow tires or pack the plows away until after April 1st.
> 
> whether or not this snow threat ends up coming to fruition, maybe it's mother nature's way of giving us a lesson to never give up on winter until the season actually ends - a lesson that's been given many times in the past, but always seem to be forgotten once some signs of an early spring are seen.


Exactly. Never trust March


----------



## SnowFakers

Weather channel says 8-12 inches.......


----------



## fireside

Thats just not good weather at this point. Maybe Friday or Saturday.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## SnowFakers

fireside;2130407 said:


> Thats just not good weather at this point. Maybe Friday or Saturday.


I hope so, my nerves are creeping up on me


----------



## fireside

SnowFakers;2130413 said:


> I hope so, my nerves are creeping up on me


I don't get nervous anymore. I been doing this way to long you can't control the weather. I will say that much snow would be interesting lots of guy sent all there rentals back and moved there loaders already. Saturday will look like s Chinese fire drill.


----------



## FordFisherman

Looking more and more like a real threat. Stay tuned...


----------



## cutshortlandscaping

fireside;2130435 said:


> I don't get nervous anymore. I been doing this way to long you can't control the weather. I will say that much snow would be interesting lots of guy sent all there rentals back and moved there loaders already. Saturday will look like s Chinese fire drill.


I hope we get dumped on its good for business next year because you can pull the they where not prepared act


----------



## cutshortlandscaping

FordFisherman;2130518 said:


> Looking more and more like a real threat. Stay tuned...


Good the only thing I did was take 1 sander off but it's going to be fun watching everyone scramble to get stuff done


----------



## aclawn

One thing I notice is the Snow total that the weather model site are reporting are base on Snow ratio of 10:1 this is not Jan..Snow ratio will be more like 6:1 or 7:1.So what totals you see reported i would cut in half.


----------



## SnowFakers

aclawn;2130543 said:


> One thing I notice is the Snow total that the weather model site are reporting are base on Snow ratio of 10:1 this is not Jan..Snow ratio will be more like 6:1 or 7:1.So what totals you see reported i would cut in half.


I was thinking same thing but wondering since it could be in the 20s if the 10:1 would stand


----------



## aclawn

I think ground temps.will cut in to the totals.
http://bit.ly/1nQTISQ


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## ProEnterprises

Didnt we all learn in February that the ground temps really dont matter? I do think the ratios will be much less though. 

If the storm speeds up and falls a bit earlier, totals will be way cut.


----------



## SnowFakers

Come on gfs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nwct

Oh how a Blockbuster for CT would be so NICE!!!
But I won't be greedy I'll be happy with anything white that sticks and needs a push... and dump some of this overstock of Magic Salt


----------



## mjlawncare

If the bulk of the precip comes sunday night i think it will stick especially if it snows hard going to be 25degrees sunday night ground temperatures were marginal all winter i think inland and towns with some elevation have a good chance of accumulating snow just my input


----------



## linckeil

so there is talk about warm ground temps, ratio being too low (lets throw sun angle in there while we are at it) - totals will be cut as a result.... 

my question is totals will be cut from what? I haven't really heard any talk of totals yet. what do we think will actually end up on the pavement given all these factors? still too early to tell?


----------



## SnowFakers

The weather channel has me at 8-12 between Sunday and Monday... That sounds like worst case scenario and would be on grass. Ground temps are high and it's gunna take more than 2 days of cold to bring them down substantially enough for it to stick from the start of it. So cutting those in half numbers in half would probably pretty accurate for a worst case scenario


----------



## mjlawncare

Weather channel has 8-12inchs for most the state accuweather at 4-8 only totals ive seen as of yet


----------



## aclawn

If the storm stays and take the track of a hit for us.In CT were talking something like 4-8,now as we go east towards Boston your talking something in the range 8-12 or more.Acording to the SERF Model Below.Like Bernie said this storm has aa possibility of going OTS>


----------



## aclawn

For All the non-seasonal they can use the extra $$$ ,So for them bring it.lol Thumbs Up


----------



## BPK63

I guess for you guys who do this for money it's been a tough winter. Good luck with this one maybe it will give you a boost into the lawn season.


----------



## Nwct

Yes AC , I am one (no seasonals) ,and in addition I had a longtime customer laugh out loud  when on an 80* day I said not to count it over . It'll be great to say seeeee


----------



## AccuCon

ECMWF










Light blue line is 35F dark blue line is 32F










Look at the temps nose dive










The storm has a lot of similarities to the NESIS CAT 2 storm of March 15-18 2007 when the northwest hills got 10-20" and way up at the top of Vermont they got 20-30....


----------



## AccuCon

linckeil;2130589 said:


> so there is talk about warm ground temps, ratio being too low (lets throw sun angle in there while we are at it) - totals will be cut as a result....
> 
> my question is totals will be cut from what? I haven't really heard any talk of totals yet. what do we think will actually end up on the pavement given all these factors? still too early to tell?


Sun Angle....

Someone never heard of convective snow


----------



## fireside

Ok I guess I will go see Friday if all the equipment starts


----------



## AccuCon

Hartford's Deterministic










Bradely's










Waterbury's


----------



## SnowFakers

Get em ready boys, looks like most of us will see atleast 6 inches. How much will actually stay on pavement I'm not sure of. Ground temps are above 50 currently I believe


----------



## aclawn

Moved a little west,look like a nice plowable event.(NWCT "HAMMERTIME").And don't put sander away look like another threat early april.still way out.
Nice Graphic,ACCORN I think the snow totals are on the high side,half yes.

P,S.do i here blizzard.http://bit.ly/1UDZ2pT


----------



## aclawn

It's nice to be tracking a good storm finally instead of the plimko storm all winter.No way out of this one.


----------



## Nwct

Bam !!!
So Very Nice! ⛄


----------



## aclawn

There a big Bumble bee tuna recall.possible life-threatening bacteria in there products.
http://q13fox.com/2016/03/17/bumble...f-possible-life-threatening-bacteria-in-cans/


----------



## aclawn




----------



## darryl g

Figures. I'm fully demobilized as far as plowing and on spring cleanups now. Markers are pulled, plow damage is fixed and the last thing I need is more limbs/sticks/twigs on my lawns. This looks plowable from everything I've seen.


----------



## leigh

I don't care how much we get.All I know is I'll have five trucks and a full sidewalk crew working at 3 am mon am,and I'm blowing out the 10 tons of salt I have left,and I'm going to make 2 months of income on this storm! So there! wesportwesport:salute:


----------



## PLOWMAN45

I see double digits on the coast as well


----------



## aclawn

Hey think of it this way..The snow will be like houdini,now you see it-now you don"t..Thumbs Up 
Snow will be all gone by Sat... Thurs - Sun the temps r in 60f,No fear Swimsuit skiing.lol.


----------



## aclawn

leigh;2130758 said:


> I'm blowing out the 10 tons of salt I have left,and I'm going to make 2 months of income on this storm! So there!


Save some for tuesday morning...


----------



## linckeil

totals down this morning everywhere I've seen... something happen overnight with the models?


----------



## aclawn

For the ones praying for no snow.GFS moved east and EURO did also.


----------



## SnowFakers

AC it also looks like arctic air isn't digging as hard as first predicted?


----------



## Broncslefty7

i agree, i think we are going to get some wet heavy stuff.


----------



## rjfetz1

leigh;2130758 said:


> I don't care how much we get.All I know is I'll have five trucks and a full sidewalk crew working at 3 am mon am,and I'm blowing out the 10 tons of salt I have left,and I'm going to make 2 months of income on this storm! So there! wesportwesport:salute:


This pretty much sends it OTS.


----------



## aclawn

Snow,yep i saw that came all the way up to NYC,could it be a mixing for us in the SECT and coastal area.I hope that the EURO doesn't follow the GFS.Let it snow.Thumbs Up.xysport
Bernie bit.ly/1nU1nA3


----------



## rjfetz1

Early in the season pretty much all the snow we got was because storms trended further west in the 24-72hr time frame. This is starting to do the opposite. Time will tell. I'm for no snow, time to move on. Wake up Monday morning and do what needs to be done, plow or cleanups, one or the other.


----------



## Broncslefty7

it looks like the storm is weakening, most channels are saying snow+rain 1-3


----------



## sectlandscaping

Broncslefty7;2130827 said:


> it looks like the storm is weakening, most channels are saying snow+rain 1-3


I went from 1-3 to 3-7... Not sure if its gonna change but that looks very plowable warm up or not.


----------



## linckeil

at first I wanted nothing, then as it became more of a sure thing I convinced myself another push would be good thing, and now that I want it, it looks like it's weakening.... 

with temps back in high 60s at week's end I'm gonna need at least 4 or 5 inches to accumulate on the pavement to even consider doing residentials. with talk yesterday of an easy 6" I thought it was a sure thing. now this morning it looks like it may be a non-event.

lets see what the afternoon model runs do.... still hoping for 6" plus.


----------



## TJS

linckeil;2130831 said:


> at first I wanted nothing, then as it became more of a sure thing I convinced myself another push would be good thing, and now that I want it, it looks like it's weakening....
> 
> with temps back in high 60s at week's end I'm gonna need at least 4 or 5 inches to accumulate on the pavement to even consider doing residentials. with talk yesterday of an easy 6" I thought it was a sure thing. now this morning it looks like it may be a non-event.
> 
> lets see what the afternoon model runs do.... still hoping for 6" plus.


I am hoping for nothing. I have too much welding and other jobs to do. I am not hooking up.
T.J.


----------



## aclawn

After seeing this last run.
We just can't buy a decent storm this year.
I see a lot of mixing on the coast,less then 3" for any part of CT.
GFS- NAM 12-km also went to a (Convective feedback), something to watch.
For the ones that don't understand what Convective feedback means.


----------



## SnowFakers

Ouch like I said I'm hoping for nothing. I know we had a crappy winter but atleast we have been able to do something with this nice weather. A good snowfall would be a set back even if it melts be end of week. People see the nice weather and want to get stuff done, more snow would send them back into hibernation. The people out with mowers though I think are crazy!!!


----------



## NLMCT

Anyone in ct with a extra truck or willing to do my route please let me know my truck broke and can't fix it at the moment 203-780-1891


----------



## fireside

A buddy works for a very large construction company. They pulled all equipment last week. Today they started at 5am moving it all back. I past 4 of there truck and a TRAILER full of pushers going back to there winter stops!!


----------



## Maleko

Well I rolled the dice and filled the sander with salt today. 
My local yard had very little left and was pretty much filled with mulch. 
I'm outa town all day Saturday so I wanted to get some bedorenitvwas gone. 
So it's definitely not gonna snow now.


----------



## aclawn

http://bit.ly/1UnJFCU


----------



## SnowFakers

I think 3-6 is optimistic on Bernies part


----------



## FordFisherman

fireside;2130862 said:


> A buddy works for a very large construction company. They pulled all equipment last week. Today they started at 5am moving it all back. I past 4 of there truck and a TRAILER full of pushers going back to there winter stops!!


It never pays to pull out prematurely! LoL


----------



## PLOWMAN45

it better snow i put my plow back on i wait till gill simmions tells me


----------



## aclawn

Seasonal Contract are from Dec 1st to April 1st.Why pull out early.If you wait and pullout on april 1st,if it snow after you can bill for returning equipment and the extra plowing.
It's going to snow,the million dollar ? is what track the storm takes which will determined how much we get.


----------



## SnowFakers

What happened? Weather channel says no snow on sunday


----------



## FordFisherman

SnowFakers;2131010 said:


> What happened? Weather channel says no snow on sunday


Miss wide right
Poof


----------



## SnowFakers

FordFisherman;2131011 said:


> Miss wide right
> Poof


Wow just like that. Kind of sums up the entirety of all the storms this year. Misses after hyping it for 3/4/5 days straight. Oh well I'll still put the plow on tonight and be ready but I'm glad there's a good chance I'll be taking it off Monday morning and doing other things


----------



## aclawn

WOW.What a shift to the east.Cape cod looks to be sweet spot.How the Italian say it fotgetaboutit.The no snow prayer answer.
IT WAS A NICE THREAT,KEEP US ON OUR TOE TO NEVER SAY IT OVER UNTIL IT'S OVER.


----------



## aclawn

And the winner is (American GFS).ussmileyflag


----------



## aclawn

Another winter storm abortions. LOL


----------



## leigh

leigh;2130758 said:


> I don't care how much we get.All I know is I'll have five trucks and a full sidewalk crew working at 3 am mon am,and I'm blowing out the 10 tons of salt I have left,and I'm going to make 2 months of income on this storm! So there! wesportwesport:salute:





rjfetz1;2130808 said:


> This pretty much sends it OTS.


You're welcome! Or, I'm sorry! :waving:


----------



## rjfetz1

leigh;2131038 said:


> You're welcome! Or, I'm sorry! :waving:


I'm into spring cleanups now so i"m happy no set backs. We need the jump on cleanups, I think mowing will start very early this year. :waving:


----------



## aclawn

Looking at latest model runs.This storm set up has the markings of a last minute surprise Monday morning for us. I convinced


----------



## SnowFakers

My truck will be ready come tonight, if we get nothing everything will be put away and Monday morning and I only lost half a day. I would definitely at least be prepared rather than do nothing


----------



## Nwct

Big disappointment for this kid I wanted a big hit 18"" 
would've been Nice after this... season ,
Yet a Push and Treat is still Good! . 
No periscope app ,
what's B. Rayno's latest vid take ?


----------



## Nwct

http://coolwx.com/ptype/


----------



## aclawn

It's yo-yo weather forecast times.LOL
https://www.periscope.tv/w/abw2UTE2ODc0NjJ8MWxEeExFTHFMclFLbYu8D0Hud0a2Ak_t9Xpe_0wkLfxW6cI7cS2rY1kDj6f4


----------



## Nwct

LOL been that way all week ,
the best was 0"- 60"


----------



## aclawn

LOL,I'm ready for anything at this point,just hope it not a foot of snow.Thumbs Upussmileyflag


----------



## aclawn

Flush my bracket down toilet.want to burn it.lol


----------



## aclawn

If Euro & NAM 12km & GFS shows a shift west, Tweeter, FB an weather channel....watch the hype in tonite broadcast.lol


----------



## Evil Diesel

aclawn;2131217 said:


> If Euro & NAM 12km & GFS shows a shift west, Tweeter, FB an weather channel....watch the hype in tonite broadcast.lol


Isn't a shift west all about this season f


----------



## aclawn

Here we go with the westerly shift of the great. GFS. LOL


----------



## SnowFakers

If you click on the "northeast Today" option on the drop down menu I think that will give a good idea where snow could stick

http://www.greencastonline.com/tools/SoilTempMaps.aspx


----------



## FordFisherman

This modeling flip flop is nutz


----------



## PLOWMAN45

i just heard a diffrent snow track


----------



## leigh

I'm back up to 1" -3". They got a winter storm warning for New London County.I guess it all depends on the wobble,shimmy and wammy.:redbouncepurplebou:yow!::bluebounc


----------



## aclawn

I'm going do Window Forecasting.LOL
Will 00z come even farther west?


----------



## fireside

Well I guess its time to put the plows on! I have a feeling some guys are going to be shocked Monday morning!!!!!


----------



## aclawn

For the QPF , the 0.25" Coastline was further NW out into the CT Valley...and the 0.75" slightly NE...with 0.50" near I-95 SE coastline.Something to keep an eye on that mid level forcing, sneaky heavy bands that set up shop over Ct. I could see someone in SECT getting 8 or 9" if a good band sets up.Boy Boston and RI ,CC is the sweet spot. Full day of sun to torch the ground today.
Any one pre-salt, this is going be that heavy compact snow.I'm thinking with ground so warm not much ice accumulation.Any thoughts.


----------



## SnowFakers

I think new haven doesnt see more then 4 inches of snow, and that the first 2 inches at least will burn off before it even starts to stick. What do you think AC? Ground is warm but I bet ice will form on top, but by 12 tomorrow afternoon if you scraped up what fell it will be blacktop and melting. Could get up to 45 or higher tomorrow


----------



## aclawn

http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/WXTYPE/loop25ne.html


----------



## aclawn

Was at HD yesterday can you believe it people where buying shovels.


----------



## aclawn

SnowFakers;2131327 said:


> I think new haven doesnt see more then 4 inches of snow, and that the first 2 inches at least will burn off before it even starts to stick. What do you think AC? Ground is warm but I bet ice will form on top, but by 12 tomorrow afternoon if you scraped up what fell it will be blacktop and melting. Could get up to 45 or higher tomorrow


Yep same thought with temps climbing.Just thinking for 6am around the 30s could ice up before business open.And if it start later then 9pm tonite,the ground might have a chance cool down a bit.What think salt.I don't want to look like thief with the super melt down tomorrow.I thinking a wait and see.Also it's and overnight,not much compacting with cars driving over it.Should be able to scrape pretty easy.


----------



## SnowFakers

aclawn;2131334 said:


> Yep same thought with temps climbing.Just thinking for 6am around the 30s could ice up before business open.And if it start later then 9pm tonite,the ground might have a chance cool down a bit.What think salt.I don't want to look like thief with the super melt down tomorrow.I thinking a wait and see.Also it's and overnight,not much compacting with cars driving over it.Should be able to scrape pretty easy.


I would say no to pre treat, if you scrape anything before 5-6am tomorrow morning I would be tossing salt to C.Y.A. By noon I think we start seeing the meltdown as it hits 40 and then sun comes out shortly after to help out. I wont even think of touching the resis under 3 inches. Like I said though ground temps are still in the low/mid 40's even after last nights cold. Going to take alot to get it cold enough to stick from the start and thats the key to getting anymore than 2 inches, at least for myself on the coast


----------



## leigh

I'm not sure what to think at this point!I have all 5 trucks and sidewalk crew ready to go.My plan is to watch the snowfall and see when and if it starts to stick.I'm not going to salt until the warm ground loses the battle,then head out and salt heavy.I want to either salt only or keep the snow amounts low so we can blast though the lots fast,this is one of those bad timing storms.I may plow by myself during storm to make it easier/faster when rest of crew starts plowing around 4:30 and do a 4 hr blitz.


----------



## aclawn

Yep,Snowfaker i dont touch res. until 3".Looks like some serious wind heading our way according to Bernie Video.http://bit.ly/1pCqhpu


----------



## SnowFakers

leigh;2131343 said:


> I'm not sure what to think at this point!I have all 5 trucks and sidewalk crew ready to go.My plan is to watch the snowfall and see when and if it starts to stick.I'm not going to salt until the warm ground loses the battle,then head out and salt heavy.I want to either salt only or keep the snow amounts low so we can blast though the lots fast,this is one of those bad timing storms.I may plow by myself during storm to make it easier/faster when rest of crew starts plowing around 4:30 and do a 4 hr blitz.


That is a good strategy, the ending of the storm keeps fluctuating from before sunrise, to after, and then back again. Certainly not a good time for it to stop. Its going to be hard for the ground to get cold enough. I just went outside and the grass at my house is 41 degrees and the asphalt is 40.


----------



## aclawn

Leigh,Grt thought on waiting for ground to lose battle.That 10 tons of salt Jinxs us.,Wanting one more storm.LOL


----------



## aclawn

OH-OH if this holds,totals are going up for ct. what a crazy storm.


----------



## Nwct

Crazy is right , kinda.. fun watching local casters
struggle ...as models being all over the place . 
I'll give it to rayno though he was on it's potential etc 
Pretty Early ...


----------



## Nwct

And now it's our turn with management , 
whatever it may be ,not knowing definitively it looks like 
We'll just have to see when early am is here with this one


----------



## Nwct

& Credit to AC


----------



## BPK63

These clowns that call themselves weathermen don't have a clue. This storm has been all over the map. Yesterday morning a "plowable" snow, definately not gonna miss us. Last night a dusting to less than an inch, a non even. This morning it's back up in the 4 to 6 inch prediction. I should have been a weather guy. Where else can you always be wrong and still keep your job?


----------



## leigh

Went from 3"-5" this am and now down to 1-3".Accuweather says mostly wet roads.Low temp for me is 30 deg and that's only for a couple hours!


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## leigh

Nice sunny afternoon,took a temp of pavement at my shop with my high tech thingy!


----------



## fireside

I think your temp gauge is broken. Mine had temp at 44 pavement was 47


----------



## SnowFakers

leigh;2131540 said:


> Nice sunny afternoon,took a temp of pavement at my shop with my high tech thingy!


Wow!! Was sunny when I was down in milford around 4. Think its going to have a real hard time not melting all night all by itself


----------



## Evil Diesel

I do recall a conversation just like this in February. Pavement temps, lawn temps, blah,blah,blah. If it wants to stick, it will.


----------



## leigh

fireside;2131545 said:


> I think your temp gauge is broken. Mine had temp at 44 pavement was 47


You hill people! I'm on the sunny/warm coast!


----------



## leigh

Evil Diesel;2131549 said:


> I do recall a conversation just like this in February. Pavement temps, lawn temps, blah,blah,blah. If it wants to stick, it will.


Easy mischievious glowplug!,just an observation,I'm locked and loaded ready to do the "hurry up and plow before it melts" routine.The key is to push as much snow in piles where it will be seen!


----------



## Evil Diesel

leigh;2131587 said:


> Easy mischievious glowplug!,just an observation,I'm locked and loaded ready to do the "hurry up and plow before it melts" routine.The key is to push as much snow in piles where it will be seen!


push it before it melts


----------



## fireside

Current pavement temp in the "hills" 36. Ground temp is 34. Been a busy day sold quite a few loads of salt out of my stock pile. It sounds like no one had salt left in the landscaping yards! I always find it funny who they call for emergency salt or plow parts.


----------



## fireside

leigh;2131585 said:


> You hill people! I'm on the sunny/warm coast!


Funny I plow 10 accounts within a 1/2 mile of your shop, but I have never met you. My temps were in Orange on the sunny coast


----------



## aclawn

If there any one in need of salt or mix there yard thats near rt 25 & rt 111. Pond Spring Nursery,Trumbull ct George 203-268-2148 open all night.


----------



## leigh

fireside;2131604 said:


> Funny I plow 10 accounts within a 1/2 mile of your shop, but I have never met you. My temps were in Orange on the sunny coast


Do you still plow tgi Fridays? Next time you see me in my 4500 run me off the road and say hello! Oh and that laser is dead accurate,heres a shade reading at 4pm


----------



## leigh

2:15 am,nothing on roads,1" on grass.


----------



## quigleysiding

Nothing on the roads . dusting on grass 2:44 am


----------



## PLOWMAN45

its over too warm


----------



## abbe

Bust. Too warm and 4:30


----------



## mjlawncare

Headed out 4inchs in the grass here inch plus on the pavement


----------



## FordFisherman

mjlawncare;2131735 said:


> Headed out 4inchs in the grass here inch plus on the pavement


Got the same here but not gonna push it
Gonna be melted by lunch


----------



## Maleko

Total bust. 
Just like the rest of the season. 

Maybe next season will be the big one. 

Enjoy the warm weather fellas


----------



## sectlandscaping

Its been snowing but I see black top.


----------



## fireside

leigh;2131645 said:


> Do you still plow tgi Fridays? Next time you see me in my 4500 run me off the road and say hello! Oh and that laser is dead accurate,heres a shade reading at 4pm


Yup been plowing it for 17 years! I also plow 9 buildings off marsh hill


----------



## darryl g

About 2 inches on the vehicles and spotty minor accumulations on pavement in the Old Saybrook area. I plowed a couple areas of a factory parking lot in Clinton. It wasn't really necessary but since I was there I figured I may as well do it. Fun exercise of re-mobilizing everything...


----------



## aclawn

Well guy it was nice BSing over the winter.Will be back Nov.God willing.Have a safe and great summer.Going into spring spring clean-up mode now.It's time.:salute:ussmileyflag

P.S. looks like cold air will be back end of march early april.


----------



## SnowFakers

4 inches on the grass, I went out and hit a couple steep driveways of people that called me. Other than that im not doing a thing. Back at home to watch it melt


----------



## Broncslefty7

salted yesterday, checked everything this morning at 4. 3 inches on grass and cars, 1" on lots in newington.

Have a great summer everyone.


----------



## Nwct

Managed to add something to invoice 
and move some material . 
That's it for 15-16 season 
Have a good Spring Summer Fall and moreover a better 16-17 Winter!!


----------



## leigh

Got rid of most of my salt,salted all lots and shoveled walks.Big difference in snow amounts on my route,shelton a lot less than orange.It was really coming down at 4am.I think it would have been a nice 4-6"er if the surface was cold. This was a good example why I don't do residential anymore,would have sat home.:crying::crying: Wish I could just salt and not plow,its criminal the amount you make when you get bulk salt at wholesale pricing!


----------



## aclawn

I didn't know everyone on my street including myself, has a 
HEATED driveway.:laughing:


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## BPK63

See ya all back here in November....


----------



## SnowFakers

Tuesday the 5th?


----------



## cutshortlandscaping

SnowFakers;2134715 said:


> Tuesday the 5th?


If we get anything new it will melt on impact maybe coat the grass


----------



## Masssnowfighter

I did a double take when i was checking the 7 day forecast today. Accuweather has 2" forecasted for Tuesday night in my area.


----------



## chevyhauler

winter go away already!!
I did the same double take when I saw snow showers on sunday morning. My first drag race of the season is on sunday. I am going to be in NJ. NO WHERE close enough to react to changing weather. Hoping for nice warm pavement.


----------



## SnowFakers

A few days out and im not sure what to expect


----------



## Broncslefty7

its getting a little annoying, there is no way we are going to get a decent storm. ive seen weather.com and accuweather go from 18 inches to less than an inch in less than 24 hours. seems like more of the same, light snow maybe a coating.


----------



## SnowFakers

The winter that never started, but wont end


----------



## Masssnowfighter

SnowFakers;2135090 said:


> The winter that never started, but wont end


Lol, that sums it up perfectly


----------



## mjlawncare

Calling for 1-3inchs tonight into tommorow morning


----------



## ProEnterprises

Most have noted anything that falls will only stick on grass. We have very marginal temps here tonight. 33 low.


----------



## SnowFakers

Anybody getting anything out?


----------



## fireside

The only thing in getting out is tractor pulling stuff. It's not going to be anything


----------



## SnowFakers

fireside;2135514 said:


> The only thing in getting out is tractor pulling stuff. It's not going to be anything


10-4 driver


----------



## Nwct

Scenery! 1" on deck and full coat on trees 
Crazy year...


----------



## mjlawncare

1" here also my road and driveway are snowcovered


----------



## Nwct

Could we Possibly need to service ?? ground temps ?


----------



## Nwct

I'm sure this one gets eaten up quick , but with all factors considered Mondays seems possible as I look out at a winter wonderland


----------



## ScubaSteve728

http://providence.craigslist.org/hvo/5520660541.html
brand new never used???
1 worn cutting edge
2 worn sticker
3 rusty dents on the top outer sides of the plow


----------



## cutshortlandscaping

ScubaSteve728;2135766 said:


> http://providence.craigslist.org/hvo/5520660541.html
> brand new never used???
> 1 worn cutting edge
> 2 worn sticker
> 3 rusty dents on the top outer sides of the plow


It's not that bad. What's the good price?


----------



## Evil Diesel

So I'm in Southern MA. I got called out this morning to chase melting snow. It was great. Hope the same thing happens tomorrow


----------



## Nwct

Has anyone checked the ground temps tonight? 
Thoughts on tomorrow ? 
I'm thinking tomorrow may not want to dissipate as well .
And looks to go into evening and dropping temps .
good that you got the work in EDiesel 
I'll be Happy to move some material tomorrow ⛄
Overstocked and in my way (shuffling) as it's treated and paid top $$$ just to toss it ,


----------



## CornerStoneProp

Called in at 4am did all commercial lots. A little money maker for me. Truck going in for recall work in the morning so you know it is going to stick. Been waiting for parts for months this figures.


----------



## cutshortlandscaping

CornerStoneProp;2135826 said:


> Called in at 4am did all commercial lots. A little money maker for me. Truck going in for recall work in the morning so you know it is going to stick. Been waiting for parts for months this figures.


What's the recall work and what type truck


----------



## CornerStoneProp

2014 Ram 2500 two recalls... one is for the Trac bar bracket improperly welded which could have the front axle move drastically out of alignment if the factory weld fails, and the other recall has to do with a wire harness in the steering wheel could short out causing an air bag deployment without cause. I also noticed some oil seeping between the engine and transmission while I was doing an oil change. I will never again buy a chrysler product due to the number of problems this truck has had. Only brand new vehicle I have ever owned that left me stranded.


----------



## cutshortlandscaping

CornerStoneProp;2135884 said:


> 2014 Ram 2500 two recalls... one is for the Trac bar bracket improperly welded which could have the front axle move drastically out of alignment if the factory weld fails, and the other recall has to do with a wire harness in the steering wheel could short out causing an air bag deployment without cause. I also noticed some oil seeping between the engine and transmission while I was doing an oil change. I will never again buy a chrysler product due to the number of problems this truck has had. Only brand new vehicle I have ever owned that left me stranded.


Damn that sucks


----------



## Maleko

Chinese fire drill at my house this morning 
Woke up to 2 plus inches everywhere 
Town plow truck going by
It was sticking to pavement. 
Get in truck head to lots 
Literally 15 min south of me 
Everything dry as a bone 
Not even snowing. 
Wtf 

I'm so done with this


----------



## mjlawncare

hoping this is the last of the snow im ready for spring hopefully everyone gets to make a few bucks its super slick out in my area


----------



## SnowFakers

Just started snowing 45 minutes ago here, nothing sticking. Crazy frickin weather


----------



## Broncslefty7

2ish inches in newington 4 inches in vernon today.

saturday was 2 inches in newington and 4 in vernon as well.

got 2 salt runs in the weekend to end the year with some extra invoices.


----------



## sectlandscaping

For a quick dusting there sure was a lot of accidents. People forget how to drive already? Sheesh maybe a 1/4 inch and half dozen accidents and a car on fire. It melted already but at 8am it did look like it was going to accumulate. Seeing people out plowing the whole time. lol.


----------



## Nwct

Ground temps didn't eat it all this time ,snow on April invoice and moved the overstock of majic and possibly can move the test tonight dust and refreeze 
After such a light season I'll gladly take it !


----------



## SnowFakers

Stopped snowing about an hour ago, all melted on grass and structures, just a dusting left in the garden beds


----------



## chevyhauler

Broncslefty7;2135975 said:


> 2ish inches in newington 4 inches in vernon today.
> 
> saturday was 2 inches in newington and 4 in vernon as well.
> 
> got 2 salt runs in the weekend to end the year with some extra invoices.


barely anything stuck to my lots in Newington. Maybe 20% of the blacktop had snow cover and that was a 1/4" or less. Salted the walks to buy me some time to get other things done this afternoon. Hoping that I don't need to make a sand run tonite/tomorrow since it is a PITA to put the sander on. It's ready...and I will if I have to....I just don't wanna.


----------



## Broncslefty7

i dont know, i just got another salt run and will probly get another one in tonight. 4 salt runs in 2 days work for me.


----------



## chevyhauler

Broncslefty7;2136048 said:


> i dont know, i just got another salt run and will probly get another one in tonight. 4 salt runs in 2 days work for me.


Sweet! $$$$$$


----------



## Broncslefty7

which company in newington are you with?


----------



## chevyhauler

My own. 
Central Connecticut Carpentry. 
Snow plowing for a little income diversification in the winter. 
I have 4 commercial lots. Nothing major like some of these other guys.


----------



## Broncslefty7

Cool. was an interesting morning, everything refroze, drove by cedar mountain at 4 am and there where about 40 trucks lined up the pike waiting for salt.


----------



## chevyhauler

Broncslefty7;2136256 said:


> Cool. was an interesting morning, everything refroze, drove by cedar mountain at 4 am and there where about 40 trucks lined up the pike waiting for salt.


Yea, it was funky. 
I did a fair amount of scraping to get the thicker and looser ice off so that it would melt easier once salted/sun kissed. It was like plowing on gravel when I knew I wasn't. 
Cedar mtn was open? Someone told me that they were out. I almost never go there anyways. I get my bulk summer materials from her (not that a carpenter uses many) but never my sand/salt mix. 
So who do plow for/with/your company?


----------



## Broncslefty7

i own Rizzo Pools. john is generally open 4 am - 4 pm during a snow storm at cedar mountain. i paid 90.00 per yard this morning.


----------



## Broncslefty7

*AG Decks*

you do anything with above ground pool decks? i got a call for a new install this morning, and another call for a refinish on a painted deck.


----------



## chevyhauler

Broncslefty7;2136280 said:


> you do anything with above ground pool decks? i got a call for a new install this morning, and another call for a refinish on a painted deck.


I have done a couple above ground pools decks locally. Both in that neighborhood behind Eversource. Both came out SUPER nice. I have two different suppliers who make deck railings to match pool railing code. They look like composite/vinyl deck railings, but are proper for pool code. 
Biggest thing right now is scheduling. Any jobs over a couple of days and I am booking into late fall.
If you PM me a phone # we can set something up and I can show you both of them in about 25 mins round trip from where u are.
I don't do much painting....especially deck painting. Most folks don't want to spend carpenter rates to have something painted. Thank you though!!!


----------



## SnowFakers

Honestly this is bull crap. Another threat on Saturday for snow.


----------



## chevyhauler

SnowFakers;2136575 said:


> Honestly this is bull crap. Another threat on Saturday for snow.


So after Sunday's SNAFU (hustling to put a sander back on at 11pm) I left everything on both trucks. I thought for sure that would keep it from snowing any more. 
Funny thing last Sunday/Monday is how many people did not have sanders and wanted me to sand for them. Actually had a some guy follow me into one of my lots and ask me if I would sand for him.


----------



## Broncslefty7

I'll PM you on the carpentry stuff. so far saturday looks like a dusting, and since its going to rain all day none of it should stick. it snowed all day on monday, and we barely got 2 inches. i dont think saturday is going to be an issue.


----------



## Broncslefty7

winter is almost here fellas, how did everyone make it through the summer?


----------



## PLOWMAN45

good i hear were i live its gonna be cold and snowy


----------



## chevyhauler

Broncslefty7 said:


> winter is almost here fellas, how did everyone make it through the summer?


One armed coat hanger in a windstorm...Thank God! Phone keeps ringing and people are still willing to wait until spring or summer for me to get to them. It's a good feeling...that's for sure. Just stressful to keep everyone happy when I know that snow is coming.
Now I have 34 items (at last count) on my "to do before snow" list.
WAY to busy to go and take a week off to get them all done. About the only thing that I have done is buy another backup blower (month ago) and buy blower tune up parts (last summer on clearance). Feeling some late nights coming.
How was your summer? I Still gotta get down to c u.

Is there any interest in the CT folks getting together for a beer (or 4) before the season hits? Pick a nice central location. Put some faces to the screen names. No one knows when they might need a hand with something and its always good to have others out there with you. I know that a lot of you guys are landscapers and are knee deep in fall cleanup right now. Thoughts?


----------



## Broncslefty7

chevyhauler said:


> One armed coat hanger in a windstorm...Thank God! Phone keeps ringing and people are still willing to wait until spring or summer for me to get to them. It's a good feeling...that's for sure. Just stressful to keep everyone happy when I know that snow is coming.
> Now I have 34 items (at last count) on my "to do before snow" list.
> WAY to busy to go and take a week off to get them all done. About the only thing that I have done is buy another backup blower (month ago) and buy blower tune up parts (last summer on clearance). Feeling some late nights coming.
> How was your summer? I Still gotta get down to c u.
> 
> Is there any interest in the CT folks getting together for a beer (or 4) before the season hits? Pick a nice central location. Put some faces to the screen names. No one knows when they might need a hand with something and its always good to have others out there with you. I know that a lot of you guys are landscapers and are knee deep in fall cleanup right now. Thoughts?


even on the swimming pool side of things, i was planning on prepping for snow a week ago but the work keeps rolling in. i have had plows and sanders lined up for paint and maintenance for a week now and they havnt been touched. i finally got one of my plumbers free'd up and had him put together a nice brine maker. it works pretty good, now if it gets cold enough ill be able to test my new non corrosive brine 

any of you guys spraying liquids this year?


----------



## chevyhauler

Broncslefty7 said:


> even on the swimming pool side of things, i was planning on prepping for snow a week ago but the work keeps rolling in. i have had plows and sanders lined up for paint and maintenance for a week now and they havnt been touched. i finally got one of my plumbers free'd up and had him put together a nice brine maker. it works pretty good, now if it gets cold enough ill be able to test my new non corrosive brine
> 
> any of you guys spraying liquids this year?
> 
> View attachment 167231


That's a cool looking system.
Very curious about how it works out!!!


----------



## Broncslefty7

it works pretty good, we mixed up a batch of 520 gallons the other day, we used a pool pump instead of a gas pump so it takes a little longer to fully mix up but 520 gallons in 45 minutes isnt that bad.


----------



## leigh

Anybody see any of this mystery foot of snow?


----------



## Broncslefty7

nope. Southington got an inch. Newington got a dusting.


----------



## mjlawncare

We had about a inch here over night northwest of here picked up some decent snows up to 16inchs in goshen 14inch in norfolk still snowing up that way


----------



## TJS

Broncslefty7 said:


> even on the swimming pool side of things, i was planning on prepping for snow a week ago but the work keeps rolling in. i have had plows and sanders lined up for paint and maintenance for a week now and they havnt been touched. i finally got one of my plumbers free'd up and had him put together a nice brine maker. it works pretty good, now if it gets cold enough ill be able to test my new non corrosive brine
> 
> any of you guys spraying liquids this year?
> 
> View attachment 167231


 Love the pool pump idea. Nice job.


----------



## Broncslefty7

yeah the pool pump works pretty good. it does about 160 GPM, and they are made for high chem use in water. im sure it will burn through a few seals over the years but they cost me 4 dollars, and i have hundreds of them.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Just a dusting in Norwich, new london, montville area and already gone.
But the nice thing is it woke up a few clients to getting the butts going and get the signed contracts.


----------



## Broncslefty7

so much for that 2 feet in norfolk........ really could of used that here in hartford or newington. it is snowing agian though and starting to stick. i think it will just end up being a dusting. looks like we could get a slushy mess on wednesday night into thursday morning.


----------



## fireside

I got a 5:30 am wake up text with a short movie! My buddy was plowing in Goshen tape measure showed 17" they had a very full loader box. It's pay back from my short movies last yeR when they had no snow I guess


----------



## Broncslefty7

it seems like we are right on the snow rain line again this year.


----------



## Broncslefty7

Looks like we may have a salting event sunday night, coating to 1"


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Bust for today, left at 630am to check my sites, less than a inch and it was already turning to rain. 
But it's a good sign of the snow to come


----------



## Broncslefty7

yeah roads in newington where covered at 5:30 but 6:30 they where wet. i salted on saturday though so all our lots where never white  and billed.


----------



## mjlawncare

We got a full salt run in had to clear all the sidewalks also easy storm


----------



## Broncslefty7

yeah it was easy we put our brines down on friday and then just sat back and watched. it works awesome. 0 shoveling.


----------



## leigh

Nothing but rain here on coast.Friend of mine in the hills of Danbury got a full plow and salting in.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

nothing here


----------



## Maleko

Nice Lil way to start the season. Scraped and salted all lots and walks.


----------



## chevyhauler

Didn't go out Monday, clear by the time any of my businesses opened.
Had to go out and sand some of the rain refreeze this morning though.


----------



## Broncslefty7

Looks like just rain tonights


----------



## chevyhauler

up @ 2, rain and higher 30's
up @ 4, more of the same
never got below 36deg
meant that I was able to sleep more.


----------



## leigh

Looks like an inch or less here on coast,then warming temps and rain after midnight.Weather advisory is way up north,oh well.


----------



## fireside

We are ready if needed. On a positive note picked up 3 new accounts today from a company I been doing business with for 20 years. The contractor in place was killed in a tragic accident yesterday. Thoughts and prayers to his family


----------



## Broncslefty7

That's tough. Flurries in Newington possible 1-2" tonight. All we have done this year is put down liquids.


----------



## aclawn

Plowable Snow Looks promising for next weekend!


----------



## Rustyk

maybe an inch in Granby got the 3am be in the seat call last night


----------



## Broncslefty7

Less that an inch in newington. salted last night and scraped some lots this morning


----------



## NEhomer

Region One schools up in the NW corner are closed for the day. I'm just above the border in MA and we got about 5 inches. Getting an hour of light rain after that.


----------



## Broncslefty7

looks like more rain this week then wednesday night will be single digits. maybe some more of the same mix crap on friday night.


----------



## mjlawncare

We ended up with 1-2inchs in most spots was a nice easy storm


----------



## Broncslefty7

i had one call about coming back to scrape slush.


----------



## Rustyk

3am snowing good 4:30 pouring rain felt sorry for the shovelers put it was dry in the loader. Another slop show to start the year


----------



## Broncslefty7

Anyone planning on salting tonight from refreeze?


----------



## chevyhauler

Broncslefty7 said:


> Anyone planning on salting tonight from refreeze?


Been thinking about that since yesterday. with as chilly as it is and how late everything stayed/staying wet... we will probably need to.

Ran the full gamut last night. Pushed some. Heavy salt on others. Did nothing to another lot that does not open till 11. Just got back from inspecting them. All looks downright purdy.
On a funnier note. I drove through a lot where I lost the bid this year. (obvious under cut/bid). The guy pushed the snow up hill from the drains so that it is gonna thaw/refreeze really bad when they get a bigger storm. AND they left a ton of windrows right in the middle of the lot. How do you F up a 1/2" snow storm?!?!?
see ya next year


----------



## Broncslefty7

a lot in newington? where do you do, we do mostly stuff in hartford? do you have space in your route in case theres a break down i can phone in an emergency call? or vice versa?


----------



## Broncslefty7

Nice little rig at axle and spindle in Manchester. I can't see justifying 35k though. Heated Seats and power windows.......


----------



## chevyhauler

Broncslefty7 said:


> Nice little rig at axle and spindle in Manchester. I can't see justifying 35k though. Heated Seats and power windows.......
> View attachment 168583
> View attachment 168584


Depends on how many large sidewalks you have (thinking college size) because u can get a lot of shovelers and snowblowers for 35K! LOL
Would also help if u had another use for it in the "off" season.


----------



## Broncslefty7

it is 6.5 feet wide, even the west farms sidewalks dont pay out that much.


----------



## chevyhauler

Just a quick reminder to those running diesels. 
With the temps getting this stupidly cold tomorrow, get the anti-gel additives into the truck today so that they run through the fuel system before tomorrow. I seldom use them. Today I am.


----------



## mjlawncare

Just had a heavy snow squall move through my way coated everything up in 20minutes headed put for a salt run


----------



## Broncslefty7

yeah same here. put a little brine down 30 seconds after spraying, and 2 minutes after spraying.


----------



## darryl g

Oh nooo...looks like this Saturday storm may hit the plowable range.


----------



## Broncslefty7

yeah we are pretreating this afternoon, we just got 39 fast food chains to switch to our sidewalk mix liquid de icer this morning


----------



## aclawn

http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/WXTYPE/loop25ne.html


----------



## leigh

looks like 2-4 here on coast,switch over to rain around 9 am.58 deg on sun! Spring is here !


----------



## darryl g

My plow is on but that's as far as I'm taking it for now. I'll load the ballast, snowblower, ice melt and shovels if I need to.


----------



## leigh

Little less than an inch here on coast at 5;02. Started at 3am.Already 30 deg,looks like snow to at least 9,radar looks spotty with some dry slots.My guess is at this rate we'll end up with about 2" here.Can't sleep,might just as well head out and wait a while to call in crew.


----------



## chevyhauler

got up to check at 3...nothing
got up at 4...barely starting
just got up again...enough to start thinking about it
called to have shoveler meet me at 6. businesses start opening at 6 and that's when I really start to have enough snow to do anything about it. 
we r all gonna b hustling to clear snow, while businesses are open, on a busy Saturday holiday shopping morning...all before the freezing rain kicks in around midday. should be a CF.


----------



## Broncslefty7

Good Luck Everyone.


----------



## darryl g

Just shy of 4 inches in the Old Saybrook area.


----------



## sectlandscaping

darryl g said:


> Just shy of 4 inches in the Old Saybrook area.


Looks the same here. Had about a half dozen people tell me not to plow. That it will all be gone by now. It's still here and starting to mix. Not looking like it's going melt though.


----------



## leigh

That was fun,I'm shocked that I still listen to these weather forecasts.Ended up with 5-6" here in milford/orange area.My whole plan of attack went up in flames around 9 am lol.The city and state dropped the ball on this one,made me look good.


----------



## Broncslefty7

8 inches in Hartford 5 in Newington. Got rear ended at a stop sign by a Nissan Sentra today. I was in my cat 272.


----------



## Broncslefty7

It snowed hard in Hartford until around 2:30 the sleet for an hour then done.


----------



## leigh

Nothing melts snow like fog and 50 Deg temps,grass is starting to show. . Maybe an early am salt run with temps in low 20's overnight.


----------



## Broncslefty7

yeah we will be salting as well. Looks warm with no snow this upcoming week


----------



## chevyhauler

leigh said:


> Maybe an early am salt run with temps in low 20's overnight.


Wondering if I am going to have to go out tonight for businesses that are open till 9 or11.


----------



## Broncslefty7

Not sure it's only 45 now. We already put the liquid down just in case


----------



## Broncslefty7

it certainly wasnt as icey as i thought it would be this morning.


----------



## leigh

Broncslefty7 said:


> it certainly wasnt as icey as i thought it would be this morning.


Same here,went out at 3:30 and lots were dry. A few "leaking snow piles"! Hand salted with 5- 5 gal buckets,going back oldschool lol


----------



## Broncslefty7

yeah i loaded 1 yard into spreader and spot sanded. my lot is like a beach with all the extra i had. we treated sidewalks with liquid last night so those where all set.


----------



## aclawn

Back to ZZZZZZ,Until 2nd week of 2017!


----------



## Broncslefty7

yeah doesnt look like anything until new years day. and that looks like a dusting.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## Broncslefty7

hey we have been having some great success with the liquids this year, if you guys want to sample it shoot me a message. we are saving big money even if you figure just on walks. Chevy hauler picked up 10 gallons the other day to test to see if they like it. that offer extends to all of you.


----------



## aclawn

"Hammertime" a possibility around jan 10th.


----------



## Broncslefty7

Seems like a long stretch with nothing...


----------



## mjlawncare

Hearing a possible nor'easter for thursday anyone here anything about this http://www.nbcconnecticut.com/weath...-408340725.html?_osource=SocialFlowFB_CTBrand


----------



## Broncslefty7

Yeah but it looks like all rain, or, mostly rain.


----------



## aclawn

What the state spraying for, it all going wash away tomorrow . coastal 95


----------



## aclawn

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1362226027150659


----------



## Rustyk

that is to funny tell it like it is


----------



## Broncslefty7

8:50 am nothing In newington yet, temps already above freezing


----------



## Rustyk

finally something falling out of the sky in flake form,lets see what happens


----------



## mjlawncare

Rain switched back over to snow here snowing very hard all roads covered this way


----------



## Broncslefty7

i wish, nothing but rain here in newington.


----------



## leigh

Was at a meeting at one of my accounts,came out at 930 and lot was a sheet off ice!Weird,temps around 36 deg.Looks good for a salt run,even here on coast.


----------



## Broncslefty7

Yeah here in newington and Hartford I just got a salt run in. Chevyhauler has a nice salt hook up that's open 24/7. No more waking up at 4 am to go to cedar! We got about 20 minutes of sleet as well.


----------



## BillyRgn

Sheet of ice accidents everywhere


----------



## leigh

Went out at 3 am,not terrible here on the coast.Salted half my lots.Strange,some were totally dry,up to being 100% ice.


----------



## aclawn

With an EPO like the models are advertising in combo with the NAO, non stop Storm threat."HAMMERTIME"


----------



## leigh

aclawn said:


> With an EPO like the models are advertising in combo with the NAO, non stop Storm threat."HAMMERTIME"


 All we need is colder temps,have had enough of these non stop rain storms lol,40's all next week.


----------



## Broncslefty7

its too warm for the beginning of january, looks like lots of rain in our coming weeks.


----------



## aclawn

The 540 line is running right down the middle of CT.Around 6th hopefully we get something out of that rain!
I still like the 10th and 12th for us.


----------



## aclawn

Nice squall coming through CT right now


----------



## Broncslefty7

yeah we got about 20 mins of intense flurries lol.


----------



## leigh

Good thing I salted yesterday,woke up to this overnight dumping. Low pressure system bombed out in my neighborhood,and the high winds caused half my yard to receive hot tub effect snow to pile up.


----------



## Broncslefty7

Hey the 6th 7th is looking better and better


----------



## aclawn

Euro/CMC and to a lesser extent GFS on board. Happy New Year everyone! Fun times begin for many of us late this upcoming week.


----------



## aclawn

Broncslefty7 said:


> Hey the 6th 7th is looking better and better


look at last run of the GFS,6th is gone! zero precip.
i'm still on for a best chance for us is around the 10th.good line of storm coming after also,we need cold air to drop down.Did you see what the 540 did on the 6th?


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

OHOH 8TH!


----------



## Broncslefty7

This year and last year seem light. Two years ago was great, after that I really can't remember lol. This year seem more along the lines of last year though.


----------



## Broncslefty7

Maybe we need some satellite offices up in Maine or New Hampshire lol


----------



## darryl g

Looking back at my plowing logs it wasn't until January 9th (2 to 4") in 2015 that the snow machine kicked in, at least in my area. I had nothing before that. Then a storm on the 24th (2 to 4"), a blizzard on the 26th/27th (18"), a minor wet one on the 30th. February had storms on the 9th, 14th and 21st. Then 3 storms between March 1st and 5th. 

So there's still plenty of time!


----------



## Broncslefty7

What about 14/15? We got hammered that year. I had like 36 salt events


----------



## leigh

I remember those good years,I was so busy I didn't have time to go to bank lol. Now I'm sitting in front of mailbox waiting for mailman.


----------



## Broncslefty7

Yeah we seem to be in a good pattern this year it's just a few degrees too warm.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## Broncslefty7

looks like a salt run early friday morning.


----------



## leigh

x2, looks like there wont be enough on the ground by rush hour to plow,I'll be quite happy with a heavy preemptive salting.Better than nothing


----------



## aclawn

Yup looks like a salt run friday am.


----------



## aclawn

All it take is a slight shift and 1-3


----------



## PLOWMAN45

did they anything about that weekend storm yet


----------



## aclawn

It's Close ,looks like a salt run sunday. model showing OTS right now let see what the next run show.


----------



## aclawn

A NICE TRAIN OF PRECIP IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF WEEKS WITH NO COLD AIR IN PLACE SUKS!


----------



## Broncslefty7

which means lots of rain.... that blows.


----------



## AlliedMike

the storm for this weekend has backed west


----------



## Broncslefty7

is that good or bad?


----------



## AlliedMike

the trend is west meaning we will be getting snow but how muh is still unkown my early call is te most will be in eastern ct


----------



## Broncslefty7

Well hopefully we will all get a good salt run in.


----------



## Broncslefty7

Got the Sds sheets in for our liquid de icer today! Let me know if any of you want samples


----------



## leigh

I don't want to be a "negative nelly" but have you looked at the latest radar? I was hoping for an inch and a full salt run but this thing looks to drying up quite a bit.Lots of dry slots developing.


----------



## leigh

leigh said:


> I don't want to be a "negative nelly" but have you looked at the latest radar? I was hoping for an inch and a full salt run but this thing looks to drying up quite a bit.Lots of dry slots developing.


Its all over already here on coast at 3;20, got maybe a half inch lol.Going out to salt now.Better than nothing !


----------



## chevyhauler

We got about a 1/4" here. 
Still "snowing" but very light at best. 
Warming up truck, getting ready to make a sand/salt run.


----------



## mjlawncare

Had maybe a half inch here at 5am snow stopped then it picked back up at 6 snowed hard for 2hours and ended up getting 2inchs total got a full push and salt run in not a bad little storm


----------



## Broncslefty7

same, salted at 3:00 am. went for a coffee working in the garage, get an alert from a friend at 6ish that it was stacking went out and plowed. weather men have been spot on this year.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

they are saying that storm might track further west which is good news for me


----------



## leigh

Looks good! I'm in 3-5". Half my route is in a winter weather advisory and the other half in storm warning.It will be interesting if we can actually notice a difference.Got to love the timing,nothing beats a sat pm storm.Nice no pressure plowing.Also sun looks to be sunny,windy and in the 20's,should melt and dry up for mon with a magic salting.Very fluffy lite snow,bill at higher rate without the abuse.All my lots have a nice pretreat from yesterdays event.Have fun everyone.


----------



## aclawn

Our total might just go up of what there calling for,storm is shifting west!
Norfolk,Va is going be close for a week!A repeat of bpt,ct call national guards.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

leigh, Very true nice lite and fluffy.Nice backpack blower sidewalk cleaning.Non stressful event!


----------



## Broncslefty7

so much for a coating to an inch, we got 8" in hartford and 6.5 in newington.


----------



## darryl g

7 to 8 in Westbrook, Old Saybrook, Essex and Clinton. Nice and fluffy. Rolled out 4:45 pm to 2:30 am. Some detail work to do tomorrow but everyone can get in and out. First push of all accounts this season. Didn't break anything. Stay safe guys.


----------



## Broncslefty7

3rd time I had to replace a truck side wire on my boss plow in three years. That was about 1:30, was not thrilled. But overall a nice ez storm.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

I want some thing massive next time


----------



## Broncslefty7

Massive is fun for a few hours. I'll take these 6-8 back to back. Hopefully it all doesn't melt before the next storms so we can get some hauling and stacking in!


----------



## leigh

7.8 here in milford where we were in winter storm warning,5.5 in Stratford with a winter weather advisory.90 % of my lots were in my 3rd increment of billing$$$. Just woke up,looks like with the sun out there's been a lot of melting ?My lots were 50% bare pavement at 9 am so I think they will be in good shape.Love that treated salt! Looks like a couple days of rain coming up.


----------



## Broncslefty7

leigh said:


> 7.8 here in milford where we were in winter storm warning,5.5 in Stratford with a winter weather advisory.90 % of my lots were in my 3rd increment of billing$$$. Just woke up,looks like with the sun out there's been a lot of melting ?My lots were 50% bare pavement at 9 am so I think they will be in good shape.Love that treated salt! Looks like a couple days of rain coming up.


Yeah maybe some ice and mix Tuesday or Wednesday. Then 50 and rain for a few days. Maybe a salt refreeze run tomorrow morning.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

http://www.dotdata.ct.gov/WeatherRoundUp/WRU_Index.HTM


----------



## PLOWMAN45

I heard my weather guy say something about next sunday


----------



## Broncslefty7

I heard Saturday but then it disappeared.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

looks like another weekend storm is brewing up for us!14-16


----------



## aclawn

http://forecast.weather.gov/product...KX&product=PNS&format=CI&version=1&glossary=0


----------



## aclawn

Euro has quite the nice overrunning snow Sun to Tues 6-10 days out!
I see a potential snowstorm setting up for this weekend. Pattern says a -AO and a +PNA combine for the PV to drop out of Canada. But what happens in the northern stream will dictate what we get this weekend. I don't think the models have a clue of what is going to happen.


----------



## aclawn

I'd pay to see this verify, just for the reactions!


----------



## aclawn

Sunday 1/15 chance still way out.


----------



## Broncslefty7

so get this, i just got a phone call from a bird sanctuary in alaska asking to purchase 275 gallons of our liquid de icer! LOL.


----------



## aclawn

Bronc becareful the word is get out about your beet juice!lol


----------



## Broncslefty7

aclawn said:


> Bronc becareful the word is get out about your beet juice!lol


Yeah lol. We don't use beet juice. Anything out of state we do wire transfer just in case. I dont feel like driving to Alaska to bang on a door.


----------



## aclawn

Broncslefty7 said:


> Yeah lol. We don't use beet juice. Anything out of state we do wire transfer just in case. I don't feel like driving to Alaska to bang on a door.


I call all liquids like magic etc! "beet jc" as a joke.
Bronc the de-icer you make could it be mix with str salt to make something like magic salt?


----------



## PLOWMAN45

yep thats what i heard


----------



## aclawn

https://twitter.com/WeatherWorks


----------



## aclawn

Our weekend snow went fishing down south!


----------



## Broncslefty7

that's unfortunate. i think i heard a dusting to an inch on saturday afternoon.


----------



## trickynicky17

A whole lot of nothing in the 10 day forecast not good


----------



## Broncslefty7

Nope January should be awesome but it looks like high 40's and rain for a while


----------



## darryl g

Well I guess it's safe to drop the plow and ballast, not that I drive it much this time of year if I'm not plowing. But I do need to bring it in for my emissions test and I don't think they want it on their rollers with a plow on it


----------



## Broncslefty7

Hopefully we get something good in February.


----------



## linckeil

Jan 12th and we're throwing the towel in on this month already? Personally I don't trust any forecast anything more than 5 days out, and even then I'm skeptical.


----------



## Evil Diesel

linckeil said:


> Jan 12th and we're throwing the towel in on this month already? Personally I don't trust any forecast anything more than 5 days out, and even then I'm skeptical.


I'm hear you on that!


----------



## Evil Diesel

Though forecasting has been terrible, looking at the way the atmosphere is setup I have a hard time believing we'll get much of anything going forward through January. But February and March look promising.lowblue:


----------



## aclawn

Don't we go thru the towel throwing period every year.
It's like winter thaw!
Looking forward cold looks to return for us at end of month and into feb. for now we going to have a train wreck of precip for next couple of weeks!
I wish cold would be in.We would be roof cleaning at the of this month


----------



## fireside

I'm not complaining at this moment. We have three full events and 2 saltings. It keeps some money coming in and seasonal contract customers happy they are getting their money's worth.


----------



## Broncslefty7

ah roof cleaning winters, havnt had one of those in a while.


----------



## aclawn

Pretty close!


----------



## Broncslefty7

very close actually.


----------



## aclawn

Breaking News on CNN.Riots at all New England ski resorts!


----------



## aclawn

Grill time and hitting the beach monday!


----------



## aclawn




----------



## Broncslefty7

Let's make a machine to control weather


----------



## Evil Diesel

Broncslefty7 said:


> Let's make a machine to control weather


If we did that it would snow every weekend the whole year! Beach during the week. Plow on the weekends. Repeat!


----------



## Broncslefty7

Evil Diesel said:


> If we did that it would snow every weekend the whole year! Beach during the week. Plow on the weekends. Repeat!


Yup....


----------



## aclawn

Well Feb looking good with cold air!
Now bring it on precip. and it's"Hammer Time"
We could have a little surprise tonite,could we get a salt run!
Today's Model run indicating a northward move.


----------



## aclawn

close! D-1"


----------



## Broncslefty7

Light snow in newington


----------



## leigh

Got 1 " here,looks like I'll have to head out after the Patriots finish off the texans


----------



## aclawn

About 1.5" here a nice easy salt run.lowblue:
And try out my new custom made back drag blade today, should of done this years ago! Does great job.Thx to TJ'S Welding in ffld CT.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## Masssnowfighter

At least we are in better shape then we where at this time last year. Just sucks all of this warm weather melted all of the snow piles and put me back to the starting line for any snow hauling


----------



## Broncslefty7

Yeah same here.


----------



## aclawn

Storming end of month!


----------



## aclawn




----------



## Broncslefty7

i keep seeing temperatures forecasts with temps above 45 a week out. it seems as the day get closer the temps have dropped 3-6 degrees which should put us in the Wintry mix/ ice range.


----------



## aclawn

looks like the cold come back around 28th!


----------



## Broncslefty7

We are always rite on the line


----------



## aclawn

Yup,I think we're in for a feb to remember with cold air with what models are showing!Keeping my eye on the 28th looks interesting!IMO


----------



## Broncslefty7

anyone getting anything tonight? all the local schools sent kids home early but i have nothing except rain here.


----------



## aclawn

Looks like in Northwest corner or anyone above 600'!


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

Watch this storm on the 25th Rain! now the second one come in around the 28th! weekend storm,and right around when cold come back!Hmm


----------



## aclawn

My custom back drag blade done!


----------



## aclawn

TJ's tig welding












after






after






before



















Just try out my custom back drag blade for the first time on our little 1"storm.should of had this done years ago.Use to see on youtube all the time.Finally had my friend at TJ's welding in ffld,ct make one up for me, nite and day when you do back dragging.


----------



## Broncslefty7

this weather is bad for snow, toooooo warm.....

but we did sell 2 pools today!


----------



## FordFisherman

Looks like January will be a bust for most of the state. Hopefully we can get a few storms in February/ early March-


----------



## aclawn

Serious winds!


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

Not looking good for us in SWCT until superbowl week!


----------



## aclawn

http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/WXTYPE/nerad9.jpg


----------



## aclawn




----------



## Broncslefty7

That was interesting. 2" of ice in Hartford and newington


----------



## leigh

Broncslefty7 said:


> That was interesting. 2" of ice in Hartford and newington


Nothing on coast,its 40 deg.Did see that Shelton has a 2 hr school delay,I have a large lot there,no calls or complaints yet.:hammerhead:


----------



## fireside

If the lot had any elevation it is plowable for sure. My account on Bridgeport ave had nothing. I had 2" and my house and almost 3" plus on the north end of town.


----------



## leigh

fireside said:


> If the lot had any elevation it is plowable for sure. My account on Bridgeport ave had nothing. I had 2" and my house and almost 3" plus on the north end of town.


Its right on the river next to the ice rink/driving range on 110,still no calls so I guess I'm good.I'm sick or I would do a looksee.Hate to leave a 300$ salting on the table!


----------



## fireside

You are good nothing down that far. I do a lot off exit 11 too nothing at all!


----------



## leigh

fireside said:


> You are good nothing down that far. I do a lot off exit 11 too nothing at all!


 Thanks


----------



## Broncslefty7

looks like rain and 32 tonight.


----------



## chevyhauler

it was like pushing soup uphill with a butterknife


----------



## aclawn

Possible 2 storm next week! weeeeeeeeeeee :yow!::yow!:lowblue:


----------



## leigh

aclawn said:


> Possible 2 storm next week! weeeeeeeeeeee :yow!::yow!:lowblue:


Just saw a chance show up for next weds.Other forecasts mention nothing.I don't need a "storm" I'd be happy with a 2"er every week till middle of march , yes I'm delusional


----------



## Broncslefty7

id like one big one this year 12-18 inches. but 2" is fine twice a week by me.


----------



## fireside

Ok no snow after February 16 sorry. I'm gaving knee surgery. Let it snow into than!


----------



## leigh

fireside said:


> Ok no snow after February 16 sorry. I'm gaving knee surgery. Let it snow into than!


 You got 2 legs ! I remember having surgery and using crutches and getting a boost into my excavator lol Funny what you can do in desperation.If I worked for someone else probably be on comp for 3 months! These days knee surgery is like a trip to the dentist,you'll be in and out in a couple hours and up and around in a couple days.:bluebounce:


----------



## Broncslefty7

:terribletowel::terribletowel:


----------



## fireside

He claims I will really be down for two weeks!! It didn't sound all that good it may not be just a couple of little holes.


----------



## Broncslefty7

knee work is never fun, when i tore my MCL they did not want to do surgery and i was out for at least a month.


----------



## aclawn

Super Bowl storm about to come out of the oven in GFS.


----------



## fireside

Leigh
After seeing your truck all the time we still have not ment! I may just have to run you off the road next time I see the truck. Lol


----------



## Broncslefty7

^^^ sounds like something a plow guy would do, i like it.


----------



## aclawn

Hope this hold up for another 9 days!


----------



## Broncslefty7

Hopefully. Ok driving to Chicago tmrw for a full liquid set up. Let's hope for no snow this weekend lol


----------



## aclawn

A lot of snow next 2 weeks! let see if it hold up!


----------



## Broncslefty7

Finally you bring good news!


----------



## trickynicky17

aclawn said:


> A lot of snow next 2 weeks! let see if it hold up!


Man I hope this is right that would be awesome


----------



## trickynicky17

Weather underground says 2 inches of snow for tomorrow afternoon anybody else hearing anything about this?


----------



## Shaw2731

I'm hearing a coating to 1" south of I-84 and 1"-2" North of I-84.


----------



## aclawn

A pre-salting used take care of it! imo plus ground (asphalt) is warm.look to start around noon.


----------



## mjlawncare

Weather channel calling for 1-3inchs tommorow for me as well


----------



## aclawn

yup, I saw that 1-3. think Merritt on up for us on the coast look like d-1


----------



## aclawn

IDK 8hrs of snow must be real light precip!To be 1-3


----------



## aclawn

Don't get drunk on SB nite,this is the one to watch!


----------



## aclawn

There one thing to feel excited about there snow in the forecast.:yow!:LOL
I'm impressed how consistent the gfs has had the feb 6th storm. It's track or qpf hasn't drastically change much over the past serveral cycles. It looked like a 4-8 inch event for a while now. But, there's time to correct either way.


----------



## aclawn

Nice little clipper tomorrow this the QPF


----------



## Broncslefty7

looks good to me.


----------



## ScubaSteve728

snow sounds good
If anybody needs an experienced operator or plow truck driver if there are any larger storms I'm in the bridgeport/fairfield area please give me a call or text, college student looking for work. 
401-316-7990


----------



## aclawn

Had a little minor repair done yesterday How this broke only god know!
What you think of that weld done by my friend TJ.


----------



## Broncslefty7

sharp looking weld.


----------



## aclawn

Broncslefty7 said:


> sharp looking weld.


yup he's a excellent tig welder and for tig you have know your .....


----------



## mjlawncare

Under a winter weather advisory now calling for 2-3inchs possible 4inchs in some areas


----------



## TJS

Plow hooked up. Angel glad it worked out. The fun part was bending that 3/8" thick flat stock on the bender. Like a wet noodle. Let it snow everybody.


----------



## aclawn

Thank you,TJ


----------



## aclawn

mjlawncare said:


> Under a winter weather advisory now calling for 2-3inchs possible 4inchs in some areas


Yup you guys around 84 going to get your totals going up.for us on the coast not that great.Stay safe.Still, a nice clipper and they bring surprises!


----------



## leigh

Looks like a go .(I hope) Good timing,seems like the "bulk" of the snow will be between 2-6 pm.Nice, no anxiety little push.Was going to burn it off with salt but decided to get the whole crew out and make some $$.Got to keep everyone happy.


----------



## leigh

ScubaSteve728 said:


> snow sounds good
> If anybody needs an experienced operator or plow truck driver if there are any larger storms I'm in the bridgeport/fairfield area please give me a call or text, college student looking for work.
> 401-316-7990


Will do,I plow in Stratford,milford,orange area.I'll keep that in mind,thanks


----------



## leigh

Little off topic of weather.Thinking about selling salt after hours to a select few.I know its hard for many that don't have their own stockpile.I remember waiting at 7 am for the supplier to open and having a fit. My salt is in Orange,not sure if anyone here has a need. Just an idea I've been thinking of. Maybe do a craiglist ad, maybe not,probably get robbed at 3 am lol


----------



## aclawn

how with your three pit bull and scope no time to get away.lol
1-3 for all of ct it look like on the last model runs.


----------



## aclawn

https://twitter.com/AccuRayno


----------



## fireside

Leigh
I did that route of selling. It became a total pita for me! I still do help out my friends if they run into a jamb. I have bulk in two locations.


----------



## leigh

fireside said:


> Leigh
> I did that route of selling. It became a total pita for me! I still do help out my friends if they run into a jamb. I have bulk in two locations.


 That's why I've held off.Just trying to make a few bucks to offset shop costs and help a few guys out.Since I lost my largest account I use 4 tons less per storm.Figured if I sold 10-15 tons per storm it would help out.I'd probably lose more money breaking off from plowing than what I would make off the salt.


----------



## Broncslefty7

One of the busiest places around here sells about 70 tons per storm and they cant stand it. Low margins etc etc. best of luck to you! It's always nice to be able to call a local guy and grab a few yards in the middle of the night!


----------



## aclawn

Pond spring nersery is open 24hr during storms and they sell all three type magicsalt even open sunday 7090 main st trumbull right off rt25 by rt111 on the other side of you liegh. more for guy in monroe newtown ffld easton wilton


----------



## Broncslefty7

For some reason my phone won't upload pictures.....


----------



## leigh

aclawn said:


> Pond spring nersery is open 24hr during storms and they sell all three type magicsalt even open sunday 7090 main st trumbull right off rt25 by rt111 on the other side of you liegh. more for guy in monroe newtown ffld easton wilton


That's why I considered selling some salt. I'm in Orange and there's nobody open overnight that I know of around here..Pond Spring is about 13 miles away for people in my area,used to plow a lot next to them.What would be ideal is to get together with 3 or 4 others that need salt 7/24.I remember sitting on 30 tons back when we had that salt shortage a couple years ago,I kept my mouth shut and was able to service all my lots 100%.I'm to lazy to actually do the legwork lol. On a weather note- looks like a little action later!


----------



## aclawn

let get a co-op going


----------



## leigh

aclawn said:


> let get a co-op going


Or better yet start our own "plowing syndicate" . We'll strong arm the market and take over! It will be like the old dumpster mafia days lol Oh,thats right,the national management companies beat us to it. :hammerhead:


----------



## aclawn

Get salt at 60 a ton with enough buying power if 10 of us get together.Mafia salt crew inc. **** we can get it direct from ohio. its just a dream in the bucket.lol
Now back to earth, just start flurries here.


----------



## aclawn

Coming hard and light.Wow almost forgot how snow look like!lol


----------



## fireside

Sound view in west haven is open if it's snowing. If you are out so are they


----------



## mjlawncare

We have 2inchs here so far coming down at a good clip


----------



## darryl g

About 3 inches in old Saybrook area. It should be interesting not having an instrument panel at all; it's currently in Massachusetts for a rebuild.


----------



## Broncslefty7

Still snowing hard here in Hartford. 3 fluffy inches.


----------



## Broncslefty7

We started selling some liquid this year. Mostly residential but we are getting some interest from Contractors. If any of you guys want to try it out or check our set up our feel free to stop by.


----------



## leigh

Thanks , good to know.The weak link in my master downsizing plan is getting salt 24/7.The amount I save on salt now pays 4 months of my shop rent. Hate to go back to loading salter at a retail yard and it ends up not snowing, end up with a big salt popsicle. Did everyone have fun Tues? Another good timing/relaxing/ easy money maker.Nice way to end Jan! Bring it on Feb,we need 4 big ones (6" ers) lol !!


----------



## leigh

fireside said:


> Sound view in west haven is open if it's snowing. If you are out so are they


Thanks , good to know.The weak link in my master downsizing plan is getting salt 24/7.The amount I save on salt now pays 4 months of my shop rent. Hate to go back to loading salter at a retail yard and it ends up not snowing, end up with a big salt popsicle. Did everyone have fun Tues? Another good timing/relaxing/ easy money maker.Nice way to end Jan! Bring it on Feb,we need 4 big ones (6" ers) lol !!


----------



## fireside

. Buying in retail yard is double the cost and than some. As long as I plow I will always have my own salt pile. I'm crazy like that I need full control over my business. Getting another load Friday and the salt fairy made a visit too last night!!


----------



## Broncslefty7

few pics of one of our trucks and machine from last night. got these tanks and another brine maker from a guy in Illinois on plowsite, they got delivered at 3 am last night ;/


----------



## leigh

fireside said:


> . Buying in retail yard is double the cost and than some. As long as I plow I will always have my own salt pile. I'm crazy like that I need full control over my business. Getting another load Friday and the salt fairy made a visit too last night!!


I hear you. I'm down to about 5 tons, watching the weather and I'll probably end up waiting to the last minute to order another load. There's a nice sense of security when you're looking at a nice dry pile of salt that's all yours lol. Plus the profit margin and bidding advantage over others can't be beat.payup


----------



## leigh

Broncslefty7 said:


> few pics of one of our trucks and machine from last night. got these tanks and another brine maker from a guy in Illinois on plowsite, they got delivered at 3 am last night ;/
> 
> View attachment 170307
> 
> 
> View attachment 170308
> 
> 
> View attachment 170309
> 
> 
> View attachment 170310


 You mounting those in a pickup ?


----------



## Broncslefty7

HA NO! 3000 gallons would kill my pickup. those will be our storage tanks. id rather not kill my truck lol.


----------



## aclawn

Bad news for next week SB storm.The extended never looked so terrible. The modeled cutter today just sent everyone over the edge. I mean, 2015 is not walking through that door...........


----------



## aclawn

Yesterday trying to find my truck!


----------



## Broncslefty7

That means no snow? I wish we had that much snow lowblue:


----------



## mjlawncare

Sunday is showing snowshowers and it looks like a possible storm in the Tuesday Wednesday time frame see how things workout all the weather forecasting is last minute this year cant put much into anything more then 3days out


----------



## darryl g

aclawn said:


> Bad news for next week SB storm.The extended never looked so terrible. The modeled cutter today just sent everyone over the edge. I mean, 2015 is not walking through that door...........


Great news since I finally got my snow tires on and my truck shopped out, lol. Still plenty of time though.


----------



## Lovetosail

Broncslefty7 said:


> few pics of one of our trucks and machine from last night. got these tanks and another brine maker from a guy in Illinois on plowsite, they got delivered at 3 am last night ;/
> 
> View attachment 170307
> 
> 
> View attachment 170308
> 
> 
> View attachment 170309
> 
> 
> View attachment 170310


----------



## Broncslefty7

Nice! Except for that bobcat logo


----------



## aclawn

It's worth keeping expectations in check I think!8th


----------



## aclawn

The Monday threat isn't over yet, models are closer with a secondary formation.
Lots of time left. Could cut still.


----------



## Broncslefty7

Accu noaa and weather chan r saying Tuesday


----------



## aclawn

Broncslefty7 said:


> Accu noaa and weather chan r saying Tuesday


yup saw that also.


----------



## Broncslefty7

FInally got the new set up and tanks all in place. Time to start Plumbing....


----------



## aclawn

Tueslowred:


----------



## Broncslefty7

thank god. hey ac you can use your new air compressor to blow the snow


----------



## aclawn

lol,that's a nice set up you have there.


----------



## Broncslefty7

thanks


----------



## leigh

Broncslefty7 said:


> FInally got the new set up and tanks all in place. Time to start Plumbing....
> 
> View attachment 170344
> 
> 
> View attachment 170345


Keep us updated,can't wait to see your setup on an upcoming episode of "Moonshiners"


----------



## aclawn

Broncslefty7 said:


> thanks


Bump it up 4 you auction


----------



## aclawn

leigh said:


> Keep us updated,can't wait to see your setup on an upcoming episode of "Moonshiners"


lmao


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## leigh

aclawn said:


>


We were # 1 for this last storm here in Milford,3.2" no wonder I'm so tired!


----------



## Broncslefty7

lol moonshine, I can think of a few other things to brew in there for double the money. I'll get some pics and a video up once my foreman and I get it all plumbed up. Thankfully I have a plumbing room full of everything we are going to need.


----------



## aclawn

This storm gonna rain to Maine when it's all said and done.


----------



## Lovetosail

It on a t190 love it cat makes a terrible track skidsteer


----------



## Broncslefty7

Idk I never owned a track machine, I ran a cat tracked machine once and thought it was nice. Yeah looks like this winter is fizzling out


----------



## Lovetosail

I am. Curious if anyone here has a tailgate salter the one that replaces the tailgate on a dump truck I got a 2 yard Downeaster stainless steel now electric on a dodge 4500


----------



## Lovetosail




----------



## leigh

Lovetosail said:


> I am. Curious if anyone here has a tailgate salter the one that replaces the tailgate on a dump truck I got a 2 yard Downeaster stainless steel now electric on a dodge 4500


 I've got an undertailgate on my gmc 4500.heard so so reviews about the replacement tailgate units.Maybe do a search on this site.


----------



## Broncslefty7

I never understood those. Why would you want to drive around with your dump body up? I was taught that was terrible for a truck


----------



## Lovetosail

I think you only put it up to fill the spreader but it would certainly be easier to unload the dump body than take the sander off half full wich I have to do quite often


----------



## Lovetosail

leigh said:


> I've got an undertailgate on my gmc 4500.heard so so reviews about the replacement tailgate units.Maybe do a search on this site.


Do you like the under taigate one


----------



## aclawn

The last time they saw snow dec 2016! and we think we have it bad.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/827850774600232964


----------



## Broncslefty7

Idk it looks like February warms up and we are done....


----------



## shawslawncare

From about the 12th of Feb, it's going to be mild....no snow :-(....time to start spring clean ups!!


----------



## Broncslefty7

Yup


----------



## Lovetosail

Yesterday in vt


----------



## ScubaSteve728

This Facebook page and the weather forecaster that runs it has been very accurate and provides a lot of detail, he believes feb will be cold and snowy into March
https://www.facebook.com/Northeast-Weather-Alert-164482587095720/


----------



## aclawn

Looks like snow for the 12th and 15th Still way out.IMO,don't pull out the rake yet.last day of winter look to arrived late this year!lol:hammerhead:


----------



## aclawn

https://twitter.com/AccuRayno


----------



## aclawn

Now winter is going to do a comeback the way the Pats did and WON with an Amazing comeback!lowred::clapping::clapping::clapping:

P>S> could we get a salt run from what coming this week!


----------



## aclawn

Thursday looks plowable on the last run. Is "HAMMERTIME" coming back!lowred::usflag:


----------



## aclawn

BREAKING NEWS: 13 intelligence agencies have confirmed the Russians hacked the Superbowl Game & The Weather!:usflag:


----------



## mjlawncare

Looks a possible salt run tommorow morning showing frozen precip here for 6hours then showing 3-6 Wednesday night Thursday its always a wait and see what happens


----------



## Broncslefty7

we need a little something. need to refresh those shrinking snow piles.


----------



## aclawn

NWCT OR I84 on up could get a Salt run tomorrow, looks to start around 4 am.For us on the coast rain all day tomorrow and for Wed-Thurs, Looks like snow 4 all of us this is more of a coastal storm Thurs. starting around 2 am Thurs morning a possible 2-5".


----------



## aclawn

The GFS wants to give us a snow storm.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## Broncslefty7

i need like two more days until our new liquid set up is done. once it is all plumbed in bring on the ice!


----------



## aclawn

http://www.accuweather.com/en/video...t-wednesday-night-into-thursday/2430839568001


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

Looks like it's "HAMMERTIME" From the 9th on it's a train wreck until the end of FEB.according to the GFS.lowblue:lowred:lowred:lowred:


----------



## aclawn

Hi-res NAM shows VERY heavy snow rates, upwards of 3" an hour.


----------



## aclawn

"Here Bernie"
Come on down "Plinko time" https://twitter.com/AccuRayno
This is set up to be a 4-8" storm for us on the SWCT coast.


----------



## leigh

Looks to be the typical gfs vs euro deal.Regardless it seems a lock we'll be plowing thur. Be interesting to see how much we lose to initial melting,58 deg wed and the temps don't get close to freezing for 3-5 hrs after the snow starts.We're in the sweet spot here on coast.New London and se coast looks like the potential or the heaviest precipt.Maybe go ots  Nah lowblue:


----------



## aclawn

Yup Coastal CT looks gd for the sweet spot.According to the H-RES NAM, at a rate of about 3" /hr, still good to it's a plowable event.WET SNOW FOR SURE.If the trough goes Neg it's Hammer time lol


----------



## leigh

I'm keeping up with each model run as a "continuing education" project.Interesting to see the ebb and flow of expectations.Joe Fury on fox was actually very low key about this storm this morning.Bernie was pretty conservative also.Best case looks to be 8" as the max amount.I know I'm a broken record,but just give me an easy 3-4"! Just put a salt order in,so it better snow lol


----------



## Broncslefty7

Accuweather says 6-10
Weather.com says 4-6
NOAA says less than an inch....

scattershot this year.


----------



## mjlawncare

Accuweather here says 3-6 weather channel 4-8 noaa 5inchs looks like will be plowing for sure got a salt run in last night still only 30degrees here


----------



## aclawn

This system hasn't hit land as of last models runs, Not to jinx us it can go OTS if the trough goes POS.. possibility of goodbye storm. Now it's Hammertime if it goes stays or goes NEG.IMO right it's plimko time or ping pong time.


----------



## aclawn

http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/WXTYPE/loop25ne.html


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

http://www.accuweather.com/en/videos/accuweather-experts/record-warmth-to-a-snowstorm/2430839568001


----------



## darryl g

Looks like 6+ from the latest forecasts


----------



## darryl g

This might be helpful to some of you who don't have real-time traffic info available from another source.

https://cttravelsmart.org/


----------



## Masssnowfighter

The local tv news weather guessers are late to the party like usual. They must of watched Bernie Rayno's latest forecast and feel confident enough to predict 6-10" as well


----------



## Lovetosail

Looks like all you wigwaming super heroes will be driving me crazy with those God forsaken lights me I got 6 commercial accounts and 13 driveways and one truck and one headlight for 15 years now


----------



## leigh

Lovetosail said:


> Looks like all you wigwaming super heroes will be driving me crazy with those God forsaken lights me I got 6 commercial accounts and 13 driveways and one truck and one headlight for 15 years now


 We can take up a collection to get you another headlight payup


----------



## TJS

Hooked up, Gassed up and wigwams tested.


----------



## leigh

So,in all seriousness,do you think we'll get enough to plow? Should I hook up plows? Polish my wigwams?


----------



## quigleysiding

Hate day time storms . Still have to gas up . No polishing or fancy lights here


----------



## leigh

quigleysiding said:


> Hate day time storms . Still have to gas up . No polishing or fancy lights here


 Only positive is it looks to start late enough so I won't have to plow for openings.Whats an inch or two going to matter with another 6-8 on the way.


----------



## quigleysiding

Yea two of m y trucks plow roads so will be out there. All the ya hoos will be out trying to get to work. My friends truck is in the trans shop so my other truck will be pretty busy . Told him we would cover one of his lots so be busy going back and forth keeping them open .


----------



## Lovetosail

quigleysiding said:


> Hate day time storms . Still have to gas up . No polishing or fancy lights here


Yup I'm old school been at it 30 years


----------



## Lovetosail

leigh said:


> We can take up a collection to get you another headlight payup


Thanks but no need for that I've been plowing for so long like that it don't bother me besides it like a hundred percent profit because I don't spend any on fancy stuff just extra dog food for my copilot


----------



## Broncslefty7

Rest up gentlemen


----------



## Broncslefty7

:hammerhead:Hmmm been thinking about it. What the hell are you guys talking about wigwams? Maybe I'm too young?


----------



## Nwct

:bluebounce::redbounce: Go Easy All . :dancing:


----------



## Evil Diesel

Broncslefty7 said:


> :hammerhead:Hmmm been thinking about it. What the hell are you guys talking about wigwams? Maybe I'm too young?


Wigwams are when ur headlights alternate like police cars. I think the OP is referring to are strodes.


----------



## Broncslefty7

Ahhhh ok lol. :terribletowel:


----------



## Evil Diesel

Evil Diesel said:


> Wigwams are when ur headlights alternate like police cars. I think the OP is referring to are strodes.


And what I was referring to were strobes! Too much running around today getting ready for the snow bomb tomorrow


----------



## leigh

Have fun and be safe! Looks like east of new haven is the highest snow amounts,saying up to a foot in my area,my heavy salting worked out great,bare spots after 3" now all covered at 4", time to get to work!


----------



## Broncslefty7

I measured 16 in Hartford 14 in newington.


----------



## mjlawncare

Just getting home for now Wolcott 17.5 inchs Waterbury 16inchs, im hearing on the radio another 2-5inchs For Friday night


----------



## chevyhauler

Evil Diesel said:


> Wigwams are when ur headlights alternate like police cars. I think the OP is referring to are strodes.


aren't those wigwags
I have a bunch of friends with those on their cars (not me) since what I drag race is a police car esq kinda thing.

For blizzards, that was the smoothest blizzard I have ever plowed. Minimal breakage. Extra backup truck on the road to expedite things and keep everyone open easier. Full night's sleep the night before. Like leigh said, what is an inch or so on the ground at 8am if we are about to get hit hard all day long. Had some businesses who closed early...even though the snow was done by then. Had one who opened at 3:15 and had to scramble to get them ready super quick...while the snow was still lingering. Also hate plowing when the sun is up but several businesses were closed or really slow so there was not much bs IN the lots, it was just driving between customers. 
Got a few hours sleep. Gotta go sand/salt then get some sleep for tonite.


----------



## TJS

I agree. Pretty easy. I must have hit my accounts at the perfect time. Cause when I plowed it went down to the pavement with no pre-treat or any material down. I see a bunch of lots right now that are just pure packed. Bring on more storms.


----------



## Broncslefty7

^^^^ (had to pull james foreman out of the ditch and save the night....). You forgot that part.


----------



## chevyhauler

Broncslefty7 said:


> ^^^^ (had to pull james foreman out of the ditch and save the night....). You forgot that part.


Didn't wanna kick a guy while he's down...Or bring back up an ugly part of your night!!!!
It happened to all of us, usually in blizzards. 
Dealing with a jammed sander right now. 
So much for a quick sand/salt run this morning. Sigh. Guess I spoke too soon. Friggin carma.


----------



## leigh

No idea what we got.Trying to figure out why I put in 18 hrs and the rest of the crew 10 hrs! Am I the only one who goes to bed at 5;30 am and can't sleep more than a couple hours,I envy those that just stay in bed till mid day lol


----------



## Broncslefty7

he was stuck stuck, i thought for sure i would have been able to lift him out with the machine. if it was the dump truck sure, but i didnt want to hurt my pick up lol.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## leigh

Anyone planning on plowing sun? Awfully quiet here.Still sleeping ? lol Man up!


----------



## trickynicky17

I hope so it looks a little warm here on the coast


----------



## aclawn

This look to over perform for us. Don't believe the TV.IMO All Snow.


----------



## aclawn

IMO 4 to 8". not 1-3'' Will man up when I see totals on Monday!.LOL
Also, the HRRR is not a trustworthy model it burns us sometimes.Going wait for RGEM model and see what it show. my fav. this close


----------



## aclawn

Look who in the bullseye!


----------



## trickynicky17

Thanks for all you weather posts aclawn there very helpful Thumbs Up


----------



## aclawn

RGEM so far has i84 on north all snow event.For us SWCT coastal there mixing.


----------



## leigh

Looks like 3-5' for us on coast.Perfect timing.Looks to change to rain around 3pm and precipt ends around 9.Key for us is to get sidewalks done before to much rain falls , always feel guilty sending out guys when I'm sitting nice and dry in truck.Glad this mess is coming on a sunday.Let our northern plowers take the brunt of this one!


----------



## aclawn




----------



## Evil Diesel




----------



## aclawn

leigh said:


> Looks like 3-5' for us on coast.Perfect timing.Looks to change to rain around 3pm and precipt ends around 9.Key for us is to get sidewalks done before to much rain falls , always feel guilty sending out guys when I'm sitting nice and dry in truck.Glad this mess is coming on a sunday.Let our northern plowers take the brunt of this one!


What a good time to start sidewalks
a couple hour before change over and let rain burn last inch.
Yes,our northern friend are lucky also Sunday rush hour!lol


----------



## aclawn

This is the look for us on wed Move Portland to New Haven CT!LOL


----------



## Evil Diesel

:hammerhead:


aclawn said:


>


I'm believe AccuWeather put this out before the 12z euro. Just saying


----------



## Broncslefty7

I think Hartford is good for a solid 6 tomorrow. Been hauling nonstop.


----------



## leigh

I may miss out on this one.Weather channel now says "less than an inch" Got about 1/4" at 10 am.So much salt down it probably wont add up.Plus 8 hrs of rain and rising temps would take care of it.Got a funeral home that has a viewing at 2pm so at least I'll pull in 350$ .Have fun northern guys!


----------



## Broncslefty7

got about 4 inches of snow in hartford and 1 inch of ice. raining and 32 now everything is an ice skating rink. its supposed to switch back to snow around 1 am and go lightly till about 3 am. will probly get up at 4ish and go salt again. Good Luck Everyone.

Wednesday looks like a bust, maybe a salt run but 38 degrees and mixed precip wont be a money maker thats for sure. it looks like the next two weeks are 40+.


----------



## leigh

leigh said:


> I may miss out on this one.Weather channel now says "less than an inch" Got about 1/4" at 10 am.So much salt down it probably wont add up.Plus 8 hrs of rain and rising temps would take care of it.Got a funeral home that has a viewing at 2pm so at least I'll pull in 350$ .Have fun northern guys!


 So much for less than an inch,ended up with a rain soaked 3",full crew and full route lol.


----------



## mjlawncare

Ended up with about 4.5inchs and a good amount of ice temperatures never made it to 30 here all day


----------



## aclawn

A miss for wed storm according to Bernie.

http://www.accuweather.com/en/video...torms-across-the-east-next-week/2430839568001

Close to SECT>


----------



## Broncslefty7

looks like a miss for the next two weeks, 40+ and sunny. then 40+ and rainy.


----------



## leigh

Last night was supposed to have temps go up to 36 or so here on coast.Set my alarm for 4 am and good thing.Temp 31 deg,every account was a sheet of ice. Ran around like a maniac and was able to get to them all in 4 hrs all by myself.Gotta keep reminding myself not to trust these forecasts.You'd think after 25yrs that I would learn!


----------



## leigh

Did anyone get hit by that snow squall sometime last night.My friend in Danbury had to push lots again.I had nothing at my house in milford but almost a half inch on 2 accounts in Orange.No time to plow,just turned the sander dial to 11 !


----------



## Broncslefty7

we had like 20 mins of snow at like 5ish, but it burned off fast after we salted.


----------



## Broncslefty7

it started off nice and fluffy, not for long though.....


----------



## leigh

Gotta teach that guy to keep all 4 wheels on the ground lol.Or make him pay for the new shoes!


----------



## Broncslefty7

he never ran it before i was just trying to record lol. i said just dont hit anything lol....


----------



## Broncslefty7




----------



## aclawn

looks very quiet with above normal temps. until the middle of march.Maybe one or two storms before spring cleanup time!


----------



## Broncslefty7

we are going to make another batch of liquid tomorrow, so hopefully we start getting some more snow.


----------



## aclawn

Say it ain't snow! After getting nearly 3 feet of snow this weekend, another foot of snow is on its way to Maine. Road trip it Snowmobile time?lol


----------



## StarsandStripesSnow

Ugh, with all these warm temps I should probably hold off grabbing a plow...


----------



## Broncslefty7

We look warm until march. Hopefully we can get 1-2 more storms in


----------



## TJS

The fat lady looks like she is stepping up to the mic soon.


----------



## Broncslefty7

yeah i was thinking the same.


----------



## aclawn

Maybe a couple of salt run last week of feb. and first week of march. For a plowable snow, I think after the middle of march is our best chance, the cold will be in place for any precip.Thumbs Up


----------



## aclawn

WOW! NOAA new satellite GOES16 https://www.nesdis.noaa.gov/GOES-16


----------



## StarsandStripesSnow

Ugh I'm so tempted to buy, but I want to be able to use it this season haha would be a kick in the dick if I got it then didn't get a single plowable storm. 

Anyone know if its considerably better to wait for pre-season pricing?


----------



## mjlawncare

32 and snowing pretty hard here starting to stick


----------



## aclawn

mjlawncare said:


> 32 and snowing pretty hard here starting to stick


You might have a salt rum MJ looks like 1" 4 u. storm move south a little on the last run


----------



## aclawn

tp://bit.ly/2l9cplh


----------



## aclawn




----------



## StarsandStripesSnow

Hard to believe Hartford, CT got 42.7" of snow this season...


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

Normal February snowfall total to date for Hartford is 6.9". They have 22.6".to date.
Normal snowfall total for Bridgeport is 4.5". They have 12.8" to date.


----------



## leigh

This would explain why I'm flush with cash.payup I'm rich and didn't even know it.


----------



## Broncslefty7

can you post that snow total page again for the season?


----------



## aclawn

http://w2.weather.gov/climate/xmacis.php?wfo=box Boston ma


----------



## aclawn

http://w2.weather.gov/climate/xmacis.php?wfo=okx uptown ny


----------



## aclawn

Bye Snow Pack it was nice seeing you.*newusflag*
Next winter, the El Niño is shaping up appears to be the kind that we had in ‘02-'03 and '09-'10, which are colder/snowier versions than the '15-'16 version. This winter is so far above Avg compare to last year with snow totals no complaint here.Winter end on March 20th.


----------



## Broncslefty7

its a sad sad day.....


----------



## aclawn

Would love to see a couple snowflakes in a couple of weeks, so we can salvage the back end.Before we kick back into gear attacking Mud season.*trucewhiteflag*

Up next Snowplowing https://pressroom.ups.com/pressroom...onceptType=PressReleases&id=1487687844847-162


----------



## Broncslefty7

Started some commercial renovations today. first outdoor job of the season..... This one is getting 4 ft of cantilevered stampcrete around the perimeter and new aggregate plaster. should be an interesting season.


----------



## Broncslefty7

notice theres no ice!!! generally this time of year we are augering through 8-12 inches of ice to do pump downs.......


----------



## aclawn

Keep your plow closeCold coming back next week and looks like something on the radar for between 5 & 7.


----------



## Broncslefty7

thanks for the good news.


----------



## aclawn

MJO,Winter is coming back next week!:clapping:
http://www.bom.gov.au/climate/mjo/


----------



## aclawn

https://www.climate.gov/news-features/blogs/enso/what-mjo-and-why-do-we-care


----------



## aclawn

*Joe BastardiVerified account*‏@BigJoeBastardi  47m47 minutes ago
Meanwhile modeling looking colder each run for the front of March. No MJO into warm phases this time. Look out


----------



## Broncslefty7

So how are we going to get Malloy out and who are we going to replace him with??? This should be interesting.... any CCDL members on Here?


----------



## fireside

It's not just Malloy!!! Hartford is a complete mess! Drain the swamp is very fitting for our sorry their capital we the people just means the politicians. The plan to balance the state budget on the backs of the small towns may just happen. Not reported in the news is all towns mill rates will be 41 miles including the big cities. Just to explain my town we currently are going to lose 1.8 million that mean to me 3.9 mills just to maintain current service levels and I get nothing! City of new haven is looking at 13 to 21 million in increased funding.


----------



## fireside

Spend sometime looking at the bills being proposed. Service provide sales tax 6.35 current proposed 8.5 on services including residential work.


----------



## aclawn

*Mark DavisVerified account*‏@markdavisWTNH  Feb 17
NRA and NSSF join CCDL in urging public and lawmakers to oppose Malloy Pistol Permit fee hike as too expensive for average residents


----------



## Broncslefty7

Yeah 450 is crazy.... one of my employees earned 21k last year. Got 9k in taxes back....... is also on obama phone, welfare, food stamps etc. if you have all 7 state benefits and assistance it equals making 23/hr.. that's a serious problem.....

23/hr to sit home and do nothing. Insane


----------



## Broncslefty7

They didn't even bid that baseball stadium out. They just gave it to the contractors already doing all the other work......


----------



## Broncslefty7

CT sucks, drop tax to flat 25% and watch business flourish. Everyone will move back. 33% is crazy............


----------



## fireside

Just wait over the next few weeks that stadium project is going to be blow out of the water!!!! A lot more coming than an FBI investigation. I will be shocked if a game is ever played on that field stay tuned it's going to get very interesting


----------



## Broncslefty7

I haven't heard anything about the FBI, I talked to the architect a few weeks ago. He straight up said that he could have had the project come in 3 mil under budget but the mayor gave it to all his buddies. And the best part. The lights are on 24/7 there.... there's already structural cracks every in the Pilar's also.....


----------



## Broncslefty7

It's not like the FBI will do anything. You or we never see dems get held accountable for anything. The CCDL is making major progress though. It looks good. I wish they would have a grace period to open up AR registration again.


----------



## aclawn

My first time skiing!*trucewhiteflag*


----------



## aclawn

Funny how the deepest winter pattern of the whole winter is coming in march when it's not expected or wanted by a lot of folks. Going to be some pissed off people the next couple weeks after the mild spell ends Friday. Stinging cold with people cursing the cold, landscapers who thought they were gonna start spring cleanups etc. Love it


----------



## fireside

What are you thinking? I was looking nothing really all that much different than we have been seeing.


----------



## Broncslefty7

Up and down hot then called no snow will stick


----------



## darryl g

So maybe a little clipper system coming through late Thursday/Friday time frame. Looks like a slim chance it will be any measurable accumulation.


----------



## mjlawncare

Couple inchs possible Friday morning wouldnt mind getting rid of some salt going to be back in the teens for a few nights this weekend


----------



## Broncslefty7

had flood warnings all night. didnt get a drop of rain.


----------



## fireside

Wed night weather is going to be interesting. Don't be surprised if you see a tornado watch posted!


----------



## Broncslefty7

where do you guys see this inclement weather for the end of this week? i see cold temps but no moisture.


----------



## darryl g

From the NWS:

.LONG TERM /THURSDAY NIGHT THROUGH TUESDAY/...
The upper level jet will be situated south of the region Thursday
night through early Saturday along with there being a deep upper
level trough within the Northeast. The trough will lift out of the
region Saturday night through Sunday with ridging taking place. This
will continue through Tuesday. The upper level jet will not be as
strong and will be moving across the region and eventually north of
the region early next week.

A much colder airmass Thursday night will prevail through Saturday
night. Colder than normal temperatures can be expected with cold air
advection from a gusty NW flow Thursday evening. Winds will diminish
going into Friday. *An Alberta Clipper will be arriving Friday,
providing a chance of snow across the region with wet bulb cooling
as falling snow aloft will cool the column down to below
freezing after a short time. Forecast POPs could go up with
subsequent forecasts as most GEFS members were showing
precipitation across the region on Friday. NAM is strongest with
the clipper showing a deeper low and more precipitation while
ECMWF shifts the clipper more to the south of the region, only
grazing the region with very little precipitation, while the CMC
is basically dry. Kept mention of a chance of light snow
Friday.*

The liquid equivalent amounts were mostly less than a quarter of an
inch and with temperatures being above freezing initially, not much
in accumulation is expected at this time, keeping snow at a few
tenths of an inch accumulation. *There is the possibility though
of getting around 2 inches of snow* with any colder trend to
temperatures as well as any higher trend in moisture content and
precipitation.


----------



## Broncslefty7

sounds good to me. i could use a good salt run.


----------



## Broncslefty7

looks like tomorrow mornings snow went to friday night.


----------



## fireside

Looking like nothing at this point. Friday night is better for any chance sun down and a little colder


----------



## aclawn

We're lucky if we even see a flake tomorrow.
Next couple of weeks look good with a few cutter coming our way a little NNE, the only problem the pattern has flip to close to normal temps or above.Only if this weekend cold snap could hang around a week.


----------



## Broncslefty7

you just crushed my salt run dreams. i need to use up some of this liquid to lol.


----------



## fireside

I was hoping for a salt run. I'm pulling the second salter off this weekend. Clean and back in the rack.


----------



## darryl g

I'll just wholly demobilize my snow equipment and start getting my lawn care stuff ready. That should ensure that we get some snow...


----------



## Broncslefty7

sounds like a valid plan ill do the same.


----------



## fireside

I'm not ready to go that far. My loader stays out into April 1 skidsteer may come home before that.


----------



## TJS

Fat Lady's is warming up.


----------



## mjlawncare

Possible snow squalls today between 4pm-10pm as the cold front moves through maybe will luck out get a salt run in


----------



## mjlawncare

SNOW SHOWERS WITH EMBEDDED SNOW SQUALLS LATE TODAY


AN ARCTIC COLD FRONT WILL CROSS THE REGION LATE THIS AFTERNOON AND
EVENING. AS IT DOES SO, SCATTERED SNOW SHOWERS ARE EXPECTED TO
DEVELOP. SOME OF THESE SNOW SHOWERS COULD BECOME SQUALLS, WITH
QUICK ACCUMULATIONS ON AREA ROADWAYS AND RAPID VISIBILITY
REDUCTIONS AT TIMES. THE BEST CHANCE FOR THESE WILL OCCUR BETWEEN
4 PM AND 10 PM THIS EVENING.

NOTE THAT, LIKE SUMMERTIME THUNDERSTORMS, THESE SQUALLS ARE WILL
BE HIT-OR-MISS WITH SOME LOCATIONS SEEING LITTLE TO NO IMPACT.


----------



## aclawn

According to the HRRR, A nice Squall could come across NWCT tonite.


----------



## Broncslefty7

i am going to salt just in case, NOAA says snow squals in hartford. Good enough for me. Already told customers.


----------



## aclawn

Wow, talk about a crazy model run --
every 2 days, you can pick a new season.


----------



## aclawn

Could this be the last :bluebounce: EURO snow total next 10 days. GFS is a diff.story .wishful thinking.


----------



## fireside

I say not going to happen. I'm pulling my last sander off today! They are stored hanging in a rack so if needed 2 minutes back on.

I'm starting to get the tractors ready for pulling season. Dam cold today but the chubby girl is out


----------



## mjlawncare

Might be a storm next weekend something to keep an eye on temps seem to be trending colder


----------



## aclawn

SWCT


----------



## aclawn

GFS is showing rain In the last run.


----------



## Broncslefty7

yeah we started pool work like 2 weeks ago. all the plow and sanders are off except for the sander on my truck just in case. machines are sitting on property until april 1rst.


----------



## FordFisherman

Don't put the equipment away just yet....


----------



## mjlawncare

Temperatures look cold again next weekend highs only in the 20s and 30s with a couple opportunities for snow looks unsettled the next few weeks


----------



## aclawn




----------



## mjlawncare

SPOTTY LIGHT FREEZING RAIN POSSIBLE LATE TONIGHT AND EARLYTUESDAY MORNING ACROSS INTERIOR PORTIONS OF THE LOWER HUDSON
VALLEY AND SOUTHERN CONNECTICUT AND WESTERN PASSAIC COUNTY



SPOTTY LIGHT RAIN WILL DEVELOP AFTER MIDNIGHT. THERE COULD BE
POCKETS OF INTERIOR PORTIONS OF THE LOWER HUDSON VALLEY AND
SOUTHERN CONNECTICUT AND WESTERN PASSAIC COUNTY WHERE TEMPERATURES
ARE AT OR JUST BELOW FREEZING. THESE AREAS COULD EXPERIENCE SOME
LIGHT FREEZING RAIN, IF THE SPOTTY PRECIPITATION OCCURS OVER
THESE AREAS. IT APPEARS THAT TEMPERATURES SHOULD RISE ABOVE
FREEZING TUESDAY MORNING BEFORE STEADIER RAIN ARRIVES.

MOTORISTS SHOULD BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR ISOLATED SLICK SPOTS IN
NORMALLY COLDER AREAS LATE TONIGHT AND TUESDAY MORNING.


----------



## Broncslefty7

I think we could have a messy freezing rain couple of weeks until April.


----------



## aclawn

Well not looking good for us in ct.model runs show storm coming this weekend little to the south of us."Plinko times".SWCT friday we might have some mixing.








SWCT friday we might have some mixing.


----------



## aclawn

salt run friday


----------



## aclawn

4, 8,12,16 day totals on GEFS of snow


----------



## aclawn

Bernie bit.ly/2mUnU3Y


----------



## chevyhauler

I don't pull equipment until late March at the very earliest. At least then I can look at long distance temperature trends.
This year will be tough since my first race is on March 25th. Tougher to pull a car trailer with a sander in the bed.
No exterior work scheduled till April ish.


----------



## mjlawncare

Looks like a solid 3-6inchs possible Thursday night Friday morning, next Tuesday Wednesday could be a big storm if things come together


----------



## Broncslefty7

Winter putting up a fight this year.


----------



## aclawn

https://twitter.com/AccuRayno


----------



## leigh

Looks good.


----------



## aclawn

http://www.accuweather.com/en/video...hilly-to-nyc/hlcgy4yte6pd0nst8xte6qhtbmy4cyov


----------



## leigh

This is a bust,weatherman just said the kiss of death statement "2-4 inches,mostly on grassy surfaces".got to get some grass plowing accounts!


----------



## aclawn

no complaint at least they got us ready for Tuesday.Not total waste did a salt run and a possible one tommorow morning.And we still have 4hrs could this be our thump it heading our way.


----------



## mjlawncare

5inchs in the grass here and maybe an inch on the pavement, just started sticking to the pavement the past hour here its still money and its just setting the stage for Tuesday ground temps will be much colder come Tuesday after this cold weekend


----------



## Broncslefty7

we have 2 inches on the grass nothing on pavement now. will get a good salt run in tonight.


----------



## mjlawncare

View attachment 171380


----------



## aclawn

Tuesday is Plinko time for me with the rain line! :gunsfiring:








temps look good!


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

What do we think for tues. 0-24" my guessThumbs Up


----------



## Lovetosail

Y'all get those wigwams polished up and try not to get to excited


----------



## darryl g

As far as Tuesday goes, I can say with a high degree of confidence that something will happen.


----------



## aclawn

bit.ly/2msPv9n


----------



## aclawn




----------



## Oconn709

This storm looks like we can work for days time to make sure everything works right. Would be a great way to end a poor winter. Waiting for Joe Bastardi's update.


----------



## aclawn

Bernie https://www.periscope.tv/w/1mrGmeeEoYDGy
Looks like were going to get a couple of inches Monday nite into Tuesday, and then snow all day Tuesday 8 pm.A daytime grand finally.Let see how many jacks and jills stay home or try to be a hero on Tuesday with no wingmen on.


----------



## aclawn

Look like winter not going to let us go after this storm.


----------



## Broncslefty7

sounds good to me, i need to offload more of this liquid lol. moday/tuesday will be a nice money maker.


----------



## leigh

Still lots of questions about the exact track.But I think its safe to say we'll all be plowing.Looks like it could be a wet heavy snow here on coast,35 deg during the day.I'll be happy with a foot or less.That 14"er we had here last month was a piece of cake! Looks like I'll use up all my salt,may have to pickup a little more.Just have to wait and see.


----------



## mjlawncare

Winter storm watch already posted for northern fairfield and new haven county blizzard watch on the coast


----------



## mjlawncare




----------



## darryl g

I guess gearing up for that last storm wasn't pointless then. Now I'm ready to roll. Maybe just add a little more weight. 

We ended up getting about 5 inches on grass in the Old Saybrook area from the last storm but only spotty accumulation on pavement. Some blowing snow this morning onto roadways from open areas.


----------



## Lovetosail

Don't count yer $$$$$$ yet it looks likes it going out east a little


----------



## Lovetosail

lowblue:


----------



## Broncslefty7

We will get something idk about 8-12 though. The wind is going to be brutal


----------



## Lovetosail

4-8 is where I make money any more than that I got to get help there goes the profit I have 30 driveways and three commercial lots one truck


----------



## aclawn

Start around Mon. nite 2am to 8pm 8-12 another 2-4 on Sat. or Sun.
Nice about and inch an hour just like our last 12" storm.Some serious wind 40-50 MPH Wind Gusts..


----------



## aclawn

RPM shows the low staying far enough off the coast I-95 gets hammered with all snow. Mixing stays to extreme S NJ


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## leigh

It seems like the "trend" has it moving east.Be interesting to see what actually happens.Just have to wait and see.I don't mind the snow,its the winds.I always feel bad for the sidewalk crews.At least it won't be bitterly cold.Think I'll get 3 or 4 extra sidewalk guys to make it easier on my crews.Going to be a long day and night regardless.


----------



## AccuCon

I have not seen a trend, I have seen a wind shield wiper with ever model run east, west, east, west....Control has it pretty much the same


----------



## leigh

AccuCon said:


> I have not seen a trend, I have seen a wind shield wiper with ever model run east, west, east, west....Control has it pretty much the same


Don't get nervous,it's still coming,it just won't be what we think it will be right now,its the weather after all,unfathomable lol The ultimate kicker would be if it went out to sea :angry::hammerhead:

Just joking!


----------



## Lovetosail

Be alright with me if I didn't have to plow I got more important things to do now besides I hate seeing all those silly wigwams


----------



## Nwct

Nor'easter ... Sure! 
Get some  Watch Andlowred:.....-----*******


----------



## aclawn

Last Models runs move a little east all snow for ct ,mass.


----------



## leigh

I don't care how much we get. I just would like it to taper off by 9 pm tues.Going to be a tight schedule trying to get it all done by 6 am -9 am Weds.Nothing worse than lingering nuisance snow! Also wont be much of a problem plowing with the storm,but how do you send out sidewalk crews in blizzard conditions? Not me,ill have them wait till its all over unless I get some "volunteers" ? Also trying to figure out the best time to get a few hours sleep. I'm already running endless strategic scenarios through my mind


----------



## darryl g

Ill be out plowing with the storm regardless of conditions. In white-out conditions I just "camp out" at my factory lot where I can keep busy. Luckily I've got a helper for this storm. My younger son is home from college on spring break. I don't a have a lot of shoveling/snowblowing on my route but it's nice to have someone riding shotgun during big storms. And late storms like these are why it drives me nuts that some of my customers pull the plow stakes I installed at the first sign of warm weather. At least 2 of them have done so.


----------



## quigleysiding

Errr Hate late season storms . My youngest son is going to texas monday night to visit my other son that works down there . Now I need to find someone to drive his truck . I have a guy that works for me that I can get to drive it but he has never plowed . I guess I can put him with my oldest son so he doesn't have to learn the route . Nothing like a blizzard to break in a new driver .


----------



## aclawn

that about the time it stops between 8 & 9 pm tues,and there one in the shadow for sat or sun.Fat lady playing catch up with us.The wind look to be at it's strongest point between 9am = 3pm


----------



## aclawn

CT in the 12 to 18"


----------



## Lovetosail

I'm thinking middlesex county 10"


----------



## Lovetosail

I don't mind the plowing or the hours it's the impatient people that get to me


----------



## leigh

aclawn said:


> that about the time it stops between 8 & 9 pm tues,and there one in the shadow for sat or sun.Fat lady playing catch up with us.The wind look to be at it's strongest point between 9am = 3pm


That would be perfect timing.Just saw a report that shows Stratford,milford,orange between 6-12 and 12-18 boundary .Not that any snow totals at this point are set in stone, just guesses at this point.That pretty much covers it al lol Safer would be 4"-20" can't loose with that range.


----------



## AccuCon

Let's see if it beats Superstorm 93


----------



## aclawn

Leigh you know how Milford always work out for us with totals,watch and see some crazy total of 18 to 30"".IDK maybe the Spotter start  to early when there a storm.:hammerhead::usflag: 12+ for the hold state of CT.nice love itpayup


----------



## Nwct

:dancing::dancing::dancing: SNOW STORM Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## Broncslefty7

I'll take a monster storm my biggest account needs all of it hauled out by Friday for a convention lol


----------



## leigh

aclawn said:


> Leigh you know how Milford always work out for us with totals,watch and see some crazy total of 18 to 30"".IDK maybe the Spotter start  to early when there a storm.:hammerhead::usflag: 12+ for the hold state of CT.nice love itpayup


I still have nightmares about that 38" storm a couple of years ago,never felt so helpless lol.I laugh when people are wishing for these types of storms.Thats when you find out its virtually impossible to even use a plow truck to move that much snow.Then you get these braniacs that tell you to "plow with the storm".Yeah,3" an hour ,zero visability and all your time spent on 1 out of 25 lots. Still thanking my friend who got his JD 544 loader down from Danbury,I still thank him everytime I see him! I'm still on meds,if it happens again you'll be seeing the results on the 11 oclock news!


----------



## Broncslefty7

That storm was brutal we ended up with all trucks down and only had a freightliner with 11 foot plow and a 87 case 680 2wd loader going it was hell.


----------



## Broncslefty7

And two bobcats with no cabs and only buckets :terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel:


----------



## Nwct

Storm Nemo ! Only storm ever ...
in over 20yrs did I say Ok I have no business being out here!!! . made it the 20 mile trek home (away from civilization and lights ) around 1-3 am and luckily as I went forward and neared home the dot guys at home area had a lane open !!! Where I left they did not ,(and did not know what I'd find, but was pushing on and past the point of no return ) looking out the side window going forward- not the first time ,but the worst time.. and I knew it would be hard to get someone to me if I stopped ,, I saw no one in the 2hrs it took to go 20 miles ..(3 am in 3 feet of BLIZZARD)and cars that were stuck were drifted over and visibility was ZERO!!! but made it and wow one for the books ! Next day stacking with the 12v first gen and kubota for the week.
That truck and someone upstairs had me that night !Jesus take the wheel!


----------



## Nwct




----------



## darryl g

Oh come on, that storm was fun. Nothing like having snow up to your mirrors.


----------



## Nwct

Minus 2hrs of wt???? Where's the road and where am I , It was a BLAST


----------



## Lovetosail

Yup I agree these storms are losers for me got to hire people to do half my route


----------



## chevyhauler

That storm SUKED. Four and a half days straight...four hours sleep total.
Through all of it I only got 1 "service" call. It was from a property owner who had been asked by one of his tenants (Chinese restaurant) when the lot would be open. I respectfully reminded him that the roads were legally closed so not only could people not come and get food....they could not deliver either. He backed off and his lot was plowed 12 hours (and a 1 hr nap) later.
NO desire to see ANYTHING like that again. Thanks!!!


----------



## fireside

Well I guess it's time to fuel the loader and skidsteer. Big snow is always an adventure. Lots of calls when are you coming I need to go out!! Go out where is my standard question. The best is the elderly that never leave the house. I plow three trauma surgery doctors homes. They will call to let me know if they will be home and on call. If not they will never call other than an emergency!


----------



## chevyhauler

Same thing happened to us. 
This was a triple driveway with a common road. 6' drift leading in at the bottom. 
Middle house had a doctor living there. We get there and he goes off on me about how we were late. Tells me that he is a doctor. I told him that if he was THAT important, the hospital would have sent someone to get him. Told him that I had NO idea how long it would be. Two hours later we got him out. He comes back three hours after that...We r still there...And he is sweet as PIE towards me...Once he saw the snowmagheddon that was beyond his garage. LOL


----------



## Lovetosail

Nwct said:


> Storm Nemo ! Only storm ever ...
> in over 20yrs did I say Ok I have no business being out here!!! . made it the 20 mile trek home (away from civilization and lights ) around 1-3 am and luckily as I went forward and neared home the dot guys at home area had a lane open !!! Where I left they did not ,(and did not know what I'd find, but was pushing on and past the point of no return ) looking out the side window going forward- not the first time ,but the worst time.. and I knew it would be hard to get someone to me if I stopped ,, I saw no one in the 2hrs it took to go 20 miles ..(3 am in 3 feet of BLIZZARD)and cars that were stuck were drifted over and visibility was ZERO!!! but made it and wow one for the books ! Next day stacking with the 12v first gen and kubota for the week.
> That truck and someone upstairs had me that night !Jesus take the wheel!


Same here I had my dog with me and I was fearful for his life more than my own


----------



## Broncslefty7

I found the best solution this year for getting less calls. I dropped my residentials and put all my commercials on a group alert text.


----------



## darryl g

Ugh, calling for sleet and rain mixing in for eastern coastal area. Makes it so much more slippery, prone to packing and nasty once it freezes.


----------



## Broncslefty7

Looks like straight wet heavy snow for Hartford area


----------



## leigh

Looks like the models are starting their last minute battles.I just saw the weather channel lower amount for me on coast to 5-8.Another said 8-12 and some are hanging on to 12-18.The storm seems to be moving a little more to the east,warm air mixes in and rain line more to the west.Have to wait and see.We're going to see radically different totals throughout ct, but that's not unusual.


----------



## mjlawncare

They upgraded us to a blizzard warning this morning calling for 18-24


----------



## fireside

The storm will continue to change because there is no storm st this time! 18 to24" is going to suck in 10 hours not the original 35 hour storm they were talking about


----------



## aclawn

yup,Storm track forecast trending a bit closer to the coast. Mixing line is over FFLD county and NH county.Still a 12+ heavy wet snow


----------



## aclawn

rain mix line hugging the coast


----------



## aclawn

SNOW


----------



## Broncslefty7

are totals dropping?


----------



## darryl g

Broncslefty7 said:


> are totals dropping?


From what I'm getting yes for southeast coastal CT due to a shift NW in model guidance meaning sleet and possibly rain mixing in but no less precip, just heavier/wetter. Not fun to deal with. I'll be trying to push off whatever I can before the changeover. Still going to be a good bit before changeover. So teens instead of 20s for inches in southeast areas. Much of the state is looking at 2 foot potential.

http://www.weather.gov/media/okx/Briefings/BlizzardBriefing.pdf


----------



## Nwct

:gunsfiring:>>>>> push east a bit 
No mixing just snow please 
whatever the totals


----------



## SnowFakers

This is gunna stink. First storm working the full time job, not gunna be able to go out and hit my few driveways till after its all said and done. Best of luck boys. Take it slow. Think like the blizzard of years ago, 4 low will be key!


----------



## leigh

Bernies thinking its moving toward the west,loosing the negative tilt and going neutral for a while,what does that mean? You inland guys are going to get wacked and us coastal gents will be plowing the am snow and watch the rain clean up the lots before we go back to snow and have an easy night of plowing when all is said and done by 8 pm.Then again this is New England,the weather(forecast) changes endlessly. Theres plenty of $$$ to be made whatever the outcome payuppayuppayup


----------



## leigh

Heres some food for thought before I hit the sack- sun sets an hour later now , the sun strength is the same as in mid September, buds are out and many flowers have bloomed.The result,we may loose 1 " of snow due to the effect of these often overlooked scientific facts,so deduct that from your expected snow amounts, good night and we''ll compare war stories in a couple days,stay safe!


----------



## Nwct

Blizzard 2017 
Go Easy Boys ! Here it is Thumbs Up
This is what we do lowblue:
And BTW 
State of Emergency 
and Travel Ban
Nice ! That'll help us .


----------



## paedbo

Excuse my lack of knowledge. How does the travel ban affect private plowers? I need to make multiple passes and cannot wait until the end of storm if it ends up being a lot of snow fall. I tried looking it up on the Web but I just see emergency vehicles and essential etc etc. But what does that mean to private snow removers?


----------



## aclawn

The last time there was a band i drove on state road with no problem .if a cop stop me my excuse would be,i have an emergency you,have to plow an emergency room doctor driveway.


----------



## aclawn

The latest forecast has snowfall beginning between 3:00 to 5:00 a.m. on Tuesday with blizzard conditions expected by 9:00 a.m. With winds reaching as much as 50 miles per hour inland and 60 miles per hour on the coast, there will be white out conditions for as much as six hours during the day. Snow is expected to taper off between 10:00 p.m. and midnight with final counts of 10 to 15 inches along the southeast coast, 16 to 20 inches at the southwest coast, 20 to 28 inches across central and western Connecticut, and 24 to 30 inches in the northwest hills and higher elevations.


----------



## aclawn

Just got up, 3inch here ffld county


----------



## leigh

Forecast is down to 3-5 for southern new haven county,5-8 in Stratford area.This storm moved about 30 miles or so to the west.montauge ny is only getting 1-3 ! Shows mix as far as Danbury ct.Changes to rain around 11-12 this am and doesn't go back to snow.Looks like I'll get a full nights sleep tonight! Have fun .Thumbs Up


----------



## mjlawncare

We already have 6inchs


----------



## leigh

Now we're back up to 8-12" Time to stop looking at these ever changing forecasts.No more blizzard warning,just a winter storm warning.Time to head out ,I'm billing for at least 2 pushes and a salting,doesn't matter if we get 6" or 12" Have fun.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## BUFF

I just talked to a guy in Ansonia and he said he has aboot 12" wind is blowing aboot 30mph and it just changed over to Sleet. He fears it'll turn to rain and turn into a ice storm 
Doesn't sound like fun guys......


----------



## aclawn

yup,raining here on the coast about 10miles from there


----------



## cpmi

BUFF said:


> I just talked to a guy in Ansonia and he said he has aboot 12" wind is blowing aboot 30mph and it just changed over to Sleet. He fears it'll turn to rain and turn into a ice storm
> Doesn't sound like fun guys......


Yipper --I hail from Ansonia also and that's what I'm worried about. Hopefully it goes no farther than sleet.


----------



## mjlawncare

We have about 18inchs here snowing lighter now winds still cranking alot of drifting


----------



## BUFF

cpmi said:


> Yipper --I hail from Ansonia also and that's what I'm worried about. Hopefully it goes no farther than sleet.


I sent my buddy this a while ago, saying nice spring day, temps in low 70's...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

BUFF said:


> I sent my buddy this a while ago, saying nice spring day, temps in low 70's...
> View attachment 171465


Seems like buffyland is the opposite of this side of the country. You get snow and 20's, we have sun and 60's. We get snow and 20's, and you have sun and 70's.

I'm ready for spring to come and stay.


----------



## BUFF

John_DeereGreen said:


> Seems like buffyland is the opposite of this side of the country. You get snow and 20's, we have sun and 60's. We get snow and 20's, and you have sun and 70's.
> 
> I'm ready for spring to come and stay.


It's "Bufftopia" and yes our weather is an interesting thing....


----------



## Broncslefty7

Snowed hard till about 1:00 then rain then ice until 9:00pm. I measured 14 inches of snow, 2 inches of ice in Hartford. Not a fun storm. 450 and 550 both went down.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

Here are link you can find snow total of an area not by town.Scroll down there's differce town from ct,nh,ny,nj and ma. on there.
http://www.nws.noaa.gov/os/brochures/climate/NOWDATAactsheetD.pdf
http://w2.weather.gov/climate/xmacis.php?wfo=okx
http://w2.weather.gov/climate/xmacis.php?wfo=okx
Not an Official and certified reports


----------



## aclawn




----------



## Randall Ave

aclawn said:


>


Is this for Saturday?


----------



## leigh

Am I the only one who spent a ridiculous amount of time dealing with this storm? Finally home.36 hrs straight tues into wed,wide awake the whole time and not tired at all? 7 hrs sleep and put in 14 hrs today.Darn rain really complicated things. How much snow did the miford,Shelton,orange area get? It was hard to tell with the sleet and rain.The piles were huge for what seemed like 6-8" or so.Got to load out snow tomorrow and that should be it.Theres no way any snow this weekend can stick with the insane amount of salt I put down.Tired rambling lol


----------



## aclawn

Sat. looks to start late afternnon into sun am 2-4 , higher amount for the coastal towns.weeeee!!! slept 10hrs


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

SECT could get a surprise


----------



## aclawn

Did mother nature feel bad that southeast Ct missed out on the big snow earlier this week?


----------



## aclawn

Snow potential for late Saturday into early Sunday. Very narrow band of accumulating snow shown on the models. Watching it closely to see where it ultimately shifts to. Right now its over Long Island.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## leigh

Thanks ac.I must be dense! I can never navigate the noaa site,its like a maze that I get lost in lol
Still skeptical that with relatively warm temps sat night,the massive amount of salt on lots,that the snow will have a chance to stick. Unintentional pretreat! But Ill welcome it, it will be a piece of cake!


----------



## aclawn

Big difference liegh for Milford totals


----------



## cpmi

leigh said:


> Am I the only one who spent a ridiculous amount of time dealing with this storm? Finally home.36 hrs straight tues into wed,wide awake the whole time and not tired at all? 7 hrs sleep and put in 14 hrs today.Darn rain really complicated things. How much snow did the miford,Shelton,orange area get? It was hard to tell with the sleet and rain.The piles were huge for what seemed like 6-8" or so.Got to load out snow tomorrow and that should be it.Theres no way any snow this weekend can stick with the insane amount of salt I put down.Tired rambling lol


No your not the only one-this storm took forever!! I'm from Ansonia where I measured just shy of a foot before the sleet came in. I also have two accounts in Shelton where I measured 10 3/4 inches. Yes the piles were huge and heavy.


----------



## Broncslefty7

we pretty much went from 4 AM tuesday until 6 AM wednesday. we didnt get any rain just a lot of ice. went around with treated salt about 4 am wednesday and everything was black top by about 9-10 am wednesday morning. we are in the same boat Leigh, rushing around stacking and hauling out. it looks like we are 2-4 for saturday into sunday.


----------



## mjlawncare

It seems like theres still alot of uncertainty for tommorow system im seeing 3-4inchs for my area tommorow could be more could be less models are still all over the place


----------



## Broncslefty7

i think most likely just a salt run for up here.


----------



## aclawn

Big surprise for some of us!Move a little west also.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## Broncslefty7

I have no idea what any of these pictures u post mean. Pink is good for us?


----------



## aclawn

Bernie quote wiper affect shifted east last run


----------



## aclawn

This is a tenuous setup and small variations aloft can make a huge difference, but this is an absurd shift at the surface on the NAMs.models now show very little snowfall accumulation over the weekend!:gunsfiring:model hiccup and Hail Mary time


----------



## aclawn

The models stink all year so why not end the winter like this? What was a minor snow event is now a non event.
So you can put your shovels away for this weekend (unless a miracle occurs). Expect only some rain and snow showers today onto tonight with possible accumulation of under an inch.


----------



## leigh

aclawn said:


> The models stink all year so why not end the winter like this? What was a minor snow event is now a non event.
> So you can put your shovels away for this weekend (unless a miracle occurs). Expect only some rain and snow showers today onto tonight with possible accumulation of under an inch.


The classis "OTS"


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

Thread to explode in 3...2....1
Three downsides:
1. This includes sleet
2. It is the 6Z run
3. It is 174 hours out
4.with one more chunk of cold coming down this late week it is somewhat logical that we would have something like this.


----------



## aclawn

My new shotgun rider!:gunsfiring::weightlifter:


----------



## aclawn

Welcome to Spring! Bye Bye Snow Pack!


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

Could this be a repeat 1982!


----------



## TJS

Hey man. I am washing and prepping the plow and putting it away for hybernation.


----------



## aclawn

A waste of dishwashing soap!


----------



## aclawn

Grass line is creeping NW today under bright March sunshine and temps around 50F. More retreat on the way tomorrow.


----------



## FordFisherman

aclawn said:


> A waste of dishwashing soap!


I agree
We're not quite done


----------



## aclawn

*East Coast Tsunami Drill Set for March 22*

http://www.tsunami.gov/exercises/Lantex17Finalv2.pdf


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

Generally speaking, a gross setup late Sunday into Monday next week. We ride the boundary between cold Rain and mild. Icy mix the likely result.


----------



## aclawn

Generally speaking, a gross setup late Sunday into Monday next week. We ride the boundary between cold and mild. Icy mix the likely result.


----------



## darryl g

paedbo said:


> Excuse my lack of knowledge. How does the travel ban affect private plowers? I need to make multiple passes and cannot wait until the end of storm if it ends up being a lot of snow fall. I tried looking it up on the Web but I just see emergency vehicles and essential etc etc. But what does that mean to private snow removers?


I just ignore the travel bans. I don't think they're out to bust well equipped private plow guys.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## Randall Ave

Soooooo, your kinda saying we be done for the season?


----------



## aclawn

Randall Ave said:


> Soooooo, your kinda saying we be done for the season?


Yes ,I don't see anything in the next 5-10d,just a train wreck of precip (rain).with below normal temps up until the 7th." Perhaps one last cool snap early April"


----------



## aclawn

Total precip. projected by the GFS model run from 06Z Thursday, March 23, 2017, for the 8-day period ending Friday, March 31, 2017. 3"to5"


----------



## aclawn

Still a lot of snow pack left to melt!!


----------



## aclawn

Last chance for some us, IMO!


----------



## aclawn

something to watch!


----------



## aclawn

Can this be an April fool joke?


----------



## mjlawncare

Calling for some snow on Friday not that it most likely stick to pavement, been a struggle to hit 40degrees here the past 4days still have a good amount of snowpack around my area


----------



## aclawn

It tickled a little further south with the southern extent of the snow but stayed put on the northern side... but its still mostly the same as its been for about 5 runs now.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

Connecticut south of Route 84…southward. Other than some sleet it is mostly rain and it will be a decent 1 to 2 inch rainfall for most areas. Rain should continue into Saturday morning before this storm pulls away to the northeast. Weather conditions improve later Saturday and Sunday looks good with lots of sun and temperatures in the 50s. Monday looks dry followed by another storm system and more rain next Tuesday.








Could it be a repeat!


----------



## aclawn

It's safe to say that after this it's mud season!:usflag:








Have a great summer!:waving:Thumbs Up:usflag:


----------



## mjlawncare

Winter weather advisory posted we shall see what happens


----------



## Randall Ave

aclawn said:


> Connecticut south of Route 84…southward. Other than some sleet it is mostly rain and it will be a decent 1 to 2 inch rainfall for most areas. Rain should continue into Saturday morning before this storm pulls away to the northeast. Weather conditions improve later Saturday and Sunday looks good with lots of sun and temperatures in the 50s. Monday looks dry followed by another storm system and more rain next Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be a repeat!


Your chomping at the bit for an April mega storm.


----------



## Brndnstffrd

Randall Ave said:


> Your chomping at the bit for an April mega storm.


I am! lowblue:


----------



## aclawn




----------



## Broncslefty7

its almost time boys.......... lowblue:Thumbs Up


----------



## PLOWMAN45

yeah maybe 5 months


----------



## Broncslefty7

more like 4.5 months!


----------



## PLOWMAN45

ok if you think so


----------



## fireside

So what are we thinking? Summer was not to hot being was very wet now it cooler nights and dry! We had a request to do a leaf cleanup last week! I was like really but ok your paying. I went out there sure as the day is long leafs every where.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

the farmers almanac said a very cold and snowy winter here i see the leave are changing and falling


----------



## Broncslefty7

One of the wettest springs we have had. I think summer was a bit cooler. I gernerlsly think eh same thing every year though lol. Lots of snow and really cold!


----------



## Broncslefty7

I'm selling a 03 f450 7.3l with plow and sander, tell your friends! Idk why I can't sell it, only 62k miles.


----------



## fireside

Combined GVW its to high on a 450!!! Ct DMV has been all over them plus tires way to expensive insurance so on. Most guys I know have gone back to 350 and it all goes away


----------



## Broncslefty7

yeah but for 12k for the entire set up you cant beat it.


----------



## chevyhauler

My 2500 is exactly 10,000 GVWR.
One more pound would require a DOT# and all the BS that comes with it. 
I have always said that u can make a small truck stronger. You can't make a big truck smaller. 
And I had the option of buying a Terra Star at cost. Turned it down and basically spent the same $$ on a pickup for this exact reason. 
You need someone with a few/bunch of bigger Trucks who doesn't care about one more DOT#.


----------



## Broncslefty7

realistically, the DOT# means you have to have the truck inspected once a year for 80 bucks. and put the stickers on the door. 

i really havnt had any issues with it.

wait stew........ you totally need a dump truck for your carpentry work....


----------



## chevyhauler

Then there are the driver's logs (cuz plow driver never go over....snicker.... snicker) and then there are the random DOT checks which I am not subject to unless I am towing.


----------



## Broncslefty7

I got dot inspected in my 350 towing and the 450 towing. They checked tire pressure flare kit and diesel to make sure it wasn't the red off road stuff. Didn't mention anything about log books.


----------



## Broncslefty7

Good morning gentlemen i have some additional accounts i am looking to sub if anyone is interested. ill copy the post below. Thanks!


Good morning, i know it is a little late to be looking for subs but a customer of mine just called looking for us to pick up four more accounts that are out of our radius. I will list the addresses below, but they are four fast food restaurants. The contract is seasonal up to 60" and then per inch after the first 60". The price includes plowing and salting, no sidewalks. Payment is by the 15th every month and extra's are paid net 10. Payment starts November 15th and ends April 15th. The properties are open from 9:30 AM to 12:00 AM.

674 North Colony Road Wallingford CT
2195 Dixwell Ave Hamden CT
160 Universal Drive North Haven CT
709 New Haven Ave, Derby, CT 06418


If you are interested please feel free to contact me at any time. 

Thank you 

James Galvin
860-371-7810


----------



## PLOWMAN45

this is the weather thread


----------



## Broncslefty7

ohhhhh the weather thread.... i figured this had to do with weather, and was the best place to find people in Connecticut with snow plows.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

i always look in the employment section


----------



## Broncslefty7

so did i, but ive gotten three calls off this post so it looks like i made a good decision.


----------



## Broncslefty7

hey just a heads up, Strollos is cheshire has a 10' V DXT for sale, its got one year of use on it with the new LED headlights for 3900.00 Thats a smoking deal.. i got my new 10 dxt from him a few weeks ago.


----------



## TJS

Is there going to be a 2017-2018 CT Weather Thread Started ?


----------



## Broncslefty7

might as well keep this one going?


----------



## PLOWMAN45

im sure there will be one once this gets started


----------



## Broncslefty7

this weather is odd, hot and cold and hot and cold. should make for an interesting winter.


----------



## Broncslefty7

is anyone doing residential plowing in glastonbury? a family member needs someone to do their large driveway. Shoot me a PM if anyone is in the area looking for more work.

Thanks


----------



## PLOWMAN45

you will have better luck in employment section


----------



## AlliedMike

looking like the middle of next week mother nature has something up her sleeve


----------



## Broncslefty7

Are you with allied roofing mike?


----------



## Broncslefty7

i have about 40 5 gallon containers full of liquid De ice samples if anyone wants to try it out. Shoot me a message or a text.

Thanks.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Winter is trying to come.
Dec 1st rain/snow showers, maybe we will get lucky and the temps will drop so it's just snow


----------



## Broncslefty7

lets hope so


----------



## fireside

Need 2 mores weeks to finish some outside work. Did some grass seeding and hay today! Than 6 doors to install than bring on the snow


----------



## Broncslefty7

I think you’ll be safe for a week.


----------



## chevyhauler

also needing a couple of weeks since the one we r in...doesn't really count.


----------



## fireside

so what's the thoughts for the weekend! It will be a night mare snow on a weekend during mass shopping everybody will be out for sprit


----------



## Broncslefty7

I think the ground will be too warm to stick. What are your thoughts? Plus I still need to weld that plate behind the internationals cab!


----------



## fireside

If it's cold enough it will stick! Ground temp drops when it snows. I'm tore what to think. Nothing is our onsite as of today hoping to do a few more little things. 

Did you get the truck all healed? Let me know when you are ready to build the tray!


----------



## Broncslefty7

nope, i may be screwed, oil pump is still leaking it may be a bad gear box cover. my guy at international is stopping by tomorrow morning. 

im ready whenever for that tray.


----------



## Broncslefty7

anyone looking at next tuesday night into wednesday? the 12th into the 13th.


----------



## fireside

I was looking lots of questions but no answers? I would be watch Saturday very closely first!


----------



## fireside

Still have samples?? My client wants to see it before he will let me apply it! He's told liquid ice control will destroy the steel in the sidewalk and the building just look at the cars from the state he said!!!


----------



## Broncslefty7

...... funny guy, after you put it down and it snows, i bet you the walks look cleaner. i still have plenty of samples and one of my large tanks has a small crack in it, so i really need to drain it so i can plastic weld it.


----------



## Broncslefty7

i thought i read somewhere or heard somewhere that saturday went OTS already?


----------



## Broncslefty7

North bound Berlin turnpike is closed in Newington. And it's not even snowing yet...


----------



## Randall Ave

That's that new set back front axle.


----------



## Broncslefty7

fully loaded too.


----------



## Randall Ave

Broncslefty7 said:


> fully loaded too.


They always are.


----------



## Broncslefty7

Does anyone know where we can buy tee jet fittings or regular fittings in Connecticut? I need to replace the one on my walk behind snow ex sprayer. Any info would be awesome!

Thanks


----------



## chevyhauler

Well THAT was a quick Saturday forecast change from last night to this morning! 
Good call Fireside!!!!!


----------



## mjlawncare

Winter weather advisory up calling for 4-6 inchs


----------



## leigh

I guess I should get trucks ready? ! I'm in the bullseye down here in Milford.3-6" during the day.12 hour storm.Maybe burn it off with salt during the day.Nice timing for 1st snow. Have fun!
PS I still have doubts about how much will add up on lots/roads.Be nice to plow an inch but bill for the official!


----------



## mjlawncare

It was sticking to the ground in mexico and texas so id say we have a good shot of snow sticking lol sun is at a low angle this time of year to


----------



## Nwct

Ready or not here it comes
<~~~ not ready ,yet will get there.
though very happy :waving:it's lighter and a Saturday event.
Wishing a Good Season to All !


----------



## Broncslefty7

Yes, Good Luck Everyone


----------



## leigh

mjlawncare said:


> It was sticking to the ground in mexico and texas so id say we have a good shot of snow sticking lol sun is at a low angle this time of year to


Saw pics of Corpus Christi in texas with snow on ground! So I have to face reality, we'll be plowing sat!


----------



## leigh

Um, beuler?


----------



## Lovetosail

Got all your wigwams polished up boys


----------



## SnowFakers

Good luck boys, I got out of doing it for money but still do a few for the family. Keep it safe looks like it will be a good storm for everybody to get their feet wet


----------



## chevyhauler

Nice shake down storm.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## Broncslefty7

ill take another 2" blast....


----------



## Nwct

:waving:☃


----------



## leigh

Quite the week,3 nice storms.I think this is a record. Looks quiet for a while.


----------



## leigh

Not weather related,anyone know who does the Webster banks in the milford area.I plow a lot next to one we used to do and I cannot fathom whats going on! Lot not done,when it is its looks terrible.Last night a truck and sidewalk crew are there the same time as me, when I finished my lot they were gone and the lot and walks weren't even done? They were doing something, not sure what! Some regional company from RI took them over 5 or so years ago but not sure whats up now.


----------



## Broncslefty7

Maybe another coating Sunday night. Are spreaders are getting a work out this year.


----------



## TJS

That coating ended up being almost 3 inches here.


----------



## FordFisherman

Looks like we get a week off...Then buckle up, got a feeling this is going to be a long ride.....


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## mjlawncare

Winter weather advisory posted for late tonight early tomorrow morning


----------



## Broncslefty7

It looks like it cleared we should be fine for tonight. Looks like nothing until after Christmas.


----------



## Broncslefty7

Also I am trying to get some more feedback on our liquid for pre wetting. If any of you guys want to test it out let me know (it’s free while in the testing phase)


----------



## chevyhauler

Welcome back aclawn!!
I was starting to get worried that we wouldn't b seeing your forecasts and after storm write ups.


----------



## aclawn

The white Christmas not looking good, start off as snow turns to rain.










now the one to watch is on or around the time period Jan, 3rd.










P.S. Good sign,La Nina is weakening and PDO trending positive bodes well for late Jan and beyond. Shades of 100 inches snow Boston! So psyched for middle to late winter into Mar.!!!


----------



## aclawn

First 3 storm totals, great start of 2017-18:usflag:
















View attachment 175666


----------



## aclawn

chevyhauler said:


> Welcome back aclawn!!
> I was starting to get worried that we wouldn't b seeing your forecasts and after storm write ups.


Thank you, welcome back chevyhauler!


----------



## aclawn

cold coming,end of the month:usflag:


----------



## aclawn

Could this be our Christmas present for us on the 27th!


----------



## Broncslefty7

ill take that.


----------



## mjlawncare

Weather channel app calling for 2-4inchs friday anyone hear anything about Friday


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

there could be something Friday, 540 snow line right over Hartford


----------



## GMCHD plower

aclawn said:


> there could be something Friday, 540 snow line right over Hartford
> View attachment 175703


Any new news on this? I see the weather stations changing their tune for maine aswell


----------



## Broncslefty7

so far i see all rain.


----------



## aclawn

Mark your calendar for between the 27th and 29th & 2nd and 3rd.:usflag:lowblue:


----------



## aclawn

GMCHD plower said:


> Any new news on this? I see the weather stations changing their tune for maine aswell


right on mass & ct line friday into sat morning


----------



## aclawn

Now is fri into sat morning now

View attachment 175727


----------



## mjlawncare

Looks like we might see quite a bit of ice Fridaynight for some of us


----------



## Brndnstffrd

Just now Wfsb saying its looking like we will have a white christmas.


----------



## StrongestDad

Brndnstffrd said:


> Just now Wfsb saying its looking like we will have a white christmas.


Yea wfsb3 said gfs saying 3-6" or 4-8"????

Not fun for anyone...


----------



## StrongestDad

mjlawncare said:


> Looks like we might see quite a bit of ice Fridaynight for some of us


Hoping just to treat everything heavy walks lots ect...durring the day and it should hold up till temps bring in the rain... I hope not to treat 2xs.. tomorrows our xmass party!!!


----------



## Nwct

No one likes ice ..... eee yet a 
White Christmas ! Thumbs Up 
Anyone recall or know our last measurable one ?? I can't think of one.. thanksgiving yes , X mas ??


----------



## TJS

Back in 2002 I think we got dumped on for Christmas. I was in Fla. and my buddy was using my truck doing my routes and smashed my truck after he first totaled his truck in a ditch.


----------



## fireside

2003 we got 8" on Xmas night. My son was just a couple weeks old and he was out plowing. He loves plowing still


----------



## TJS

Yup 2003. I could not remember the exact year. Thanks.


----------



## Broncslefty7

Nothing coming down by Hartford, you guys getting anything?


----------



## mjlawncare

Started getting icy here 26 and light rain


----------



## Broncslefty7

Also getting Icy here


----------



## mjlawncare

It's pretty bad out there everything is solid ice


----------



## PLOWMAN45

hoping i can go out Christmas day


----------



## Broncslefty7

That sucked, hopefully it doesn’t all freeze again tonight.


----------



## fireside

I will take a dusting but anymore nope I'm good. This year I'm not working at the FD for both Xmas eve and Xmas day so I would like to stay home. I'm sure my snow monster boys will say different.


----------



## mjlawncare

still 32 here never warmed up like they called for


----------



## Broncslefty7

Lol it was supposed to be 42 today, I’m thinking one more salt run early tomorrow or tonight. Sunday night and Christmas is a toss up.


----------



## mjlawncare

Tonight should be interesting weather jokers have me at 3-6 tonight they still seem a bit all over the place tho


----------



## StrongestDad

Looks like a pretreat today(already did most from a refreeze this am) and a salting when its almost over .. possible push. Wfsb3 Doppler says .5" hrs says 2" maybe. Wtnh8 says trace -2" w the shoreline g3tting nothing...temps around wolcott Waterbury will be 30-36. And possibly mix precipitation as well mixed w rain .. it will end up being like the 1.7 we recieved on last Thursday


----------



## mjlawncare

32 here already curious to see what we get out of this tonight


----------



## Nwct

X2 
And would like a little better info than 
A " it's going to be dark tonight and daylight tomorrow "


----------



## fireside

What a great job you can be wrong all the time and still have a job.
I think weather guesses is much better term


----------



## mjlawncare

Snowing good here asphalt covered up quick


----------



## Nwct

*newusflag* A White Christmas Thumbs Up 
Nice!!! ) Merry Christmas All


----------



## PLOWMAN45

just wet roads in southwestern ct


----------



## leigh

Little snow on roads at 8 am,looks to be ending here in next hour.No service needed here on coast.Temps heading to high 30's and sun will take care of this 1/4"! Looks like you northern boys will be busy!


----------



## chevyhauler

barely a 1/2" with a lot of blacktop showing when I woke up for 6:30. Bit of wet freezing rain. Let off for a while then started snowing like a SOB.
Radar looks like its gonna go till 9;30 or so locally. Gonna go out and make a maint run on the 1 place that is open today....come back and do presents with kids.....then a last cleaning b4 heading to the out-laws.
Merry Christmas...Happy Kwanzaa....b safe everyone!!


----------



## mjlawncare

We have 3inchs here still snowing


----------



## Broncslefty7

Hartford saw 2-3, Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## fireside

1" at my house 1/8 mile from me nothing! Oh well


----------



## leigh

Got some cold weather coming, perfect time for me to be siding a house, maybe a little clipper for sat.


----------



## leigh

Need to get some snow, try out this arcane mysterious brew. Its the magic elixir named "dragons breath max". Thanks broncslefty for samples!


----------



## StrongestDad

Wolcott bristol and southington ended up w less than 3" . Watertown a bit more.. cheshire a dusting and meriden not much at all. We sent out half staff(4 crews never ever up comming in) and we were home w family by 2 pm.. a little stressful but a minimal storm. Watching a 50% storm for saturday now


----------



## Broncslefty7

no problem! let me know how it works out for you, thats the good juice...


----------



## fireside

Oh I see different mix now


----------



## fireside

Hoping to try prevwetting next storm


----------



## Broncslefty7

Looks like Saturday?


----------



## mjlawncare

saturday looks like are next shot at snow european model shows a decent storm


----------



## Broncslefty7

Something more than 2 inches hopefully.


----------



## FordFisherman

Definitely going to be cold enough-maybe too cold?


----------



## Nwct

I'm sure AC will chime in , here is
Bernies early take..

https://www.accuweather.com/en/videos/the-last-snowstorm-of-2017/vwnznzzde6s-xv6pflh40x_cr-frqb5v


----------



## PLOWMAN45

Hope so


----------



## Broncslefty7

AC is in Puerto Rico!, I think it’s going To be light according to Bernie but we shall see


----------



## leigh

Broncslefty7 said:


> AC is in Puerto Rico!, I think it's going To be light according to Bernie but we shall see


Dang! Its 8 deg right now,heading out to work as soon we hits double digits! I must be doing something wrong, I haven't taken a winter vacation in 25 years! I think I let this plowing thing get out of control lol Sat looks to be an eastern deal,LI ,capecod area, have to wait and see if the weebles wobble.


----------



## Broncslefty7

5.......


----------



## chevyhauler

Weatherman this morning:
"Saturday could be a dusting to an inch....maybe 1-3 inches".
Really.... dusting to 3 inches is the best that u can do?!?!?


----------



## Broncslefty7

ill take three inches, i am still waiting to see how this international can push, and how many times i need to call you to pull edgar out...


----------



## mjlawncare

I dont mind these small storms these are the money makers i wouldnt mind a couple bigger storms tho


----------



## StrongestDad

Looks to be point 5 to 1.5" around Western central Connecticut from all the different weather blogs Saturday night so another couple Deicings for me.. Which is definitely fine because it takes the wear and tear off the trucks


----------



## chevyhauler

Broncslefty7 said:


> ill take three inches, i am still waiting to see how this international can push, and how many times i need to call you to pull edgar out...


That's some funny stuff right there!!!!
At least it wasn't right in a big open parking lot.....wait....never mind.


----------



## Broncslefty7

literally, no islands, curbs, or even a speed bump....


----------



## leigh

Its crazy down here in milford! We've got snow rates of 1/16" per hour,the visibility is down to 3 miles. If this keeps up we'll have 15 " by Jan 8th.Better plow with the storm boys!


----------



## mjlawncare

Looks like a salt run atleast i dont mind, roads have a coating


----------



## StrongestDad

Lol dropping fire rock now. Then relaxing till 2018 lol.. one of the best salting months on record for us !


----------



## Broncslefty7

1/2 inch in Newington so far.


----------



## Broncslefty7

Put some clips of the liquid truck together.


----------



## leigh

Getting spoiled,these little storms are to easy! Ended up with about 2" Only used 3 trucks and 1 sidewalk guy. Me and other driver got out and cleared the walks on the lots we plowed, got a little exercise, felt good, nice night. Thumbs Up


----------



## leigh

Broncslefty7 said:


> Put some clips of the liquid truck together.


 2 highlites of video- the sound track had me on the edge of my reclining couch, quite dramatic! And the camera facing backwards, I was waiting for truck to take off and fly away, lol Nice video!


----------



## leigh

With the extremely cold temps salt application rates are high. With sun-mon being a holiday ,if anyone finds themselves running low on salt in the orange area pm me,I have treated salt available 24/7.Not sure if retailers will be open due to holiday.


----------



## Nwct

Light Saturday Events Thumbs UpThumbs Up :dancing:


----------



## FordFisherman

Double check your equipment time- Looks like we could get a biggie this week-


----------



## leigh

FordFisherman said:


> Double check your equipment time- Looks like we could get a biggie this week-


 they got this one going ots,but you never know! I've heard that the forecasters are sometimes wrong.


----------



## Nwct

Forecasters Hah -On air personalities 
If you watch all the locals *newcanadaflag*and 
_Listen_ _Intently_ they will Occasionally *Slip* up and *clue *you in to the _*Possible*_ Outcomes 
Frustrating ..as people are so dependent and influenced by em
Before During and After Storms

For now it is what it is .. right ? 
Can We ...Change em ? ))) lol

Waiting for ole Bernie boy's :gunsfiring:
Valued Input as to *Track* 
however it is ..going to be *Big* ,
yet is it over land ??
And more important Over Us ?


----------



## FordFisherman

Complex forecast but all the pieces are coming together. Confident that we will get hit pretty good in CT.


----------



## Nwct




----------



## FordFisherman

Don’t get caught off guard- looking more likely that it’s gonna hit us...


----------



## Nwct

Some Snow! 1" to Blizzard :weightlifter:
Early numbers 3-6 Hartford 
Latest Input from @Bernie
https://t.co/IPdz6Wqb9l


----------



## leigh

Dang,I'm sick as a dog,102.4 fever,sweats,chills, all over aches and pains,hope this one miss's us. May have to have the crew go out without me. Only 2nd time this has happened in 25 years. With the warmer temps and massive amounts of treated salt I layed down maybe it will burn it off if on light side, wishfull thinking!


----------



## fireside

Boy I hope you feel better. Just getting over the samething after 4 days still feel really bad. I plowed the other night but never got out of the truck just to dam dizzy.


----------



## leigh

When you're feeling good you think you can plow regardless of health issues,when you're sick you cant imagine even making it to the truck and don't care!


----------



## Nwct

Oh man ! 
Wishing you guys well !


----------



## leigh

Now I lost the "boss "Wife came home sick,took shower and right to bed,fever chills etc.Good team effort,i was burning up and she used me as a body warmer lol.Least I could do since I probably infected her .Now Im down a truck and driver,unless she makes speedy recovery. Looks like a nice 4-6 for us on sw coast.


----------



## Nwct

Storm Brody for some...


----------



## chevyhauler

leigh said:


> Now I lost the "boss "Wife came home sick,took shower and right to bed,fever chills etc.Good team effort,i was burning up and she used me as a body warmer lol.Least I could do since I probably infected her .Now Im down a truck and driver,unless she makes speedy recovery. Looks like a nice 4-6 for us on sw coast.


I hope that u and the "boss" feel better.
I have plowed with the flu before.....suks!!!


----------



## aclawn

Happy New Year! to all! .Just got back and flew thru monster wind tunnel,plane felt like a floating toothpick, 30 to 45 min of turbulence, bible open and pukbags out. lol
serious wind with this storm and thick clouds.I don't see any surprises at the moment. Seems like the track is more or less in place. Question of how far west comes


----------



## PLOWMAN45

there up snow totals which is good for me in southwestern ct


----------



## PLOWMAN45

they just 8-14 statewide


----------



## aclawn

shifted west overnight, the sandy surprise, 3" /hr after about 10am


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## Nwct

Agree.. stay safe , warm , & _pace_ .
I say that as I'm sure I'm not alone in hustling and killing self for service ...
Well I'm l going to _try_ ...and dial it back a bit in my brain.
It will be there and it will get done .
Also keyed to our unwell friends here.


----------



## Nwct




----------



## Broncslefty7

Got about 10ish in Hartford.

Literally the last pass of the night, barbed wire everywhere..


----------



## PLOWMAN45

whats on deck for next week


----------



## Brndnstffrd

Broncslefty7 said:


> Got about 10ish in Hartford.
> 
> Literally the last pass of the night, barbed wire everywhere..
> 
> View attachment 176233


Does one of the neighbors not like you or something?


----------



## PLOWMAN45

got about 12 inches in Norwalk area


----------



## TJS

Got a call from a slum lord to plow his three family. I plowed for him last year. Super slow payer, cars in way, no where to put snow just a PITA. I contacted him in Mid October if he wanted me to plow for him again. Text and email two times. Never contacted me back. So last nite I get a text, hey when are you coming. He never contacted me on the small storms we had. Bye-bye.


----------



## mjlawncare

We ended up getting 12-14inchs alot of drifting some drifts 3-4ft tall alot of blowing snow still


----------



## aclawn

What a work out! take pics and becuz after the possible salt run on monday for some,It's shorts time with the jan thaw next weekend. and then we start the reload.lol


----------



## AccuCon

Think you are a little early on the thaw, remember it was projected 50 for Monday/Tuesday and that changed. 

However do see the thaw around end of the month, like 20th on.


----------



## Broncslefty7

When’s the next snow week, storms every other day....


----------



## fireside

Hoping nothing for Monday. I have a plow down and can't find a simple $8 part and blizzard part b60308 telling me 2 weeks for the part


----------



## Broncslefty7

I believe chevyhauler has a real good blizzard guy let me see if I can get his digits.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

cool we need to keep this party going


----------



## aclawn

The "rainer" a week out with temps in the 40f, doesn't look like much of anything. After that, back to seasonable temps.
Monday is looking like a overnite 1-3 with some mixing for the coast.The one to watch for us lowblue: is around 12th to 14th."ice":usflag:


----------



## aclawn

The warm up mid month.


----------



## aclawn

next 4 weeks


----------



## chevyhauler

Just wanna publicly say Thank You to Broncslefty for jumping in and saving my azz. 
He and I have accounts around the corner from each other. My plow had died after doing 3/4 of an account. He saw me parked across the street....not moving and drove over to see what was up. His timing was impeccable. He pulled in JUST as I was about to leave for my plow dealer....with the front of a building full of snow...and a dead plow. 
He asked if he could help....I said yea....plow THAT. Pointing to the building. Within 45 minutes I was on my way back with a functional plow. He had rescued my tail.
Thank you
Thank you
Thank you. 
Obviously I have thanked him 1 on 1 already..it's just nice to see it this way also.


----------



## Broncslefty7

yeah secret accounts, that none of you low ballers can steal. 

I'm kidding
My cat was wicked gelled this morning...... like super gelled. 
:usflag:


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## Nwct

Thx for the totals AC
Kept refreshing I couldn't get em 
Anyone notice Waterbury Totals 
are almost always under 
actual amounts :blob2:


----------



## aclawn

GEFS Ensembles signaling next weeks storm (Jan 13-14th) could go coastal.


----------



## mjlawncare

Nwct said:


> Thx for the totals AC
> Kept refreshing I couldn't get em
> Anyone notice Waterbury Totals
> are almost always under
> actual amounts :blob2:


I notice that all the time i have no clue where there measuring every storm


----------



## PLOWMAN45

i just looked to mondays forcast and has heavy snow for my area


----------



## aclawn

PLOWMAN45 said:


> i just looked to mondays forcast and has heavy snow for my area


Yup,Just look at last model run shifted east,looks like and all snow event they might up totals. IMO 2-5"


----------



## aclawn

IMO 2-5" NWCT TO 1-3 FOR THE COAST, FAST MOVER START AT 4PM , ENDS 7PM ON THE COAST


----------



## aclawn

move west the bungee effect for next weekend!


----------



## aclawn

Most areas in the East still have another few weeks where average temperatures get colder. The Climate Prediction Center, the National Oceanic, and Atmospheric Administration’s longer-range forecasters are still posting their Dec. 21 forecast for January/February/March. Though the Great Lakes will stay colder than average, the East Coast and South should cruise through the next 90 days with moderate winter temps.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

sounds good


----------



## mjlawncare

Havent heard much about tommorow maybe a inch or 2 ill take a 2-5 tho


----------



## Broncslefty7

Everything I see is reporting a dusting


----------



## FordFisherman

Could be up to 2 inches? I dunno


----------



## aclawn

Another date to watch 16th


----------



## aclawn

Tomorrow 01/08
 70% / 0.5 in = SALT RUN


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

I DON'T HOW THERE COMING UP WITH A TRACE TO 1", WITH TEMPS IN THE 30F WITH .5 PRECIP AT 10/1 THAT'S MORE LIKE 4".


----------



## fireside

It's going to be interesting. Last stuff I looked at show 1/10 of moisture with .5 south of us. I have a bad feeling we are going to see freezing rain.


----------



## aclawn

fireside said:


> It's going to be interesting. Last stuff I looked at show 1/10 of moisture with .5 south of us. I have a bad feeling we are going to see freezing rain.


Yup, The ground is frozen, all precip that falls will freeze on impact.This is headed our way-
https://weather.com/news/news/2018-01-07-midwest-northeast-wintry-system-snow-ice-storm-impacts


----------



## aclawn

Pre-treat time, ice skating rink on the coast!


----------



## mjlawncare

Snowing here dusting so far


----------



## Broncslefty7

Quick dusting in Newington


----------



## mjlawncare

Full salt run here about a half inch a couple lots had about an inch scraped a few places


----------



## aclawn

full salt run,Now to the long wait for a possible lowblue:event around the 23rd.


----------



## Broncslefty7

That’s it, winter is over......

:terribletowel::terribletowel:


----------



## aclawn

If this has legs....Hope this next one plays out just like 1/4 did.let the trending begin...


----------



## Broncslefty7

I think I have a text message somewhere if AcLawn saying winter is over..... let me see if I can find it.

:hammerhead:


----------



## aclawn

WOW, LOOK AT THE NORTH OF US FOR SAT.!


----------



## aclawn

Let see if it get legs!


----------



## aclawn

Broncslefty7 said:


> That's it, winter is over......
> 
> :terribletowel::terribletowel:


no worries, winter could be extended into April this year!


----------



## Broncslefty7

im down for that, i could use an extended break from swimming pools.


----------



## fireside

Don't worry about pools. Let's getting going making brine please


----------



## aclawn

NAM trending east!








3hrs later


----------



## mjlawncare

Looks like maybe some ice Saturday morning and snow possible Tuesday


----------



## Broncslefty7

fireside said:


> Don't worry about pools. Let's getting going making brine please


I have 4 pallets of pool salt coming into today. I should have about 3000 gallons ready for you at 5:00.


----------



## fireside

Good, I have a tenant in one of the buildings asking about snow plowing and lots of questions about the liquid product!! He owns about million plus square ft of commercial space. He still believes in sand and salt but has been watching our snow operations for the past two years. He even sprayed some sidewalks the other morning.


----------



## Broncslefty7

fireside said:


> Good, I have a tenant in one of the buildings asking about snow plowing and lots of questions about the liquid product!! He owns about million plus square ft of commercial space. He still believes in sand and salt but has been watching our snow operations for the past two years. He even sprayed some sidewalks the other morning.


That's awesome, Webb has been asking me for some, they love the truck. They want to test to see if it's something can can sell


----------



## aclawn

Euro has trended east again with this weekends storm. Especially in higher elevations, at an increasing risk for winter weather impacts.








BRONC,START MIXING!


----------



## aclawn

THE END IS COMING!
Woman returns 'dead' Christmas tree to Costco in Jan. for full refund
http://wfla.com/2018/01/10/woman-returns-dead-christmas-tree-to-costco-in-jan-for-full-refund/
What will be the return policy next year?


----------



## Randall Ave

aclawn said:


> THE END IS COMING!
> Woman returns 'dead' Christmas tree to Costco in Jan. for full refund
> http://wfla.com/2018/01/10/woman-returns-dead-christmas-tree-to-costco-in-jan-for-full-refund/
> What will be the return policy next year?


Crap like this is why the Sam's club here closed today.


----------



## chevyhauler

aclawn said:


> THE END IS COMING!
> Woman returns 'dead' Christmas tree to Costco in Jan. for full refund
> http://wfla.com/2018/01/10/woman-returns-dead-christmas-tree-to-costco-in-jan-for-full-refund/
> What will be the return policy next year?


I used to be a store manager for WalMart (in a past life) with the most lenient return policy imaginable. Grossly disobeyed corporate policy just for the sake of taking care of the customer and not hearing people *****. Once I returned a blouse from Target with their tag still in it. That having been said. There is no way....in he!!....that I would return a dead CHRISTMAS tree in January.


----------



## aclawn

I would be embarrassed as hell to walk thru those door in jan with a dead Christmas tree!
Tuesday looking like a salt run on the last run! T-1


----------



## Broncslefty7

Some people are shameless, others are just stupid..


----------



## Broncslefty7

Churned out 3500 gallons today... a

:weightlifter:

Told all my lazy salesmen who ever made the slowest 450 gallon batch had to clean out the brine maker at the end of the day lolol. 38 minute batches was intense....


----------



## fireside

So how long did it take you to clean out the brine maker lol. I have a meeting on Monday about his plowing services. Sounds like he is not happy at all. The best is we drive by two of the accounts every storm!


----------



## Broncslefty7

Nice! Idk he’s cleaning it out tomorrow morning. Soaking a batch now so it mixes in like five minutes tomorrow morning. 

Ahhhh smartass, took me a minute to pick that up. Edgar my foreman beat me by 17 seconds. Salesmen where +3 minutes.


----------



## fireside

Next time you make brine my oldest son wants to see how it's done. PS watch what you say he follows plow site now everyday.


----------



## Broncslefty7

No problem! We’ll see what kind of time he posts. After the next event we will need to top the tanks off. Unfortunately it’s probably not as exciting as he thinks. 8 minutes of loading salt, 35 minutes watching it dissolve. If I can get water faster I can probably get down to 25-30 minute batches. Each of the six times today where all in the 36-42 minute time frame, the majority of that is water fill time. And then pump out into the tanks takes about 9 minutes.


----------



## mjlawncare

Weather advisory up for sleet and freezing rain tommorow morning


----------



## fireside

I think it's going to be a icy mess


----------



## aclawn

"Flash Freeze" Sat looks pretty ominous; temps crash during Sat morning; if traveling between 8 am to 1 pm; make sure treatments have been applied! Here is how NAM 3km sees it.


----------



## aclawn

While flash freeze events are always tough to predict due to uncertainty about how much wind induced drying, evaporation, etc...


----------



## aclawn

16th - 23rd - 30th


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

time table of a possible flash freeze


----------



## PLOWMAN45

Anyone see anything for tuesday/wednesday i heard it might develop into costal storm


----------



## Broncslefty7

I think we will see a dusting Inland Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## fireside

It's looking like two systems. It's still all over the place. 2 to 5 is not out of the question but it needs VERY close watching


----------



## Broncslefty7

The last time you said that, I got 12 inches lol.


----------



## fireside

Yup 
If you look back I'm pretty good. Starting today I will get the my thoughts texts.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

I will take 12 inches again


----------



## Broncslefty7

I’d rather a fast 12 inches with less drifting. The drawn out stuff is annoying


----------



## chevyhauler

You don't make any more scratch for the drawn out stuff but now have to make several trips to keep a business open. I make more with one account...but not the other ones. More work....same money. Me no likey.


----------



## Broncslefty7

With the drifts u get around the corner from me, I’d say **** that..... I thought I had bad drifts until I saw that....


----------



## fireside

I was looking again at the stuff. this winter nothing is easy with the weather. I'm still thinking 2 to 5 but the coast it could mix with some rain. the second round inch or two tops for wed


----------



## chevyhauler

Joe


Broncslefty7 said:


> With the drifts u get around the corner from me, I'd say **** that..... I thought I had bad drifts until I saw that....


thus why I was so relieved to see u when u pulled in. Drift wasn't bad...compared to some that I have seen there....but I felt like an azz saying "wait right here.... I'll b right back."
I have seen 3' drifts on one side of their building and spots of bare pavement on the other. Don't know what it is the the wind there.


----------



## Broncslefty7

Lol it was interesting, plowing the same places get boring, the machine was struggling on the garage side and then Edgar showed up and laughed from the international.... drifts gone in 2 passes. I want to chase the place across the street from you there. It will give me an excuse to buy a loader.


----------



## mjlawncare

Looks like they bumped the totals up to 3-6 possible 7-8inch mass is under a winter storm watch


----------



## PLOWMAN45

I just saw the coast got bumped up a little


----------



## PLOWMAN45

now there say for 4-8 for sw ct


----------



## aclawn

Liegh how it looking for us on the coast?
Im away again.


----------



## aclawn

Thx,I dont remember the web address to my site.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

who what is the question ?


----------



## aclawn

Snow amount for SWCT coast. thx


----------



## chevyhauler

Most are saying a later start now (9pm-11pm). I like that a lot.
AccuWeather still saying 3pm...don't like that as much. Gonna b in new Haven with a crew today. Don't really wanna stop early.


----------



## mjlawncare

chevyhauler said:


> Most are saying a later start now (9pm-11pm). I like that a lot.
> AccuWeather still saying 3pm...don't like that as much. Gonna b in new Haven with a crew today. Don't really wanna stop early.


Yaa i heard a later start also steady snow starts around 11pm i heard it may last till 12-1 on Wednesday


----------



## PLOWMAN45

did any amounts change for sw coast line


----------



## mjlawncare

Looks like they dropped the totals for you costal guys everyone inland still looking good


----------



## fireside

I'm really not sure what is going to happen. Looked at stuff earlier they had rain for most of the state minus the hills. I'm just going to get up and see what happens


----------



## PLOWMAN45

looks like a bust down here unless something changes


----------



## Broncslefty7

Yes I know the date is off but this is in Newington today at 3:55 AM, little bit of a coating so far.


----------



## chevyhauler

Woke up at 2... nothing.
Woke up at 4...not enough to get fired up about.
Now there is a good 1"-1.5"
Time to go to work.
It's gonna be one of those mornings where everyone wants to know why their lot wasn't 100% beautiful for 6am when the snow started just before then. Sigh.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

well at least your fired up for something


----------



## mjlawncare

About a 1.5-2 inchs here rush hour should be fun this morning


----------



## TJS

Got my truck hot power washed on Sunday and even the frame and dump bed. It is staying parked right where it is. All rain here.


----------



## fireside

What a ****show. Some lots are ice skating rinks others wet just no rim or reason. I had two lots with slush 1 mile away ice boy what s morning


----------



## Rustyk

3"in Granby now it's a drizzle so much for 5-9


----------



## mjlawncare

Have a few accounts in the torrington area about 4-6inchs up that way 2-3inchs in my area still snowing lightly


----------



## chevyhauler

Barely 1.5 inches in newington/Hartford's south end.
Lots r nice and wet now. Still flurries.
Little worried about refreeze tonight with how wet everything is now....how late we r gonna see flurries (no sun) and how cold it's supposed 2b tonight.


----------



## FordFisherman

Looks like halftime...hope the second half is good


----------



## PLOWMAN45

me to upgraded my plow


----------



## chevyhauler

PLOWMAN45 said:


> me to upgraded my plow


Inquiring minds wanna know.....what did u do?


----------



## PLOWMAN45

7.5 ultramount to 8-6 mvp3


----------



## chevyhauler

PLOWMAN45 said:


> 7.5 ultramount to 8-6 mvp3


Nice!
I love the shape of the MVPs and Another foot makes all the difference! 
Congrats


----------



## PLOWMAN45

thanks i just need the snow to come along now


----------



## aclawn

After this poor thaw.Something on the radar for around the end of the month a possible Salt Run. & Feb 2nd,looks like a good size storm. 
FEB,MJO GOES INTO THE 7-8-1=Nice And Cold for us *newusflag*


----------



## PLOWMAN45

so there is hope


----------



## Broncslefty7

limited hope i could use 5-6 more storms.


----------



## aclawn

Not bad above avg.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

this is a long boring stretch of weather for me


----------



## fireside

Remember first two weeks of February last year were great after February 15 things fell right off


----------



## aclawn

Think 1/28 is the false start and then 2nd week of Feb look out, popcold time. But we gotta get closer as always to boost the confidence into "its coming" over "speculation".


----------



## PLOWMAN45

3 inches i plow 2.5 i don't


----------



## aclawn

MON INTO TUES, LOOK LIKE A 2 PART SYSTEM FOR SNE.THE SECOND LOOK PROMISING.1ST IS TO FAR EAST, BUT THERE TIME FOR CHANGES.









SOMEONE IS GETTING 1' TO 4' OF SNOW FROM THIS ONE IN NEW ENGLAND, IF IT PAN OUT, A LOT PRECIP COMING OUR WAY IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF WEEKS.









WINTER RETURNS WITH A LOT OF CHANCES FOR US!


----------



## aclawn

It's a T-2" event for SECT,other area can go to 2-4". Melt it Thursday/Fri.. then pattern change.TELECONNECTIONS GOING IN OUR FAVOR WITH COLD AND STORMING START 1ST WEEK OF FEB=


----------



## aclawn

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/957009297237409792


----------



## PLOWMAN45

i heard that for Tuesday will have to see


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

THE MID-ALTANTIC MID-LEVEL INVT. IS THE ONE THAT GIVE US SHOT ON TUES. OR NADA, THE 1ST PART IS OTS.


----------



## Broncslefty7

We need MORE snow!


----------



## aclawn

We have to wait UNTIL friday, Broncfly.
THE WAY THING HAVE BEEN,ANYTHING WILL DO.









WPC probability of plowable snow Feb 2nd.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

so nothing monday/tuesday maybe something plowable on friday


----------



## aclawn

Monday storm looks like it's OTS.IT'S-A split storm one come from the west and the LOW that come out of the gulf, and the second mid-Atlantic invert that might give us a T-1.Then we have a chance on Friday with good precip still 140hrs far out. Then one around mon 2/5 , for another chance. We have a ****load of precip coming our way in the next couple of weeks with some nice chances.at least it will keep us looking.lol


----------



## Broncslefty7

AC the story teller :terribletowel:


----------



## aclawn

Broncslefty7 said:


> AC the story teller :terribletowel:


"Fakenews"*newusflag*


----------



## aclawn

We still need more help NW, southeast areas are def looking more likely for potential advisory snows. Even the second pcs goes puff!
THE MODEL THIS YEAR SUCK UP UNTIL 36HRS








looking for a big one wait until after the 5th.


----------



## fireside

Fake weather now that's funny


----------



## Broncslefty7

Haha


----------



## aclawn

fakeweather:laugh::laugh::usflag:
This is about the time when I start to lose my s**t over winter rain. I was accepting of a few rain storms with the expectation that snow would return.


----------



## Broncslefty7

It’s too warm out, I’m considering plumbing a pool this week. All this rain is quite aggravating.


----------



## aclawn

THIS IS ABOUT IT OUT OF THIS FIRST STORM!
I HATE WINTER RAIN.


----------



## FordFisherman

This one may come a little closer for coastal CT...


----------



## fireside

I found the 4:15 weather discussion interesting.


----------



## aclawn

THE NAM LAST RUN TOTAL,WITH 2 DAY OUT,MOVING WEST


----------



## aclawn

Guidance has been awful with every threat so far this winter.
EURO>








GFS>


----------



## aclawn

i'm ready for my wind storm:usflag:


----------



## mjlawncare

Doesnt look like much is happening tonight or tommorow maybe thirsday night friday am


----------



## aclawn

yep,


mjlawncare said:


> Doesnt look like much is happening tonight or tommorow maybe thirsday night friday am


Yep, With the last 2 failed model snow events, you wonder if Thursday night also ends up way east, OTS.
Sun & mon look more promising for a push,and there another one on the radar for wed 7th.Wait and see times.


----------



## aclawn

Let's hope the NAM pans out for us it showing 2-4 for ct.
Now the euro and gfs models have us at T-2 FOR SECT. to NADA FOR WCT


----------



## Broncslefty7

are we still looking like c-1 for tonight?


----------



## aclawn

Broncslefty7 said:


> are we still looking like c-1 for tonight?


The HRRR is showing like D -1 for your area ,the closer to the cape you are the higher chances you have of plowable snow,now for my area it look like a NADA storm.


----------



## Broncslefty7

ill take a spray route, im fine with that.


----------



## aclawn

looks like a NADA for us.NAM just correct itself went with the euro and gfs with SECT.
THE MODELS ARE ALL OVER THE PLACE THIS YEAR EVEN UP TO 24HR.:hammerhead:


----------



## aclawn

Be careful!



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1609155819140296


----------



## Broncslefty7

Fake news


----------



## mjlawncare

Saying maybe a halfinch tonight ill take a salt run


----------



## Broncslefty7

Same I’m leaving in a few minutes to spray


----------



## aclawn

A good shot we get the salt run,there a second shot in the am of snow,i think we're in for over an inch.


----------



## aclawn

UPTON lastest update they keep adding to the totals.Think they are still underselling it, however. Think T-2" is a solid play with the eastern half of LI & SE CT candidates for some 2+ if all things continue as it appears.


----------



## Broncslefty7

Snowing in Newington right now. Not sticking yet.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

Snowing in norwalk grass and some pavement covered


----------



## aclawn

Everything is cover here in milford,sidewalks time


----------



## Broncslefty7

Newington 3:45 am


----------



## aclawn

Looks the same over here,heading out,didnt presalt:hammerhead:


----------



## mjlawncare

2inchs here still snowing suprise


----------



## Rustyk

Granby- quarter inch snowing lightly


----------



## aclawn

now to the next Snow precip trainnnnn, 2/1-2 & 2/4-5 & 2/7-8 & 2/10-11:usflag:lowblue:lowblue:lowblue:lowblue:


----------



## Broncslefty7

Aclawn = Fake weather
:terribletowel:

2-3 in Newington, hard to say because we burned most off, I saw lots of people pushing though


----------



## fireside

We pushed some lots other had nothing and some just salted with pre wetting.


----------



## aclawn

I push everyone, i didn't pre-treat yesterday.*newusflag* probably 2" in some area.Had to spray some w-40 was getting rusty.
now fri. look like rain to snow,listen to bernie saying could go north. I like the sun & mon storm were in the 3-6 range still far out, cold will be back with a shetload of precip.:usflag:FAKENEWS


----------



## chevyhauler

Watch out for refreeze tonight fellas.
Air temps around hartford are right at 32 now. Soon as the pavement temps drop.....back to work.


----------



## aclawn

yep, temp are going to 20f.


----------



## Broncslefty7

It’s winnndy too.


----------



## chevyhauler

One lot is boned dry.
Others have puddles/runoff that is just about at the point of freezing.


----------



## Broncslefty7

Have some boxes areas where cars where parked. Everyone opens at 5:00 am now.... gotta do some edging and clean up.


----------



## fireside

Freezing rain at my house now. Oh boy hope it's not one of this events agsin


----------



## PLOWMAN45

i hope we some good plowable snow


----------



## Broncslefty7

Had about an hour of flurries in Hartford.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## sectlandscaping

aclawn, the website for dot data keeps messing up. Do you have the updated snowfall for yesterday? Its been gone every storm then shows up days later. I used to be able to use it during storm to see what towns were getting more but its been useless this year.


----------



## Broncslefty7

same here. i dont think they are using the DOT round up anymore


----------



## aclawn

I think working again
http://www.dotdata.ct.gov/WeatherRoundUp/WRU_Index.HTM
This one goes back 72hrs for some town that has storm station reports. click on the dot and hrs on left top corner
http://www.weather.gov/source/crh/snowmap.html?zoom=10&lat=40.71&lon=-73.14&hr=24


----------



## PLOWMAN45

i see sunday was suppose to be snow now rain


----------



## aclawn

The models will correct themselves after tomorrow. The Model suk this year up until 36hrs


----------



## aclawn

https://www.accuweather.com/en/vide...-input=stormy pattern leads to plenty of snow


----------



## Broncslefty7

Tomorrow night looks like a bust.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## PLOWMAN45

aclawn said:


> https://www.accuweather.com/en/videos/stormy-pattern-leads-to-plenty-of-snow/5oati3zte6vyvm1nhfpgazqoppm515or?SearchForm-input=stormy pattern leads to plenty of snow


i saw this on twitter


----------



## mjlawncare

Just woke up fresh coating of snow time for a salt run didn't know it was going to snow


----------



## aclawn

yep, saw squall in NWCT that burst on the radar this morning.
SREFs and new NAM is getting a bigger and colder, bigger low to develop to our southwest, need to watch where that frontal wave develops if it is before our latitude then Friday overperforms, vice versa if it forms after us.
With the rain today we have to worry about a freeze up tomorrow morning, the temp drop in the am.

















View attachment 177371


----------



## aclawn

Two rain storm coming for us, rain tonite and sunday also rain also not looking good and
Wed look like a snow to rain event not looking good:realmad:We'll get rain/snow just a question of where the 540 line ends up.


----------



## aclawn

The teleconnections (EPO-/AO-/PNA+)The potential for a significant to major snowstorm will be higher than the climatological probability during the second or third week of February as the MJO moves through Phases 8 and 1 coupled with an AO-/PNA+ pattern. looks like snowier and colder after next week, hammertime


----------



## fireside

Boy this winter is s bust! I think we have used the big loader 2 times this year! We have spread some salt but really no plowing.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

what about Sunday that's rain


----------



## Broncslefty7

looks like tonight, sunday, tuesday all rain..... stupid connecticut weather, i feel like i live down on the coast.....


----------



## mjlawncare

I wouldnt right tonight off its going to be a low of 23 with rain will see


----------



## aclawn

I wouldn't give up on tomorrow morning, looks like the backend snow w/cold frt could give us 1-3 to a higher amount for NWCT OF 2-5. and a moderate burst is possible to put it in the high contour.Come into the state from NW 7am and out by noon.


----------



## aclawn

24hrs from now


----------



## aclawn

Only if this pan out a nice ?
View attachment 177387


----------



## Broncslefty7

looks like the models just flipped back to all snow lol.


----------



## aclawn

yep, that's how they have been all year, lock in at the 36hrs.
FAKENEWS RELEASETHEMODELS:terribletowel:


----------



## Nwct

So ......fwiw , is it fake news ?
Definitely poor timing .. alas .


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## PLOWMAN45

i saw something next friday


----------



## aclawn

HRRR just got colder lookout I-84 on north my take 3-5".
coastal ct 1-2"


----------



## fireside

whats your thoughts on timing


----------



## aclawn

fireside said:


> whats your thoughts on timing


around 2am


----------



## aclawn

Bernie take on coming storms

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959156692788432896


----------



## aclawn

Cold start to come in from NWCT around 2am and by 4am it covering >


----------



## PLOWMAN45

i guess i start believing when im out plowing


----------



## aclawn

no plowing for us on the coast salt run yes 
http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/WXTYPE/loop25ne.html


----------



## PLOWMAN45

I dont do salt runs


----------



## aclawn

FRIEND SAYING Snowing pretty good in Cornwall right now. elevation 800FT


----------



## fireside

I got text picture 1" already in warren.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

its says light snow here i just see puddles


----------



## sectlandscaping

Went from rain to little bit slush on ground. Not looking like its going to be plowable but ill give it another hour before I sand.


----------



## mjlawncare

We got an inch on the pavement here a few inchs in the grass temp is dropping starting to freeze up


----------



## fireside

Nothing in Orange / milford still rain/snow mix


----------



## mjlawncare

One of my guys up in torrington said they got about 4inchs up that way


----------



## chevyhauler

29degrees in newington.
It was very light snow for a while with no accumulation.
Flakes we're melting as soon as they hit the wet ground. Which brings me to my next point. Wetness is just about to start freezing. Truck warmed up. Gonna go and throw some salt.


----------



## mjlawncare

What a difference it is town to town waterbury had an inch wolcott got 3-4 inchs watertown about the same then you go down in elevation not much everything is solid ice now plenty of salt being thrown down today


----------



## aclawn

We MODELS busted big time from the Merritt to the Coast, all rain to freeze up , salt run.:gunsfiring:


----------



## chevyhauler

aclawn said:


> We MODELS busted big time from the Merritt to the Coast, all rain to freeze up , salt run.:gunsfiring:


Same thing up here. 
While it "snowed" for a while almost nothing stuck. Maybe 10% of each of my lots have snow on them. The rest is ice. 
Some have a lot of ice


----------



## aclawn

Took care of this guy and his FAKEWEATHER


----------



## aclawn

A PUSH EAST "HAMMERTIME"


----------



## chevyhauler

That's the same thing that we have been wrestling since last winter. 
The dividing line from nothing to holy C runs right through the state. 
Could be an inch...could be a foot.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## PLOWMAN45

that graph is for when ?


----------



## aclawn

PLOWMAN45 said:


> that graph is for when ?


yesterday


----------



## PLOWMAN45

now there saying maybe Wednesday


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

THE BORING NEXT 10 DAYS "FAKENEWS WEATHER"
2/5 RAIN NWCT CORNER CHANCE OF A D-1
2/7 POSSIBLE MINOR BACKEND SNOW
2/11 RAIN W/MINOR B/E SNOW MIX
2/13 RAIN MINOR F/E SNOW-MIX
AND LOOKING WAY AHEAD LOOKS LIKE A STORMY LAST WEEK AND 1ST WEEK OF MARCH.:usflag:I WANT TO lowblue: ALL THIS RAIN WITH NO COLD AIR IN PLACE:angry:


----------



## fireside

I want snow so we can try our liquid pre treat setup!!!


----------



## aclawn

Thurs am,Fireside


----------



## PLOWMAN45

so what your saying is February isn't gonna be a good either


----------



## aclawn

PLOWMAN45 said:


> so what your saying is February isn't gonna be a good either


Disappointing winter for sure, cold, yes, but not fun,not going to be the February we thought a week ago.SO much for a-rockin' Feb 5 onward and if when the pattern change around mid-feb and the PV heads to EUROPE ,say goodbye to winter.IMO


----------



## fireside

Very sad thank god for salting and contracts.


----------



## Evil Diesel

I wouldn't write winter off yet. The PV split around mid month looks to favor North America. Guidance this season has been terrible. We might have something the second half of Feb into Mar.


----------



## mjlawncare

Wednesday showing snow again 3-6 wouldn't give up hope


----------



## fireside

Outside a little while ago all behind the shop and wood pile is all ice! Not another morning ice nightmare


----------



## mjlawncare

Weather channel saying 5-8 for me on Wednesday snow to ice


----------



## fireside

Why can't we have just snow! I really hate this mixed bag stuff. Me on the coast it will be a big nothing again


----------



## aclawn

NAM looks a bit snowier & colder.S CT 1-2" of slop then washed away by rain , 3-6” N CT. Plenty of ice on top to lock in.IMO


----------



## PLOWMAN45

any model changes for the coast


----------



## Broncslefty7

I see 2-4 then ice then rain then ice then snow.... starting at 7 am Wednesday morning and ending at 2 am Thursday morning...


----------



## aclawn

For the coast snow to ice and rain to a 20f am.
Merritt on up is in for a 3-6 s/i/r.
NWCT 6-10".HAMMERTIME
Rememeber the rain is going to cut the total down a little. (Slush fest)lowred:


----------



## aclawn

PLOWMAN45 said:


> any model changes for the coast


MODELS A LITTLE COLDER, GETTING CLOSE TO ALL SNOW EVENT.
For us on the coast SWCT 1-3


----------



## mjlawncare

Snowing good here big flakes got a dusting


----------



## aclawn

Someone is going to get a 2 hr burst of blinding snow from DANBURY TO FFLD County!


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## PLOWMAN45

maybe get that 3 inches


----------



## chevyhauler

We need to put tolls on I84 just for the weather. Apparently all our storms only come into new england via I84. 
Right where our snow/ice/rain/WTF is going on line always is.


----------



## aclawn

JUST STARTED HERE BIG FLAKES


----------



## chevyhauler

Light coating here of a hard sleet/snow type of.....granule.....I guess.


----------



## mjlawncare

Snowing hard here


----------



## aclawn

stop here


----------



## PLOWMAN45

a bust of a storm


----------



## aclawn

Turning back to snow I84 https://www.facebook.com/NWSBoston


----------



## mjlawncare

Got about 2inchs here and alot of freezing rain temps never went above freezing had to scrape all the lots twice and threw alot of salt down


----------



## chevyhauler

Not the most fun storm.
Scraped like crazy. 
Salted like crazy. 
Lots still looked like the south end of a north bound mule till this morning. 
Scraped/salted till 1 am. 
Napped for 2 hours. 
Back out to sand/salt before everyone opens now.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## PLOWMAN45

do see anything like real snow on the horizon


----------



## fireside

Another storm like the other day, just clean up the equipment and call it a season. I really don't see much coming other than a couple of crap


----------



## aclawn

Look out next week/Weekend 15-18 possible snow shot...something to watch.HAMMERTIME


----------



## mjlawncare

Picked up almost a half inch of snow here still snowing


----------



## fireside

aclawn said:


> Look out next week/Weekend 15-18 possible snow shot...something to watch.HAMMERTIME
> 
> View attachment 177685


heard that all season thats why we only used the loader two time this year. lol


----------



## PLOWMAN45

ok something i see it


----------



## aclawn

NO SNOW, SO WE GET BLIZZARD. LOL


----------



## aclawn

Relatively consistent with an injection of cold sometime late next week/Weekend 15-18 possible snow shot... with H pressure really pressing could the Northeast finally get a real storm?


----------



## fireside

Once again fake weather must be from CNN


----------



## PLOWMAN45

I'm sick of this rainy warm pattern were stuck in


----------



## fireside

Rainy weather always goes with spring


----------



## aclawn

It's Watters' and this is my world of water!:usflag:


----------



## aclawn

Five years ago, I was cleaning this up.


----------



## aclawn

With all this rain it's has been an irritating winter overall if you like to do anything snow related in southern New England. At this point bring on spring.....


----------



## fireside

I have been looking at a loader just can't seem to convince myself it's a good idea after only using my big loader 2 times all season.


----------



## aclawn

Fire, looks like we're skipping phase 8 going right into spring.I know this may not be the best news for those hoping for snow but this rainfall is hitting some long-term drought areas with very beneficial amounts of rain..


----------



## fireside

I'm going to pull off the sanders Monday and clean them not perfect but well. They all hang in a rack if they are needed. I'm truthfully thinking we are done.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

Fake Weather
Next chance of snow looks to be next month
Madden-Julian Oscillation (MJO) failed our forecast for Feb. 
Our snow/cold is in Chicago 9 days str. of snow.

-Today morning clouds with some showers possible especially near the coast otherwise increasing sunshine; breezy with temps falling through the 40's

-Tonight mostly clear with a low in the 20s 

-Tomorrow mostly sunny with a high of 35-40

-Wednesday sun & clouds with a high of 50--55 "Valentines Day"

-Thursday a few showers possible with a high around 60's

-Friday a chance of showers with a high in the 50's

-The weekend looks dry but colder with a high in the 30's Sat and 40's Sunday
MJO has failed us Feb forecast which if phase 8 occurred earlier we would be getting into the snow fun stuff. So we shall see if phase 8 comes before we head into spring. More importantly, guys do not forget Valentine's Day is on Weds!
FakeWeather:usflag:


----------



## PLOWMAN45

march huh


----------



## fireside

boy now talking snow on Saturday we will see what happens. Even talks of a little ice tonight all my sanders are off


----------



## aclawn

There might be a little something SUNDAY AM. I think we have to go with nowcasting with the way the models have been acting up this winter.


----------



## aclawn

fireside said:


> boy now talking snow on Saturday we will see what happens. Even talks of a little ice tonight all my sanders are off


Depending how long it take you to put back, leave them off. WE HAVE LUCK ON OUR SIDE.LOL


----------



## fireside

they will need to go back on Friday at the FD on saturday. plus if its going to snow I will spray Friday


----------



## aclawn

The shortwave has to be perfect for us to get anything.IMO
another note we going to have a blocking in for the beginning of March might be in for a late spring


----------



## PLOWMAN45

my weather guy was getting a little excited they called it a snow nuke i will take it


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## mjlawncare

Saturday night threat is still there, doesnt look to promising the next ten days 50-60 in February what is going on this is becoming a normal thing the past few years guaranteed will pay for the cold in March when everyone’s ready to start spring work never fails


----------



## PLOWMAN45

they said March is gonna get cold


----------



## sectlandscaping

NWS saying 2-4 Saturday night. I can live with that.


----------



## aclawn

Yes,we can even end up with 6" between the rt15 and i-84.Also it's going to melt fast with temps going into the mid to upper 40s on sunday.wet heavy crap.This looks like another now casting event again.May even be a rather pretty snow sticking to the trees...:usflag:


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## fireside

So do I need to put the box back on the loader or just leave it off?


----------



## aclawn

I hope y'all realize that even if the NAM (12z) were to verify, Ratios will certainly not be 10:1 more like 6-8:1, w/ 10-12:1 possible in far NW quads of the storm. So... if you got .5" liquid in SCCT, likely 4" of snow give or take.fireside, I would put them on there will not freeze up after the storm,i'm pre salting my 24hrs.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

my weather guy said gfs is pointing to 8 inches in southern ct


----------



## PLOWMAN45

my area just got the winter storm watch posted


----------



## mjlawncare

Ya whole state has a winter storm watch 4-8


----------



## Nwct

Great timing.!.. late Sat early Sundaywatching track
let alone smack in between 
spring temps Thumbs Up. Snow ! Nice


----------



## aclawn

My new plow truck made the new!:laughing:
http://www.cbc.ca/player/play/2682188233/
Had to take him out of storage for spring plowing!


----------



## mjlawncare

Started here about 15min ago everything has a dusting


----------



## chevyhauler

Snowing like a barstage now .
Warm pavement killed almost an inch but it's stavkistup quickly now .
Do some maintenance runs .
Have a few beers .
Get some sleep.
Head back out when she is done. 
I LOVE Saturday night storms!!!!


----------



## aclawn

Still snowing here about 5" down


----------



## aclawn




----------



## sectlandscaping

We got close to 4 on road now and maybe 8 in grass. Did the open places and waiting to go back out.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

i wonder how much is down is norwalk


----------



## mjlawncare

Got 7inchs here down to light snow now


----------



## aclawn




----------



## PLOWMAN45

thanks for the graph almost 6.0 here


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## Broncslefty7

Y is Hartford never on this list?


----------



## aclawn

Snowshoe on! lol
2 day of wind and snow.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

when is that for ?


----------



## fireside

March 5


----------



## PLOWMAN45

that would be great if that comes together


----------



## fireside

I could eat my words but no fantasy or wishful thinking. I really hate late season snow. It just bests the equipment


----------



## Broncslefty7

that was a good one, 6" easy plowing two salt runs and a spot salt run last night. ill take that all season long.


----------



## fireside

Not so easy on the coast it was heavy wet snow.


----------



## Broncslefty7

ours was clumpy but not super wet, made some nice piles.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

i will take what i can get right now


----------



## aclawn

THURSDAY TO FRIDAY 2/22-23 POSSIBLY <1" CENTRAL CT ON UP


----------



## mjlawncare

RAIN TODAY WILL CHANGE OVER TO A WINTRY MIX THIS AFTERNOON ASCOLD AIR FILTERS INTO THE REGION FROM THE NORTH. SLEET IS EXPECTED

TO FALL BEFORE ENDING EARLY THIS EVENING. AT THE SAME TIME, IT IS

POSSIBLE FOR FREEZING RAIN TO OCCUR. SLEET ACCUMULATIONS MAY

TOTAL UP TO AN INCH, AND WHILE ICE ACCRETION FROM FREEZING RAIN IS

NOT LIKELY TO BE WIDESPREAD, A LIGHT GLAZE OF ICE IN SPOTS CANNOT

BE RULED OUT. TEMPERATURES WILL BE FALLING INTO THE LOW 30S THIS

AFTERNOON. BE PREPARED FOR SLIPPERY CONDITIONS THIS AFTERNOON AND

FOR THE EVENING COMMUTE. DRY WEATHER IS EXPECTED TONIGHT ONCE THE

PRECIPITATION ENDS EARLY THIS EVENING. Crazy weather 75 yesterday back to winter today


----------



## mjlawncare

Been snowing hard here everything is coated up


----------



## Broncslefty7

Slight slush here stopped snowing about 20 mins ago. Maybe it will freeze up tonight.


----------



## mjlawncare

Yaa going to salt some lots some of the north sides of the buildings had accumulation going to be in the mid 20s tonight alot of standing water


----------



## fireside

I think it’s going to dry up before it gets really cold oh well always next year!


----------



## aclawn

lowblue::usflag:MARCH 6 & 8 :usflag:lowred:


----------



## fireside

Let me guess a blizzard


----------



## aclawn

Definitely a nor'easter. Gale or do we trend Storm Force? It will be up to how the low center consolidates & tightens under the rather broad ULL. Cannot & should not discount a surprise deepening, nor, be surprised if it remained broader & more typical. Impacts anyway u slice it.Fireside blizzard:usflag:


----------



## aclawn

Waiting on the explosion of snow maps, cause you know they’re coming:laugh:


----------



## aclawn




----------



## fireside

aclawn said:


> Definitely a nor'easter. Gale or do we trend Storm Force? It will be up to how the low center consolidates & tightens under the rather broad ULL. Cannot & should not discount a surprise deepening, nor, be surprised if it remained broader & more typical. Impacts anyway u slice it.Fireside blizzard:usflag:


Time will tell


----------



## Randall Ave

aclawn said:


> View attachment 178539


Really don't understand what I'm looking at there. Is that the projected low?


----------



## aclawn

Randall Ave said:


> Really don't understand what I'm looking at there. Is that the projected low?


Yes sir,Sea Level Pressure


----------



## Randall Ave

aclawn said:


> Yes sir,Sea Level Pressure


She's a way out, but if that all comes together, could make for an interesting few days


----------



## aclawn

Long way to go but if hold up. "Fireside Blizzard"There's a lot of blocking...this may still creep south.


----------



## aclawn

ensemble mean looks good but the majority of members are close in and with a marginal airmass.......still good to see hits though, long ways to go.4 inch qpf


----------



## fireside

This year I just never seem to have time to look close at the weather. I just think with the history of the models this year I’m not holding my breath


----------



## PLOWMAN45

hope we get it


----------



## Broncslefty7

We had what? Two storms that where unquestionable it’s going to snow the entire time? All the others where snow rain ice melt bs....


----------



## aclawn

The 8th has a good chance of being a monster snowstorm or a monsoon , After that Cold head to Russia and say goodbye to winter.


----------



## Broncslefty7

I said good bye last week....


----------



## PLOWMAN45

its not over yet


----------



## fireside

I have heard the full figured girl warming up her singing for 2 weeks now. Yes we could have a freak snow into April but not very likely rennet it’s march this week.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

European/NAM have snow accumulations ranging from 4 - 12 inches due to the low stalling off the coast and pulling colder air in from the north and dynamic cooling which is basically the atmosphere transferring its heat energy to heavy precipitation pulling the cold the air down to the surface causing a change to snow. In conclusion, with all the data I have analyzed I favor a solution where heavy rain moves in Thursday night changing to heavy snow by early Friday morning.


----------



## chevyhauler

That WOULD change the weeks plans a bit . Thank u sir .
Backup plans in place.


----------



## Broncslefty7

Fake weather!


----------



## aclawn

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/968630594249768960
http://cci-reanalyzer.org/


----------



## PLOWMAN45

will that fall here also in sw ct


----------



## aclawn

WIND STORM


----------



## chevyhauler

Don't quite understand this "forget about snowfall" thing that u talk of.
LOL


----------



## aclawn

View attachment 178718


----------



## aclawn

chevyhauler said:


> Don't quite understand this "forget about snowfall" thing that u talk of.
> LOL


I meant forget about snow.lol


----------



## aclawn

Who going to believe this?








Todays 12z run WTH


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan

Wow! I’m in Upper Valley NH (Hanover). Confused on what’s to come. The Weather Channel is saying no snow, just rain. Accuweather is saying snow, 33% chance 3-6” or 31% chance 6-10”. Very confused.


----------



## aclawn

NewEnglandSteelersFan said:


> Wow! I'm in Upper Valley NH (Hanover). Confused on what's to come. The Weather Channel is saying no snow, just rain. Accuweather is saying snow, 33% chance 3-6" or 31% chance 6-10". Very confused.


This is for Concord NH hourly


----------



## PLOWMAN45

well i guess no one knows but god


----------



## mjlawncare

Every storm this year has been a wait and see what its going to do


----------



## fireside

I have decided to do nothing! If it rains fine, if it snow we will put the plows on and plow. This year proves one thing Mother Nature runs the show not fancy weather models


----------



## aclawn

View attachment 178744


----------



## mjlawncare

Whats everyone thinking seems like every source is putting out something different seen anywhere from mostly rain to possibly 2feet of snow in areas


----------



## aclawn

mjlawncare said:


> Whats everyone thinking seems like every source is putting out something different seen anywhere from mostly rain to possibly 2feet of snow in areas


MJ, For NWCT LOOK LIKE 6-12" all depend on the upper low.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969286191857090560


----------



## aclawn

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969303840314068994


----------



## aclawn

I'M READY FOR SNOW


----------



## Randall Ave

aclawn said:


> I'M READY FOR SNOW


Got the wife a new toy?


----------



## fireside

how do you use that snowblower!!


----------



## Broncslefty7

I think we see snow but it won’t accumulate or stick.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

i just saw 4-8 inches for my area


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

PLOWMAN45 said:


> i just saw 4-8 inches for my area


I THINK WERE IN THE 1-3" FOR US IN FFLD CTNY AND IT HAS TO COME DOWN HARD FOR IT TO STICK.


----------



## aclawn

fireside said:


> how do you use that snowblower!!


You cut trees down to stop the snow coming from the mountain hill and bingo snowdrift.That what you told me to do.Don't tell me I wasted my money!
I have 2 chances to learn how to do it tomorrow, 7th and12th. and then I'll return it to home depot.


----------



## fireside

aclawn said:


> You cut trees down to stop the snow coming from the mountain hill and bingo snowdrift.That what you told me to do.Don't tell me I wasted my money!
> I have 2 chances to learn how to do it tomorrow, 7th and12th. and then I'll return it to home depot.


ok time for a youtube making of a snowblower lol


----------



## aclawn

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969517781099122689


----------



## aclawn

Surprised to find my temperature in southern Ct is at 37f


----------



## mjlawncare

Sleeting pretty good here


----------



## aclawn

http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/WXTYPE/loop25ne.html


----------



## aclawn

Rain here 37f


----------



## chevyhauler

aclawn said:


> Rain here 37f


Same EXACT thing here.


----------



## Broncslefty7

i dont think we are out of the woods yet mr stew


----------



## aclawn




----------



## PLOWMAN45

i guess it on to next one


----------



## Broncslefty7

Yeah that was pretty lame


----------



## fireside

Broncslefty7 said:


> Yeah that was pretty lame


 Yesterday's storm is how everyday goes when you get married. Your always hopeful but at the end of the day your disappointed.


----------



## Broncslefty7

You make me so excited to be engaged.


----------



## fireside

Broncslefty7 said:


> You make me so excited to be engaged.


Just fair warning! Plowing is really a lot like marriage.


----------



## Broncslefty7

Your a riot dude. Go build yours sons a break room


----------



## fireside

They are good with no break room for a new loader!!!!!


----------



## sectlandscaping

Is there anything in the near future thats plowable? 5th is looking like more rain.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

wednesday/thursday


----------



## aclawn

There might be a surprise Monday morning for some up north.


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan

Lies, all lies!! LOL


----------



## fireside

Yup all fake weather


----------



## Broncslefty7

:clapping:New England Steelers hahahaha what an epic name 

Thumbs Up


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

hmmm!


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan

hmmm! Indeed!


----------



## fireside

Should be all rain by tue night!


----------



## Broncslefty7

most likely.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

thats not what i heard


----------



## fireside

PLOWMAN45 said:


> thats not what i heard


We will see for sure Thursday morning. History and weather go hand and hand. This year models always start our great than it goes rain. Time will tell but it sure seems like good smoutbif rain again


----------



## Broncslefty7

Smoutbif huh?


----------



## sectlandscaping

fireside said:


> We will see for sure Thursday morning. History and weather go hand and hand. This year models always start our great than it goes rain. Time will tell but it sure seems like good smoutbif rain again


Looking like that already. Shouldve known since everything is running perfect.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

Broncslefty7 said:


> Smoutbif huh?


 what


----------



## aclawn

"Fireside Blizzard"


----------



## PLOWMAN45

i can live with that


----------



## Broncslefty7

should be fun, wet heavy snow.


----------



## Nwct

lowblue: :gunsfiring:
Looks like Everyone gets a Snow Day 
Don’t forget French Toast Fixins


----------



## Nwct

View attachment 178892


----------



## aclawn

Oh boy,40h lowred: in 2 days.


----------



## aclawn

Precip by the hour.Looks starts wed noon time to 7am Thursday.Heaviest snowfall 9pm to 1am


----------



## aclawn




----------



## leigh

I've waited months to pipe in to say this! Been off site since my long illness
Any snow that falls for us at coast during day will have a hard time sticking" the dreaded sun angle" ! Cloud penetrating radiation will battle with snow.35 + deg temps, mixed with rain and my opportunity to use up my last 12 tons of salt will keep snow amounts low at coast. Now inland, thats a different story.I'm in the ?? area,lower New Haven/Fairfield county.Have fun!


----------



## aclawn

The models for the most part have come further west. Some more than others. Which means less snow for Coastal CT & SECT and more for those NWCT corner 6-12+ inches.Let see what happen on next runs and what they out.


----------



## Broncslefty7

how much for central? i was really looking forward to 12+


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan

Here in Upper Valley NH, AccuWeather just updated our total from 8-12” to 12-24”.

65% chance for 12-24”


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/971155947254149121


----------



## aclawn




----------



## PLOWMAN45

ok im in the 6 plus in southern ct norwalk


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan

AccuWeather has you in Norwalk at 40% chance 4-8”, 22% chance for more than 8”


----------



## aclawn

NewEnglandSteelersFan said:


> AccuWeather has you in Norwalk at 40% chance 4-8", 22% chance for more than 8"


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan

I’ve seen you post these previously, never understood them. In “dumb terms”, what does it say?


----------



## leigh

Left house at 7 to pre salt 6 high priority lots.Forecast was 1-3,3-5 depending on source.Just got home and now saying 8-12.??????? Time for bed,wonder what wed will bring?


----------



## aclawn

NewEnglandSteelersFan said:


> I've seen you post these previously, never understood them. In "dumb terms", what does it say?


Precip by the hour.0z is the midnight run and the 12z is the midday model run. So on your chart, snow start around 5pm with highest snow coming around 4am.Every blue square is by hour the total precip. est. to fall.On the top it give you total of 1.70 precip,so depending on your temp you can use this chart for and idea of totals


----------



## aclawn




----------



## PLOWMAN45

i just got off periscope with Bernie hr said were gonna get thumped


----------



## aclawn

We all lowred:


----------



## Nwct

Possible to hit 3” per hour


----------



## mjlawncare

Just started sticking to the pavement here


----------



## sectlandscaping

Rain with snowflakes.


----------



## mjlawncare

Its like a snow globe here picked up almost 2inchs in less then a hour


----------



## aclawn

Coming down hard here ,not sticking to pavement. Started about 1 hour ago


----------



## leigh

Looks like we lost the first 4 inches here on coast,forecast down tp 4-8.Just some slush on roads at 3:10.Anybody really surprised?


----------



## leigh

oops,spoke to soon! Forecast down to 1-3" here in Milford lol.I better be able to at least get a push in! That forecast was on the weather channel on tv.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## leigh

Oops again,now forecast is back to 5-8" I've got to turn this tv off lol


----------



## aclawn

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/971492267625152512


----------



## PLOWMAN45

I heard something for Mon and tuesday


----------



## mjlawncare

We got about 18 inchs here havent got out of my truck since 130 yesterday afternoon


----------



## leigh

Just got done plowing,it will be interesting to see official totals.They're going to be way high for me on coast. Looked like 4"-6",plowed like 12"+.Think it settled down to a super dense hybrid crosslinked super flake.


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan

16 1/2” here in Upper Valley NH, and still calling for additional 2-4”. Then, when the pine trees decide to puke their accumulation, add another 2”!!!


----------



## sectlandscaping

shoveled that way too. We were somewhere around 3-5. It did seem like a dud till the last minute. Alot of people got hammered. Good for them. Maybe next year.


----------



## leigh

CONNECTICUT

...Fairfield County...
New Fairfield 26.8 330 AM 3/08 Trained Spotter
Newtown 24.3 210 AM 3/08 Amateur Radio
Ridgefield 19.0 1100 PM 3/07 Trained Spotter
4 N Ridgefield 17.0 900 PM 3/07 Trained Spotter
1 SSW Germantown 16.5 1200 AM 3/08 Social Media
Danbury 16.2 500 AM 3/08 Trained Spotter
Monroe 16.0 235 AM 3/08 Public
3 ESE Bethel 16.0 700 AM 3/08 CoCoRaHS
Shelton 16.0 649 AM 3/08 Amateur Radio
Bethel 14.5 526 AM 3/08 Trained Spotter
4 WNW Newtown 13.7 700 AM 3/08 CoCoRaHS
Brookfield 12.9 1130 PM 3/07 CoCoRaHS
1 SSE Ridgefield 12.8 800 AM 3/08 CoCoRaHS
3 NNE Bethel 12.3 643 AM 3/08 CoCoRaHS
3 WSW Shelton 12.1 700 AM 3/08 CoCoRaHS
Fairfield 10.0 730 PM 3/07 CoCoRaHS
4 E Newtown 9.5 800 AM 3/08 CoCoRaHS
3 NW Monroe 9.5 800 AM 3/08 CoCoRaHS
3 NW Stamford 8.2 856 AM 3/08 Trained Spotter
5 SE Bedford 8.2 830 AM 3/08 CoCoRaHS
Stratford 7.0 900 PM 3/07 Co-Op Observer
3 NNW Norwalk 6.1 700 AM 3/08 CoCoRaHS
Bridgeport Airport 6.0 1200 AM 3/08 Co-Op Observer
2 NW Darien 5.9 700 AM 3/08 CoCoRaHS
1 ENE Darien 4.5 745 AM 3/08 CoCoRaHS

...Middlesex County...
Ivoryton 10.7 630 AM 3/08 Public
Durham 9.0 1030 PM 3/07 Trained Spotter

...New Haven County...
Wolcott 18.5 528 AM 3/08 Social Media
Northford 15.7 1117 PM 3/07 Trained Spotter
Seymour 15.5 952 AM 3/08 585 FT ELEVATION
Clintonville 14.5 1055 PM 3/07 Trained Spotter
2 ESE North Haven 14.5 641 AM 3/08 Social Media
1 WNW Wallingford 14.0 900 AM 3/08 CoCoRaHS
North Haven 13.5 855 PM 3/07 Trained Spotter
Madison 13.1 130 AM 3/08 Public
Branford 13.0 1200 AM 3/08 Trained Spotter
Wallingford 13.0 1100 PM 3/07 Trained Spotter
1 NE Naugatuck 11.7 600 AM 3/08 CoCoRaHS
Guilford 11.5 947 AM 3/08 Public
Cheshire 11.2 800 AM 3/08 Trained Spotter
New Haven 11.0 130 AM 3/08 Public
2 ENE Prospect 11.0 600 AM 3/08 CoCoRaHS
Naugatuck 10.5 1000 PM 3/07 CoCoRaHS
Waterbury 10.4 315 AM 3/08 Trained Spotter
Seymour 9.1 700 AM 3/08 CoCoRaHS
Milford 7.7 830 PM 3/07 Public
Orange 7.5 1030 PM 3/07 Trained Spotter
North Guilford 6.0 718 PM 3/07 Trained Spotter
1 W Madison 5.0 700 AM 3/08 CoCoRaHS
West Haven 4.5 836 PM 3/07 Trained Spotter
1 W Woodmont 3.2 532 AM 3/08 CoCoRaHS

...New London County...
2 NNE Norwich 5.6 530 AM 3/08 CoCoRaHS
Ledyard Center 4.3 1200 AM 3/08 Trained Spotter
2 WNW Niantic 3.8 600 AM 3/08 CoCoRaHS
New London 3.6 700 AM 3/08 CoCoRaHS
Norwich 3.0 700 AM 3/08 Co-Op Observer
2 S Waterford 2.2 700 AM 3/08 CoCoRaHS
3 E Mystic 1.5 700 AM 3/08 CoCoRaHS
3 SW Pawcatuck 1.5 700 AM 3/08 CoCoRaHS


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## chevyhauler

That was some heavy snow for sure.
Truck got quite the workout. Definitely not happy turning corners with a big ole pile of snow when the blade was in scoop mode. 
Did maintenance runs....took a nap while the snow slowed down then went back out as it was stopping.

A bit colder and that would have been quite the pile.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

They said this next storm could be bigger


----------



## Broncslefty7

i heard monday tuesday is a wash?


----------



## FredG

Broncslefty7 said:


> i heard monday tuesday is a wash?


Rizzo, Where you been, Have not heard much out of you lately.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## Broncslefty7

FredG said:


> Rizzo, Where you been, Have not heard much out of you lately.


Been doing pool work. dont worry i have a thread coming soon that will attract all kinds of attention.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## PLOWMAN45

did you mean the gfs ?


----------



## aclawn

This the gfs for 12th looks like a late spring.Something on the radar also for between the 23rd and 25th.


----------



## aclawn

All the models on their last run trended west.


----------



## Broncslefty7

yes that is a good thing.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

i just heard that Monday night Tuesday thing is trend closer to CT


----------



## mjlawncare

Winter storm watch for the whole state up looks like will be jumping around with the accumulation maps the next 24hours


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## PLOWMAN45

they just said 6 -12 inches


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan

Wow! Big differences. Any chance these will align soon?


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## MSsnowplowing

Good, it's our turn.

We only got 4 inches in my area and by the shore it was 3 inches.

I want one last big storm, a nice 6-8 inch snow storm would be great.


----------



## leigh

Accu weather actually recognizes the effect of ground and air temps for this storm. Maybe a multiple salt no plow burn-off.This forecast is for me in milford area.

 
Looking Ahead

3-6 inches of snow this evening through tomorrow afternoon; accumulations mainly on non-paved surfaces


----------



## aclawn

I see a couple of salt runs and a push.









A little bullish on it last run!








Stay cold after the storm,nice!


----------



## leigh

Talking head on fox ct said the storm is moving "slightly" to the east.May have to lower totals.Guess we just have to wait and see ,as usual.


----------



## Broncslefty7

long duration. low accumulation, lots of salt runs and clean up tuesday night.


----------



## aclawn

moving east!


----------



## Broncslefty7

And just like that we are back to 1-3


----------



## aclawn

Broncslefty7 said:


> And just like that we are back to 1-3


your in the 6-10" now and we're in the 2 to 4" now on the SWCT.
Let's see the next run, WIPER AFFECT TIME lol


----------



## Broncslefty7

good come hit my lots at like 8:00 am so i can get some rest.


----------



## aclawn

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973277152186548224


----------



## leigh

3am,been snowing for 4 hrs,no snow sticking to anything here on coast,we lost the first part of snowfall! no sign of it starting to accumulate. hmm plan # 1 to start plowing at 4 am is cancelled lol back to sleep!


----------



## sectlandscaping

leigh said:


> 3am,been snowing for 4 hrs,no snow sticking to anything here on coast,we lost the first part of snowfall! no sign of it starting to accumulate. hmm plan # 1 to start plowing at 4 am is cancelled lol back to sleep!


Im with you but now that im up after barely sleeping. Well see about the back to sleep part.


----------



## leigh

sectlandscaping said:


> Im with you but now that im up after barely sleeping. Well see about the back to sleep part.


 hard to sleep hitting the 10 min snooze button.plan #2 I'm heading out to salt,I'm getting some $$ out of this one way or another! next decision is what to tell the crew,6 trucks and 3 sidewalk guys get to sleep I guess.forecast now 3-5.with these temps I can probably just burn it off,maybe? maybe not


----------



## PLOWMAN45

i just saw wtnh updated forecast is 5-10


----------



## aclawn

looks like a re-run of the last storm.
looks like we're in for 7" on the coast.


----------



## mjlawncare

We have 2-3inchs on the pavement so far


----------



## aclawn

looking on radar-dark blue bands are starting to come into the state.


----------



## leigh

friend in danbury has half an inch after 5 hrs of snowfall,says it seems to be melting from the bottom up,temp 33 deg. went to shelton, salted a large lot,no accumulation as of 6am,temp here back in orange is up to 34deg, our heaviest snowfall was supposed to be from 4am to 8am,that ain't happening lol


----------



## aclawn

Nop not happening, looks like a big bust for down here. unless it like the last storm all came down in 4hrs.I'm looking at news Norwich is getting hammer.
Well, let see what the chances have for us 15th,20th,25th,28th.


----------



## leigh

Got stuck in the dreaded "dry slot". thought the sun was coming out! Coming down good now, just not sticking yet. Have fun you eastern and inland guys!


----------



## aclawn

Bring on the fun for us on the coast.Well, it's looking like the last storm everything is filling in right now.LOL


----------



## mjlawncare

Were in that heavy snowband snowing atleast an inch an hour


----------



## aclawn

mjlawncare said:


> Were in that heavy snowband snowing atleast an inch an hour


Rt 8 & I-95 Bpt & Stratford road and grass cover in 1/2 an hour, big wet flakes coming down now


----------



## aclawn

RADAR http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/WXTYPE/loop25ne.html


----------



## mjlawncare

aclawn said:


> RADAR http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/WXTYPE/loop25ne.html


 Had to pick up 5inchs fast since this heavy band came over us


----------



## mjlawncare

Ended up gettin 8-9inchs here everythings scraping down nice


----------



## aclawn

mjlawncare said:


> Ended up gettin 8-9inchs here everythings scraping down nice


nice,end up with a push,no sidewalks melted off.
Norwich was in the bulleyes 16"


----------



## Broncslefty7

If anyone needs a hand in the eastern part of the state, let me know. I have a few machines just sitting.

Thanks
James
8603717810


----------



## PLOWMAN45

nothing stuck to the pavement here but wait there snowflakes symbols for the first day of spring ?


----------



## leigh

Had a burst of snow at 11 am put down a quick 2".Was able to get to 75%of my lots done before it melted lol That burst was a 5k$ lifesaver! This is a weird business


----------



## PLOWMAN45

there talking next week maybe


----------



## fireside

I plowed the per inch accounts got to the seasonel account the melted off. Billing is going to be the problem! It melted to dam fast I can hear the phone calls!


----------



## fireside

I’m done with winter BS. It needs to snow and plow or just go away. I’m getting tired of getting ready for nothing. 

The full figured girl is singing just time to move on


----------



## sectlandscaping

10 to 21 inches for me and the first complaint " You guys did a great job plowing 18 inches but didnt clean off cars".


----------



## Broncslefty7

lol thats funny


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## MSsnowplowing

anyone have officeal amounts for norwich, gales ferry and montville?

I measured at one point and had 13 but that was around 4pm and didn't get around to remeasuring at the end

found this but conflicting amounts

..New London County...
Oakdale 23.0 1030 PM 3/13 Broadcast Media
4 ENE Franklin 22.0 1030 PM 3/13 Broadcast Media
2 NNE Norwich 21.2 530 AM 3/14 CoCoRaHS
3 E Salem 21.0 700 AM 3/14 CoCoRaHS
Waterford 17.5 215 PM 3/13 Public
Gales Ferry 17.0 714 PM 3/13 Trained Spotter
Norwich 17.0 700 AM 3/14 Co-Op Observer
Gales Ferry 17.0 700 AM 3/14 CoCoRaHS
Ledyard Center 16.8 400 PM 3/13 Trained Spotter
New London 16.2 645 AM 3/14 CoCoRaHS
Norwich 16.0 113 PM 3/13 Social Media
2 S Waterford 14.5 700 AM 3/14 CoCoRaHS
Quaker Hill 13.4 456 PM 3/13 Public
Mystic 13.2 820 PM 3/13 Public
3 E Mystic 12.0 700 AM 3/14 CoCoRaHS
Groton 11.5 1100 PM 3/13 CT DOT
Lebanon 11.5 900 PM 3/13 Public
Colchester 11.3 1100 PM 3/13 CT DOT
3 SW Pawcatuck 10.7 700 AM 3/14 CoCoRaHS
2 WNW Niantic 9.0 600 AM 3/14 CoCoRaHS
Niantic 6.0 700 PM 3/13 Amateur Radio
2 E Jewett City 2.9 730 AM 3/14 CoCoRaHS


----------



## leigh

5 inches in Milford? If they reported like that all the time I'd be rich lol.


----------



## fireside

Oh that’s correct 5” in milford. We measured in IHOP’s lot. It came down hard for a hour!


----------



## aclawn

i'm seeing 2 nor'easter for next week 20th lowred:and 22nd.lowred:
View attachment 179324







View attachment 179326


----------



## aclawn




----------



## PLOWMAN45

good its on your radar now


----------



## leigh

fireside said:


> Oh that's correct 5" in milford. We measured in IHOP's lot. It came down hard for a hour!


 Oh ok! wink wink.You know where my shop is ,a stones throw from ihop and Fridays,I need to buy a new tape measure lol.I'll meet you half way, 2.5".I'm sure the way they measure has a lot to do with it.They don't measure in the middle of a heated up paved parking lot.This always happens with spring storms.One year we had a 10" storm with all hard surfaces perfectly clear.Were you measuring your stack of pancakes by mistake ?


----------



## fireside

Funny you mention Friday’s. We measured IHOP’s in the lot center. By the time we got from Cumberland farm back to Friday’s it melted down to 2”. We were like WTF. Actually I’m a NWS trainer spotter!!!


----------



## leigh

fireside said:


> Funny you mention Friday's. We measured IHOP's in the lot center. By the time we got from Cumberland farm back to Friday's it melted down to 2". We were like WTF. Actually I'm a NWS trainer spotter!!!


If we all could become spotters for our respective towns we can rig this game! Fox guarding the henhouse !


----------



## fireside

I took the class at southern ct. overall really interesting subject along with how it’s done.


----------



## aclawn

If the (H) or block over Canada doesn't move north, this storm is OTS. THE MUD SEASON UPON US!


----------



## MSsnowplowing

I don't care what we get as long as we don't get it on wednesday


----------



## fireside

Yup no snow on wed! I’m thing that will be no problem because it’s going to miss or rain


----------



## PLOWMAN45

i need it this winter sucked


----------



## aclawn




----------



## FordFisherman

Looks like this one could hit CT after all. Stay tuned...


----------



## Broncslefty7

Ground temps r quite warm.


----------



## fireside

Lot of variables is late March!! Long and short it must snow when it’s dark or it’s a bust!


----------



## PLOWMAN45

good i see the heavy snowfall icon for Wednesday


----------



## mjlawncare

Winter storm watch posted looks like somethings on the way


----------



## Nwct

_Early_ local news (fox) numbers 5-10"


----------



## leigh

My forecast went from 1-3,3-5 and now 8-12 ! There's no way we will get that on pavement with a daytime storm in the middle of march.(plus copious amounts of salt I'll burn through) Be interesting to see official amounts compared to what we actually plow.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

i hope it snows hard and sticks


----------



## Broncslefty7

It’s been pretty cold out lately, we shall see


----------



## aclawn

I'm seeing 1-3" with probably no plowable snow.everything melts,the yo-yo effect of the model
also Very light snowfall of 0.01 per hr.


----------



## leigh

Wow, you're usually on the high side of the forecast! I'll have to check back later, I was in the 10" range last I checked.


----------



## mjlawncare

Nws showing me in the 12-18 range numbers all over the place


----------



## Broncslefty7

Angel has been drinking don’t worry about his fake weather lol


----------



## leigh

Broncslefty7 said:


> Angel has been drinking don't worry about his fake weather lol


 I wish I could join him !


----------



## fireside

I don’t drink but I’m in agreement with angel. Just not going to happen! Only if I could plow grass


----------



## Nwct

its going to be daytime and then nighttime


----------



## aclawn

WTH everyone retracting their amounts.liegh now were in the 3 to 5" zone.and i'm drunk so stay tune to the fake weather


----------



## aclawn

GO OUT AND GET THAT PRETREAT RUN.YOYO EFFECT,NOW LET SEE WHAT THE 18Z SHOW.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976176969502023681

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976202487081373698


----------



## leigh

5-8" during day and 3-5" after dark. Saw some lots already pretreated. I'm going to wait for the morning and get a full night of "sleepy bye". Looks like the event for sat night is a no go now, so its a green light for me to see what the massive amount of salt I have on hand can do during the day weds. Burn baby burn!


----------



## aclawn

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976220435917369344


----------



## aclawn




----------



## Nwct

This one has been a blast to watch ! :hammerhead:
The locals especially ,when all they have to say is we don’t know yet , Ha , thoroughly entertains me to watch when all models show differences and they have to pick one and roll For the moment .

:bluebounce::redbounce: Nor’ # 4 lowblue:

My guess.. with this years tracking 
We get a good little Thumping 
I’m think the NAM has it correct , (highest amounts ) 
and believe did well all this year ?? 
And it sticks , cold ground around here , and it’ll be going into night so sun angle won’t play ...*newusflag*
let’s see


----------



## PLOWMAN45

noaa said 11-15 inches


----------



## leigh

PLOWMAN45 said:


> noaa said 11-15 inches


noaa has been on the high side, bernie rayno mentioned their #'s in his video. He was in the middle,6-12 for my area on coast.and you can deduct whatever falls during the day,that snow will be draining into LI sound as it falls. Temps rising though the night into mid 30's. My biggest concern is the timing of end of storm.Don't want to be rushing to get lots done in a smaller window of time,ending 5 hrs before opening time is good for my route


----------



## leigh

i've heard of "fake news" but now we have "fake radar" ? been in a heavy radar snow band for last 2 hrs,more of the same coming! but it's barely snowing lol I could see if it doesn't stick but this is weird. forecast down to 3-5 and 1-3 tonight. whats the date? ,April 1!


----------



## Nwct

Wow


----------



## mjlawncare

Not even a flake here so far


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan

Something tells me TWC hyped this one up for ratings, with the whole fourth Nor’easter thing. Of course, I am watching to contribute, but the weather people at TWC are just standing around in boring slush awaiting a spin out in said slush to make a big deal of it.


----------



## aclawn

looks like overnight 2"to 4" for ct.


----------



## aclawn

That fake weather!*newusflag*


----------



## aclawn

http://mp1.met.psu.edu/~fxg1/WXTYPE/loop25ne.html


----------



## aclawn




----------



## leigh

TV forecasters needed extra makeup to cover the egg on their faces lol


----------



## leigh

I'm on my third cranberry and gin,3 bowls of popcorn,any reason for me to slow down?


----------



## aclawn

leigh said:


> I'm on my third cranberry and gin,3 bowls of popcorn,any reason for me to slow down?


Welcome to the club!Thumbs Up


----------



## aclawn

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976568086143750144


----------



## mjlawncare

Coming down good here pavements covered


----------



## leigh

mjlawncare said:


> Coming down good here pavements covered


Finally! Now it has to start here on coast.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

its starting to come down in norwalk


----------



## MSsnowplowing

less than 1/4 inch in montville, I can still see pavement on the roads, going to bed and getting up at midnight.
If this holds I'm thinking maybe 3 inches by the end of the storm


----------



## aclawn

Look to slow down around 2am.some heavy bands radar coming on shore!


----------



## PLOWMAN45

like to see that


----------



## aclawn

Remeber i'm fake weather!:usflag:


----------



## aclawn




----------



## MSsnowplowing

where's the snow?
just got up and theres not even a inch on the ground.
back to bed and up at 3am to check


----------



## sectlandscaping

was debating on salting now and calling it a night. Or waiting a few more hours to see if its pushable.


----------



## leigh

Got 2 inches on pavement here in milford,maybe 3 inches on grass.


----------



## leigh

Just peaked at weather channel forecast. They finally got the forecast nailed down! 2hours before the snow stops! 1-3" :terribletowel::redbounce::bluebounce:


----------



## sectlandscaping

leigh said:


> Just peaked at weather channel forecast. They finally got the forecast nailed down! 2hours before the snow stops! 1-3" :terribletowel::redbounce::bluebounce:


they did the same thing this morning saying it will start snowing at 11am at 10:30am. Up until then it was 7am. Had me up all morning checking on nothing. Now I just want to end this miserable storm.

Anyone knows what Norwich has? I do not want to drive there to find out.


----------



## leigh

sectlandscaping said:


> they did the same thing this morning saying it will start snowing at 11am at 10:30am. Up until then it was 7am. Had me up all morning checking on nothing. Now I just want to end this miserable storm.
> 
> Anyone knows what Norwich has? I do not want to drive there to find out.


Can you check dot traffic cameras for a look see? If they have them in that area


----------



## aclawn

The storm was 15hr late,going to have a , kind of :hammerhead: it 1 to 3" yesterday. Well not to bad for the end of the season.
Not going to warm up until the afternoon.:usflag: Devon MLFD LINE and STFD has about 2" TO 3"


----------



## aclawn

MISS THE DOT REPORT OFFLINE.


----------



## leigh

aclawn said:


> The storm was 15hr late,going to have a , kind of :hammerhead: it 1 to 3" yesterday. Well not to bad for the end of the season.
> Not going to warm up until the afternoon.:usflag: Devon MLFD LINE and STFD has about 2" TO 3"


You were in my neighborhood and didn't stop by for a beer?


----------



## aclawn

leigh said:


> You were in my neighborhood and didn't stop by for a beer?


We have hit the Pit Stop one day.


----------



## leigh

aclawn said:


> We have hit the Pit Stop one day.


That's funny,believe it or not when I first got married I lived in that trailer across the side street next to the Pit Stop! (Bilyard St)There used to be 2 trailers,noticed there's only one now.The bartender lived in the other trailer,had Saturday nighters throwing up on the property.It was a dive back in the day.


----------



## fireside

We went out at 3am I guess I missed the snow really nothing but some slush. Shoveled some walks and salted everything. I done with winter putting al the stuff away today. Here on out it can melt for all I care


----------



## leigh

fireside said:


> We went out at 3am I guess I missed the snow really nothing but some slush. Shoveled some walks and salted everything. I done with winter putting al the stuff away today. Here on out it can melt for all I care


Woah, slow down, take a deep breath.On second thought, great plan


----------



## fireside

Looking at snowfall reports we missed I snow by about 35 miles! Oh well close the books on another crap season. This is the first year plowing in 30 plus that just really want any fun.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

sucky winter down here


----------



## leigh

I thought it was a good year.I have to check my totals this year but I think I'm up 25% over last year.Our snowfall was 15" over average.12 events this year.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Well that was a bust.
Filled the sander yesterday and didn't even get to sand.
I have recorded 65 inches for this season if we don't get anything else. 
I was off on my estimate this year by 5 inches.
I think next season we should hit around 65 maybe even a little more.
Hope the guys who low bid some of the properties I bid on didn't take too much of hit :laugh:


----------



## PLOWMAN45

I think winter is over


----------



## leigh

PLOWMAN45 said:


> I think winter is over


I think you're right.Temps look like they're moderating over next 10 day outlook. Putting the cap back on my wifes truck,taking her controller out. That makes it official.


----------



## fireside

Winter is over all my stuff minus the loader and skidsteer is service cleaned and resting. The machines will come home next weekend. Never really got to push with the new loader on the commercial lots.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## Randall Ave

So AC, do you think we are done? And you did a good job this season, take a bow!


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## quigleysiding

Thanks AC You did a great job this season .


----------



## leigh

Easy now,calling for an inch or more for Monday am !


----------



## fireside

Where did you hear or see that. The fat girl has been singing. Bring back the skidsteer today loader in the morning.


----------



## aclawn

It's over the red robins are back.:clapping: A possibility of a salt run for the NJ GUY doesn't look to make up to us.:usflag:


----------



## fireside

Yup skidsteer is on the trailer. Getting ready for my annual loader country drive in the morning


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

April Fool!:usflag:


----------



## leigh

1-3" for us Monday am. There is zero,yes zero chance that it can stick to pavement. Continue to de-mobilize!


----------



## fireside

I’m almost 90% done putting stuff away for the season. The loader is still out on account. I may just leave it into next weekend. That way no reason to even think of getting out a plow


----------



## MSsnowplowing

WTF, I just washed out the sander and greased the heck out of it and was going to put it away.
accuweather is calling for 1-3 on monday.


----------



## fireside

If I said if it will only be on the grass. It’s just to late in the season plus look how warms it’s been!


----------



## MSsnowplowing

with the way they have been predicting the last two storms we might get a foot of snow.

Last storm "we are getting a foot of snow!!!!" nothing

storm before that "6-9 inches" 18 inches of snow and over 20 in other areas.

either way, I'm not taking the sander off just yet to play it safe.

On a side note, anyone ever use this:

https://swifthitch.com/collections/cameras/products/sh02-digital-complete-system

I like the idea of it being portable but the battery only lasts 8 hours.


----------



## aclawn

I would say its safe to take sander off after the 10th, there one more chance for more snow around the 8th which looks more promising for snow accum.and then the Pattern changes to full spring ahead after the 10th.lol
Monday's snow is only going stick to grass, there a chance for all rain for the coastal cities, maybe interior parts of rt15 might get snow on roads you need a thump for it to stick.there banding coming with this storm also.
Daytime storm for CT!


----------



## aclawn

Monday snow grass and wet roads,C-2


----------



## FordFisherman

Anyone gonna hook up for this one???


----------



## mjlawncare

Wouldn’t mind a salt run were ready regardless


----------



## aclawn

No hookup and sander still hanging for me.
To warm to stick,Storm Snow rate 0.01liquid per hr, fast mover 5hr storm with end time temps at 45f noon time.Next week is hookup time.


----------



## Broncslefty7

Even for next week the grounds temps will overcome, look at the last couple of storms we had, snowed like a bastard all day and not even a salt run.


----------



## leigh

I'm not even going to wake up early to check weather. Now if I had seasonals I might set alarm and take a peek.


----------



## mjlawncare

Sticking here pavement has acoating


----------



## leigh

Oh boy! I think I'll just hide my head in the snow!


----------



## mjlawncare

State roads are covered here to


----------



## leigh

only saw 2 trucks plowing on my way to shop,about inche's on grass,1 inch on roads/lots.looks like it's melting through pavement,should be good once sun comes up a little more. it's colder than expected,only 31 deg. could have done a full salting,to late now,oh well.


----------



## sectlandscaping

inch or 2 on the ground. I'm headed out.


----------



## mjlawncare

Ended up getting 3-4 inchs onthe pavement and about 6 in the lawn still snowing lightly nice easy push


----------



## leigh

leigh said:


> 1-3" for us Monday am. There is zero,yes zero chance that it can stick to pavement. Continue to de-mobilize!





leigh said:


> I'm not even going to wake up early to check weather. Now if I had seasonals I might set alarm and take a peek.





leigh said:


> Oh boy! I think I'll just hide my head in the snow!


 don't ever listen to this idiot! Has no clue lol . ended up with 4-6 , some how got 3 trucks on road and 2 sidewalk guys. Amazing what you can accomplish when under the gun. did route minus 4 lots in 4 hrs. I'm keeping my weather wisdom to myself from now on.:hammerhead:


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## MSsnowplowing

Well, 4-5 inches on the grass and almost 2 inches on the pavement in spots.

Only did a quick plow at two places -(hill areas and tractor trailers going up said hill area), then waited till 1130 to start and it was already melting.
Did a few touch ups and was done by 1245pm.


----------



## sectlandscaping

MSsnowplowing said:


> Well, 4-5 inches on the grass and almost 2 inches on the pavement in spots.
> 
> Only did a quick plow at two places -(hill areas and tractor trailers going up said hill area), then waited till 1130 to start and it was already melting.
> Did a few touch ups and was done by 1245pm.


We did our medical places at 8:30am. There was close to 1.5 on the ground 3 or 4 on the grass. Did a few other commercial properties that had 3-4 inches on the pavement. After that around 11ish and it was melting quick. Pulled up to a few places with about a inch on the ground. Went back to the medical places to get between cars and it was already gone.

Weather people didnt do that bad with this one. I really didnt think it would stick in that small cold air window but what do I know. I plow snow.


----------



## aclawn

Well, look like 2 more chances!
4/6-7 snow to rain snow shower around noon time.
4/7-8 am rain sat,changeover noon time to snow 3-6 storm moving north to northeast.alot of changes, still to far out.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

4/10 snow shower to rain.Spring Ahead "The End"


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

Move north!


----------



## Randall Ave

aclawn said:


> Move north!
> View attachment 180128


Give it time.


----------



## fireside

Saturday will work just fine.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## mjlawncare

About 2inchs inthe lawn here should be able to finally start work on monday


----------



## aclawn

Well guys,have a great summer,Stay Safe and God Bless.:usflag:


----------



## aclawn




----------



## mjlawncare

Calling for an inch of snow tomorrow morning winter wont die


----------



## MSsnowplowing

This winter is like having a argument with the wife.
She yells and storms out of the room,
Then she storms back in "and another thing"

On a plus note, I bit the bullet, getting snow on 4-6 was a sign.

Picking this up at the end of the month the price was right.


----------



## mjlawncare

Inch of snow on the grass and trees here still snowing moderately to heavy enough to miss another work day


----------



## mjlawncare

Sleeting hard out here 31 degrees starting to coat the ground


----------



## mjlawncare

Got called out to salt a bunch of commercials last night everything is still covered in ice here seen quite a bit of tree damage and low hanging branches roads were really bad last night


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan

3/8” sleet here in Upper Valley NH.


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan

Coming to you live from Red 36 this evening. Taking a little excursion with the family. Nice little town ya’ll got here!!


----------



## Broncslefty7

Lol that’s a good one.


----------



## fireside

Ok guys what’s your thoughts for the up coming winter?


----------



## fireside

ou


----------



## fireside

Model runs for oct 1-2. Way to early but it is nice to see


----------



## PLOWMAN45

I heard cold and snowy


----------



## Broncslefty7

lots of cold, lots of snow, lots of liquid de icer.....


----------



## fireside

Do you know where I can get liquid


----------



## Broncslefty7

yeah like 30' from my desk.

i think this guy sells it also


----------



## fireside

Send me his contact info


----------



## chevyhauler

I heard cold but not a lot of snow.

I figure that its law of averages.
Summer was hot as hell. Low temps over the winter bring it back to an average.
Its been raining like a ***** for months.
again...less precip would bring it back to an average.

I don't know. Not thinking snow yet. The only reason that I logged on was because someone sent me a PM asking about a 3 year old post of mine. Took me a while to figure out WTF he was talking about.


----------



## fireside

Things in the next few weeks could get interesting. I hear rumors someone is back on the weather models


----------



## PLOWMAN45

what did you hear ?


----------



## Broncslefty7

the way this year has been we are good for at least two rain storms a week.


----------



## mjlawncare

Currently snowing here in wolcott first flakes of the season winters on the way


----------



## Broncslefty7

same in newington


----------



## sectlandscaping

some flurries here too... Its the wind.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

same in Norwalk


----------



## mjlawncare

Possibly something Thursday night phone showing 3-5 inchs i hope it can hold off


----------



## leigh

mjlawncare said:


> Possibly something Thursday night phone showing 3-5 inchs i hope it can hold off


 Love it,we're off to a great start with fairy tale epic predictions! It may blow up! It looks like snowaggedon, models show 44 to 60 inches possible! Pardon me please i'm still trying to adjust to daylight savings time!


----------



## leigh

mjlawncare said:


> Possibly something Thursday night phone showing 3-5 inchs i hope it can hold off





leigh said:


> Love it,we're off to a great start with fairy tale epic predictions! It may blow up! It looks like snowaggedon, models show 44 to 60 inches possible! Pardon me please i'm still trying to adjust to daylight savings time!


 Hmmmm. I'm a thinking I may have spoketh to soon in my mirthful playfulness !:hammerhead:


----------



## aclawn




----------



## PLOWMAN45

I hope we get it it looks like its trending colder


----------



## fireside

I good with a pass on this one. I have no machines out in site plus tons of stuff to do still


----------



## Nwct

Hello gentlemen
I’m with fireside for this one ,not quite ready....

I know this is weather yet this is
my go to thread ... CT WEATHER 

Anyone with a current cert able to cover a property in Monroe for this storm? It’s outside my service area but trying to Help and Cover for a Friend .


----------



## mjlawncare

Well looks like were in for something weather advisorys and winter storm watchs posted good luck everyone


----------



## Broncslefty7

Tomorrow will be a nightmare trying deliver all of the equipment and pushers..... I’ll definitly go spray some liquid pre treat down though


----------



## Nwct

Agree, Stay safe and Good Luck Gentlemen 
and Ladies if any here.

Still need Coverage for one property in *Monroe* 
if anyone can Squeeze in for *this* storm, and potentially season if interested .


----------



## Broncslefty7

Nwct said:


> Agree, Stay safe and Good Luck Gentlemen
> and Ladies if any here.
> 
> Still need Coverage for one property in *Monroe*
> if anyone can Squeeze in for *this* storm, and potentially season if interested .


I know a few guys in the area, all Plowsite members give me a few I'll habe them message you.


----------



## Nwct

That’ll be great Thank you!


----------



## leigh

Its a wake up call even if it doesn't end up a plowing event. Got sander on truck, hooked up the plows, backup cameras on , blowers all running, new tires on pickup. Only negative will be if I have to salt, the passenger rear exhaust manifold bolt snapped and the noise and fumes are deadly. Oh,and I don't really know who's working with me this year! Even my wife begged off , said" You won't need me, won't be enough to plow"


----------



## leigh

NWS says 1-3" mostly on grassy surfaces here on coast.


----------



## Nwct




----------



## Nwct

Not clear, Early graph potentials before changeover


----------



## PLOWMAN45

any new forecast updates ?


----------



## leigh

About the same for the coast(1-3), inland looks tough to tell, so dependent on if temps are stubborn .The air aloft will warm up easily enough, tough to displace cold temps at surface, recipe for a period of sleet and freezing rain. Temps are moving up here on coast,up to 28,5 hrs before snow arrives,will be above freezing by then.Maybe salt heavy mid afternoon and let the heavy rain and 40 deg temps take care of whats left overnight.


----------



## leigh

4" here on coast, looks like changeover is very near,temp up to 30 deg,time to head out again. Its 830 pm


----------



## mjlawncare

This storm doesnt want to end its still sleeting here ended up getting 8-10 inchs of snow in the area


----------



## leigh

Be interesting to see totals, friend in Danbury got 8"s,friend in Naugatuck got 10".Not sure here in milford, to busy working to get a final.Had 4" at one point.Went very smooth for a early 1st storm, I worked 10 hrs,rest of crew 6-7 hrs.No salting made it go faster. Hope it went well for everyone.


----------



## Nwct

Alive here ... still at though up 21hrs 
3.5 hrs sleep So No real fun here .. but surely could’ve been worse  , all in all .
Good day gents ..


----------



## Nwct

If anyone catches the dot or noaa totals 
Or other ? please post *newusflag*


----------



## Nwct

https://www.dotdata.ct.gov/WeatherRoundUp/WRU_Reports/WRU_Report_S1.HTM


----------



## leigh

Nwct said:


> If anyone catches the dot or noaa totals
> Or other ? please post *newusflag*


 I googled "sw ct snow totals nov 15 2018" and there's quite a few reports for all area.I'm cherry picking the highest I can find lol.Seems like I'm in my 2nd increment of billing and 1 3rd.(Shelton 7.1") That helps with the loss of my real money maker - salting. Seems like 5-9 was the most popular.


----------



## Nwct

leigh said:


> I googled "sw ct snow totals nov 15 2018" and there's quite a few reports for all area.I'm cherry picking the highest I can find lol.Seems like I'm in my 2nd increment of billing and 1 3rd.(Shelton 7.1") That helps with the loss of my real money maker - salting. Seems like 5-9 was the most popular.


I posted some CT Dot totals above
haven't checked noaa yet

Cherry Picking Nice


----------



## leigh

Nwct said:


> I posted some CT Dot totals above
> haven't checked noaa yet
> 
> Cherry Picking Nice


 Thanks,I always have a problem finding those #'s. Must be me!


----------



## Nwct

Probably just as well as those #’s rarely seem accurate IMO - noaa seems better but still 

Curious —if Anyone pays a third party service
for measuring recording? 
Or something other than listed above?

First year in over 20 of doing this 
and I have some monthly / seasonal (1yr)contract
For this season (fingers crossed let’s see) 
Mixed in ..so to a degree the ”numbers may ..
not bother.. me as much LOL


----------



## leigh

We used to have access to a paid service that was used/contracted by webster bank. It was what the pricing was based on. Had a very detailed and concise list of every town. Seemed to be fairly accurate.No t sure how these companies arrive at their numbers,maybe doing what we all do! Last time I was contacted with the service it seemed quite pricey for my meager operation. Cant remember, maybe 1k or so.


----------



## mjlawncare

Looks like there might be a wintry mix for some Sunday night and then possibly something Tuesday morning both look pretty minor


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan

yep, looks minor. maybe a quick run and done.


----------



## aclawn

CONNECTICUT

...Fairfield County...
New Fairfield 12.1 900 AM 11/16 Trained Spotter
Newtown 8.2 945 PM 11/15 HAM radio
Monroe 8.0 1030 PM 11/15 Trained Spotter
Bethel 8.0 900 PM 11/15 Emergency Manager
Danbury 7.9 800 PM 11/15 Public
Shelton 7.1 930 PM 11/15 CoCoRaHS
Weston 7.1 925 PM 11/15 Trained Spotter
Brookfield 7.0 815 PM 11/15 CoCoRaHS
Ridgefield 7.0 810 PM 11/15 Trained Spotter
Old Greenwich 6.8 900 PM 11/15 Trained Spotter
Darien 6.8 930 PM 11/15 Trained Spotter
Easton 6.5 905 PM 11/15 Public
New Canaan 6.4 950 PM 11/15 Trained Spotter
Stratford 4.5 700 PM 11/15 CoCoRaHS
Greenwich 4.0 645 PM 11/15 Trained Spotter
Stamford 3.8 624 PM 11/15 Amateur Radio

...Middlesex County...
Chester 7.0 720 PM 11/15 Trained Spotter
Clinton 5.9 305 AM 11/16 Broadcast Media
Durham 5.0 720 PM 11/15 Trained Spotter
Old Saybrook 3.5 910 PM 11/15 Amateur Radio

...New Haven County...
Waterbury 9.3 1130 PM 11/15 Trained Spotter
Hamden 8.3 1015 PM 11/15 Public
Cheshire 7.7 930 PM 11/15 Trained Spotter
Wallingford 7.5 1115 PM 11/15 Trained Spotter
Middlebury 7.5 900 PM 11/15 Social Media
Wolcott 7.5 820 PM 11/15 Broadcast Media
Woodbridge 7.0 910 PM 11/15 Trained Spotter
Seymour 6.8 945 PM 11/15 Trained Spotter
Branford 6.5 915 PM 11/15 Trained Spotter
Guilford 6.5 820 PM 11/15 Broadcast Media
Naugatuck 5.0 651 PM 11/15 Amateur Radio
North Haven 5.0 720 PM 11/15 Trained Spotter
New Haven 4.6 645 PM 11/15 Public
Stony Creek 4.5 730 PM 11/15 Trained Spotter
Madison 4.0 725 PM 11/15 Amateur Radio

...New London County...
Gilman 6.5 1030 PM 11/15 Public
Old Lyme 5.5 905 PM 11/15 Public
New London 4.0 805 PM 11/15 CoCoRaHS
Ledyard Center 4.0 830 PM 11/15 Trained Spotter


----------



## aclawn

LOCATION STORM TOTAL TIME/DATE COMMENTS
SNOWFALL OF
/INCHES/ MEASUREMENT

CONNECTICUT

...Hartford County...
2 WNW Canton 9.3 700 AM 11/16 CoCoRaHS
3 E Southington 9.0 700 AM 11/16 CoCoRaHS
3 E New Hartford 9.0 700 AM 11/16 CoCoRaHS
Southington 9.0 640 AM 11/16 Trained Spotter
East Farmington Heig 8.3 1039 PM 11/15 Trained Spotter
1 NE Terryville 8.3 700 AM 11/16 CoCoRaHS
Avon 8.2 719 AM 11/16 Trained Spotter
1 NNE West Hartford 8.0 700 AM 11/16 CoCoRaHS
2 SSE West Hartford 8.0 700 AM 11/16 CoCoRaHS
Burlington 8.0 548 AM 11/16 Trained Spotter
Bradley AP 7.9 657 AM 11/16 Airport
North Granby 7.8 737 AM 11/16 Trained Spotter
1 ENE North Granby 7.8 700 AM 11/16 CoCoRaHS
1 SSW Newington 7.5 700 AM 11/16 CoCoRaHS
Rocky Hill 7.5 735 AM 11/16 CoCoRaHS
Marlborough 7.5 1118 PM 11/15 Storm Chaser
2 SSE Granville 7.3 724 AM 11/16 CoCoRaHS
West Hartford 7.3 1153 AM 11/16 Ham Radio
Farmington 7.0 953 PM 11/15 Public
Granby 6.0 1100 PM 11/15 Amateur Radio
Glastonbury 6.0 1100 PM 11/15 Amateur Radio
Windsor 6.0 1100 PM 11/15 Amateur Radio
South Windsor 5.5 1100 PM 11/15 Amateur Radio
Manchester 5.2 630 AM 11/16 CoCoRaHS
Newington 5.0 1056 PM 11/15 Ham Radio
Wethersfield 5.0 1100 PM 11/15 Amateur Radio
Enfield 4.5 700 AM 11/16 CoCoRaHS

...Tolland County...
Coventry 8.5 1125 PM 11/15 Trained Spotter
Tolland 8.0 543 AM 11/16 Trained Spotter
1 ENE Mansfield 7.5 700 AM 11/16 CoCoRaHS
1 NE Stafford 7.4 500 AM 11/16 CoCoRaHS
Staffordville 7.4 516 AM 11/16 Co-Op Observer
Columbia 6.8 1028 PM 11/15 Ham Radio
Somers 6.6 1005 AM 11/16 NONE
Vernon 6.0 1210 AM 11/16 Trained Spotter
1 WSW Rockville 6.0 800 AM 11/16 CoCoRaHS
Stafford Springs 6.0 1100 PM 11/15 Trained Spotter
Storrs 5.0 800 AM 11/16 Co-Op Observer

...Windham County...
2 NNW Sterling 8.5 600 AM 11/16 CoCoRaHS
Moosup 8.0 1100 PM 11/15 Trained Spotter
Pomfret 8.0 1022 AM 11/16 Ham Radio
1 E Killingly 7.7 800 AM 11/16 CoCoRaHS
Woodstock 7.5 752 AM 11/16 Ham Radio
1 NNE Killingly 7.5 900 AM 11/16 CoCoRaHS
2 ENE Dayville 7.5 1100 PM 11/15 CoCoRaHS
Ashford 7.5 833 AM 11/16 Ham Radio
Brooklyn 7.0 700 AM 11/16 CoCoRaHS
Pomfret Center 6.8 705 AM 11/16 Trained Spotter
West Thompson Lake 6.0 700 AM 11/16 Co-Op Observer
1 W Eastford 6.0 700 AM 11/16 CoCoRaHS
1 WNW Thompson 5.5 700 AM 11/16 CoCoRaHS
Windham 5.5 900 AM 11/16 CoCoRaHS


----------



## leigh

That's a weird list! Left out some major cities.


----------



## Nwct

Few days out yet ...


----------



## leigh

I'm clear here on the coast for next couple days ,nothing so far for the next couple weeks. Not that the forecast is accurate by any means this far out.I noticed with the last storm the forecast got nailed down 3 hrs before snow started,not bad.:hammerhead:


----------



## Nwct

:laugh:Lmao yes Window Forecasting


----------



## mjlawncare

Yaa i just seen possible 2-4 inchs Tuesday morning now


----------



## mjlawncare

Possibly snow squalls tommorow afternoon and evening i heard


----------



## fireside

Yup, I’m hoping maybe a salting everywhere will be very busy.


----------



## leigh

What are you guys smoking lol.Check in with the legit weather sites!


----------



## fireside

Yup I do but how quick we forget the <1” on grass only think around 6” was the final!!!


----------



## leigh

Point taken , but I'm not seeing any precipt even forecast until mon, temps way high for snow! 10-20% for next 3-4 days,then warm with showers. I guess I'm not the excitable type


----------



## mjlawncare

leigh said:


> What are you guys smoking lol.Check in with the legit weather sites!


No one believed me either last week when i said it was going to snow lol today the local guessers were saying between 4-7 pm possibly a snow squall


----------



## mjlawncare

..SNOW SQUALLS EXPECTED TODAY ACROSS EASTERN NEW YORK ANDWESTERN NEW ENGLAND 

Snow squalls will track southeast across eastern New York and

western New England from late morning through the afternoon. The

snow squalls will first move through the Mohawk Valley and Lake

George Saratoga region late morning through early afternoon, then

across the Capital District early to mid afternoon, and the mid

Hudson Valley into the Berkshires and Litchfield Hills mid to late

afternoon. Interstates 90, 88 and 87 will all be affected by snow

squalls at some point this afternoon.


Affected locations will see rapidly changing weather and road

conditions, with brief heavy snow and gusty winds. A quick snow

accumulation of 1 or 2 inches is possible along with near zero

visibilities. Be prepared for areas of blowing and drifting snow. Just got the alert on my phone


----------



## leigh

You inland mountain boys are a different breed,:terribletowel: I'm a coastal dweller and these mythical snow showers have no power in my parts. Barely a blip on the radar screen.


----------



## Nwct

It actually skipped here Litchfield Morris Bantam Upper Watertown and Thomaston nothing here dissipated before arrival just some flakes 
I’m assuming but I sure hope it missed waterbury.
I looked at traffic cams didn’t see anything


----------



## Nwct

And Happy Thanksgiving. All :dancing:


----------



## mjlawncare

I had to salt 1 parking lot in Torrington but other then that was just flakes flying for a bit everywhere else happy thanksgiving everyone


----------



## mjlawncare

Snowing in Watertown this morning light dusting on everything


----------



## leigh

mjlawncare said:


> Snowing in Watertown this morning light dusting on everything


 Thanx,i'm going back to sleep.


----------



## Nwct

Lol Leigh 
I slept as well ,,
ground was warm enough to eat it up around here decks took a minute


----------



## mjlawncare

Nwct said:


> View attachment 186842
> Lol Leigh
> I slept as well ,,
> ground was warm enough to eat it up around here decks took a minute


We were doing cleanups today felt like i was in a snow globe all day was snowing lightlythe whole day


----------



## Broncslefty7

We have been using liquids heavily for about two years now, with great results. If anyone is interested in trying liquid de icer, or would like some more info on it, feel free to shoot me a message or give me a call at 860-666-1531.

Thanks

http://www.rizzosnow.com/maxmelt/

Photo Credit to Fireside and Accucon


----------



## fireside

Nice pictures


----------



## Broncslefty7

fireside said:


> Nice pictures


I thought I gave you enough credit....

Scroll up^^^


----------



## fireside

Nice


----------



## leigh

coming down at a good clip here in orange,to warm to stick,looks like a hour long shot of snow,no biggy


----------



## mjlawncare

Looks like will be salting tonight been snowing all afternoon low of 26 tonight


----------



## Broncslefty7

i think we are in the clear by hartford. its not that wet out.


----------



## leigh

mjlawncare said:


> Looks like will be salting tonight been snowing all afternoon low of 26 tonight


 keep fingers crossed,looks like a long period with no precipt,it could all dry up before temps drop below freezing, no issues here in the tropical sw!


----------



## mjlawncare

leigh said:


> keep fingers crossed,looks like a long period with no precipt,it could all dry up before temps drop below freezing, no issues here in the tropical sw!


 33 here already with light precip still falling everything is still wet most likely there will be patchy black ice over this way tonight Dot is already out salting


----------



## AccuCon

Boys I'll be back doing the weather again soon enough! I do the other states because New England is so small and heck even CT is out of three different regional NWS stations....I'll post here though even though I will still be covering mostly southern New England and occasionally northern. The maps only zoom in so far, like they already show three states in New England...

In the mean time anyone interested in a tailgate spreader

https://hartford.craigslist.org/for/d/snowex-1075-pivot-pro-1200/6732915505.html


----------



## leigh

Looks like a slow Dec!, compared to last year.Glad for that one Nov storm, checks are rolling in.


----------



## aclawn

Yep, a dead DEC, with only a possible salt run next week.
Tomorrow fake weather looks like a little hit for the NJ lowblue: salt or rain.C-1


----------



## aclawn




----------



## mjlawncare

Were out salting this morning


----------



## Broncslefty7

we dont really have anything going on here.


----------



## leigh

Little snow closer to the coast,all on grass,temps rising all night.Good thing,I got 5 tons of screener tailings in the dump!


----------



## PLOWMAN45

Anything in the future ?


----------



## Nwct

Hmmm ? What’s on the menu tonight


----------



## Broncslefty7

i dont think we have anything coming for at least a week or two unless your in the litchfield area.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

this sucks


----------



## Masssnowfighter

PLOWMAN45 said:


> this sucks


I'm loving it, seasonal payments keep rolling in, while I get to keep hammering away building houses #doubledipping


----------



## Nwct

Winter hasn’t started yet , so.....
I do hope for snow though for the gents
without seasonal’s , no snow no dough
This is this first year for me in close to 25 yrs
to have seasonals ever .. I believe someone gets screwed unless a few year contract which I don’t have or a cap for snow and treatments which I’m sure are not common .or a high monthly Thumbs Up
Either way here we are :gmctruck:


----------



## mjlawncare

Might be something between Christmas and new years but thats a ways off, of late mid January through mid march seeMs to be when we get most our storms


----------



## aclawn

There a little something showing on the fake radar for after Christmas, and then the wait and see, until the first week of the new yr.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

well its some thing to look forward to maybe


----------



## Broncslefty7

Nwct said:


> Winter hasn't started yet , so.....
> I do hope for snow though for the gents
> without seasonal's , no snow no dough
> This is this first year for me in close to 25 yrs
> to have seasonals ever .. I believe someone gets screwed unless a few year contract which I don't have or a cap for snow and treatments which I'm sure are not common .or a high monthly Thumbs Up
> Either way here we are :gmctruck:


you need caps!

normally i make mine 55" with 1 salt per snow event. Extra salt is extra charge and every inch over 55 is lots extra....


----------



## fireside

Mine are caped at 42” and 10 applications of salt.


----------



## Nwct

I’m sure each property is going to be different 
And well we aren’t in this business to lose money though I’ve seen it ...
Was offered a condo way... back .. 20k they thought they were doing me a big favor with that 
$$ number I said no caps ? Thx but No thanks !! 

Was new people on the board and my friend was on there and I tried to explain they didn’t hear it 
And well they had a bad year that season all the way around . Was a busy year contractor quit as he was bleeding money out of pocket and yeah ...


----------



## Nwct

And fake news ?









LINK to Polar Vortex Story 
https://www.foxnews.com/weather/polar-vortex-may-be-on-the-horizon-scientists-warn


----------



## PLOWMAN45

I just heard there might be a surprise maybe on Christmas


----------



## Nwct

My accuweather app is showing Monday 
Wednesday ,New years eve and January 3rd
All 30-35% chances this far out , but it’s there .


----------



## Broncslefty7

I’ll take anything we can get. I’m done with pools for the year...


----------



## mjlawncare

Showing 80% chance of snow sunday night accumulation 1inch


----------



## fireside

What Sunday into Monday


----------



## mjlawncare

Yes sunday night-Monday morning


----------



## Nwct




----------



## leigh

I'm losing interest, need something to get my head back in the game !


----------



## PLOWMAN45

is that just for northern CT ?


----------



## Nwct

My app has it lessened ?? now .03 "
Up to 1" timing 4am to 9am heaviest at 5am
Here's current radar shot
Looks like it will put something down
Not sure how dry our current air is
Also not sure what our locals are interjecting ?
Last way back was a little "mood snow":gmctruck:


----------



## mjlawncare

We just went and pretreated everything


----------



## Nwct

mjlawncare said:


> We just went and pretreated everything


I am Doing the same ,,totals went back to 1"-2"


----------



## Broncslefty7

Also just pre treated everything, the state hasn’t treated 91 or 84 in Hartford yet.


----------



## leigh

dodged a bullet lol,we got an inch + but nothing on pavement,80% of my lots are closed for holidays anyways.just at or above freezing on the coast.my wife went to bring garbage out,she's screaming it snowed, it snowed. almost had a heart attack .


----------



## PLOWMAN45

just a coating on the shoreline


----------



## mjlawncare

Possibly a little snow tomorrow night especially for the interior


----------



## MSsnowplowing

nothing till around the 9th or the 15th it looks like for eastern CT.


----------



## leigh

Forecast has slowly changed to all rain, rising temps overnight for us southern guys.


----------



## chevyhauler

1"-3" Monday night but shows lots of rain before/after/during


----------



## mjlawncare

The way this winters going it will be all rain my Monday let’s hope not


----------



## Nwct

To Treat ..or Not To Treat 
That is the Question


----------



## Broncslefty7

I’m treating, why wouldn’t you? Seasonal?


----------



## Nwct

Mix of both Just indecisive tonight ? :hammerhead:
Air 23 ground 29
Calling .02-1" here


----------



## leigh

This band of snow coming is falling apart for coast.Rising temps overnight,37 by 6 am,I'm missing this one it seems. Am I the only one going bankrupt lol


----------



## mjlawncare

We pretreated


----------



## PLOWMAN45

im hoping the weekend pans out


----------



## Broncslefty7

I salted, the state salted, and there’s tons of guys salting in Newington. Sunday might be a bust.


----------



## Nwct

Ok glad I wasn’t alone here ! in treating,
Also seen plenty of properties done out tonight,
Dry atmosphere ate up first batch of precip , and broke up as Leigh stated ,

And Well..we shall see what morning brings and
We will be able to sleep late at a minimum


----------



## mjlawncare

Roads and parking lots covered here


----------



## Nwct

Possibly a lil on backside tomorrow am in spots 
And ingredients are there... but 
pieces not together, yet... for Sunday 
According to early Bernie Video


----------



## MSsnowplowing

I almost pretreated but instead I just got at 5am and went and checked, nothing less than a inch, I spot sanded only two places and then it really started raining.

Hopefully Sunday is good


----------



## Nwct

Looks messy and busy one way or the other ‘s .


----------



## Broncslefty7

Looks very messy this weekend.


----------



## Masssnowfighter

Where is accucon and aclawn with the forecast maps??


----------



## leigh

Masssnowfighter said:


> Where is accucon and aclawn with the forecast maps??


 They're doing the snow forecast on the Florida weather thread,much easier.


----------



## leigh

Masssnowfighter said:


> Where is accucon and aclawn with the forecast maps??


 Here you go.This is the position of the low 6 days from now. Will it be there, probably not. North 50 miles,south 50 miles, out to sea. No way of knowing this far out.They already changed it to a warmer storm with rain mixing in so that just shows its a typical new England low .


----------



## Masssnowfighter

leigh said:


> They're doing the snow forecast on the Florida weather thread,much easier.


That would be a shame, those two usually smoke the local tv weather guesserolgist in the accuracy department


----------



## fireside

Masssnowfighter said:


> Where is accucon and aclawn with the forecast maps??


Accucon will be back but it's really early in the night for him! He loves to post after midnights!


----------



## Broncslefty7

Here's the proof......


----------



## leigh

Hmm. 45 deg on Sunday.


----------



## mjlawncare

2-4 Thursday night into Friday morning satnight sunday looks like snow to ice to rain back to snow should be fun


----------



## leigh

At this point I'd be happy with a salting thur night and Sun into mon am. For the coast they have the temps rising overnight thur/fri into 30's.Lite snow to rain,1" or less. But you never know!


----------



## Broncslefty7

im thinking thursday to sunday 1-3 with lots of rain, and a big depressing sigh.


----------



## fireside

Could be something to plow but I’m think nothing again!! 

How much salt does everyone still have? I drove by the port its very full and they should be getting a few more barges very soon.


----------



## Broncslefty7

i have like 2 yard on the floor in the garage left over from my last salt runs lol.


----------



## leigh

fireside said:


> Could be something to plow but I'm think nothing again!!
> 
> How much salt does everyone still have? I drove by the port its very full and they should be getting a few more barges very soon.


 I still have 10 tons from last year. I ordered 22 to be delivered thur.Was holding out ,thought I would burn through leftover and that would pay for the delivery ,guess not.


----------



## aclawn

What up everyone phone is in the ?hit house.Waiting for this little-wet clipper goes by onfri am rain to snow to rain.00z NAM is moving way east with the Polar Vortex east of Hudson Bay, Canada. The PV is trying to push down, so far someone in VT is getting 40". fun time are coming back.:hammerhead::usflag:lowred: Sat looks like mostly rain for ALL OF CT .Lets see how much of a push east fri.


----------



## Broncslefty7

Looks like all rain from Thursday to Sunday.


----------



## aclawn

Yep, with some periods of snow, to wet to salt.imo
Let see if cold air moves SE after Friday, it trying to come down.It that Friday system pulling the warm air up, For our sat system.00Z GFS HAS IT EAST Wait and see fakenews.


----------



## aclawn

Nice trends tonight, but as usual, we await the master.The timing of the Arctic air is crucial.SATURDAY look out for a Flash freeze as the storms pulls out of the region.


----------



## aclawn

Broncslefty7 said:


> Looks like all rain from Thursday to Sunday.


Looks like salt run on thursday night,snow to rain.


----------



## aclawn

Interesting times ahead 18th & 20th & 24th & 26th & 28th & 30th = train wreck of systems.


----------



## fireside

So are you seeing cold I’m not it will pull back after the first event.


----------



## mjlawncare

Seems like they drop the temperatures alot again Sunday my phone still calling in my area for heavy snow Saturday night and freezing rain and sleet Sunday back to snow see what happens Thursday night Friday morning still mainly snow here 1-2inchs


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan

I’m preparing for 20-24” here in Upper Valley NH (Lebanon NH).


----------



## Broncslefty7

Nice! Need help?


----------



## leigh

NewEnglandSteelersFan said:


> I'm preparing for 20-24" here in Upper Valley NH (Lebanon NH).


 Well isn't that special ! ,now go back to your own weather forum! Show offs :hammerhead: Let us suffer among ourselves.


----------



## leigh

I got a plan! Salt thur night.Calling for less than an inch here with a little freezing rain by am.Plow sun am right as its turning to rain.Then deal with the possible change back to snow (which rarely happens) and heavy salting for deep freeze sunday night. I wrote this down so I can look back and laugh at the " best laid plans"....


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan

LOL! Wish there was a more local weather thread near me! Computers and decent internet are hard to come by here, me thinks.


----------



## leigh

NewEnglandSteelersFan said:


> LOL! Wish there was a more local weather thread near me! Computers and decent internet are hard to come by here, me thinks.


 You hang out with this crew and you may give up plowing,I was going to suggest the upper NH weather forum but methinks that won't cut it lol https://www.plowsite.com/threads/upper-valley-nh.173943/


----------



## Masssnowfighter

Bernie just lowered the 12-24” line down to Hartford


----------



## Broncslefty7

:usflag:lowblueayup

Finally get a good chance to test out the MP and new case


It’s still only Wednesday though


----------



## mjlawncare

Weather channel calling for 12+ here Saturday night and more on Sunday


----------



## leigh

8-12" forecast for coast,still early.


----------



## aclawn

Monday temps feel like -17


----------



## aclawn

Huge thermal packing with the 850mb warm front.


----------



## Randall Ave

aclawn said:


> Monday temps feel like -17


That's why I just got cases of fuel conditioner delivered


----------



## aclawn

yo-yo effect! The surface temps 51f Sunday.the modeling yo-yo efect until friday.lol


----------



## leigh

This storm looks to be a challenging one here on the coast, snow, freezing rain, rain, dropping temps. Looks like I'll be pulling the "game changing equalizer" out of storage.Production is increased a minimum of 25 %


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Friday less than a inch now being reported and sunday maybe 1-3.

Winter is coming late this year.


----------



## leigh

Just watched Bernies vid.Bringing heavier snow down south a bit. Looks like the my local forecast is on the high side for sw ct.8-12",Bernie has us around 6-8".12 " up past the ct mass border. Whatever, its the rain that's going to be tough to deal with, poor sidewalk crew will be getting a bonus. Wish I could plow all the accounts in 3-4 hrs,the last to be hit will be brutal.


----------



## mjlawncare

leigh said:


> Just watched Bernies vid.Bringing heavier snow down south a bit. Looks like the my local forecast is on the high side for sw ct.8-12",Bernie has us around 6-8".12 " up past the ct mass border. Whatever, its the rain that's going to be tough to deal with, poor sidewalk crew will be getting a bonus. Wish I could plow all the accounts in 3-4 hrs,the last to be hit will be brutal.


 Better shovel everything early before its all concrete by Sunday night


----------



## leigh

Now we're down to 5-8,one forecast 3-5.Looks like 6 hrs of snow then heavy rain for 6 hrs.Then dropping temps with a little ice snow less than an inch.Temps from a high of 38 dropping to freezing by early afternoon.To much planning involved! How about :it stops snowing,we plow for 8 hrs,salt and go home dry,wishful thinking


----------



## fireside

It’s just going to suck. No matter how had we try it’s going to be a mess!


----------



## sectlandscaping

Woke up thinking I was going to see something but barely a flake in the sky.


----------



## aclawn

All the lot are cover down here SWCT.
Saturday storm shifted south, NWCT could get over a foot of all snow, I-84 on north looks to get close to a foot ,w ice,for us on I-95 3-6 w ice.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

lowred:Re-freeze Tuesday AM.:usflag:


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## MSsnowplowing

aclawn said:


> View attachment 188819


NO, really NO.


----------



## Broncslefty7

Out making Max Melt deliveries this morning. This one in Salem CT. Should be an interesting storm.


----------



## leigh

did you inland guys get any snow? the coast got 3/4 of an inch, did a 4 hr salt run all by myself,hit every account. didn't bother calling anyone in,I need it all ! lots of trucks plowing lots,mostly those without salters. we're down to,3-5 here for sat/sun, at this rate it will end up a rain even!


----------



## mjlawncare

leigh said:


> did you inland guys get any snow? the coast got 3/4 of an inch, did a 4 hr salt run all by myself,hit every account. didn't bother calling anyone in,I need it all ! lots of trucks plowing lots,mostly those without salters. we're down to,3-5 here for sat/sun, at this rate it will end up a rain even!


Barely had a dusting here nothing to talk about


----------



## leigh

my friend who plows woke up at 5 ,no snow,went back to bed and had to run around like an idiot trying to get things done! at 3 am we had a 1/4 " and it snowed to about 7 am ,it would funny if this little snow was more then sunday:hammerhead:


----------



## Broncslefty7

Everyone saying totals are dropping for tomorrow?


----------



## mjlawncare

Numbers are all over the place i seen as little as 3-6 for my area and as much as 12-18 i think there having a hard time figuring how far north that mix line will go


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

We have cold surfaces up north. You don't have cold aloft for high ratio snowfall. That's why the total are low.


----------



## aclawn

YOYO TIME ,STORM SHIFTED NORTHWEST :hammerhead:


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## Nwct

Don’t get caught up in the local on air TV personalities talk,, :hammerhead:
they don’t have a crystal ball
yet they speak as if they do 
up and through the window forecasting
Gets me going :angry:

We know that
Any shift makes a world of difference

Once on top of us we’ll know
Go with the storm

We’ll be planning and hustling and freezing
Stay safe! :usflag:, Don’t break !. and Get it done .:gunsfiring:

:gmctruckayup


----------



## sectlandscaping

Broncslefty7 said:


> Out making Max Melt deliveries this morning. This one in Salem CT. Should be an interesting storm.
> 
> View attachment 188838


Got your flyer in the mail. How much for the 250 gallon? You just using gravity to drip it?


----------



## aclawn




----------



## Broncslefty7

sectlandscaping said:


> Got your flyer in the mail. How much for the 250 gallon? You just using gravity to drip it?


It's $1.25/gallon, I can deliver up to 750 with our international or you can pick up at one of our dealers. Do you have a tote? Our international has a pump for filling and draining.

Dealers are

Accucon canton
aclawn Stratford
Fireside Bethany
NELTS Salem


----------



## leigh

One positive for this storm is its on the weekend,plenty of time to deal with whatever happens.I was initially worried about getting guys to miss the Patriots game,figured I'd have to bribe them with a beer and pizza party and a dvr.I guess I won't have that to worry about !


----------



## Nwct

leigh said:


> One positive for this storm is its on the weekend,plenty of time to deal with whatever happens.I was initially worried about getting guys to miss the Patriots game,figured I'd have to bribe them with a beer and pizza party and a dvr.I guess I won't have that to worry about !


Yes, absolutely the timing is a huge positiveThumbs Up


----------



## sectlandscaping

Broncslefty7 said:


> It's $1.25/gallon, I can deliver up to 750 with our international or you can pick up at one of our dealers. Do you have a tote? Our international has a pump for filling and draining.
> 
> Dealers are
> 
> Accucon canton
> aclawn Stratford
> Fireside Bethany
> NELTS Salem


Alright looks like I need a spray set up 1st.


----------



## Broncslefty7

sectlandscaping said:


> Alright looks like I need a spray set up 1st.


I can help you with that, are you looking for sidewalks or parking lots? Fireside makes some slick units that hide on the side of your salt spreader for spraying driving lanes and walks, let me see if I can get him to put some pictures up.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## PLOWMAN45

doesn't look like the coast is getting anything but noaa says other wise


----------



## aclawn

The ICE line move NW over Central CT.


----------



## fireside

This can go really bad or really good. I have no idea nor do the fake weather people. I would like to know what the weather term flash freeze means for weather I can’t find it. Once again it’s all hype. 

My thoughts are if it’s going to be a complete mess just warm up and let it rain. I hate snow ,sleet and freezing rain crap. Nothing you can do about it and everyone is so unhappy


----------



## fireside

sectlandscaping said:


> Got your flyer in the mail. How much for the 250 gallon? You just using gravity to drip it?


----------



## aclawn

Wind Speed is what causes
A flash freeze will occur when cold air moves over a wet road, and turns the water into ice.
wind speed forecast for Monday are going to be around 15 to 25 mph. STAY SAFE, NO BRAKE ON ICE.:usflag:


----------



## PLOWMAN45

its gonna snow a little then change to rain just heard it


----------



## Hydromaster

aclawn said:


> View attachment 188906
> Wind Speed is what causes
> A flash freeze will occur when cold air moves over a wet road, and turns the water into ice.
> wind speed forecast for Monday are going to be around 15 to 25 mph. STAY SAFE, NO BRAKE ON ICE.


It's the ambient temp not the wind .

And use your brakes & Tire chains or studded tires....


----------



## aclawn

All of CT is going to start as snow sat. to rain sun. and little snow or sleet on the backend, to a possible freeze up Monday am. The COAST 2 TO 4 of Snow today.
Merritt on up 6+ .


----------



## Nwct

Wow ,, there you go
what a difference a day makes
and once it’s on top of us
Better it’s lessened.. I think ..
Still looks messy


----------



## aclawn

Hydromaster said:


> It's the ambient temp not the wind .
> 
> And use your brakes & Tire chains or studded tires....


True,Sudden temp drop and wind speed help speed up the process = flash freeze


----------



## aclawn

Another push NW by time these model in storm will be in canada.lol


----------



## leigh

This proprietary algorithmic report is usually reserved for my paid subscribers,but I figured I would share it with the uninformed masses.I linked up with all the computers in the public library (sorry kids for kicking you off) and used the computing power to generate this synopsis.This is only for coastal Ct,although you may be soon included in the coverage area.


----------



## leigh

I may be way off , but I would venture to say this wouldn't be conducive to plowable snow.
*Action Recommended: Avoid the subject event as per the instructions*
*Issued by: New York City - NY, US, National Weather Service,*
...FLASH FLOOD WATCH IN EFFECT FROM 1 AM EST SUNDAY THROUGH SUNDAY AFTERNOON... The National Weather Service in Upton has issued a * Flash Flood Watch for portions of southern Connecticut, northeast New Jersey, and southeast New York, including the following areas, in southern Connecticut, Southern Fairfield, Southern Middlesex, Southern New Haven, and Southern New London. In northeast New Jersey, Eastern Bergen, Eastern Essex, Eastern Passaic, Eastern Union, Hudson, Western Essex, and Western Union. In southeast New York, Bronx, Kings (Brooklyn), New York (Manhattan), Northeastern Suffolk, Northern Nassau, Northern Queens, Northwestern Suffolk, Richmond (Staten Island), Southeastern Suffolk, Southern Nassau, Southern Queens, Southern Westchester, and Southwestern Suffolk. * From 1 AM EST Sunday through Sunday afternoon * A storm system approaches tonight and passes across the area Sunday. A wintry mix this evening will changeover to rain across the watch area, and will be heavy at times overnight and into Sunday morning. Total amounts of 1 1/2 to 2 1/2 inches is possible, which may result in flooding of urban areas, and flashy streams. * Any fresh water flooding will be exacerbated by coastal flooding during the Sunday morning high tide. PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS... A Flash Flood Watch means that conditions may develop that lead to flash flooding. Flash flooding is a very dangerous situation. You should monitor later forecasts and be prepared to take action should flash flood warnings be issued. &&


----------



## Broncslefty7

4 hours of snow then tons and tons of rain. It was supposed to snow 7 pm to 5 am, now snow from 11 pm to 2 am


----------



## Nwct

haven’t seen the latest at all ?? 
But snowing in litchfield cty 1/4” here


----------



## PLOWMAN45

it just started here the roads are wet so its not sticking


----------



## leigh

Snowing in milford,I salted my driveway to simulate the salt that's on my lots from thur. Needless to say its not sticking.Being on the coast I'm used to these outcomes.I wonder when its all over where the line will be for plowable snow? 5,10,15 miles inland ?


----------



## quigleysiding

leigh said:


> Snowing in milford,I salted my driveway to simulate the salt that's on my lots from thur. Needless to say its not sticking.Being on the coast I'm used to these outcomes.I wonder when its all over where the line will be for plowable snow? 5,10,15 miles inland ?


----------



## quigleysiding

Ya starting to look like it's going to be a bust 
Not sticking here either was hoping for at least a quick push.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

OK its sticking here and snowing pretty good


----------



## fireside

I have around a whole 5/8 of a inch! We did nothing no salt in the trucks just plows and sanders. My tempter reads 34 so we will see.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

it stopped here and its not doing anything


----------



## Masssnowfighter

I’m less then impressed up here in western mass. They said inch and half hour from 7pm on. Barely have 1 inch so far


----------



## leigh

Masssnowfighter said:


> I'm less then impressed up here in western mass. They said inch and half hour from 7pm on. Barely have 1 inch so far


 Be patient, I'm sure you'll be much better off than many of us down here in the tropics.You'll be plowing,lowred: I'll be taking unused plows off of the trucks !


----------



## Masssnowfighter

leigh said:


> Be patient, I'm sure you'll be much better off than many of us down here in the tropics.You'll be plowing,lowred: I'll be taking unused plows off of the trucks !


Lol


----------



## leigh

Went outside for a quick look before nighty night and noticed that the snow had switched over to rain/ice.The radar is being fooled.So if you look at radar it may not show whats really happening.


----------



## sectlandscaping

Waiting for it to switch over before I call it a night but its looking to be a wash.


----------



## mjlawncare

3inchs on the pavement here


----------



## Nwct

Mess , snooze and lose was snow at 2 
Kept hitting snooze for an hour as I didn’t hear sleet bouncing off window 
now sleet /ice Mess! 
Meh , can’t tell still half asleep but looks like a good amount here rrr 3-4??
Hopefully it’ll go to all rain quick 
and make it all go away


----------



## mjlawncare

4inchs here atleast alot of sleet and freezing rain now


----------



## chevyhauler

got about 3" on cold surfaces here. changed over to freezing rain about an hour ago. planning on going out within the next 30 minutes. push the snow early enough to open each lot but not so early as to have to push concrete. then salt the snot out of each lot as we finish it. then make a treated salt run later to get us through the artic freeze tonight.


----------



## Broncslefty7

Hartford got 4” and at least 1.5” of ice


----------



## mjlawncare

So much for going above freezing today still sitting at 26 everything is already flash freezing got about 4inchs of snow and a couple inchs of sleet and ice


----------



## sectlandscaping

Driveway looks like a water slide.


----------



## Nwct

We deserve 6 powder puff storms after this,no?
These are the ones that I question continuing this business wahhhhhhwah crying 
Could’ve been worse oh well 
Take the good with the bad I’ll tell myself 
#nofun #truckabuse #beats^#*up
Wahhhhhhhh


----------



## leigh

mjlawncare said:


> So much for going above freezing today still sitting at 26 everything is already flash freezing got about 4inchs of snow and a couple inchs of sleet and ice


 It went above freezing here,up to 34 deg.Even with pouring rain and temps the snow here never melted.Got a full push and salting.Last night I thought we were hosed!


----------



## chevyhauler

frustrating storm for sure.
as soon as you think a lot is done you blink and it looks horrible again. based on the "forecast" we expected it to switch to rain at any minute...never really happened

One of the positive wires on my black truck grounded out. doing a heavy first push around the back of a building and she died. totally dead. as if I disconnected the batteries. I couldn't even put power windows up or power locks. I knew that I didn't loose batteries/alternators because the sander (direct to the battery) still worked. diagnosed it by hooking up jumper cables direct from battery hot to alternator...she started. once I pushed again...she died. thankfully I had 1ga wire & thick copper ends at the shop. aside from needing to replace the 175A bus fuse and maybe add some wire loom...the fix is actually permanent. that just means that a warm weather project will be to replace EVERY heavy positive wire under the hood...truck has a ton of them.
that put me a solid 2-3 hours behind so all I got to watch was the 4th qtr (and overtime) of the pats game.
huge shout out again to Rizzo. I didn't end up needing him/using him...once I fixed the truck...but I know that he would have jumped in if I needed. Thanks bud.

so yeah....NWCT...storms like that definitely make you wonder if it's worth it.


----------



## leigh

I had it easy compared to you inland guys, plowed whole route with 3 trucks instead of usual 5,1 sidewalk guy, usually 4, in 4 hrs. was done and at diner by 11:45,rain ended around 1pm,salted lots before temps got too cold and have 90% bare pavement, from 2:15 till 6pm. I feel almost guity,well ,not really!


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## Broncslefty7

Hartford got snow from 8:30 pm to 2:00 am. The pure torrential ice from 2:00 am to 3:00 pm. Temps never broke 27. Here's some pictures from the storm

I guess the city of Hartford got some new garbage trucks?


----------



## Broncslefty7

The MP scraped ice well, until temps went to 5 degrees, and the ice was 1.5"
Thick, and I couldn't even peel it with a bucket....


----------



## PLOWMAN45

I heard something for Sunday night/Monday


----------



## fireside

Well it’s going to rain again here Wednesday and Thursday. Like 1 to 2” This cold was just a kick in the balls. Really not looking like much of a winter


----------



## leigh

PLOWMAN45 said:


> I heard something for Sunday night/Monday


 My sources show nothing at all.As if that means anything!


----------



## leigh

fireside said:


> Well it's going to rain again here Wednesday and Thursday. Like 1 to 2" This cold was just a kick in the balls. Really not looking like much of a winter


 We're going to hit 52 on thur! You know it's bad when 2 billings for Jan seems like a lottery win! And the last of Nov payments trickle in and that 400$ check is like a gift from heaven lol


----------



## Broncslefty7

Maybe February will be good?


----------



## Nwct

fireside said:


> Well it's going to rain again here Wednesday and Thursday. Like 1 to 2" This cold was just a kick in the balls. Really not looking like much of a winter


LOL Well said !! a real kick in the balls! 
I'm still chopping ice for some walks
I couldn't get to,before becoming 
an 1.5" of rock on snow

Was running around like an idiot trying to battle it , push /then heavy magic treatments
-rinse and repeat . 
misted, sleet ,rain and froze all day.

I had basically two places that came out well
the ones that were hit late ..an hour or two before sunset the rest NG
Bring the rain please 
sorry for the guys ready for snow 
just not this kid
Not enough shovel crew here either
Kick in the balls Lmao perfect


----------



## Masssnowfighter

Everyone up here failed miserably with this storm. I’m still driving around in 4wd on main roads and some parking lots 2 days post storm. I don’t get what is so hard about it, I had 25acres of chalky white dry pavement by 4am Monday morning. Salt, scrape, repeat, pretty simple process. The city which spreads ungodly amounts of salt for little dustings didn’t even put any material down on some roads till today. Just don’t get there thought process


----------



## leigh

Masssnowfighter said:


> Everyone up here failed miserably with this storm. I'm still driving around in 4wd on main roads and some parking lots 2 days post storm. I don't get what is so hard about it, I had 25acres of chalky white dry pavement by 4am Monday morning. Salt, scrape, repeat, pretty simple process. The city which spreads ungodly amounts of salt for little dustings didn't even put any material down on some roads till today. Just don't get there thought process


 Its not hard because you knew what to do and you stuck with it. I know guys who plowed and waited till the retail yards opened up mon am to get salt to spread! I have 30 tons inside and if need be I'll spread it all if that's what it takes.We had it easier down here if you timed it right,had to plow,wait for rain to stop then salt as fast as possible befor deep freeze,some did it others didn't and the results were plain to see. Also the cold temps were the reason for failure,no wiggle room for bad timing


----------



## leigh

This is in Orange.We had 1" of snow/slush/freezing rain. Orange community center, the public works dept went wild with the salt.I went by and thought it was snow,and this was today at around 1pm.And the picture doesn't reflect what it actually looked like in person..


----------



## PLOWMAN45

Gil Simmons say February might be a good month


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Started at 1am, had everyone cleared by 7am -(fracking slush, I hate it, should have been done by 5am), checked a few new properties to make sure my guys did good -(they did) and was in bed by 9am planning on getting up at 4pm to do some clean ups before starting the sand run. 

Everything was still pretty much wet from the rain and started freezing around 3pm. 
I went thru 15 yards of salt/sand for 22 properties -(I normally only use around 4-5 yards) We were putting it down a little heavier than normal. 

I do a few hotels and of course over the weekend they are full. 
At one hotel, a line of cars never moved during the storm or that night so I had a line of ice 8 to 12 inches wide by about 40 parking spaces long in three different spots. 

I got magic and dumped it on it and waited 3 hours and tried to scrape it with the truck, nope not happening, left it overnight and hit it today, nothing with the truck and had to switch to the skid steer and even with that there was still spots I couldn't fully scrape up. 

This is the first time in 12 years I have ever run into this and it was only at this one place because no one moved overnight. 
Almost makes me want to get a snow melter that runs off propane for the just in case next time. 

I would rather deal with a one foot snow storm than deal that crud again.


----------



## aclawn

Well, look like a Possible freeze up Fri. am. After the Masson Thurs. Temps drop to twenty on Fri.


----------



## Nwct

All 
Timing with 
Air temp 
Ground temp 
Precipitation types 
Sun angles 
North facing 
Open air 
Shaded 
Elevation 
Several more ?

and if you can be at all !! your places 
at the perfect !! time you must be retired !! .

from Litchfield to Watertown and Waterbury 
They all basically performed the same this storm
Cold ground and air and continued precip

Our places were pretreated ,hit-treated ,
hit -treated (heavy magic) 
Still freezing rain making ice , is just that.
You look through the ice at the salt 
And the old days it was a hot mix of maybe 3-1
And you could See it freeze instantly over your treatment 
I was surprised to see this with the amount of magic salt I put down took awhile but so much precip and cold it couldn't eat it all up

Now this is one where nothing was done 
except pretreatment and well 
good times at around 5 degrees 
Just Couple hours After sunset 
I expected this one ,this was actually a relief compared to the earlier crap (18hrs)
No pressure- mains were done 
Also Glad it was a Sunday followed by a holiday


----------



## mjlawncare

The amount of hours and time spent material put downthat last storm you would of thought we were plowing 18inchs what a headache


----------



## leigh

There were many times in the past where leaving the snow alone till after the freezing rain stopped was the way to go. Just plow everything up at same time down to the surface and avoid letting the freezing rain build up on asphalt.Not sure if that would have worked this storm,seems like it froze right down through snow to the surface.We didn't have that problem on coast,just plowed in am,wait till rain stopped and salted from 2-6 pm and actually used a little less than normal. This was challenging.These warm temps will bail everyone out , better late than never!


----------



## leigh

For those that were stuggling, will you be able to charge more and at least offset some of the time/material cost?
It seems like no one makes out on these storms. ! I try to look at it averaging out over the long haul.


----------



## Nwct

No extra charge for me it is average over the long haul , 
Take the good with the bad
make up on those 1” powders 0.1-3 billing 

Did eat a bit on this one 
time — a lot of material and 
Yet the equipment beating was the worst , 
that’s why I say now we get 
6 powder puffs 1” ice cold powder please


----------



## leigh

I try sometimes to get an extra salting out of it. Seasonals are different story. But it does average out, and as time goes by you forget the aggravation.I'm sure its already fading into a distant memory as the 50deg temps and rain come!


----------



## Nwct

And yes Leigh the few done late in the day 
Absorbing everything were one and done 
Short window though but yupper if it wasn’t for the temps that came after it would’ve been the way to do it


----------



## chevyhauler

leigh said:


> For those that were stuggling, will you be able to charge more and at least offset some of the time/material cost?
> It seems like no one makes out on these storms. ! I try to look at it averaging out over the long haul.


I would have been fine if a truck didn't break.
I was thinking about pretreating on Saturday but an "old plow guy" that I am friend's with talked me out of it. We didn't go out till 5. We were taking our time as it seemed like it was going to be a leisurely day. Plow a lot...salt it to death...move on. If everything went according to plan I would have been home b4 the pats game. Even with the kick in the D, I was home before the 4th quarter. Got up early Monday morning. Switched to a hot sand/salt mix. All lot's were thawed and then dry before the day was over. 
So if 1) my truck didn't break or 2) it actually switched to rain...like they said it would...all day long....we would have been fine.
Monetarily, I have one account which is by the inch and 2 that are seasonal. My inch one usually pays for all my expenses (diesel/material/labor) for the storm. That leaves my seasonal $$ as profit (shy of equipment and insurance which also wash against the year round business). The inch account did its job. 
The only storm that I have ever really lost $$ on (shy of equipment breaking) was the 3' blizzard. I didn't really have payroll at the time. It was a partner and I. So we really didn't "loose" money....we just worked for crap money for 4 days.....straight.


----------



## aclawn

The euro has about a 5-hour difference between the end of rain and the freeze.


----------



## aclawn

Wind storm could dry everything up.


----------



## leigh

Kind of depressing, just finished doing jan billing up to this point ,figured I'd see how bad this year is compared to last year up to this point, income is down 46% ! Oh well, there's always uber !


----------



## Nwct

There’s still quite a bit of winter left .
We have had quite a few good years in a row .
(I think , pretty sure above average )

Uber Thumbs Up

We are working during storms
Yet many need (4x4 Uber) 
Hospital Workers for one


----------



## fireside

With the current winter we are having I guess there is something to a rubber edge pusher. At least with a rubber edge I could clear the poor drainage areas


----------



## aclawn

No rush, We still have 9 weeks of winter before spring.lowred: LY we had up until now 26" =TY 7"
The mud rush starts Possible salt run tonight :usflag:


----------



## leigh

fireside said:


> With the current winter we are having I guess there is something to a rubber edge pusher. At least with a rubber edge I could clear the poor drainage areas


 The way its raining right now you'd need a pump added to it.


----------



## aclawn

I'm signing up to uber plow what next uber lawncare...:laugh::usflag:


----------



## Nwct

Looking like a salt run for tonight 
And below is mid to end of next week 
With a couple shots around for work


----------



## leigh

Have fun! The coast has 7 hrs or so of temps above freezing once the rain stops,with NW winds to dry us out.


----------



## Nwct

Tiny State , yet at times our tropical coastline .


----------



## Broncslefty7

I’m loaded for salt, all the salt yards emailed saying they where opening at 4 am...


----------



## aclawn




----------



## Masssnowfighter

What do you weather gurus see in your crystal ball for Tuesday-Wednesday ? Local tv weather just said snow to rain back to snow, they didn’t elaborate on it though


----------



## Broncslefty7

I heard rain, ice , snow showers, rain.


----------



## mjlawncare

Alot of black ice already


----------



## Masssnowfighter

The wind dried most of it, but there is a lot of miniature sized ice rinks all over the place


----------



## Broncslefty7

IF anyone is interested in becoming a max melt liquid de icer dealer please let me know, we are looking for companies in the areas that have not been highlighted.

My email is [email protected]
phone is 860-666-1531
http://www.rizzosnow.com/maxmelt/


----------



## aclawn

#1 & #2 meet for wed. storm of rain into lite backend snow,#3 look like the big one, if cold is in by the end of the month. (first week of Feb.)


----------



## Masssnowfighter

aclawn said:


> #1 & #2 meet for wed. storm of rain into lite backend snow,#3 look like the big one, if cold is in by the end of the month. (first week of Feb.)
> View attachment 189217


Is storm #3 going to happen at the same time TB12 wins his 6th Super Bowl ?


----------



## Broncslefty7

How do you dislike a comment?


----------



## mjlawncare

Maybe something Tuesday night


----------



## Masssnowfighter

mjlawncare said:


> Maybe something Tuesday night


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan

Preparing for 9-12” here in Upper Valley NH, Tues/Wed.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

well im waiting to hear for south western ct


----------



## aclawn

TUESDAY INTO WED LOOK LIKE. C-1 FOR THE COAST AND 2+ FOR MERRITT ON UP, SWEET SPOT NWCT 4+


----------



## aclawn




----------



## Randall Ave

AC, how much cold air is coming in this week?


----------



## aclawn

Just a few days Wed in the teen to Friday in the twenty and then back to a little warm up 40f Mon. on


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

Randall, Watch the clipper that comes by for your area.


----------



## aclawn

Not looking good for my area w snow SWCT !


----------



## aclawn




----------



## PLOWMAN45

yep things aren't looking good


----------



## leigh

Maybe a salting, pretty please


----------



## fireside

It’s all broncslefty7 fault no snow. He needed an loader and metal pless


----------



## mjlawncare

Looks like north and west of 84 could see accumulating snow tommorow night i think everyone should atleast get a salt run in after the storm leaves going to be alot of icy spots


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## leigh

fireside said:


> It's all broncslefty7 fault no snow. He needed an loader and metal pless


 Looks like a couple extra pool installs this year!


----------



## aclawn




----------



## mjlawncare

We picked up a inch plus so far snowing at a good clip


----------



## fireside

mjlawncare said:


> We picked up a inch plus so far snowing at a good clip


show off its pouring rain here


----------



## mjlawncare

Got a few inchs here


----------



## PLOWMAN45

rain still here


----------



## Masssnowfighter

6" of fluff up here, no rain or mix. quick and easy one, had everything fully melted by 4am


----------



## aclawn

SQUALL= IN AND OUT 1/2 HR


----------



## aclawn

https://twitter.com/AccuRayno


----------



## sectlandscaping

I see a ice puddle in the grass about to leap into action.


----------



## leigh

no snow here on coast,but did get a full salting in,I'm not complaining,I'll take anything at this point! Cleaned up and ready to go!


----------



## leigh

took a peek at radar,looks like squall line is breaking up, big gap formed in the middle


----------



## fireside

Leigh, did you have some truck problem this morning? I saw the truck backing down Marshall hill.


----------



## fireside

Best they have sent the kids home early today because of snow showers really. I bet it finds someway to rain later no reason not to


----------



## leigh

fireside said:


> Leigh, did you have some truck problem this morning? I saw the truck backing down Marshall hill.


rats,I was hoping no one would see this fool ! stopped at shop,had a helper with me, had him watch my funky fuel gage while I wiggled wires.needle didn't move, took off,got half way up hill and ran out of gas! the fuel gage was working,it read empty,walked all the way to shop and drove back in my pickup with gas :hammerhead:


----------



## mjlawncare

Last night in Bristol there was 6in then i had other accounts in the area with only 2inchs south of Waterbury had nothing was a nice little storm see what happens with these snow squalls


----------



## leigh

mjlawncare said:


> View attachment 189492
> Last night in Bristol there was 6in then i had other accounts in the area with only 2inchs south of Waterbury had nothing was a nice little storm see what happens with these snow squalls


 What a tease,whats next, pics of your super model wife, winning power ball ticket, your 60' yacht! Took me a minute to figure out what that white stuff is . I gotta move 30 miles north !


----------



## leigh

Squall line did no damage here on coast.It was only 10 miles wide. I watched it move west to east by viewing the live dot cameras on i95, funny how fast it moved through.Maybe a 1/4 ",tough to tell with the wind blowing it off.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

I got the squall line but is for 15 minutes its the most snow i have seen all year


----------



## fireside

There is one positive with all the rain you can’t see the crying tears running down our faces here on the shoreline.


----------



## fireside

Well I guess I can put the blower away for the season. we did get to try it once.


----------



## mjlawncare

leigh said:


> What a tease,whats next, pics of your super model wife, winning power ball ticket, your 60' yacht! Took me a minute to figure out what that white stuff is . I gotta move 30 miles north !


 Lol i figure i show you shore guys a few pictures of snow i no your having withdrawals lol hopefully we all get a good storm soon


----------



## leigh

fireside said:


> There is one positive with all the rain you can't see the crying tears running down our faces here on the shoreline.


 Or just drive by the crying shoreliner as he helplessly breakdowns and wanders the streets in search of fuel like a character out of mad max lol!


----------



## mjlawncare

So i thought February was going to be our snowy month i see highs in the 50s next week what a joke


----------



## leigh

mjlawncare said:


> So i thought February was going to be our snowy month i see highs in the 50s next week what a joke


 50's are the new 30's


----------



## Broncslefty7

Some photos from Hartford and Middletown, we got 3" in Hartford, a little rain mixed in. Then we got two squalls last for about 30 minutes each, and dropped about a half inch each.


----------



## leigh

Nice pics . the way winter seems to be going we might have to start a new thread "southern ct weather below Rte 84",and maybe "ct weather south of the merit parkway" !


----------



## Broncslefty7

I've even gotten to move piles this year.... Hartford is like the break line lately.


----------



## fireside

Again your showing off!


----------



## Broncslefty7

fireside said:


> Again your showing off!


Wait until i start texting you one picture per hour....

:usflag:Here's a good one for you.
:usflag:


----------



## aclawn

Train wreck of rain,2/4, 2/5, 2/7... and from 2/10 onward. We get a pattern. And a promise of intense I-95 cold and snow. No, wait, not that. But maybe!
"_We have a lot of spoiled Brats here....SNE has been obscenely spoiled for snow recently that so many forget what it was like when we suffered multiple years in a row. Some weren't even alive or too young to remember stretches like that. It's like any Patriots fan born after 1990....they probably won't quite understand what they have until Tom Brady is gone and they don't make it to the Superbowl every year."_


----------



## PLOWMAN45

i hope we get something started


----------



## aclawn

View attachment 189682


----------



## aclawn




----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan

Really hope the rodent in Pennsylvania is right, ready for an early Spring! Haven’t seen bare ground since Nov 12. Gets depressing about this time of year here.


----------



## fireside

NewEnglandSteelersFan said:


> Really hope the rodent in Pennsylvania is right, ready for an early Spring! Haven't seen bare ground since Nov 12. Gets depressing about this time of year here.


Do me a favor and post in your own state weather! My heart is bleeding for you. We have had 6" of snow back in november. Into last week we did even salt. So move on if your going to rub it in. Thanks angry shoreliner


----------



## Broncslefty7

i was thinking the same thing, snow cover since november would be AWESOME


----------



## leigh

fireside said:


> Do me a favor and post in your own state weather! My heart is bleeding for you. We have had 6" of snow back in november. Into last week we did even salt. So move on if your going to rub it in. Thanks angry shoreliner


x2 When it comes to misery, complaining, crying ,bellyaching ,lamenting, sobbing, anger, hopelessness ,despair over our snowlessness it should be an in State deal. We stick together and suffer together. No outsiders needed to remind of us of our plight,we can cover the crying all by ourselves !


----------



## FordFisherman

Well, one good thing to look forward to...there will be plenty of deals on snow equipment in the off season, unless we get a strong finish to this winter. I’m usually optimistic, but it’s not looking good at this point.


----------



## Broncslefty7

Looks like lots of rain In February, which is ridiculous.


----------



## mjlawncare

Whens the next opportunity for snow this week looks like a wash


----------



## Masssnowfighter

aclawn said:


> Train wreck of rain,2/4, 2/5, 2/7... and from 2/10 onward. We get a pattern. And a promise of intense I-95 cold and snow. No, wait, not that. But maybe!
> "_We have a lot of spoiled Brats here....SNE has been obscenely spoiled for snow recently that so many forget what it was like when we suffered multiple years in a row. Some weren't even alive or too young to remember stretches like that. It's like any Patriots fan born after 1990....they probably won't quite understand what they have until Tom Brady is gone and they don't make it to the Superbowl every year."_


Super Bowl?? You mean the "New England Patriots Invitational"??


----------



## aclawn

“New England Patriots Invitational”??:usflag::laugh:
"Next year invites the Bears.":laugh:


----------



## fireside

If anyone sees a full figured women outside looking like she may start singing please take all steps to stop her please!!


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan

Nor’easter season will be starting up soon, don’t worry. Perhaps 5 in a row this year? Hope the hell not!!!


----------



## sectlandscaping

fireside said:


> If anyone sees a full figured women outside looking like she may start singing please take all steps to stop her please!!


I need clearer instructions. I just took out a crowd at a taco truck.


----------



## fireside

Ok thank you for your efforts, but it does say women!


----------



## fireside

NewEnglandSteelersFan said:


> Nor'easter season will be starting up soon, don't worry. Perhaps 5 in a row this year? Hope the hell not!!!


Wait your in New Hampshire? What the hell does it have to do with you and your snow next are you going to complain about how much snow you have had! LOL


----------



## Masssnowfighter

Was the tropical CT shoreline littered with chicks in bikinis today?


----------



## fireside

Oh god have you been to the CT shore line!


----------



## Masssnowfighter

fireside said:


> Oh god have you been to the CT shore line!


Nope, I go to the Vineyard for my beach trips


----------



## fireside

thats a great move. keep moving nothing to see here


----------



## FordFisherman

Maybe something brewing for next week...


----------



## leigh

FordFisherman said:


> Maybe something brewing for next week...


 Noticed that also, long way off, but those high UV warnings should not be ignored, I'm going to stock up on sunscreen. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## sectlandscaping

Tuesday night?


----------



## Broncslefty7

Looks like 2-4” then 1” ice for Hartford. ****ing ice this year.


----------



## mjlawncare

Saying 5-8 here Tuesday then ice see how many times that changes


----------



## Broncslefty7

It’s changed four times already.

I heard Bethany, orange, Milford are going to get rain, some wind, then sun....

Fireside should be pleased....


----------



## fireside

May Hartford see 3” if ice followed by a temperatures dropping to zero. That should be good for a few services


----------



## Broncslefty7

Another 6 salt runs, I’m down for that..... that would put me at 14 on the season....


----------



## leigh

Broncslefty7 said:


> It's changed four times already.
> 
> I heard Bethany, orange, Milford are going to get rain, some wind, then sun....
> 
> Fireside should be pleased....


 Nice choice of towns,seems to be a pattern ,hmmmm


----------



## fireside

Wonder if I can go the whole winter with only putting plows on twice


----------



## PLOWMAN45

i saw 5-8 inches that was in the am


----------



## Broncslefty7

Sean you know the plan.... 

I’ll pile up some snow in an area you can’t break anything, then bring your skid blower up and have fun!


----------



## leigh

PLOWMAN45 said:


> i saw 5-8 inches that was in the am


 Saw that for milford also.Doesn't make sense,4 or 5 hrs of snow and ice followed by rain. Thats quite an accumulation for what they're describing. A steady 1" plus snowfall for 4 to 5 hrs. Seems suspect at this point in time, like any forecast 4 to 5 days out.


----------



## Broncslefty7

At least your forecasted for rain to follow

Hartford

5-8”
1” ice


----------



## leigh

Broncslefty7 said:


> At least your forecasted for rain to follow
> 
> Hartford
> 
> 5-8"
> 1" ice


 You can extend your salting streak! The fact that theyre predicting the same amount for Hartford as Milford makes no sense, probably a computer forecast issue. Whatever, I'll take anything at this point.


----------



## aclawn

Tuesday storms just hit land.Here we go.Let see what the 2 do in the next run.


----------



## leigh

I love squiggly lines, so soothing and confidence building ! Hopefully they'll still be squiggly when they reach us.


----------



## fireside

leigh said:


> You can extend your salting streak! The fact that theyre predicting the same amount for Hartford as Milford makes no sense, probably a computer forecast issue. Whatever, I'll take anything at this point.


yea his salting run. Nice big ice storm for Hartford. I will relax in bed watching the news about it. I have never seen 4" of ice on pavement!


----------



## Broncslefty7

In the moment. The ice is terrible, I hate it. Until I invoice the next day.....


----------



## aclawn

We will be lucky to even get snow the way this winter been.. Sunday to Monday, is gone. The Tuesday storm we will know more on Sunday and it looking like a C to 2" and for the rest of week all rain.Fake weather
P.S. NWCT again sweet spot:usflag:


----------



## leigh

fireside said:


> yea his salting run. Nice big ice storm for Hartford. I will relax in bed watching the news about it. I have never seen 4" of ice on pavement!


 About 8 years ago I remember what seemed like an inch, it was a complete $#^% show, remember almost stroking out.


----------



## leigh

I notice a slight negative spirit developing. Coming from the king of downers this may seem odd, but the season isn't over, we've got till early April. I think we'll get at least another 4 events, finish strong Thumbs Up


----------



## Broncslefty7

I hope your right. At this rate I’m ready
To start pool work.....


----------



## aclawn

Even the truck are getting restless,mine started up by itself the other morning, when it started raining.:hammerhead::usflag:lowred::blob2:


----------



## aclawn

Here we go "Plimco Time" is back. Brief snow north, South may just start as mix SECT. Quick hit to sleet and icy mix, and rain.


----------



## aclawn

leigh said:


> I notice a slight negative spirit developing. Coming from the king of downers this may seem odd, but the season isn't over, we've got till early April. I think we'll get at least another 4 events, finish strong Thumbs Up


 I just hope we can sneak in one big system before Spring, that's all.


----------



## fireside

I want something I don’t need a big storm. We need a few events si my seasonals feel good about the winter so they sign next year as a seasonal not a per push


----------



## PLOWMAN45

there saying there not sure wtnh


----------



## quigleysiding

aclawn said:


> Even the truck are getting restless,mine started up by itself the other morning, when it started raining.:hammerhead::usflag:lowred::blob2:


Dam wish mine would. Tried to start it last night just cranked and no start . Dam dodges .Guess I need another new crank sensor .:realmad::hammerhead: Guess I get to work on truck today . Of course it cold and windy .


----------



## aclawn

Take away a couple of inches for warmth aloft that the models are not taking into consideration.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

so basically nothing again


----------



## aclawn

PLOWMAN45 said:


> so basically nothing again


Too early to say, we will know more tomorrow. We're down to T to 2" for I95.


----------



## leigh

We're golden,its a go.Not huge but put the plows on. Here's the plan to make max $$.Go out Monday as soon as your lots clear out and salt the daylights out of them. Billing # 1 Then go out during snowfall and keep lots and walks "safe" Billing # 2 Go back out 1 hr before rain changeover and start plowing .Billing # 3 Be home in bed by midnight. This is for the coast. Inland may have a post storm salting, its iffy.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## PLOWMAN45

okay so were back to 3 inches


----------



## fireside

I see the same as every storm this season. Lucky for the shoreline guys we are close to the water so there is no flooding with all the crying going on.


----------



## mjlawncare

Whats the start time looking like Tuesday weather channel still calling for 5-8 here and a mix Tuesday night


----------



## aclawn

LET IT SNOW! I see a lot of warm air creeping in fast in the mid-layers, which is why the timing of the onset of precip will be key to achieving these lofty goals.


----------



## aclawn

mjlawncare said:


> Whats the start time looking like Tuesday weather channel still calling for 5-8 here and a mix Tuesday night


looks like Tuesday am, change over around commute time my area, for your area around midnight change over.


----------



## Broncslefty7

I honestly don’t think they know what we r going to get even during the storm.... the call for switch to rain by certain times has been wrong every storm, the cold sits right and we get no rain but all ice. It’s been a ****ty year for forecasters.... but I think that’s every year.


----------



## leigh

If you look at the nws and accuweather forecast compared to say weather underground and weather channel forecast it seems apparent that they must be weighted toward the two different computer models , euro,gfs.Nws-1-3" on coast,others 3-5". Same old drill,wait and see.


----------



## aclawn

Knock off a couple of inches off the totals.The models r not taking into consideration the warmth aloft and ice.
SALT RUN is a guarantee, "LET IT SNOW":usflag:


----------



## aclawn




----------



## sectlandscaping

Get it before its gone.


----------



## leigh

sectlandscaping said:


> Get it before its gone.


 At my age those are words to live by!


----------



## leigh

Nws saying 3-5 now,weather channel 5-8,squiggly lines are squiglin'


----------



## leigh

leigh said:


> Nws saying 3-5 now,weather channel 5-8,squiggly lines are squiglin'


 Weather channel back down to 3-5" ! I've got to stop looking and just wait!


----------



## fireside

I have given up. I will plow if it snow


----------



## PLOWMAN45

now wtnh says 1-2 inches


----------



## aclawn

aclawn said:


> Knock off a couple of inches off the totals.The models r not taking into consideration the warmth aloft and ice.
> SALT RUN is a guarantee, "LET IT SNOW":usflag:


Something wrong with the model algorithm :


----------



## PLOWMAN45

still no change


----------



## Broncslefty7

Still 1-3” slushy mess?


----------



## leigh

Broncslefty7 said:


> Still 1-3" slushy mess?


 Looks to be in the twenties during the start of snowfall ,then the "predicted" temps to rise each hour to freezing around 6 pm at coast, progresses inland. I think it will be a timing thing, trying to plow it before it gets soaked with rain.Calling for up to an inch of rain on coast. Kind of tough to do with a whole route. It is what it will be! I just need a billing,really bad!


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## Broncslefty7

i bet you i stay ice in hartford like the last few storms. They called for rain and it never came.......


----------



## aclawn

Broncslefty7 said:


> i bet you i stay ice in hartford like the last few storms. They called for rain and it never came.......


Maybe not this time to much wrap around warm air with this one.
and then it could stay as freezing rain a little longer for your area, being that it ends close to midnight.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## Broncslefty7

Hopefully a push and 2 salts


----------



## aclawn

IM READY JUST HOOK UP


----------



## mjlawncare

Im hereing more sleet then freezing rain with this one looks like 3-6 for my area then a changeover some places are going to stay below 32 right till Wednesday morning


----------



## fireside

I’m thinking this maybe my last year plowing.costs are just getting to high with no snow just not worth it.


----------



## Broncslefty7

Bruce from wfsb, thinks temps in Hartford hit 30 tomorrow but stay below freezing. 

Snow from 10:00 am to 6:00 pm
Ice from 6:00 pm to 4:00 am

Another ice storm for Hartford....


----------



## leigh

fireside said:


> I'm thinking this maybe my last year plowing.costs are just getting to high with no snow just not worth it.


 Funny but I'm thinking along similar lines. Today I explored option of getting out of my shop, moving equipment to a open lot where my friend stores his equipment. I can save 15k a year,cut my plowing down to maybe 3 trucks and not have the hassle. I'm sensing that my relatives who are subs are getting tired of plowing, my right hand man may move to California. Those 6 figure seasons were so nice though!


----------



## fireside

My problem is my snow monsters love it. My oldest will be driving next year and everything is payed for so they have the world to go only higher. I have thought about keeping the seasonals that pay well and dumping everything else. 

If we get a few storms and spend an hour or two billing all will be better!


----------



## leigh

Broncslefty7 said:


> Bruce from wfsb, thinks temps in Hartford hit 30 tomorrow but stay below freezing.
> 
> Snow from 10:00 am to 6:00 pm
> Ice from 6:00 pm to 4:00 am
> 
> Another ice storm for Hartford....


 I guess it depends on who you trusy,noah has 2-4 for Hartford,temps hit 34 by around midnight and then continue to rise.Have to wait and see,the worse it is = payuppayuppayup I'm heading out now to presalt,going to load it on.Takes me 4 hrs to do a salt run,this way I don't have to get up at 3 am.


----------



## fireside

I’m all done anti icing. I sprayed liquid in my travels over past two days.


----------



## Masssnowfighter

fireside said:


> My problem is my snow monsters love it. My oldest will be driving next year and everything is payed for so they have the world to go only higher. I have thought about keeping the seasonals that pay well and dumping everything else.!


I wish I had some snow monsters to take my business over and run with it. I got 3 daughters that could care less what I do for a living. Kinda bums me out when I think down the road I will have to auction everything off instead of giving one of my kids a wicked good head start in a lucrative business.


----------



## fireside

Just got a visit from the snow monsters. They let me know the plows are on all the trucks and white truck needs fuel but stopped short of loading salt tonight. Followed up with did I run the loaders today? Yup I answer to kids and love ever minute of being dad.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

now there saying 2-5 who knows they cancelled school in fairfield county


----------



## Broncslefty7

Sean, if u want to get out, I could employ your monsters next year. I’m going to need operators for the big one I’m signing.


----------



## aclawn

Models correction "Plimco Time"1 to 3 all of CT with ice total. IMO














look at the warmth sneaky in


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## Nwct

Pretreating Calm before the storm


----------



## Nwct

84w vewy quiet...


----------



## sectlandscaping

Schools cancelled. Not a single flake in the sky. Going to try to nap. Its hard like never seen snow before.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

its not supposed to start 9 in south western ct probably where you are 12


----------



## sectlandscaping

yeah I just seen 11ish as a start time. Woke to put kids on bus and now I can't get back to sleep.


----------



## aclawn

View attachment 190218


----------



## aclawn




----------



## Randall Ave

It's just starting to spit a little snow here. Just a little.


----------



## Broncslefty7

Everything is treated. And hooked up. Can’t wait for the ice....

Good luck gentlemen


----------



## aclawn




----------



## mjlawncare

Starting to flurrie out here


----------



## leigh

Snowing moderately here in milford, roads covered, grass still showing through.Now the question is ,when will the changeover take place ?


----------



## Nwct

Was out late or early however you look at it 
With treatments
just under an inch here in litchfield cty


----------



## Nwct

Another one of these storms 
And well Hopefully everyone gets a push 
and stays safe in these icy messes .


----------



## mjlawncare

16 degrees and snow here those temperatures have w long way to go


----------



## Nwct

leigh said:


> Snowing moderately here in milford, roads covered, grass still showing through.Now the question is ,when will the changeover take place ?


Yupper When the changeover and When to start clearing, I think I'd like to let it all have at it
then go out when it's all done
I don't think I can let that happen
Maybe no change over for all of CT :laughing:


----------



## mjlawncare

Picked up 3.5 inchs of snow heavy sleet now going to be a long night

View attachment 190236


View attachment 190236


View attachment 190237


----------



## quigleysiding

Dropped about 2 inch here on the coast all sleat now


----------



## Nwct

mjlawncare said:


> Picked up 3.5 inchs of snow heavy sleet now going to be a long night
> 
> View attachment 190236
> 
> 
> View attachment 190236
> 
> 
> View attachment 190237


Cannot see the pics but 
Yessir, long one here and never thought I'd wish for rain but hours and hours of relentless sleeeeeeeet


----------



## Nwct

Gotta take the Good with the Bad 

Even tho this Jan feb sleet is usually 
reserved for early and late season 

Oh well is what it is 
hope everyone got a push in etc


----------



## PLOWMAN45

1.7 in norwalk i don't how much ice or sleet is on top


----------



## Masssnowfighter

Plowed nice fluffy snow for about 4 hours, then spent the next 8hrs scraping sleet. Got everything scraped down nice and clean just in time for the freezing rain to turn everything into a skating rink


----------



## fireside

Boy that really sucked about 3” of snow than god knows how much sleet than freezing drizzle followed by pouring rain temp 26 WTF.


----------



## leigh

Temps were very stubborn, it was about 10 pm when the freezing rain stopped icing lots.It cost me having to rescrape the lots that had been finished before we hit 32.And that's on the coast ! Did it warm up enough inland?


----------



## leigh

I went to bed at 2am thinking it would be way above freezing with the pouring rain cleaning everything up nicely. I made it by the skin of my teeth! Checked area temps at 7 am and it looks by the numbers to be really close to freezing throughout the state. Couple degrees colder and I would have been totally hosed. Nothing like running around after businesses are open, salting last minute in a frantic drive to avert disaster


----------



## mjlawncare

Once again it never went above freezing inland it just kept sleeting non stop then at the end got freezing rain that glazed over all the parking lots again ended up getting a little more then 4inchs of snow sleet and ice glad its over


----------



## Nwct

Is it over ,
Oh yes ...it is .
I’m just delirious 
I keep hearing sleet bouncing off my window 
Make it stop *trucewhiteflag*
Relentless ! would not stop precipitating 
And temps did not cooperate 
It’s all ice again No!!!!!!!

Oh well :angry: take the bad with the bad 

And well at least I think everyone got work in payup


----------



## Broncslefty7

That was fun, basically a repeat of every storm this year, without the temp drop to 0. We got 4" of snow, 2" of sleet, then 7 hours of rain that froze on contact. Woke up 4am to 28 degrees when it was forecasted for 34, everything encased in an inch of ice.



























Mount sleet.... pile of purely sleet...








Liquid worked well on the sleet



















Pushing sheet ice is always fun....


----------



## Broncslefty7

Masssnowfighter said:


> Plowed nice fluffy snow for about 4 hours, then spent the next 8hrs scraping sleet. Got everything scraped down nice and clean just in time for the freezing rain to turn everything into a skating rink
> View attachment 190264


Is that a skid steer arctic pusher I see? I thought you where anti arctic.


----------



## mjlawncare

Maybe something Sunday night Monday morning


----------



## aclawn

SUNDAY TO MONDAY. 4 STORMS TO FOLLOW IN COMING WEEKSlowred::usflag:







WED TO THURSDAY LOOKS LIKE A GOOD AMOUNT OF SNOW!:usflag:















THIS COULD BE THE BIG ONE A LITTLE FAR OUT ON THE RADAR!:usflag:


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## Nwct

aclawn said:


> View attachment 190303


Thanks AC for all the counties 
any Litchfield County ?


----------



## Masssnowfighter

Broncslefty7 said:


> Is that a skid steer arctic pusher I see? I thought you where anti arctic.


Good eye Rizzo. At one point in time I had 5 Artics, the one on the skid steer is the last of the Mohicans. It currently has 6 broken blocks on it from pushing sleet today. Nothing broke on my MP's today though, enuff said. At least I won't have John Deere green coming on this thread to call me a crappy operator


----------



## aclawn

Nwct said:


> Thanks AC for all the counties
> any Litchfield County ?


----------



## PLOWMAN45

cool i would like the following storms to be just snow no ice


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## Broncslefty7

Masssnowfighter said:


> Good eye Rizzo. At one point in time I had 5 Artics, the one on the skid steer is the last of the Mohicans. It currently has 6 broken blocks on it from pushing sleet today. Nothing broke on my MP's today though, enuff said. At least I won't have John Deere green coming on this thread to call me a crappy operator


I see everything.....


----------



## aclawn

Well, it sounds like we have a week of tracking legit threats. I'm just gonna leave it at that for now...
it is still entirely possible that there's a "late-game comeback" with respect to this winter, but, it is apparent enough to me at this point, that the winter deserves/warrants a re-analysis post of sorts, regardless of how we finish over the next month, which may or may not ameliorate the widespread busts of this winter.


----------



## Masssnowfighter

PLOWMAN45 said:


> cool i would like the following storms to be just snow no ice


The local tv weather guesser said next Wednesday storm is going to be exactly the same as yesterday's storm


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

Masssnowfighter said:


> The local tv weather guesser said next Wednesday storm is going to be exactly the same as yesterday's storm


YUP, a similar scenario to this last one, snow to mix ice.


----------



## leigh

Just noticed something that shakes my confidence in the weather channel online forecasts. Click on the "10 day" forecast and see if you notice anything unusual lol


----------



## leigh

Noticed in snow reports for the other day that milford got 2".There's no way, we had 2" by 1 pm. Anyone have any other reports other than the ones posted? I'd swear we had close to 4" before it got crushed by sleet and rain.I want to bill at my 3'+ rates without getting called out after billing.


----------



## leigh

Noticed in snow reports for the other day that milford got 2".There's no way, we had 2" by 1 pm. Anyone have any other reports other than the ones posted? I'd swear we had close to 4" before it got crushed by sleet and rain.I want to bill at my 3'+ rates without getting called out after billing.


----------



## aclawn

ct dot is also @2"


----------



## Broncslefty7

TWC is showing lots of rain next week.


----------



## Masssnowfighter

aclawn said:


> YUP, a similar scenario to this last one, snow to mix ice.


You have any dates for the 4 storms to follow that you speak of?


----------



## leigh

Masssnowfighter said:


> You have any dates for the 4 storms to follow that you speak of?


 Not yet, the computer models are busy planning the best new strategy to completely dash our hopes.


----------



## Broncslefty7

TWC Shows lots of rain next week, like 4 days of mixing less than an inch type stuff.


----------



## leigh

aclawn said:


> ct dot is also @2"
> View attachment 190335


 Thanks, I'll assume the 2" is really 2.9" ,close enough !


----------



## Nwct

leigh said:


> Noticed in snow reports for the other day that milford got 2".There's no way, we had 2" by 1 pm. Anyone have any other reports other than the ones posted? I'd swear we had close to 4" before it got crushed by sleet and rain.I want to bill at my 3'+ rates without getting called out after billing.


As you know These Totals are rarely correct
I scraped 3x and will likely only be able to
or choose.. to bill for one -ehh 2 at least
regardless of total stated for the 3" accts 
(Depending on my mood - they are lucky I'm not billing at time of storm )
Freezing rain is one thing but sleet should absolutely totaled up .(look at broncs pile)
I'm sure you would not get called out
We would have your back
send questions to Plowsite

and if you did it's easy enough to splain

They don't account for sleet
or freezing rain in the totals


----------



## Nwct

Please no more of the same 
Kinda like our governor


----------



## Broncslefty7

There’s no doubt these storms suck, but they are huge money makers. 2 pushes, that’s not terrible To endure, 4 salt runs, yeah it sucks, but salt is where the money is at...


----------



## Nwct

Pretty Early but accuweather app has 
Sunday and Wednesday for my area


----------



## leigh

Broncslefty7 said:


> There's no doubt these storms suck, but they are huge money makers. 2 pushes, that's not terrible To endure, 4 salt runs, yeah it sucks, but salt is where the money is at...


I'm with you. I love these storms! Give me 10-15 of these crappy little 1-3" messy storms per season and I'll cry all the way to the bank! There's no reason to even yearn for bigger storms. Long duration, low snow total storms with multiple pushes and saltings are like hitting the lottery! I've had more fun just going out salting with one helper to do walks this year. If it would work I'd just set up a salting service.

PS if you have seasonals this doesn't apply


----------



## leigh




----------



## Masssnowfighter

I need another 12” in the next 2 weeks to completely stuff my designated stacking areas and trigger a hauling work order. Fingers crossed AClawn will be littering this thread with squiggly line maps in the next couple days


----------



## Broncslefty7

i need like 4 more inches to start hauling, we did a lot of pile relocation last night, but at the end of the day the hauling dollars are tiny compared to the 1460% margin on salt.....


----------



## mjlawncare

Looks like sunday is fizzling out atm next Wednesday looks luke something


----------



## Masssnowfighter

Broncslefty7 said:


> i need like 4 more inches to start hauling, we did a lot of pile relocation last night, but at the end of the day the hauling dollars are tiny compared to the 1460% margin on salt.....


I'm seasonal so my profit margins on salt are negative 1460%. Hauling on the other hand is usually good for $40k invoice for 3days of work at 100% profit margin


----------



## Broncslefty7

thats worth it then, i only have a couple small seasonals. everything else is per inch and per application of salt. so everytime i salt im making about 2800 clean profit off of two yards of salt.


----------



## Masssnowfighter

Holy smokes, $2800 for 2 yards?? If I could times your salt profit margins by my salt usage it would equal a half million per season. 
Want a side job selling de-icing services for me up in my area?


----------



## Broncslefty7

want a side job selling snow plowing services in my area?

i think we can work a deal out.


----------



## Broncslefty7

Introducing

Max Melt Granular!

No more brown smelly magic salt


----------



## fireside

Oh that smelly max melt almost like propane. Could cause a hazmat response from the fire Dept and DEEP. My guess is the same people who park where your plowing or on a complete sheet of ice.


----------



## leigh

Broncslefty7 said:


> thats worth it then, i only have a couple small seasonals. everything else is per inch and per application of salt. so everytime i salt im making about 2800 clean profit off of two yards of salt.


 I'm falling behind! I thought my 2500$ spreading 4 tons of treated in 3.5 hrs was good.2k in labor.


----------



## Broncslefty7

It depends, I’m getting the same price for regular and treated. I am billing 3140.00 for two yards, across 9 different properties, so after fuel, and my time I figure about 2800.00


----------



## fireside

Broncslefty7 said:


> It depends, I'm getting the same price for regular and treated. I am billing 3140.00 for two yards, across 9 different properties, so after fuel, and my time I figure about 2800.00


Nice


----------



## Broncslefty7

fireside said:


> Nice


Fireside: "That would never fly in my area"

Fireside 24 hours later: "I got four salt runs in..."


----------



## aclawn

Monday 2/18 am looks like just snow, 50-50% chance of moving over southern states.
Wed 2/20 -21 Into thus Snow, sleet, ice
Wed 2/27-28 ? is the one to watch.lowred:
Sat 3/2 ? in "plimco time":redbounce::usflag:


----------



## aclawn




----------



## leigh

leigh said:


> Just noticed something that shakes my confidence in the weather channel online forecasts. Click on the "10 day" forecast and see if you notice anything unusual lol


 I've sunk to the level of quoting myself and answering my own question! If you look at the 10 day forecast its actually a 15 day forecast. Sorry, to much spare time on my hands:hammerhead:


----------



## fireside

Broncslefty7 said:


> Fireside: "That would never fly in my area"
> 
> Fireside 24 hours later: "I got four salt runs in..."


Now that's some funny stuff! The conditions were so bad. Like the email this morning massive icy conditions at40 degrees


----------



## Broncslefty7

yeah, welcome to every storm i've had this year, except this time, it didnt drop to 0 degrees.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

I heard its looking better for Sunday night/Monday


----------



## Broncslefty7

Idk. I’ve seen rain or c-1”


----------



## PLOWMAN45

I just saw on twitter from wtnh something bigger for Thursday


----------



## mjlawncare

2-4 Sunday night Monday morning


----------



## leigh

Went from a couple inches, to nothing, now to 1-3" here on coast. Looks to be around 30 deg overnight sun .Going to be a tough call whether to plow or just burn it. Tight timing, snow lightens up around 4am according to current forecast.


----------



## aclawn

2/18 =1-3" all snow. NWCT 2-5".Midnight to 11 am.
2/20-21 = 2-5" snow to mix, looks like NWCT Corner. Sweet spot again with highest amounts 4-8". Wed 2 PM TO 7 AM Thurs.Change over around midnight for my area SWCT.


----------



## aclawn

Rain line pretty close to us!


----------



## aclawn

Monday















Wed to Thurs.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## Broncslefty7

I bet u Hartford sees 2”


----------



## PLOWMAN45

4-8 on wed-thursday storm for swct that would be good


----------



## mjlawncare

Calling for 3-5 inland tonight Wednesday starting to look like a bust


----------



## aclawn

mjlawncare said:


> Calling for 3-5 inland tonight Wednesday starting to look like a bust


Yup,Shifted north on the last model run, look like on the back-end rain will take care of the 1" or less of snow.


----------



## aclawn

Start around 10pm sunday.


----------



## aclawn

I think 2-5" is reasonable


----------



## PLOWMAN45

so nothing really this week


----------



## Broncslefty7

2-4 tonight? Wednesday looks like a sloppy icy mess...


----------



## aclawn

PLOWMAN45 said:


> so nothing really this week


WED, not looking good.
MON. snow looks ok. Now we have to see how close mixing line gets to the coast for totals. 
All the dam storm this year have come with mixing crap.:hammerhead:


----------



## leigh

We're still at 1-3" . With temps at 31 deg I was thinking of just heavy salt.Then my wife said" You're complaining about no money,just go plow and salt" ! She told me to put the plow on her truck, she's in. Just wish it could stop by 3am, oh well , beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## Nwct

Didn't pay attention all day
opened app and seen this 
Ball dropping :hammerhead:

Hopefully all SNOW and for Everyone here Thumbs Up


----------



## leigh

A couple forecasts just put us on coast to 3-5. Noaa saying 1-2! Got a text from one of my biggest accounts that they're closed mon, huge relief, eases this last minute plowing in a frenzy anxiety thing I go through


----------



## Masssnowfighter

Nwct said:


> View attachment 190503
> 
> Didn't pay attention all day
> opened app and seen this
> Ball dropping :hammerhead:
> 
> Hopefully all SNOW and for Everyone here Thumbs Up


That forecast changed on a dime. Yesterday morning it was flurries with a chance of a dusting, this morning it was 3-6


----------



## fireside

Problem is rain and mixing agsin


----------



## leigh

fireside said:


> Problem is rain and mixing agsin


 Yeah,I always feel sorry for the sidewalk crews.Oh well.


----------



## sectlandscaping

fireside said:


> Problem is rain and mixing agsin


Yeah, seems to be the new norm.


----------



## leigh

fireside said:


> Problem is rain and mixing agsin





sectlandscaping said:


> Yeah, seems to be the new norm.


 I remember the good old days ,it would snow, then clear, temps would rapidly drop on brisk NW winds ,the moon and stars would come out .There'd be a crunching underfoot rather than the squish of slush.


----------



## mjlawncare

Snow has started here good luck everyone


----------



## Broncslefty7

Looks like all snow for Hartford. Anyone have tri axles for six wheel dump trucks for hauling? One of my larger accounts is completely full after tonight. If so shoot me a text.

8603717810

Thanks.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

not snowing yet


----------



## sectlandscaping

snow started but it has a long way to go.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## sectlandscaping

Its already mixing on the coast and is not even covering the streets.


----------



## Masssnowfighter

Game time


----------



## aclawn

A Bust for coastal CT.:hammerhead:


----------



## Broncslefty7

Rain in Middletown, sleet in Newington, I haven’t been to Hartford yet....


----------



## leigh

1:43am, look at radar, we're hosed! 33 deg .it may be a stretch to get a salting in, this thing totally fell apart. back to sleep


----------



## leigh

Hold on! rmy walks and driveway is a sheet of ice . I'm 1/2 mile from the beach and its freezing rain, guess we'll at least get a salt run in ! 2:53 am, time to go, have fun !


----------



## sectlandscaping

I only have a handful of places to salt and half of them are closed today. Hoping it turns back to snow and can get a inch push in. lowred:


----------



## mjlawncare

We picked up a inch so far headed out


----------



## mjlawncare

Will take it still coming down here


----------



## Broncslefty7

Slowest 2"
Ever.....


----------



## fireside

Standing by still waiting on snow to start. Weather guessing NWS was correct a week ago. Costing changing to rain. Well at least I got a salting


----------



## PLOWMAN45

nothing here


----------



## Rustyk

Almost 4'' this morning at 5am went out and did my neighbors, still snowing with another inch and climbing


----------



## mjlawncare

Snowing here again as well Wednesday night lookin like 1-3 then ice atm


----------



## Nwct

The radar this am tho
With that clear swath 
I didn't take a good pic 
but to watch it in motion was odd ...the setup


----------



## leigh

Well that was special ! Not enough frozen rain to plow ,but so dense it takes a lot to burn it off. Raw and damp. Misting and just had the most snow of whole system,20 minutes worth . No real complaints, money is money.Salt pile is dwindling ,so that's a good sign.


----------



## quigleysiding

Got about 3/4 inch of sleet here .


----------



## aclawn




----------



## Broncslefty7

It was ok, sort of a let down, was hoping for 4-5. Got 2”, so we pushed and salted twice.


----------



## FordFisherman

Tough year...


----------



## aclawn

:usflag:







:usflag:


----------



## PLOWMAN45

i guess its gonna snow Wednesday buts its turning to ice and rain ?


----------



## leigh

PLOWMAN45 said:


> i guess its gonna snow Wednesday buts its turning to ice and rain ?


 That's the theme of the 2018-2019 season! Wonder what next years will be? Hmmmm..


----------



## Broncslefty7

Probably monsoons


----------



## leigh

Looks like the coast is out of the action for wed night,1 inch before changeover to (surprise surprise) rain around midnight.Temps rising to 50's lol


----------



## fireside

Would you expect anything else. Got a call from
A *****y client why would you salt if it’s going to rain? Why because you and client in the building called! Wait you texted me twice to salt it oops!


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## Broncslefty7

I think I’ll get a quick push in before the switchover in Hartford, normally right on the river we stay sleet for a little longer than forecasted


----------



## fireside

Again you suck


----------



## mjlawncare

Winter weather advisory up 1-2inchs


----------



## Masssnowfighter

After tomorrows sleet , whats next on the winter agenda?


----------



## Broncslefty7

Lol masssnow. Let’s get into a rhythm, I’ll take this ****ty little storms 2-3 a week


----------



## Masssnowfighter

Plow, salt, sleep, fix broken stuff, repeat, seems to be the pattern the last few weeks. In my head I keep thinking it’s only January, not almost March. That November storm feels like it was last year


----------



## mjlawncare

Looks like another plow then salt tonight atleast tommorow will be near 50


----------



## aclawn

A lot of Sleet.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

I heard something decent meaning all snow maybe Wednesday


----------



## aclawn

PLOWMAN45 said:


> I heard something decent meaning all snow maybe Wednesday


About a inch or 2, with a couple inches of sleet


----------



## aclawn

[/QUOTE]


----------



## PLOWMAN45

i meant next Wednesday


----------



## Masssnowfighter

PLOWMAN45 said:


> I heard something decent meaning all snow maybe Wednesday


Tell me more about this storm you speak of


----------



## Masssnowfighter

AC did mention there was one worth watching on the 27th last week


----------



## mjlawncare

Looks like the bulk of precipitation is moving to the south and east of us looking at the radar


----------



## mjlawncare

Just started snowing lightly here


----------



## mjlawncare

Picked up atleast a half inch so far snowing moderately


----------



## Rustyk

Dusting in the notch,picking up though.


----------



## aclawn

About 1-2" in spot= now mixed rain SWCT


----------



## aclawn




----------



## leigh

We just hit 30 deg here in Milford and a misty rain. One positive was that it started to snow here at 1:30.Was able to salt lots from 2-6. Whopping grand total of 3/4" ! Every time I feel like complaining I think, what if I plowed residential ! My revenue from salting this year is more than from plowing,1st time that's ever happened.


----------



## Nwct

Storm in my area was light snow
Went really heavy with pretreatment
It seemed ..warm yet
Scraped at home here and
everything is freezing rain 25 one account 27 rest
So going to let it all stay ,
and rain on top of the snow 
Then hit all in the am after all precip is done 
this time not going to fight with it with skating rinks 
All this and 50’s tomorrow lol nice


----------



## PLOWMAN45

its freezing rain here i think


----------



## Broncslefty7

Hartford 1/4” snow 1/2” freezing rain ice accumulation so far. 26 degrees. Going double salt run soon.


----------



## sectlandscaping

was close to a inch but its all rain now.


----------



## Broncslefty7

Sooooo much ice....


----------



## Nwct

Yupper rock solid Ice


----------



## mjlawncare

About a inch of snow and ice here


----------



## Broncslefty7

Another icy annoying storm.


----------



## aclawn

Next date of "Plimco Time"
2/24 Rain & LITE SNOW
2/27-28 RAIN & SNOW :usflag:
3/2-3 SNOW & RAIN


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

:usflag: Major Coastal B??????D:usflag:
lowred:







lowred:


----------



## Masssnowfighter

aclawn said:


> :usflag: Major Coastal B??????D:usflag:
> lowred:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lowred:


Wednesday or next weekend?


----------



## aclawn

Masssnowfighter said:


> Wednesday or next weekend?


Let see if the models hold. Wed the one to watch.
Wed and Monday the 4th look good for some snow.
Look like for this Sunday, a big time ice storm for MASS.


----------



## leigh

Got up at 3am expecting the measly 1/2" to be melted by 40 deg temps and rain. Wrong, 34 deg and no melting. I'm an idiot to trust the forecasts,dodged a bullet .Made calls, got 3 trucks and 2 sidewalk guys, put 3 plows on and hit the first account by 4 am, barely got each job done on time.:hammerhead: Gotta love plowing this New England powder !


----------



## leigh

I need to readjust my thinking.Back to my old school mindset - Look out the window,check the radar and temps, every 30 minutes repeat. Also nighttime warming and rain does not melt icy snow. "If in doubt ,plow it . Not quite sure , plow it, need more money, plow it and salt it, bored ,plow it. Sun melting snow, hurry up and plow it .


----------



## aclawn

Ice for Sunday to Monday 0.10








More snow in one day, then our yearly avg.


----------



## Broncslefty7

I hear rumors of snow on Wednesday, but don’t see it forecasted anywhere.


----------



## sectlandscaping

yeah its already saying rain for weds and saturday.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

I don't know if you follow on Facebook or twitter eweather13 he posted what look like monster snow for Saturday


----------



## mjlawncare

I heard 1-4 inchs Wednesday night


----------



## mjlawncare




----------



## PLOWMAN45

mjlawncare said:


> I heard 1-4 inchs Wednesday night


 that means they don't know


----------



## Masssnowfighter

Broncslefty7 said:


> I hear rumors of snow on Wednesday, but don't see it forecasted anywhere.


I was just wondering the same thing


----------



## fireside

I bet it will warm with rain ending as showers


----------



## leigh

Broncslefty7 said:


> I hear rumors of snow on Wednesday, but don't see it forecasted anywhere.


 I'm seeing a coating to an inch and 1-3" on some other sites.Only 50% chance so I'm always skeptical when they post amounts.I'm hoping for at least a salting,I've got enough left for 3 more saltings so my goal is to burn through it one way or another !


----------



## aclawn

Look like plowable snow 2-4". Wed afternoon into Thursday am


----------



## aclawn

Followed by a little snow on the front end, to a rainstorm, Friday 3/1


----------



## sectlandscaping

leigh said:


> I'm seeing a coating to an inch and 1-3" on some other sites.Only 50% chance so I'm always skeptical when they post amounts.I'm hoping for at least a salting,I've got enough left for 3 more saltings so my goal is to burn through it one way or another !


Yep Rain coat time.


----------



## Broncslefty7

No rain or ice this time for Hartford hopefully


----------



## PLOWMAN45

yeah i saw that on the news


----------



## aclawn

Most areas should clear 2"...except maybe the SWCT coast looks to have a dry slot early.


----------



## leigh

I will 100% guarantee that there will be no rain with this event ! That's all I'll guarantee though.


----------



## fireside

Well this one could be intresting sinthey day no rain/ice/sleet just snow hmmmm. I say tracks north no snow at all.


----------



## fireside

I’m going to fuel the trucks just Incase hate to run a truck out of gas on the hill


----------



## leigh

fireside said:


> I'm going to fuel the trucks just Incase hate to run a truck out of gas on the hill


 the trick is to make sure you run out at the top of the hill! :hammerhead:


----------



## mjlawncare

weather advisory is posted 2-5inchs


----------



## Broncslefty7

Purple treated salt in new London! Pretty neat


----------



## leigh

I like the high tech mixing ! I'm not sure my customers would be all that excited to see that on their lots ,and inside on carpets ! Its pretty though !


----------



## Broncslefty7

It’s polymeric, no staining, only 4 ounces of color in 80 gallons lolol.


----------



## mjlawncare




----------



## PLOWMAN45

im looking for at least 3 inches they say the pattern is gonna change


----------



## fireside

Well the weather guessers are looking to be wrong again.looking like a dusting for the coast guys . I wouldn’t expect anything else


----------



## leigh

PLOWMAN45 said:


> im looking for at least 3 inches they say the pattern is gonna change





fireside said:


> Well the weather guessers are looking to be wrong again.looking like a dusting for the coast guys . I wouldn't expect anything else


 x2. this forecast is trending down,checked forecasts all throughout ct and mass and the numbers are 1-3" on the higher side and the coast doesn't even have a winter weather advisory .I'm hoping to get at least a salting out of this one but you never know.


----------



## fireside

I love it. Boy would you stand out spreading it plus I bet you can really see it on the snow.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

now i think its a 1inch for the sw ct


----------



## leigh

fireside said:


> View attachment 190931
> I love it. Boy would you stand out spreading it plus I bet you can really see it on the snow.


 I wonder if it can be added to liguid spray? that would help not missing important pre treat areas like steep entrances


----------



## fireside

It’s my understanding it was tried but ruled out due to cost. It’s also my understanding that area is covered heavily by ct dot road salting. Not even weeds grow in that area.


----------



## Broncslefty7

fireside said:


> It's my understanding it was tried but ruled out due to cost. It's also my understanding that area is covered heavily by ct dot road salting. Not even weeds grow in that area.


i can make it work, adding it to the salt you have to really juice up the dosage. Adding it to the liquid, you dont need as much, ill run some numbers and report back.


----------



## leigh

Broncslefty7 said:


> i can make it work, adding it to the salt you have to really juice up the dosage. Adding it to the liquid, you dont need as much, ill run some numbers and report back.


 a color palate would also be helpful, pastels are so in this season.


----------



## Masssnowfighter

leigh said:


> a color palate would also be helpful, pastels are so in this season.


I will take mine in safety orange.


----------



## fireside

I really want Fireside red!!


----------



## Broncslefty7

Sooo I can do 

Red
Purple (taken) 
Orange
Green
Blue (taken) 
Yellow

If your serious shoot me a message.....


----------



## leigh

leigh said:


> I will 100% guarantee that there will be no rain with this event ! That's all I'll guarantee though.


 I can't even get this right , now I know how the weatherfakecasters feel !
*Action Recommended: Avoid the subject event as per the instructions*
*Issued by: New York City - NY, US, National Weather Service,*
As weakening low pressure approaches from the west and a weak secondary low develops off the Mid Atlantic coast tonight, light snow will likely redevelop this evening and continue overnight. T*he snow could mix with or change to light freezing rain before ending late tonight*. Total snow accumulations should be mostly around an inch, with some localized 2 inch amounts possible in the higher elevations and along the Connecticut coast from about New Haven east. *If the threat for freezing rain increases overnight*, a winter weather advisory may eventually be issued for portions of the area. Be prepared for slippery conditions and use extra caution when driving on snow covered or *icy roads. *


----------



## aclawn

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Broncslefty7

Looks like it’s missing pretty
Much everyone....


----------



## fireside

Yup that’s been going on in discussions for the past 24 hours. Early discussion talked about a freezing rain advisory not just winter weather advisories. There was also talk this morning about reducing just chance of snow showers for the coast!


----------



## fireside

Broncslefty7 said:


> Looks like it's missing pretty
> Much everyone....


Yup if the secondary low doesn't form soon nothing for even you. Boston will get a nice 4 to 7"


----------



## Masssnowfighter

Accuweather has my area for 7” Sunday night into Monday


----------



## Broncslefty7

Masssnowfighter said:


> Accuweather has my area for 7" Sunday night into Monday


Need any subs?


----------



## leigh

I'm heading to bed, waking up at 2:30 to a little snow and freezing rain, salting accounts and breakfast at Chips by 8 am. I guarantee it !


----------



## White_Gold11

Masssnowfighter said:


> Accuweather has my area for 7" Sunday night into Monday


Accuweather in my area calls every inch coming five.. are they more accurate in your neck of the woods?


----------



## leigh

Masssnowfighter said:


> Accuweather has my area for 7" Sunday night into Monday


 Just looked at accuweather for our area, thats the ct area which this thread covers .:hammerhead:
We're getting a major event and I quote "Considerable clouds, a bit of snow "


----------



## leigh

White_Gold11 said:


> Accuweather in my area calls every inch coming five.. are the more accurate in your neck of the woods?


 No ,I think they may be the worst ,actually they're all bad unless you like waffles.


----------



## Broncslefty7

leigh said:


> I'm heading to bed, waking up at 2:30 to a little snow and freezing rain, salting accounts and breakfast at Chips by 8 am. I guarantee it !


Thanks, now I'm craving chips..


----------



## PLOWMAN45

i guess its another miss


----------



## Broncslefty7

Flakes in Newington....


----------



## PLOWMAN45

it must be missing southwestern CT


----------



## Masssnowfighter

White_Gold11 said:


> Accuweather in my area calls every inch coming five.. are they more accurate in your neck of the woods?


There not as accurate as ACLawn but usually fairly close


----------



## aclawn




----------



## Nwct

(<~~~Not waffles) and Nothing here yet, maybe... the second wave
with the looks of radar 
News said north of here had an inch
I listened vaguely.. New Hartford I believe it was


----------



## leigh

3 am ,coating here .Looks like a moderate band went through, seems like an icy /fine snow is falling. Not enough to plow but salting is a go. Threw some treated on my driveway and it burned it off in 10 mins.Have fun !


----------



## mjlawncare

About a half inch here heading out now


----------



## chevyhauler

1/2" in Newington too.
Heading out as soon as the truck warms up.


----------



## Broncslefty7

1/2-3/4 in Hartford, pushed and salted. Quick and easy. Nice and powdery.


----------



## chevyhauler

Yeah.
Plowed the big lots in less than 1/2 the time that it normally takes.
Was cold enough to use leaf blowers on the walks.
Once I get done with my kids physical therapy appointment...I will go and finish the place that does not open till 11.
I was debating if I should just salt the S out of everything....but the pushing went super easy/fast.


----------



## Broncslefty7

I went out early, scraped and threw down salt before the sun came up, I passed u on my way back in.


----------



## aclawn

:usflag::usflag::usflag:lowred:3/1 D-1 = AM
:usflag::usflag:lowred:3/2
:usflag:lowred:3/3-4

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101083460838531073lowred:3/10


----------



## sectlandscaping

1/2 TOO. Went and hit a few extra places that felt left out of the last .75 storm.


----------



## aclawn

Pretty Close, Friday for the SWCT coast


----------



## aclawn

Sat 3/2 a weak system looks like mixing for the coast


----------



## aclawn

All NAM Model Sunday monday is in (PLIMCO TIME)









ONE WEEK LATER GFS MODEL 3/10-11 Another (plimco time)


----------



## Broncslefty7

So pretty much more of what we already got this year? Maybe snow, maybe rain, all ice....


----------



## PLOWMAN45

got a dusting here


----------



## PLOWMAN45

i would like if we get that nor easter there watching


----------



## Broncslefty7

If we do it will be a mix of BS


----------



## fireside

See I told you two days ago storm was riding north.


----------



## Broncslefty7

I never doubted you..... has your blood pressure dropped yet?


----------



## mjlawncare

Saying 1-3 for tommorow night now


----------



## Broncslefty7

Rhythm baby, rhythm..


----------



## aclawn

mjlawncare said:


> Saying 1-3 for tommorow night now


IT A COASTAL SYSTEM A POSSIBLE, D-1


----------



## aclawn

Saturday IMO central CT 2-4" with the coast 1-3.DAYTIME STORM.









SUNDAY MONDAY IMO IF THE GFS MODEL WORKS OUT COASTAL CT 3-6.
AND THE I84 4-8+


----------



## aclawn

PRECIP SAT .5









PRECIP SUN, MONDAY 1.0


----------



## fireside

Boy lots of pretty colors. Forecast is easy only color needed is green


----------



## aclawn

LOOKING GOOD SAT UP THE TOTALS 4-6


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

LOOKS LIKE MOTHER NATURE IS SHOWING UP TO FIX THE SHORTAGE


----------



## leigh

fireside said:


> Boy lots of pretty colors. Forecast is easy only color needed is green


 Be patient ,keep your raincoat handy.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## PLOWMAN45

its about time we get started


----------



## leigh

just got a call from my nephew , are we plowing? has anyone looked out their window?


----------



## mjlawncare

We have a dusting here with light snow falling


----------



## mjlawncare

Tonight is looking better


----------



## PLOWMAN45

its snowing here on the coast a fresh coating so far


----------



## chevyhauler

Well I "was* planning on going out and hitting a few refeeze spots....spots that don't see sun and don't thaw/dry easily....but we got a good 1/4"+ so it turned into a full salt run. How about that!


----------



## mjlawncare

Ended up with a half inch here nice salt run also suprised theres no advisories posted for tonight yet


----------



## leigh

full inch on coast! went old school,me and the wife(this is going to cost me), good thing I salted heavy yesterday, got abother salting in and cleared walks ,just the 2 of us 5 hrs ,good thing I got a surprise heads up ! there was much less in shelton,weird


----------



## fireside

Yup going to sleet and rain again. Lots of talk again about mixing with totals around 1” hmmmm! We will see what happens but im seeing another bust for the coast. Notice no advisory’s or hazard weather statements posted for an event 6 to 8 hours out.


----------



## aclawn

aclawn said:


> Saturday IMO central CT 2-4" with the coast 1-3.DAYTIME STORM.
> View attachment 191004
> 
> 
> SUNDAY MONDAY IMO IF THE GFS MODEL WORKS OUT COASTAL CT 3-6.
> AND THE I84 4-8+
> View attachment 191006


----------



## fireside

Gfs has been ruled out as outliner for the event. Remember history of the models this year have always trended warmer 12 or so hours out!


----------



## aclawn

No Rain


----------



## leigh

The models also don't take into account the massive amounts of salt that is currently covering all my lots. I think sat am is going to be plowable ,I'm worried about sun.The hourly forecast shows temps around 35 deg!


----------



## Nwct

Nice light 1-3 4-5 push ,
Weekend , day , all snow , sun ,
warming temps after
Second storm to follow Sure ....
just snow though please :gunsfiring:


----------



## aclawn




----------



## leigh

5 am 2" on my driveway ,1.25" on salted road in milford. Moderate snow,maybe 1/2" an hour.


----------



## mjlawncare

Maybe a inch here so far


----------



## leigh

Looks like the heavier bands went through in the south,we got 4" on my patio but only 2 on the road, just mobilized a full crew for the first time since I cant remember when ! This feels like winter !


----------



## mjlawncare

Coming down the hardest it has all storm right now here


----------



## Rustyk

started around 5am here maybe an inch now still coming down steady


----------



## PLOWMAN45

we got a pretty good amount here on the shore line


----------



## Broncslefty7

Maybe 1” in Hartford 2” in Middletown.


----------



## leigh

PLOWMAN45 said:


> we got a pretty good amount here on the shore line


 for once! :clapping:


----------



## sectlandscaping

snowing pretty good but we lost a truck already.


----------



## Masssnowfighter

leigh said:


> for once! :clapping:


Congrats,


----------



## chevyhauler

sectlandscaping said:


> snowing pretty good but we lost a truck already.


Do u need a hand.
We are 100% done for the day.


----------



## Broncslefty7

Yeah same here. Time to get ready for tomorrow’s rain ice snow non existent 3-5”


----------



## mjlawncare

Ended up getting 2-3 inchs in my area easy storm see what happens tommorow night maybe thell get that one right


----------



## Broncslefty7

mjlawncare said:


> Ended up getting 2-3 inchs in my area easy storm see what happens tommorow night maybe thell get that one right


I highly doubt they will get anything right.


----------



## chevyhauler

Easy peasy
3.5 hours for a complete route including two stops at 1.
Heck yeah baby!!
About damned time.
Fingers crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## leigh

Masssnowfighter said:


> Congrats,


 thank you, it was nice to plow white stuff rather than the grey stuff,everyone was happy to be out,we knocked it out in 36 man hrs, needed sunglasses it was tough to see.


----------



## Broncslefty7

Smallest pile I've made all season. I move it to the stock pile in like 8 buckets.


----------



## fireside

Broncslefty7 said:


> Smallest pile I've made all season. I move it to the stock pile in like 8 buckets.
> 
> View attachment 191173


Oh I got snow piles finally. We had the loader out today nice quick work


----------



## Broncslefty7

We r moving this Tuesday night Sean. Should be a blast with your blower.


----------



## leigh

Bernie rayno is really positive that sun night will be a 6-10" for the i95 corridor, I'm still skeptical, most are saying 3-5" I'm so spoiled, nothing like jumping in a warm and snowfree truck to start the day!


----------



## Broncslefty7

I saw Bernie video. Temps look warm and lots of mixing, starts as rain, I think we lose two inches from it. My guess is 1-3


----------



## leigh

I thought we had quite a bit here in Milford.
706
NOUS41 KOKX 021601
PNSOKX
CTZ005>012-NJZ002-004-006-103>108-NYZ067>075-078>081-176>179-030401-

Public Information Statement
Spotter Reports
National Weather Service New York NY
1101 AM EST Sat Mar 02 2019

The following are unofficial observations taken during the past 12
hours for the storm that has been affecting our region. Appreciation
is extended to highway departments, cooperative observers, Skywarn
spotters and media for these reports. This summary also is available
on our home page at weather.gov/nyc

********************STORM TOTAL SNOWFALL********************

LOCATION STORM TOTAL TIME/DATE COMMENTS
SNOWFALL OF
/INCHES/ MEASUREMENT

CONNECTICUT

...Fairfield County...
Stamford 5.0 800 AM 3/02 Trained Spotter
Norwalk 4.0 730 AM 3/02 Public
Fairfield 3.8 1000 AM 3/02 Social Media
Bridgeport Airport 3.5 1000 AM 3/02 Co-Op Observer
Easton 3.5 1000 AM 3/02 Public
Bethel 2.0 810 AM 3/02 Emergency Manager

...Middlesex County...
Killingworth 4.0 930 AM 3/02 Amateur Radio
Clinton 3.9 1055 AM 3/02 Broadcast Media
Durham 3.0 930 AM 3/02 Amateur Radio

...New Haven County...
Milford 5.8 1000 AM 3/02 Social Media
West Haven 3.5 1015 AM 3/02 Public
New Haven 3.0 930 AM 3/02 Amateur Radio
Wallingford 1.5 930 AM 3/02 Amateur Radio
Waterbury 1.2 900 AM 3/02 Trained Spotter

...New London County...
New London 4.0 1050 AM 3/02 Trained Spotter
Niantic 3.0 930 AM 3/02 Amateur Radio


----------



## chevyhauler

leigh said:


> I'm so spoiled, nothing like jumping in a warm and snowfree truck to start the day!
> View attachment 191191


I usually do. Heated wipers turned on the night before. Remote start. Then a helper who cleans my truck off......LOL


----------



## leigh

chevyhauler said:


> I usually do. Heated wipers turned on the night before. Remote start. Then a helper who cleans my truck off......LOL


 You should give the wife a break ! Are the heated wipers worth the$$ Do they really work as reported ?


----------



## fireside

All my trucks roll out of a nice warm shop. No snow or cold seats


----------



## fireside

I have a storm spotter number from NWS. Hmmmm


----------



## aclawn

adding to the fireworks 3/9


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## PLOWMAN45

i thought we got about 6 inches here was wet type of snow


----------



## aclawn

No one got 6", the Milford total is not from a trained spotter, (social media report). the rest of total look about right 2-4


----------



## PLOWMAN45

piles were pretty big here


----------



## aclawn

Here to if you hit them early,by noon the sun took care of a lot of driveways. imo 4 is about right for ffld ctny


----------



## aclawn

Sunday 3/3 -Monday 3/4. Take 20% off total, it wet snow.


----------



## Nwct

I’ll take 2 of yesterday’s storm a week , perfect.

Anyone else think the locals are
pretty far off not unlike ever 
and not say bigger potentials 
than 5-8 in areas? 

that’s I’m I’m seeing ?
Or am I off  as sometimes happens


----------



## chevyhauler

leigh said:


> You should give the wife a break ! Are the heated wipers worth the$$ Do they really work as reported ?


My wife is a teacher who prays for snow days and thus...never gets out of her PJs! LOL
I use the Everblades and love them. I first tried them on my '02 whose cowl ices horribly. Blades don't stop the cowl from icing but they make it so that it doesn't creap up the wipers. On my 11 the cowl was redesigned so by using the same heated wipers I seldom have to get out of the truck for icing issues. I powered them off a switched source making it so that I turn them on the night before and then just hit the remote start so that they heat up with everything else in the morning. I take them off seasonally since they don't wipe as well when not turned on and its a shame to waste that $$ in the summer. That having been said, one set is almost done with its third season now. They are just starting to come apart but I really can't be unhappy with three seasons.

On a weather related note...it looks like they have moved the storm earlier than it was last night. It shows a 6pm-7pm start here around Hartford vs the later start as of last night.

ON a housekeeping note: sectlandscaping broke down yesterday. I offered help online and PM'd him my phone number since I was done with my days plowing and am only about 45 minutes away. The likelihood of any of us checking this thread during a storm is pretty slim...much less when we are trying to fix a truck (changing a radiator come to find out). Any ideas on ways that one of us could send up a flare when we are broken on the side of the road kinda thing? With such a small state...most of us are within an hour of each other. I am sure that there are times where some of us are done while others are plodding through because of stuff breaking. Some of you fellas have multiple trucks/crews (I do NOT have multiple crews but I do have a backup truck which sits while the other is plowing) but even then...those multiple crew businesses need help pulling trucks out of ditches.....snicker. 
Two ideas:
Diesel place has an emergency thread where if you are broken down on the side of the road...you put a post there and they see if any members are nearby. I don't see any of us checking threads during a storm so, unless we can get some kind of notification, I don't know how/if that would work.
Exchanging of cell #'s. I know that when James' foreman put a truck in a ditch...I happened to be 3 minutes away (it took my truck AND a skidsteer). I know that when my truck went completely dead...James was on call to bail my azz out if I could not get it fixed. When my plow died james and his foreman pushed a 120' long drift for me). At 2am there are no parts stores open and AAA isn't doing a damned thing for ya so its kinda on you....us. I might suggest getting together for a beverage/meal (someplace central) since relationships help all of this work smoothly. James is probably the best at knowing the most on here. I am probably the worst since I still have stuff going on professionally, aside from snow/ice.

thoughts fellas?


----------



## leigh

aclawn said:


> No one got 6", the Milford total is not from a trained spotter, (social media report). the rest of total look about right 2-4


 My tape measure on my rear patio was a hair over 5"


----------



## Nwct

Nwct said:


> I'll take 2 of yesterday's storm a week , perfect.
> 
> Anyone else think the locals are
> pretty far off not unlike ever
> and not say bigger potentials
> than 5-8 in areas?
> 
> that's I'm I'm seeing ?
> Or am I off  as sometimes happens


So I watched "5 am" Bernie has a 6-10 through our state and in his assessment mentions there is a possibility of a 12" area . So...
it is out ,, and it is weather, it is CT so ...
And Never exact but all locals 
"made no mention "
and it looked like possibly more !
Just Sayin :gmctruck:lowblueayup 
Get it, stay safe , have fun


----------



## leigh

Was looking at weather undergrounds hourly precipt amounts and the temps as the snow falls. I wonder how much will be lost as it struggles to accumulate ? Cant remember the last time we got this much predicted snow with temps above freezing the whole storm. If I had a lot of salt left I think I would experiment and plow with the storm and just dump salt the whole time. Here's a chart I found . I'm in the first column on the coast.


----------



## Broncslefty7

chevyhauler said:


> My wife is a teacher who prays for snow days and thus...never gets out of her PJs! LOL
> I use the Everblades and love them. I first tried them on my '02 whose cowl ices horribly. Blades don't stop the cowl from icing but they make it so that it doesn't creap up the wipers. On my 11 the cowl was redesigned so by using the same heated wipers I seldom have to get out of the truck for icing issues. I powered them off a switched source making it so that I turn them on the night before and then just hit the remote start so that they heat up with everything else in the morning. I take them off seasonally since they don't wipe as well when not turned on and its a shame to waste that $$ in the summer. That having been said, one set is almost done with its third season now. They are just starting to come apart but I really can't be unhappy with three seasons.
> 
> On a weather related note...it looks like they have moved the storm earlier than it was last night. It shows a 6pm-7pm start here around Hartford vs the later start as of last night.
> 
> ON a housekeeping note: sectlandscaping broke down yesterday. I offered help online and PM'd him my phone number since I was done with my days plowing and am only about 45 minutes away. The likelihood of any of us checking this thread during a storm is pretty slim...much less when we are trying to fix a truck (changing a radiator come to find out). Any ideas on ways that one of us could send up a flare when we are broken on the side of the road kinda thing? With such a small state...most of us are within an hour of each other. I am sure that there are times where some of us are done while others are plodding through because of stuff breaking. Some of you fellas have multiple trucks/crews (I do NOT have multiple crews but I do have a backup truck which sits while the other is plowing) but even then...those multiple crew businesses need help pulling trucks out of ditches.....snicker.
> Two ideas:
> Diesel place has an emergency thread where if you are broken down on the side of the road...you put a post there and they see if any members are nearby. I don't see any of us checking threads during a storm so, unless we can get some kind of notification, I don't know how/if that would work.
> Exchanging of cell #'s. I know that when James' foreman put a truck in a ditch...I happened to be 3 minutes away (it took my truck AND a skidsteer). I know that when my truck went completely dead...James was on call to bail my azz out if I could not get it fixed. When my plow died james and his foreman pushed a 120' long drift for me). At 2am there are no parts stores open and AAA isn't doing a damned thing for ya so its kinda on you....us. I might suggest getting together for a beverage/meal (someplace central) since relationships help all of this work smoothly. James is probably the best at knowing the most on here. I am probably the worst since I still have stuff going on professionally, aside from snow/ice.
> 
> thoughts fellas?


It's only cause Edgar can't see over the steering wheel without his pillow...

860-371-7810


----------



## aclawn




----------



## chevyhauler

Broncslefty7 said:


> It's only cause Edgar can't see over the steering wheel without his pillow...
> 
> 860-371-7810


Legitimate LOL

For anyone who needs 
Stew
(860)869-6222


----------



## aclawn




----------



## Nwct

And heated wipers ... man am I under a rock and don’t know it ?? I want some ASAP


----------



## leigh

Just upped us to 8-12" hmmm.


----------



## leigh

leigh said:


> Just upped us to 8-12" hmmm.


 Downed us to 5-8" hmmmm.


----------



## mjlawncare

They just upgraded the warning for us 7-10


----------



## Broncslefty7

I think 3-6 is a safe bet, closer to 3


----------



## Nwct

Flakes reaching ground here 
I’m going with 10” 
diagonally through the state 
90 percent seasonals this year so happy with zero 
But others need Snow !


----------



## aclawn

Snowing


----------



## mjlawncare

Snow has started here also


----------



## aclawn




----------



## Rustyk

Just started in the upper Farmington Valley


----------



## sectlandscaping

Did the trained spotters take a snow day? I have 2 towns for my county.

I had about 5-6 on my patio too but thats always a couple inches off the pavement. I seen 4" early maybe more but later in the day closer to 3". It melted quick too. Its almost gone.

New snow started a little a while ago.


----------



## leigh

leigh said:


> Just upped us to 8-12" hmmm.





leigh said:


> Downed us to 5-8" hmmmm.


Just upped us to 8-12" hmmmm..


----------



## sectlandscaping

flip flopping because of the moisture. Ill be pissed if it snows a foot and we plow a foot. Then theres 4 inches left over due to rain.


----------



## aclawn

Heavy bands between midnight and 3 am, 1.5"an hour


----------



## aclawn




----------



## leigh

leigh said:


> Just upped us to 8-12" hmmm.





leigh said:


> Downed us to 5-8" hmmmm.





leigh said:


> Just upped us to 8-12" hmmmm..


Just downed us to 5-8" I get it now, the common denominator is 8" !


----------



## leigh

When I mount the plow on the wife's truck, it can mean only one thing, snow emergency in effect !


----------



## leigh

Coming down fairly heavy now, grass covered ,nothing on roads. I'd say we will lose the first inch or maybe two before it starts sticking. The wu totals for the first couple of hours is history!


----------



## aclawn

Our snow rip after midnight for 4-hours at 1.5" an hour


----------



## aclawn

The last run of the HRRR


----------



## PLOWMAN45

snowing and sticking here


----------



## Masssnowfighter

PLOWMAN45 said:


> snowing and sticking here


It's having a damn hard time sticking up here. I think the pavement got too good of sun tan today


----------



## Nwct

SNOH YEAH PARTY TIME OUT HERE


----------



## aclawn




----------



## Nwct

Thumbs Up


----------



## quigleysiding

Dropped 4 inches real fast all rain now


----------



## Rustyk

7" in Granby,slowing down now.


----------



## mjlawncare

Looks like a foot we got here probably 9-10 on pavement


----------



## Broncslefty7

Got about 8” in Hartford. It’s melting already lol.


----------



## Broncslefty7

That was fun....


----------



## mjlawncare

Easy stacking ready for another storm


----------



## Nwct

Meteorologist Joe Fury stated 11.1 in Waterbury
If confirmed puts me into 4X billing Thumbs Up
Move it before before Deep Freeze


----------



## Masssnowfighter

We got like 6", at the very most 2" accumulated on the pavement, but that 2" was enough to trigger snow hauling. Time to make the real money now


----------



## fireside

Good day minus getting pulled over in the loader! Local cops says needs reg plate of some kind but he couldn’t tell me what it needed. Triangle and insurance in place under the law but he says no good! Let me go we were all done on the 1/8 trip back to it’s resting spot.

Anyone have any ideas on registering it


----------



## Broncslefty7

I couldn't find much Sean, but isn't there a hack where you can register it as a farm vehicle and be fine? If anyone could register as a farm vehicle you could....

https://www.ct.gov/dmv/cwp/view.asp?a=805&q=244718


----------



## Rustyk

Many years ago doing a pipe job on rte 44 in Avon,backfilling with the loader state trooper stopped told us to get the loader off the road, no plate.We where able to use the 350 track bucket loader though. I believe if it rides down the road on rubber you need a plate.Unless you really are a farmer.Can you get a Transport Plate?


----------



## Broncslefty7

He really is a farmer.


----------



## fireside

I found it for my machine it looks like it will cost 114 for 6 months or annually 208. Just going to be intresting I need to pay sales tax and provide bill of sale in something owned for 20 years hmmmm


----------



## Nwct

mjlawncare said:


> Looks like a foot we got here probably 9-10 on pavement


I'm looking for Watertown / Litchfield totals


----------



## mjlawncare

Nwct said:


> View attachment 191320
> 
> I'm looking for Watertown / Litchfield totals


Im thinking watertown had 10-12 and litchfield had less


----------



## mjlawncare




----------



## mjlawncare




----------



## Nwct

mjlawncare said:


> Im thinking watertown had 10-12 and litchfield had less


Yes I missed it , litchfield is listed at 7.5
And yes there was a foot in Watertown
Gotta check noaa , thx Mj Thumbs Up


----------



## Masssnowfighter

Got the heavy hitters mobilized today and started prepping the snow dump. Going Tony Beets style tomorrow, just gotta figure how to utilize a dredge in a snow removal operation.


----------



## Broncslefty7

That’s pretty awesome, how much do you anticipate moving? What do u do in the summer to warrant that heavy equipment?


----------



## PLOWMAN45

i got 11 inches and it was wet and heavy


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## PLOWMAN45

i wonder if we will get more


----------



## Broncslefty7

Maybe one more sloppy inch. That’s what I am banking on.


----------



## Masssnowfighter

Broncslefty7 said:


> That's pretty awesome, how much do you anticipate moving? What do u do in the summer to warrant that heavy equipment?


Did 600 tri axle/rock truck loads today. Will probably do at least another 600 loads tomorrow. Roughly 30,000 yards total


----------



## Masssnowfighter

Filling in 150'x150'x15' deep hole with snow


----------



## mjlawncare

Showing 1-3 on Sunday morning before the changeover would be nice to get another scrape in


----------



## fireside

Boy that’s moving snow. Let me guess you get paid to fix the mess after too!


----------



## aclawn

A little snow C-2" 3/8-9








Sunday start as snow to rain t-1" 3/10








Something to watch all snow (Plimco time) 3/20-21


----------



## Masssnowfighter

fireside said:


> Boy that's moving snow. Let me guess you get paid to fix the mess after too!


I fix it for free. I try not to nickel and dime for the small stuff. $50 in grass seed and 20 mins grading with a skid steer fixes it good enough till the crab grass takes it all over


----------



## aclawn

No snow tomorrow, OTS:usflag:Tomorrow's light wet snow event on the way east taking a rather southerly course. Trace amounts for the urban corridor and coasts. The best chance at that 1-2" resides over West Virginia, Northern Virginia up into central Pennsylvania.


----------



## leigh

aclawn said:


> No snow tomorrow, OTS:usflag:Tomorrow's light wet snow event on the way east taking a rather southerly course. Trace amounts for the urban corridor and coasts. The best chance at that 1-2" resides over West Virginia, Northern Virginia up into central Pennsylvania.


I was hoping that Sat night would drop enough for me to use up the remainder of my stockpiled salt, looks iffy at this point on the coast.Oh well.


----------



## aclawn

Sunday system has a little snow. We also have a couple of week of below avg. cold end of the month. Let see what system come with that. Watch for something around the 20th. The MJO returning to a cold phase.:usflag:


----------



## aclawn

Sunday looks like rain for the coast and Merritt on north sleet-snow.


----------



## mjlawncare

Its still showing 1-4 inchs here Saturday night into Sunday morning before the changeover


----------



## PLOWMAN45

i hope march 20-21 pans out


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

After the next week warmer sub-pattern. March 17-25th will feature another cooler sub-pattern yet progressive flow. Then you're going to warm again and fast and stay that way. The start of our famous Mud Season.:usflag:


----------



## mjlawncare




----------



## Broncslefty7

Some footage from the other night with firesides new blower. It worked pretty well.


----------



## fireside

Hey take that down. There are dozers and rock trucks pictures here


----------



## Masssnowfighter

fireside said:


> Hey take that down. There are dozers and rock trucks pictures here


LOL, I need to hire Rizzo to come and shoot some footage, he definitely has a talent for it


----------



## Broncslefty7

A lot of that was Sean’s son, he’s like a spider monkey climbing up those racks....


----------



## fireside

Your lucky he got out of the loader!


----------



## Masssnowfighter

Where you charging that by the hour or the whole job. What’s the hourly rate for a skid/snowblower combo these days?


----------



## Broncslefty7

I billed customer per hour.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

good like seeing another chance


----------



## aclawn

Not looking good for the coast for snow. Sweet spot NWCT Corner 3-6


----------



## PLOWMAN45

aclawn said:


> Not looking good for the coast for snow. Sweet spot NWCT Corner 3-6


 which storm are you talking about


----------



## aclawn

PLOWMAN45 said:


> which storm are you talking about


Sunday 3/10 maybe a salt-run look like sleet


----------



## aclawn




----------



## mjlawncare

Winter weather advisory posted for here maybe a scrape a salt run tommorow morning


----------



## mjlawncare

Weather channel seems to be the only one put these high accumulations out


----------



## leigh

Broncslefty7 said:


> Some footage from the other night with firesides new blower. It worked pretty well.


 Why don't you just push the pile back with loader? Was this an experiment to see how blower works ? Loader to small ? Just wondering,not back seat driving lol


----------



## fireside

That is a ditch 15’ deep. We were blowing the snow into the ditch vs hauling to the front lawn. Where we stopped blowing was the steep drop off. It was actually quicker to blow the snow than haul it


----------



## Broncslefty7

leigh said:


> Why don't you just push the pile back with loader? Was this an experiment to see how blower works ? Loader to small ? Just wondering,not back seat driving lol


that pile has been there since the beginning of the season and is an ice berg. its also about 10-15' lower than the height we where blowing at. so i figured instead of risking getting the loader stuck in the pit, lets blow it over the pile and fill up the pit. the other option would have been to have 2 trucks there hauling to the front of the property, by using the blower i saved on two trucks...


----------



## leigh

Gotcha . Just wondering with limited knowledge. When you mentioned the ditch it brought back a memory. When I was plowing PO we ran out of room, we were loading a tri axle and relocating. My friend running the backhoe was putting snow over the edge of 50' drop off while waiting for truck to return. As he went on he made a 50' long area of snow that he kept driving over to dump more over the edge.18 000 lb backhoe on a 50 ' thick snow road. I would bring friends by just to show them well into late may. You can try that out next year, I'll tow you out if it all goes wrong !


----------



## fireside

Thanks for the offer I’m sure the clip of me getting stuck will come out soon enough!


----------



## Broncslefty7

fireside said:


> Thanks for the offer I'm sure the clip of me getting stuck will come out soon enough!


I don't believe I recorded that.... but I have your son for proof...


----------



## Masssnowfighter

Not a 50' cliff, but a easy 15'-20' cliff from where the blue line is. It was packing as hard as concrete and the trucks where driving on it all day with no one getting stuck. The temperature was just right, usually when we try doing this when it is in the 30's and 40's it is too soft for the trucks to cliff dump it


----------



## Masssnowfighter

Don't take long to load with buckets like this


----------



## Broncslefty7

Yeah that’s some big equipment


----------



## aclawn




----------



## mjlawncare

We got about a inch still snowing about to head out


----------



## mjlawncare

Its slick up here easy money this morning


----------



## PLOWMAN45

nothing here a trace but it got washed away


----------



## leigh

Just a spotty 1/2" here, a little more inland 10 miles or so. Salted 3 lots that are open today and that's it. Almost out of salt, then spring can start ! You know its a lean year when you're happy to pull in a quick 500$ !


----------



## aclawn

THIS WAS AT 5 AM SNOW WAS SIDEWAY IN MONROE :usflag:


----------



## leigh

aclawn said:


> View attachment 191557
> 
> THIS WAS AT 5 AM SNOW WAS SIDEWAY IN MONROE :usflag:


 Is that an outhouse? I know they're a little behind the times,I would expect that in Newtown,especially Sandy Hook !


----------



## aclawn

leigh said:


> Is that an outhouse? I know they're a little behind the times,I would expect that in Newtown,especially Sandy Hook !


 :laugh::laugh:,CREDIT CARD AND CHARGE CARD Reader BOOTH looks like a ATM. Pond Spring .:usflag:


----------



## aclawn




----------



## leigh

You may be right ! I hear singing in the distance.


----------



## FordFisherman

End of the month could be one more...


----------



## fireside

leigh said:


> You may be right ! I hear singing in the distance.
> View attachment 191567


she is a very nice full figured women.


----------



## mjlawncare

Quite a bit of black ice this morning


----------



## fireside

Yes there was I got a few more bills to send out.


----------



## leigh

FordFisherman said:


> End of the month could be one more...


----------



## aclawn

:usflag:Keep lowred:Close,  like something is on the radar 20/21!lowred::usflag:


----------



## PLOWMAN45

I hope so


----------



## Nwct

3/21 is one of those billing dates for years
2/5 is almost always a given in my head
2/8
Certain dates Seem to have in my memory of billing
as often repeated
3/21 is one ,, if I recall
We had a 3/18 and 3/21 back in early 2000’s or late 90’s not sure my memory isn’t what it used to be
Something like18” then 21”
I slept in my truck for an hour after 37 hours straight that was a money-making week boy

Chime in if anyone recalls that march
and or feels the same as certain “snow dates “
Stand out in your head ?


----------



## Nwct

Crickets


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan

April 1 1997 12-15”
April 1 2017 10”

Nothing close to these amounts around April 1 inbetween these years, but yet exactly 20 years apart, amounts are relatively same. Go figure!


----------



## PLOWMAN45

i think we had a snowstorm on April 1 st 97 or 98


----------



## Masssnowfighter

NewEnglandSteelersFan said:


> April 1 1997 12-15"
> April 1 2017 10"
> 
> Nothing close to these amounts around April 1 inbetween these years, but yet exactly 20 years apart, amounts are relatively same. Go figure!


I remember 97. I spent the whole day March 30th putting the plows away and switching out the snow tires for summer tires, washing and waxing everything, then had to spend the whole entire next day frantically getting ready for snow again


----------



## mjlawncare

The past few seasons we had to push snow the first week of April


----------



## aclawn

Last year we had a 6" storm on April 2nd. 
Now for this weekend looks like we get a little passing weak system on Monday AM, with 2or3 hours of lite snow. Which will probably melt with temps 40f. Now for the 20th, the storm looks to stay OTS.:usflag:Thumbs Up


----------



## leigh

Now our predicting of snowfall has taking on a numerology direction ! I'd test those #'s out on the lottery first, see what happens ! payup


----------



## Nwct

Masssnowfighter said:


> I remember 97. I spent the whole day March 30th putting the plows away and switching out the snow tires for summer tires, washing and waxing everything, then had to spend the whole entire next day frantically getting ready for snow again


I remember this and also having the lots swept and bam trashed as we were using mix mostly back then
April 15 new contract dates and no sweeping etc till then


----------



## Nwct

I’d like to know? maybe ac or ? can quick search?
I’m not as savvy with that 
how many times has it snowed on 3/21 in say last 20 years ? Or 10 ? 
I’m betting often moreso than not but idk 
Also looking forward to Spring and Summer 
****ty year personally wise with young one (16)
Outside of ct weather but hey idc that way 
I’ll move this part to shrinksite just sharing *trucewhiteflag*


----------



## PLOWMAN45

anyone see anything i just looked ahead i don't see anything coming


----------



## Evil Diesel

PLOWMAN45 said:


> anyone see anything i just looked ahead i don't see anything coming


Ur an idiot


----------



## aclawn

It's over and it's been over.


----------



## Evil Diesel

It's been motorcycle weather!!!!


----------



## aclawn




----------



## Evil Diesel

Last year I would fret over the weather! This year I said F it!!!! If it snows then I plow it. If it doesn't then I don't


----------



## Broncslefty7

I am in full swing pool season now...
It's renovation and demo season
No more snow please


----------



## Masssnowfighter

Is there a “poolsite” forum?


----------



## Broncslefty7

No, there isn’t, thanks for the idea, time to go make a quick buck off it...


----------



## mjlawncare

Nwct said:


> I'd like to know? maybe ac or ? can quick search?
> I'm not as savvy with that
> how many times has it snowed on 3/21 in say last 20 years ? Or 10 ?
> I'm betting often moreso than not but idk
> Also looking forward to Spring and Summer
> ****ty year personally wise with young one (16)
> Outside of ct weather but hey idc that way
> I'll move this part to shrinksite just sharing *trucewhiteflag*


It snowed march 21 in 2015 and 2016 of recent memorie


----------



## aclawn

Also last year we had something on the 21st.
https://www.currentresults.com/Weather/Connecticut/annual-snowfall.php
https://www.wunderground.com/history/]
https://www.accuweather.com/en/us/hartford-ct/06106/january-weather/327356?monyr=1/1/2019&view=table


----------



## fireside

Come on the fat lady is singing! Salt bins are pushed up nice and sanders are all hanging in there summer homes. Machines will come home in two weeks. It’s over wait it never started for the shoreline. Some people are done inland after plowing and SALTING hundreds of times.


----------



## aclawn

I started doing cleanups this week. My plows are clean and put away and spreader is hanging on the temporary tree limb since Monday. The spreader is at the ready in 10mins just in case of surprise salting, she (spreader) will go to her summer home in 2 weeks.:usflag::usflag:


----------



## aclawn

http://scacis.rcc-acis.org/


----------



## mjlawncare

We still have some snow cover on alot of the properties and big snowpiles the ground is really soft we wont be starting cleanups for a few weeks


----------



## aclawn

Looks like nice weather coming week.


----------



## Nwct

Got lucky and 
Great year for seasonals :gunsfiring:
payup:gmctruck:

Hopefully those that absolutely needed this income 
and cannot just make it up easily 
find and get unexpected windfalls.
Thumbs Up


----------



## aclawn




----------



## PLOWMAN45

well none of those totals for southwestern ct


----------



## fireside

Gee wondering myself well maybe because it didn’t snow on the shoreline!!!!!!!!


----------



## leigh

The totals are for the "5" highest snow totals from each state, leaders in total snowfall. Not often that the coast receives more than inland.


----------



## leigh

Looking for snow totals, came across these stats.
The Bridgeport area's average seasonal snowfall is 27.6 inches.

Here are some other snowfall totals taken at Sikorsky airport.

*2017-18 above average snowfall*

Last season, snowfall was above average with 44.5. That's 16.9 inches above normal.

*2016-17 above average snowfall*

The 40.9 inches was 13.3 inches above normal.

*2015-16 below average snowfall*

The 27.3 inches was just .03 below average.

*2014-15 above average snowfall*

The 59.7 inches was 32.1 inches above average

*2013-14 above average snowfall*

The 57.4 inches was 29.8 inches above average.

*2012-13 below average snowfall*

The 16.6 inches was 11 inches below average.

*2011-12 below average snowfall*

The 13.6 inches was 14 inches below average

*2010-11 above average snowfall*

The 62.6 inches was 35 inches above normal.

*2009-10 above average snowfall*

The 38.1 inches that fell was 10.5 inches above average.

*2008-2009 above average snowfall*

The 43.1 inches was 16.5 inches above average

*The biggest seasonal snowfall ever*

The winter of 1995-96 when 77.7 inches of snow was recorded at Sikorsky.

*The smallest seasonal snowfall*

The smallest snowfall was in the winter or 1977-73 with just 8.2 inches.


----------



## leigh

Just did a QB report and found my plowing income was "only" down 25.1% over last year. Lower salt costs and sub labor, fuel, no big purchases (1 snowblower! ) etc and I think the amount in my pocket won't be all that bad . I was also down 2 lots that I don't service anymore that brought in 5 K . Surprising with all the complaining going on


----------



## fireside

I don’t think I was to far off from last year. Salting takes no one other me so nice profit.


----------



## mjlawncare

Keep an eye on the Thursday Friday storm im hearing


----------



## PLOWMAN45

yeah i just heard that what did you hear ?


----------



## leigh

PLOWMAN45 said:


> yeah i just heard that what did you hear ?


Low of 40 overnight thur on the coast. Checked Great Barrington forecast, low of 39 thur night. I guess that sums it up !


----------



## fireside

I would watch Thursday night closely. If this storm is as intense low as I’m think it very well could drag in some really cold air.


----------



## leigh

fireside said:


> I would watch Thursday night closely. If this storm is as intense low as I'm think it very well could drag in some really cold air.


 No offense but you're out on a limb all by yourself on this one !:hammerhead:


----------



## leigh




----------



## fireside

To be honest I’m done with this winter. My stuff is all put away so I really don’t care. I couldn’t agree more with you along with weather guessers but crazy things have happened this winter!


----------



## leigh

fireside said:


> To be honest I'm done with this winter. My stuff is all put away so I really don't care. I couldn't agree more with you along with weather guessers but crazy things have happened this winter!


  Put the leer caps back on my wife's truck and also mine. Put stay-bil in the blowers ,greased salter and its all put away. Time for a spring blizzard lol.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

well wet is what i see not white


----------



## fireside

rumors of 1" or 2 maybe for the hills


----------



## mjlawncare




----------



## PLOWMAN45

that's what im talking about


----------



## aclawn

:usflag:IT'S OVER! Have a great summer season all.:usflag:


----------



## mjlawncare




----------



## Nwct

mjlawncare said:


> View attachment 192056


I sure hope this does not happen MJ
But it's just never over till it is 
4/15 it will be 4 me 
But I'm still armed and ready if it does hit


----------



## PLOWMAN45

i heard VT is gonna get slammed hard


----------



## leigh

PLOWMAN45 said:


> i heard VT is gonna get slammed hard


 6" at Rutland,8-12 at Stowe. Would be nice if it was down here.They probably view it as a minor storm !


----------



## Nwct

Is this correct??
Anyone have any info and other areas ?
have not been near any reports all day
All that's on the News is Mueller Report 
This is my app as of current 530pm 3/22


----------



## PLOWMAN45

hmm the Mueller report everyone's looking up there [email protected]@


----------



## Nwct

So according to Ryan H.
NW AND NE 
Some bands will set up with upslope snow
And temps will allow some accumulation 
12345” [email protected] ,,, spring snow storm- 4 somepayup
:gmctruck:


----------



## PLOWMAN45

of course nothing for the coast


----------



## sectlandscaping

I seen a .5 for tonight. Still have salt in the sander. Ready to go.


----------



## Nwct

Solid 2” on raised surfaces here
And barely.. yet did overrun pavement 
Tolland looks like jackpot on this one 8”


----------



## mjlawncare

Got a Good salt run in scraped a few spots


----------



## PLOWMAN45

at-least your making money


----------



## sectlandscaping

I did salt one place because its zero tolerance but it didnt stick on ground. It was coming down though and that wind was something.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

yeah i think the wind is dying down


----------



## Nwct

Word on the street is 50’s Today 
60’s next weekend 

Anyone have longer range say 2-3 weeks out ?


----------



## quigleysiding

See ya next year . Thanks for all the weather help.


----------



## BossPlow2010

sectlandscaping said:


> it didnt stick on ground..


Probably because you salted...


----------



## PLOWMAN45

see ya next season


----------



## Nwct

aclawn said:


> :usflag:IT'S OVER! Have a great summer season all.:usflag:
> View attachment 192046


Hey AC would you happen to have an updated one of this ?


----------



## mjlawncare

Got some snowflakes coming down here currently


----------



## Nwct

Yupper MJ same here


----------



## PLOWMAN45

sleet here


----------



## mjlawncare

...A WINTRY MIX WILL AFFECT NORTHERN LITCHFIELD AND SOUTHERNBERKSHIRE COUNTIES 

At 1147 AM EDT, an area of mixed precipitation consisting rain,

sleet and some wet snow was located over the higher terrain of

northern Litchfield and southern Berkshire Counties. May 12th and some are getting a wintery mix


----------



## StrongestDad

Screw all this rain and snow nonsense.. my machines will continue to get stuck in lawns well into July at this rate


----------



## chevyhauler

My wife is up at a fishing cabin in Otis Ma.
She spends mother's day away with three friends.
She just told me that it is snowing up there.


----------



## Nwct

I still have a truck rigged 
I should get to that :hammerhead:


----------



## StrongestDad

Nwct said:


> I still have a truck rigged
> I should get to that :hammerhead:


I have 3 lol


----------



## PLOWMAN45

yeah i saw it on twitter


----------



## Nwct




----------



## mjlawncare

Calling up to a inch in northern ct tonight in higher elevations


----------



## mjlawncare




----------



## Nwct

Some Early Fun Reading 
Ladies and Gentlemen 

https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2019/08/27/weather/farmers-almanac-weather-forecast-2020-wxc-trnd/index.html


----------



## PLOWMAN45

Yeah I saw that hoping for more then 2 storms


----------



## fireside

There are more options this year to follow. Blizzards to feet of snow to warmer than normal with little snow at all


----------



## fireside

Ok fellas, what your thoughts for first plow this year?


----------



## Broncslefty7

November 28th


----------



## Randall Ave

Broncslefty7 said:


> November 28th


Before, or after dinner????


----------



## PLOWMAN45

I heard we are gonna get a preview in the 6-10 day out forecast


----------



## Broncslefty7

Looks like a slushy 1-2 for new London on the 8th.

I started picking up purchased equipment today. I'm behind schedule.


----------



## mjlawncare

Weather channel shows some accumulation here next Thursday night Friday morning maybe a salt run temps getting cold next week 29 here this morning


----------



## fireside

fireside said:


> There are more options this year to follow. Blizzards to feet of snow to warmer than normal with little snow at all


----------



## Nwct

mjlawncare said:


> Weather channel shows some accumulation here next Thursday night Friday morning maybe a salt run temps getting cold next week 29 here this morning


Yessir And here we are
One model has this - the other sunshine

And so what would everyone like for this ?
Cast some votes Gentleman
I say let this one hit. lowblue: :usflag:
to get late signers moving etc .. a little wake up
And A few other reasons.
Let it Snow Let it Snow Let it Snow


----------



## PLOWMAN45

I saw that on twitter eweather said the coast might get into this


----------



## Nwct

Love watching ole Bernie Thumbs Up
and hearing money terms 
like trough and digging
and the best ,,, negative tilt ,,:bluebounce: 

***but at this point ,,currently 
***he has this north and west of ct


----------



## Broncslefty7

Last night he had Hartford 1-3 3-6. I’m almost
Done hooking everything up


----------



## Nwct

Broncslefty7 said:


> Last night he had Hartford 1-3 3-6. I'm almost
> Done hooking everything up


Oh man 
I didn't see that last night
just heard him knocking himself this am .

It's our weather here ..you just never know


----------



## Broncslefty7

Yeah because at 5 am this morning it said light snow showers.... who are we kidding, in CT we r lucky if they get it right 8 hrs out...


----------



## fireside

Well trying to decide what to do. Machines still need service or put them out. I’m going to put the sander on the new truck just to make sure it works. First loads of salt are coming tomorrow. I still need to stake lost goes in and on.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

They said its to early still


----------



## mjlawncare

next week looks cold also wouldn’t mind a salt run


----------



## FordFisherman

Keep an eye on December 2-3 timeframe...


----------



## PLOWMAN45

What do you see 2-3


----------



## mjlawncare

Sunday Monday possibly something a whiles off still


----------



## FordFisherman

PLOWMAN45 said:


> What do you see 2-3


Looks like we could see a couple slushy inches depending on where you are in the state. Still too early to nail down as usual but the potential is there. Will keep an eye on it...


----------



## Broncslefty7

Can’t wait for another year of freezing rain....


----------



## PLOWMAN45

I heard a cold and snowy one


----------



## Brndnstffrd

Well you all know how it goes, get the trucks ready and we get nothing, leave it all off and we get slammed.
Seen an awful lot of trucks in the RT9/I91 area with plows and sanders on...


----------



## Broncslefty7

Yeah we r hooked up and ready to go. Delivering all machines on Saturday. I’d rather not get caught off guard.


----------



## Brndnstffrd

Broncslefty7 said:


> Yeah we r hooked up and ready to go. Delivering all machines on Saturday. I'd rather not get caught off guard.


Thanks for the rain :laugh:
In all seriousness though, cant blame you there. Better safe then sorry and being forced to scramble.


----------



## Broncslefty7

I’ll take rain followed by a rapid freeze up. Salt margins are good as gold. I think with what we got last year I had 41 salt runs.


----------



## FordFisherman

Looking a lot more interesting at this point...


----------



## Broncslefty7

The forecast has changed 4 times in 12 hours. Who are we kidding it’s still three days out.


----------



## leigh

Here we go again.Now I have to decide if I'm going to be Mr. Positive or Negative this year. Here's negative followed by positive Hmmmm


----------



## Broncslefty7

Salt is good.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

I saw the map looks good trying to decide is I'm gonna put my plow on tomorrow or Sunday


----------



## FordFisherman

Winter Storm Watch for most of the state (in case you live under a rock or are in a turkey coma). Great way to start the season


----------



## Broncslefty7

5” over two days.... sounds like a salt battle.

WU has us 9-11
NOAA 2-4


----------



## PLOWMAN45

My plow is on i wonder what the final model run says


----------



## leigh

PLOWMAN45 said:


> My plow is on i wonder what the final model run says


 Seems like the last few forecasts are staying pretty consistent. Looks like a wash out for us on coast. Have to wait and see.1" sunday with 24 hrs + of rain and raising temps over night. Rain all day mon with an inch or less snow/ice overnight. Hoping to get a partial salting sun(most are closed) and maybe mon night. This is a typical location,location,location event . That's ok by me,we'll get ours !


----------



## PLOWMAN45

so it changed this am i heard 3-6 in like Norwalk Stamford Greenwich


----------



## FordFisherman

Count on some surprises with this one-a few miles is going to make a huge difference with totals especially in the western sections of the state.


----------



## Nwct

Wow That was painful to watch..
the local weather cast was ALLLL over the place 
Looks like Mess Gentlemen 
stay safe and good luck for the season *newusflag*payup


----------



## Broncslefty7

Ratings forecasting. Yesterday it was 9-12” today 1” of ice. Lolol


----------



## leigh

At least the psychiatrists will be happy. I'll be keeping my usual Mon am appointment.:hammerhead: She told me my problem was plowing, I said "Just give me more pills"


----------



## Nwct

:waving: Hilarious - Lmao - , good one Leigh 
I feel the same .ha


----------



## Nwct

Broncslefty7 said:


> Ratings forecasting. Yesterday it was 9-12" today 1" of ice. Lolol


I guess Ratecasting


----------



## PLOWMAN45

so i guess its not gonna be anything for Norwalk course the plow is on


----------



## Miguel_2019

Stark_Enterprises said:


> on board. Unfortunately I don't see anything in the long range forecasts to get excited about .


Unfortunately lol I'm trying to make some money where's the snow


----------



## Broncslefty7

They are now combining three days for snow totals. Sunday to Tuesday, 4-8 for Hartford lol. But it's going to rain on and off all day on Monday. I'm thinking this is a four salt run event. Which I'm perfectly fine with. Good thing I delivered all the machines today.......


----------



## Miguel_2019

Broncslefty7 said:


> They are now combining three days for snow totals. Sunday to Tuesday, 4-8 for Hartford lol. But it's going to rain on and off all day on Monday. I'm thinking this is a four salt run event. Which I'm perfectly fine with. Good thing I delivered all the machines today.......
> 
> View attachment 198216
> 
> 
> View attachment 198217


Nice nice machines......
Anything you need help I'm close to Hartford and and new haven have my own guys


----------



## aclawn

Subscribe to the fake weather forum of 2019& 2020. A safe and lots of lowred:and fake weather reports year!:wavingayupThumbs Up:usflag:


----------



## PLOWMAN45

I guess the plow comes off Tuesday or Wednesday


----------



## mjlawncare

Winter storm warning posted for my area it will be interesting to see how this storm plays out everyone be safe and enjoy the storm


----------



## Miguel_2019

mjlawncare said:


> Winter storm warning posted for my area it will be interesting to see how this storm plays out everyone be safe and enjoy the storm


You think it's hitting us bad ?


----------



## mjlawncare

Miguel_2019 said:


> You think it's hitting us bad ?


 I think it all really depends on location maybe along the coast not much inland snow ice sleet back to snow time will tell


----------



## Miguel_2019

mjlawncare said:


> I think it all really depends on location maybe along the coast not much inland snow ice sleet back to snow time will tell


Thanks lets see it keeps changing


----------



## Broncslefty7

Miguel_2019 said:


> Nice nice machines......
> Anything you need help I'm close to Hartford and and new haven have my own guys


Sounds good. Thank you.

good luck tonight gentlemen.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

i hope the coast gets slammed they can be wrong


----------



## leigh

PLOWMAN45 said:


> i hope the coast gets slammed they can be wrong


That's true,and its also true that we can and will be wrong lol,we're being influenced by what we would like the outcome to be ! "If wishes were horses beggars would ride" ! In my mind I have it all planned out for milford ct only. Its going to snow for a couple hours starting around 1pm. , won't stick , whatever does will melt away with 40deg temps and rain. Mon it will turn to snow in afternoon, struggle to stick and we end up with an inch or two.Either burn it off with salt or plow it and salt for any lingering snow showers. Of course I'll be wrong. :hammerhead:


----------



## Brndnstffrd

Well I put the plow on yesterday afternoon, and like I said would happen, now its looking like we wont be getting much. All of you that salt, you're welcome.


----------



## mjlawncare

Snowing steady here pavement has a dusting


----------



## fireside

well its raining on Long Island already. so I bet a hour or so for the coast


----------



## Broncslefty7

Looks like rain in Hartford by 6


----------



## mjlawncare

1.5-2inchs in Bristol


----------



## leigh

33 deg and raining in milford.The 1/2" of snow is turning that ugly grey ! Actually got called to salt a lot at 1pm,salted 2 more while at it, used less than a half yd ,that will be my biggest margin ever lol. I hope this all melts off by am or I'll be in a pickle ! Hard to salt in the rain.


----------



## aclawn

PLOWMAN45 said:


> I guess the plow comes off Tuesday or Wednesday


My plows or spreader never went on!
We're in the clear until the 20th, just a couple of rainy days.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

Bernie Raynor says thing might change again


----------



## Nwct

No Fun Snow ice rain slush ice


----------



## aclawn

Well, its time to hookup. tonight looks promising.


----------



## leigh

Weird ! went out at 9 pm and plowed my one "inland" account in Shelton, less snow there than right at coast, plowed 1/2" of slush. Temps were struggling to rise as predicted (typical) I went out at 3:30 on a tour and it had melted off enough to go back to bed lol.


----------



## aclawn

The rain did my plowing. LOL


----------



## Nwct

Shouldn’t this be 2 separate storms .....


----------



## Broncslefty7

I’m billing for two storms.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

aclawn said:


> Well, its time to hookup. tonight looks promising.


 what are you hearing i gave seen 2-4 4-8 3-6


----------



## sectlandscaping

aclawn said:


> The rain did my plowing. LOL


Same here. I was worried for a minute


Nwct said:


> Shouldn't this be 2 separate storms .....


That's how I see it. The news reported it as one event for more hype.

I salted a few places that were open when there was a half inch on ground. I checked others later and it was all gone.

I been hearing 1-3, 2-4 for tonight. I got the plows hooked up now.


----------



## Broncslefty7

It stopped snowing for 6 hours. Then it rained, then it started snowing again. That’s two storms per my contract.


----------



## Nwct




----------



## aclawn

Storm move east way east.What an unpleasant start to the season for us coastal dwellers.


----------



## fireside

Going to steal a loader now to see how the inland guy plow snow.


----------



## Broncslefty7

Don’t break it please. It’s Italian and probably hard to get parts for......

get ready to be in awe at the MP scrape skillz


----------



## mjlawncare

Already picked up another 4+ inchs from this latest round of snow snowing very hard stay safe tonight everyone


----------



## leigh

Heavy band passing through milford,quick 1/2" and still going.Looks like we'll be plowing,after 5 hrs sleep !


----------



## Nwct

Fruition :gunsfiring:

White is so much better than ice/ wet :headphones:
Hopefully everyone .... gets payup tonight .
Yes Leigh .. alas that elusive sleep in this biz 
I’ll be up All night lowblue: just the way the storm falls and then account setups  
in April 

Yes MJ ... Stay Safe Gents Thumbs Up


----------



## MSsnowplowing

yesterday a coating and then rain.
today so far a coating, crossing my fingers it's suppose to go till 6am and hoping it drops enough to plow but at the worst case it's sanding around 5am. 
back to sleep for another hour then get up to check, hate these type of storms.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

really nothing here


----------



## Nwct

lowred:


----------



## Broncslefty7

6” in newington. 

6” in hartford


----------



## fireside

Stolen loader by a group of snow monsters.


----------



## Broncslefty7

fireside said:


> Stolen loader by a group of snow monsters.
> View attachment 198303


I wish you had left him there all night, would have saved me a lot of bull****


----------



## aclawn




----------



## fireside

He wanted to come back today!


----------



## aclawn

Take pics, temps in the 50s next Monday. :usflag:


----------



## mjlawncare

We got 8-12 inchs of snow in the area it really came down hard last night


----------



## aclawn

We got lucky 1" :clapping: salt took care of it. Looking ahead, it's going to be a quiet Dec. regarding snow.Thumbs Up:usflag:


----------



## aclawn




----------



## leigh

Perfect start to the season, ran full crew(minus my wife!) plowed and salted all accounts .Finished in 4 hrs 3am -7am (except me salter boy 7hrs) . I'm perfectly happy with the profitable 1-2" events.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## PLOWMAN45

that's set in stone for december


----------



## FordFisherman

We got about 4"- nice way to start the year.
Going on record predicting an above average season- "neutral" years (no la nina or el nino) usually work out well for us in CT.


----------



## leigh

FordFisherman said:


> We got about 4"- nice way to start the year.
> Going on record* predicting* an above average season- "neutral" years (no la nina or el nino) usually work out well for us in CT.


I see you're talking that fancy talking head meteorologist lingo wingo . We need an intervention !:hammerhead: The right term is "wild Guess" based on the yearning of the heart lol "So you're saying there's a chance"


----------



## FordFisherman

Lol...true I'm hoping for snow but here's a little background info...https://www.americanwx.com/bb/topic/48669-neutral-enso-winters-after-an-el-nino/


----------



## FordFisherman

Keep an eye on the 15th for the next possibility...


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

It looks like rain on sunday the 15th.


----------



## aclawn

The 540 line come down on monday 16th early morning.


----------



## aclawn

Fake weather outlook:usflag:
12/10-11 rain
12/14-15 rain
12/16 mix snow
12/19-20 rain


----------



## MSsnowplowing

aclawn said:


> View attachment 198318
> View attachment 198319
> View attachment 198320
> View attachment 198321


Those numbers for Norwich and uncasville are off.
That's why I do real time measurements.

We had 5.8 inches up to 6.1 in uncasville and in Norwich it was 6 to 8 inches.

They never account for drifting.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

Everyone or rayno is talking about some storm next week


----------



## leigh

PLOWMAN45 said:


> Everyone or rayno is talking about some storm next week


 Yeah,that mon tues storm has 1.5-2" of precipt falling. Imagine if it was snow,10-15 " storm ! And fri -sun would be one of those long duration events if it was snow,oh well


----------



## mjlawncare

Seeing the potential for something late Tuesday night Wednesday morning


----------



## FordFisherman

Yup looks like a nice little "sleeper" event.


----------



## FordFisherman

2-4 possibly more..


----------



## PLOWMAN45

Yep Bernie Rayno was just talking doing a video on this


----------



## aclawn




----------



## leigh

Temps in 50's for 2 days,rain to snow weds am.Looks to be a "burner" here on coast. Lose the 1st inch to warm ground temps and then burn the rest off with salt,nice and tidy ! Be at the diner by 8am !


----------



## StrongestDad

*Inland is the question.. I'm saying the first inch wont stick due to the ground temps either... but if they're predicting 2-4" total on weather.com and channel 8 then we're going to have to plow and salt heavy at 3-6 am to keep.everyone happy... all hands on deck for this one*


----------



## PLOWMAN45

I gotta put my plow on again


----------



## leigh

PLOWMAN45 said:


> I gotta put my plow on again


 Leave the plow off ,salt like a madman !


----------



## PLOWMAN45

I dont have salting customers


----------



## StrongestDad

latest weather models make it look like a heavy salt run in wolcott waterbury southington... 9pm-12am then wake up and monitor sites until sun takes over. 1.1"


----------



## mjlawncare

Winter weather advisory posted for 2-4inchs late tonight lets see what happens


----------



## PLOWMAN45

Yeah I saw that anyone watch Bernie Rayno he gotten really excited about this


----------



## fireside

Ok fellas,
Take a deep breath I don’t think it will be anything maybe the eastern side. Trends and history usually backside snow with boundary passing maybe a coating. Could we have something else happen sure but history says no!


----------



## PLOWMAN45

I hope the season gets going


----------



## leigh

Don't forget the forecasts don't account for melting on contact.It was in the mid to upper 50's the last couple of days. On coast the temps don't even go below 32.This reminds me of spring storms ,the first couple of inches burn off.This is such a low snow forecast I wouldn't be surprised if nothing stuck. Put the salter on anyway,better safe than sorry.


----------



## aclawn

This 1 to 2" is going to melt on contact. The snow we have to wait, for around the 21st thru 23rd.


----------



## leigh

PLOWMAN45 said:


> I hope the season gets going


 Easy now, in a month or so we'll all be complaining about lack of sleep,worn out equipment ,tons of money and snow bunny groupies throwing themselves at us ! Patience grasshopper !


----------



## aclawn

I rather do salt then plowing!


----------



## aclawn

I'm looking at around the 21st looks like a nice storm and it on a Sunday.:usflag:


----------



## aclawn




----------



## Nwct

Went from rain to snow yust like that
round these here parts
38 current air
37.7 ground in the sunshine hit pavement area


----------



## Nwct

The air and the ground Temps are dropping pretty quickly together here
and snow is over running and sticking in spots 
so I think ....
quite a few should at least get a salt run 
If not a push
And hopefully the same for the coastal guys 
If this cold reaches yall southerners


----------



## mjlawncare

About to head out about 3inchs here still snowing steady thought it wouldnt stick


----------



## mjlawncare




----------



## Nwct

good 3-4 here lowblue:Thumbs Up


----------



## Nwct

Oh the weather outside.....
Hopefully everyone has something


----------



## mjlawncare




----------



## sectlandscaping

Less then a inch of slush for me. Just did my salting customers.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

Salt took care of it here. 1.5:usflag:


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## leigh

We had more than the reported 1" in milford, looked like 2-3" but on the grass. Lots had maybe an inch, and between the salt and the warm ground temps it was burned off by 10 am.


----------



## aclawn

Yup, about same in Stfd 1.5" asphalt


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

Tuesday 17th looks like Snow to rain.Looks like a white Christmas.:usflag:


----------



## leigh

So far the nearest reporting town to me (Bridgeport) shows an amazing stat! We have doubled historic snowfall this year !
Wondered why I'm so tired and equipment is breaking down.I'll need an extra calculator come end of the month billing.


----------



## aclawn

17th look like an anafrontal to rain on the tail end!


----------



## leigh

Imagine if all this precipt was snow, kinda glad its not !


----------



## Nwct

leigh said:


> Imagine if all this precipt was snow, kinda glad its not !


Agree


----------



## leigh

Get the salters ready !Keep the plows off for easy traveling.


----------



## mjlawncare

Looks like a mess coming couple inchs of snow then sleet and ice


----------



## mjlawncare




----------



## mjlawncare




----------



## fireside

2” with freezing rain I will pre salt and leave the snow!! Once snows off there is nothing to stop crazy ice buildup


----------



## leigh

fireside said:


> 2" with freezing rain I will pre salt and leave the snow!! Once snows off there is nothing to stop crazy ice buildup


 That sounds like a plan ! We're going to start at the latest possible moment ,which for us is 4 am.I'm down 2 trucks ,my right hand man is very sick,my wife has been having vertigo so she's out. Its no biggy because this event is no biggy.Warm temps and tons of salt do wonders !Hope everyone makes out with this one ,its shaping up to be a decent Dec.


----------



## leigh

Coastal update,1:45 am, take the plows off and salt away ! Dusting of snow now freezing rain,forecasts have taken plowable snow off the table . Freezing rain is now the forecast.


----------



## mjlawncare

We have maybe a inch here not doing anything atm storm looks unorganized on radar


----------



## StrongestDad

same here.. salt should be holding up.well


----------



## Nwct

Dumping Some Material today .........


----------



## Nwct

Also leaving walks with snow atm
Wow Huge difference On my properties that are 
20 miles south


----------



## Nwct

Why didn’t I follow the plan and pretreat everyone
As I’m scraping ice for hours :hammerhead:


----------



## mjlawncare

Nwct said:


> Why didn't I follow the plan and pretreat everyone
> As I'm scraping ice for hours :hammerhead:


Prettreat kept it down for a bit heavy sleet for a while now coming down


----------



## fireside

Dumping a little more salt in the truck than home to relax


----------



## leigh

120 miles of salting! All in a 10 mile radius, 8 hrs,three times my normal salt usage, wasting magic salt is killing me! Oh well


----------



## StrongestDad

what a mess out here... nothing fun about this


----------



## Nwct

Yes this was a battle and misery
and triple salt here as well
just to be able to get the walks up
My fault in big part I should’ve pretreated all
Was thinking with original forecast it could’ve made matters worse
(No crystal ball here dammit)

Still not quite 100 percent satisfactorily done either still precipitation falling , stop already

will need a fourth round but Im beat zero sleep
The walks I do myself along with help
and no fun is correct

hoping it’s all over and we don’t get another nuisance coating *trucewhiteflag*which it seems to continue .

Damn gents  here’s to us .


----------



## mjlawncare

Been out here 12hours now salt scrape salt scrape there willbe a alot of cleanup tonight went through alot of material so far also ill take a foot of snow anyday over these storms


----------



## leigh

Nwct said:


> Why didn't I follow the plan and pretreat everyone
> As I'm scraping ice for hours :hammerhead:


 Don't beat yourself up lol pretreat wouldn't have spared you much pain ! Just think of it as a character building experience !


----------



## leigh

I go back to a lot at the local train station that I service ,I'm talking to the fellow who collects the money and he says he was about to call the owner and to find out if I was coming, I tell him I already salted the lot twice  He replies " I'll tell her you're doing a great job" Thumbs Up Ouch


----------



## leigh

mjlawncare said:


> View attachment 198921
> Been out here 12hours now salt scrape salt scrape there willbe a alot of cleanup tonight went through alot of material so far also ill take a foot of snow anyday over these storms


 What are those white colored berms that surround that lot? Is that to protect those trees ?


----------



## Nwct

leigh said:


> Don't beat yourself up lol pretreat wouldn't have spared you much pain ! Just think of it as a character building experience !


:laugh:Thumbs Up:laugh:


----------



## mjlawncare

leigh said:


> What are those white colored berms that surround that lot? Is that to protect those trees ?


Winter barrier lol


----------



## mjlawncare

Picked up a coating of snow the past hour or so and still snowing this storm wont die out


----------



## PLOWMAN45

Anyone see any plowable snow for southwestern CT


----------



## leigh

PLOWMAN45 said:


> Anyone see any plowable snow for southwestern CT


No


----------



## leigh

PLOWMAN45 said:


> Anyone see any plowable snow for southwestern CT


Sorry


----------



## leigh

PLOWMAN45 said:


> Anyone see any plowable snow for southwestern CT


Be patient.


----------



## leigh

Things dried up pretty well here on the coast,28 deg at 3 am. Some lots 100% bare pavement. Only went through a ton of material doing site checks, I was worried it would be a mess. Nice 2 hr drive, excellent cup of coffee and good tunes :headphones:


----------



## mjlawncare

Might be a few snow squalls there saying possibly later on


----------



## mjlawncare

Just started snowing hard here off to get salt


----------



## sectlandscaping

mjlawncare said:


> Just started snowing hard here off to get salt


Just got a emergency alert for snow squalls. Dont see nothing now but it happen last night. I wasn't expecting a salt run then.


----------



## fireside

Oh my god it’s very scary outside. I need a inlanders to explain what I should do next.


----------



## Nwct

fireside said:


> Oh my god it's very scary outside. I need a inlanders to explain what I should do next.


Likely just Sip hot cocoa and enjoy watching 
:bluebounce::redbounce::laugh:


----------



## Nwct

mjlawncare said:


> Just started snowing hard here off to get salt


Yes ,,, nice little quick 1"to help make up for the eating of salt and beating of ice scraping chopping on seasonals the last couple days :terribletowel:

I'll take 2 of those per week please


----------



## PLOWMAN45

well I could not see anything during that squall line


----------



## mjlawncare

Ill take salt runs like this a few times a week hope you shore guys got a salt run out of it


----------



## mjlawncare

sectlandscaping said:


> Just got a emergency alert for snow squalls. Dont see nothing now but it happen last night. I wasn't expecting a salt run then.


 I got that on my phone also first time i seen that warning pop up


----------



## fireside

No salt run we are the low coastal amateurs!


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Is winter over yet? LOL.

That was one nasty ice storm, I went thru 16 yards of product in two days.


----------



## leigh

mjlawncare said:


> Ill take salt runs like this a few times a week hope you shore guys got a salt run out of it


 Salt run? there's so much salt down that the snow from the squall was gone 5 minutes after it stopped! Darn magic salt :hammerhead:


----------



## Nwct

More squalls floating around and coating a bit

These may reach everyone ??

I was an amateur that last storm couldn’t do anything right it seemed just salt wait and scrape away ,,, rinse and repeat to the tune of tons of material and misery

Good idea Leigh about the magic, it’s definitely worth the extra , especially for the seasonals

Last year a local guy had a treated mulch mix
Worked really great but left a mess
Yet it would eat ..up to and inch and a half of snow


----------



## Nwct

:weightlifter:And it’s the Coastal Pros


----------



## Nwct

MSsnowplowing said:


> Is winter over yet? LOL.
> 
> That was one nasty ice storm, I went thru 16 yards of product in two days.


I think we all felt the same way , 
Hopefully we've had our fill of those . 
2" powders from here out Thumbs Up :gmctruck:


----------



## mjlawncare

leigh said:


> Salt run? there's so much salt down that the snow from the squall was gone 5 minutes after it stopped! Darn magic salt :hammerhead:


It must be some magical salt i wish that was the case up here because the inch we received wasnt gone in 5minutes


----------



## leigh

mjlawncare said:


> It must be some magical salt i wish that was the case up here because the inch we received wasnt gone in 5minutes


 You're in a different universe ,you should probably follow the " Antarctic weather thread" It rains here on the coast in july and your out plowing 4", that's fine and good but have you ever seen a woman in a bikini ,in person,in Plymouth ?


----------



## fireside

Go easy Plymouth is not the Deep South! Very close


----------



## leigh

fireside said:


> Go easy Plymouth is not the Deep South! Very close


 I had to google it ! Never heard of it. I blame it on the last ice age, it carved that area we now refer to as "the valley" and Plymouth is really close to that infamous cultural phenomenon.Plymouth (formerly Northbury, a section of *Waterbury*) was originally used as a burying ground for Waterbury. On a positive note Calista Flockhart and Tadeusz Wladyslaw Konopka were born and raised there. Tad was great in Caddy shack ! Fellow polski


----------



## fireside

Well lots of people who live in Plymouth make sure they tell you they live in Terryville


----------



## Brndnstffrd

leigh said:


> On a positive note Calista Flockhart and *Tadeusz Wladyslaw Konopka* were born and raised there. Tad was great in Caddy shack !* Fellow polski*


With a name like that, what else would he be?


----------



## leigh

Brndnstffrd said:


> With a name like that, what else would he be?


Can you guess the name he used for show business ?


----------



## aclawn

Well, fellows, I think we're in for a quiet period until around 1/5/20 if it moves north!:usflag:


----------



## leigh

aclawn said:


> Well, fellows, I think we're in for a quiet period until around 1/5/20 if it moves north!:usflag:


 Lets stay on topic here, we're in the middle of ripping on Plymouth right now.


----------



## mjlawncare

leigh said:


> Lets stay on topic here, we're in the middle of ripping on Plymouth right now.


You can rip all you want dont get bent outta shape because it snows up here and down there it doesnt you can say what ever you want im not here to brag i service a wide area plowing I guarantee i live on a much nicer property then you in much nicer area then down in milford or bethany and run a much bigger operation with alot of equipment so idk what your trying to get at


----------



## Brndnstffrd

leigh said:


> Can you guess the name he used for show business ?


Something slightly less polish sounding?


----------



## leigh

mjlawncare said:


> You can rip all you want dont get bent outta shape because it snows up here and down there it doesnt you can say what ever you want im not here to brag i service a wide area plowing I guarantee i live on a much nicer property then you in much nicer area then down in milford or bethany and run a much bigger operation with alot of equipment so idk what your trying to get at


 Easy cowboy,just some fun ribbing, its all good lol. We're all in this together ! Try to remember that wonderful quality of "sense of humor" !


----------



## leigh

Brndnstffrd said:


> Something slightly less polish sounding?


 Come on ,someone must know ?


----------



## aclawn

The only thing I know about Plymouth, Plymouth Fury III :usflag:


----------



## fireside

mjlawncare said:


> You can rip all you want dont get bent outta shape because it snows up here and down there it doesnt you can say what ever you want im not here to brag i service a wide area plowing I guarantee i live on a much nicer property then you in much nicer area then down in milford or bethany and run a much bigger operation with alot of equipment so idk what your trying to get at


Hey go easy not one mention of how you live or your property nor how you run your business.


----------



## leigh

aclawn said:


> The only thing I know about Plymouth, Plymouth Fury III :usflag:


 My father had a 67 if I remember correctly .It was red with black vinyl roof,bucket seats, auto on the floor with in a console.273 or 318? prob 273.I was 14 at the time and was hoping to drive it when I was old enough to drive. Then he sold it ! don't even remember why . So I cut my teeth on a 71 dart 318 lol ,we beat that car until my younger brother hydroplaned buzzing puddles, wrapped it around a telephone pole !


----------



## Nwct

I was out for a few days and log on and see this woah wtf , Plymouth is quite nice have done quite a bit of riding.... dirt bikes and sleds through there 

The Tracks ,the Mile long tunnel the pits etc 
You’ve got the airport and the Scout Camp 
Hancock Dam , yup Hancock :laughing: schoolbus size bass you cannot get out of there they snap any line 
all the time I challenge the anglers here 
to give it a whirl 
And some crazy ass beavers that chase you out at dusk lmao literally sneak up when all peaceful and quiet AF and BAM smack their tails lol literally right behind the boat lol and they come running out of woods too , never knew they were so fast 
It’s Just up from the Old Rat Pack MC 

And Lots of Fresh Air !! and MJ 
while I’m a little northwest up 109/209 the Lake
I think we service same areas Litchfield Watertown and lovely Waterbury 

I have a good deal of seasonals so if it rained 
So ....be it $$$ ,, yet don’t fret boys and girls yes we get more snow at some times up yonder way 
but I don’t know why this pissing contest .
North of us has even more 
and buffalo has **** tons 
And I’d like an excuse for an 18’ pull plow 
like out west etc and the accounts to go with ..

Yet Last couple storms up here were pure misery 
be glad you had rain,, y’all southern folk 

I have very good friends in Milford spent my fair share at jimmies and chicks and spent some time in Bethany friends there too and high rock? I know that’s naugy but it borders no? Maybe that’s beacon falls I forget ,,, and yet though more importantly 
we are All in the same game lowblue:
So Can’t we all just along?  :usflag:Thumbs Up


----------



## Nwct

Also MERRY CHRISTMAS LADIES AND GENTLEMEN


----------



## Hydromaster

All this talk about "Plymouth".

Marry X-mass:waving:


----------



## aclawn

Merry Christmas!


----------



## aclawn

leigh said:


> My father had a 67 if I remember correctly .It was red with black vinyl roof,bucket seats, auto on the floor with in a console.273 or 318? prob 273.I was 14 at the time and was hoping to drive it when I was old enough to drive. Then he sold it ! don't even remember why . So I cut my teeth on a 71 dart 318 lol ,we beat that car until my younger brother hydroplaned buzzing puddles, wrapped it around a telephone pole !


My dad had a 73 fury III 318 burgd on blk interior thing was a tank 2 door


----------



## aclawn

No 2014-15 this year, We're into a quiet zone until mid- Jan 2020:usflag:


----------



## fireside

Rumors of icy again for new years. Boy I hate plowing this year


----------



## AccuCon

fireside said:


> Well lots of people who live in Plymouth make sure they tell you they live in Terryville


Do they realize that's not really a move in the right direction 



fireside said:


> Rumors of icy again for new years. Boy I hate plowing this year


What plowing have you done this year :laugh:


----------



## fireside

AccuCon said:


> Do they realize that's not really a move in the right direction
> 
> What plowing have you done this year :laugh:


I plowed once well twice if you count the stolen loader incident! Lol. I'm just a lonely low lander. Not the highlander snow pro


----------



## PLOWMAN45

ice sucks


----------



## fireside

Yup they can keep it all to them selfs


----------



## leigh

PLOWMAN45 said:


> ice sucks


 Unless you have commercial accounts,then the ice events become the "goose that lays the golden eggs"!


----------



## AccuCon

leigh said:


> Unless you have commercial accounts,then the ice events become the "goose that lays the golden eggs"!


It still sucks

Guaranteed complaints....Its icy out...no [email protected]


----------



## StrongestDad

Does anyone know ,will this ice storm hit Watertown wolcott or do we look safe?


----------



## leigh

StrongestDad said:


> Does anyone know ,will this ice storm hit Watertown wolcott or do we look safe?


 I would venture to say you are safe as can be.


----------



## fireside

StrongestDad said:


> Does anyone know ,will this ice storm hit Watertown wolcott or do we look safe?


Boy I would say head out now salt like crazy than go load truck with sand your going to need it


----------



## fireside

By the way how the hell are we going to know that if it your service area! You should know that already your a inlander


----------



## fireside

I’m going to be sitting home in front of the fire waiting for my seasonal checks to come! When all you inlanders are running around hoping to make people happy


----------



## StrongestDad

fireside said:


> By the way how the hell are we going to know that if it your service area! You should know that already your a inlander


Bethany is similar elevation so figure u would've chimed in as usual or Mj he's in my area. It's 34 and staying 34 all storm on my apps so I'm not interested in wasting 22tons of salt on rain


----------



## leigh

The ice storm warning is north of you,unless they're way off (unheard of ) it will not be an issue. And even if it does hit,pretreating is useless in the rain, just have to hit it as its happening. And leave Mr. Fireside alone , he's trying to add up those monthly seasonal checks using common core math while enjoying a cocktail.payup


----------



## StrongestDad

leigh said:


> The ice storm warning is north of you,unless they're way off (unheard of ) it will not be an issue. And even if it does hit,pretreating is useless in the rain, just have to hit it as its happening. And leave Mr. Fireside alone , he's trying to add up those monthly seasonal checks using common core math while enjoying a cocktail.payup


yes sir.. just have not replied on the weather men the past few years but actually this thread more


----------



## fireside

Watertown/ Wolcott is far different weather than Bethany I’m still a low lander.

Oh the weather guessers they can’t tell you what’s happening at the moment let alone tonight or the morning. I have taken a different approach for the last two years I just look outside myself


----------



## fireside

leigh said:


> The ice storm warning is north of you,unless they're way off (unheard of ) it will not be an issue. And even if it does hit,pretreating is useless in the rain, just have to hit it as its happening. And leave Mr. Fireside alone , he's trying to add up those monthly seasonal checks using common core math while enjoying a cocktail.payup


Oh the common core math. I just took the third grade state math test. Well I didn't do so well. What i learned is you can't do math unless you can read and write yup it's the truth. It's on my list of things to understand if you believe this I sit on the board of education


----------



## Nwct

Lots are covered Dot has been out with treatments for awhile, and some Thunder Icing Yay


----------



## Nwct

Nice scenery Yet. Prett Ugly Driving


----------



## StrongestDad

worst conditions ever in wolcott rn


----------



## fireside

all you inlanders over achievers. I’m going to light a fire and have dinner. Checked the mail no checks for seasonal today


----------



## Nwct

Well over an inch of sleet , to move around 
And temps hovering at 33*
No fun again ,just waiting for end 
April cannot come soon enough this season 
As it’s going lately here.


----------



## fireside

Be thankful we are sitting around waiting for checks to come. Per push accounts are happy


----------



## Nwct

Yupp ,, I have a mix of both 
I’d really actually be happy to sit home 
especially in this ...yet , 
Yes .. Must take the good with the bad.
It’s just that these are Garbo 
and a common theme this year here. 

Que Sera Sera


----------



## leigh

fireside said:


> all you inlanders over achievers. I'm going to light a fire and have dinner. Checked the mail no checks for seasonal today


From what I gather the prudent thing to do is to start a "go fund me " page. The pressure of a day without a check payment for doing nothing is really a hardship to be shared by all.


----------



## leigh

Fill the truck with salt,drive around and hit the on button,kick the helper out the door to salt walks, hot coffee, good tunes.Head back to shop,stretch legs while loading another 5 tons in truck and repeat. If I don't want somebody in the truck fogging up the windows and messing up my truck I send him out in a pickup to do walks. Rather do that than plow, can't beat getting paid to drive in circles at 10 mph.Although sitting on the couch is ok ,as long as my wife gives me a few bucks for booze and snacks.


----------



## StrongestDad

Luckily all my factories and schools were closed for new years eve.. wolcott recieved almost 2 " of crap in 1 hr.. no way to ever predict that.. plowed 12 places in town and salted good. 11 in waterbury /Watertown and only 1 24hr place in southington.. I've never seen that much sleet accumulate in only 1 hr.. thunderstorms ,lightning struck homes a town over .. just crazy .. this a December was odd and extremly profitable w4 storms.. didnt need to call in any help but dang its stressful being the only one out(my son helped navigate and shovel) temps stay at 35 overnight and 37 and sunny by 730am here so safe to.say it will all melt tomorrow by 2 pm w temps hitting 45 plus.. now no snow in the forecast so I'm happy with this little one 
. hope everyone was safe and shoreline guys sitting on couches don't wear them out and have to spend their entire seasonal ck replacing the couch in April


----------



## leigh

StrongestDad said:


> Luckily all my factories and schools were closed for new years eve.. wolcott recieved almost 2 " of crap in 1 hr.. no way to ever predict that.. plowed 12 places in town and salted good. 11 in waterbury /Watertown and only 1 24hr place in southington.. I've never seen that much sleet accumulate in only 1 hr.. thunderstorms ,lightning struck homes a town over .. just crazy .. this a December was odd and extremly profitable w4 storms.. didnt need to call in any help but dang its stressful being the only one out(my son helped navigate and shovel) temps stay at 35 overnight and 37 and sunny by 730am here so safe to.say it will all melt tomorrow by 2 pm w temps hitting 45 plus.. now no snow in the forecast so I'm happy with this little one
> . hope everyone was safe and shoreline guys sitting on couches don't wear them out and have to spend their entire seasonal ck replacing the couch in April


Don't worry,it will all even out when we get one of those coastal storms, we'll get hammered,then you can have a good laugh !Stay safe ! The high temps and sun will be your best friend tomorrow !


----------



## aclawn

Happy New Year! Wishing you all the Best Health and a Peaceful year to all! lowblue: "2020" lowred:


----------



## StrongestDad

Happy new year to all.. I'm getting in one more salt run this year fellas.. again temps didnt rise to 43 like the weathermen said nor did the sun come out as they predicted only 24 hrs ago....


----------



## fireside

StrongestDad said:


> Happy new year to all.. I'm getting in one more salt run this year fellas.. again temps didnt rise to 43 like the weathermen said nor did the sun come out as they predicted only 24 hrs ago....


See


StrongestDad said:


> Happy new year to all.. I'm getting in one more salt run this year fellas.. again temps didnt rise to 43 like the weathermen said nor did the sun come out as they predicted only 24 hrs ago....


 again a highlander over achiever! I'm sure they will be fine but nope milk every dime.

Happy new year fellas


----------



## aclawn

The party end. Looks like the plowing season starts the middle of Jan for us.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

Looking on Monday


----------



## leigh

Jan looks like a slow start as ac mentioned, but I just finished Dec billing and for a coastal guy it was quite impressive.Couple inches of snow and an ice storm added up nicely. I think the key is to have very low tolerance accounts that you can service when there's a minor event. Actively look for these and get rid of high trigger jobs and possibly driveways if you live in snow starved areas. I may be wrong but it seems like we have more salting only events than back in the "old days". Just my 2 cents from a multi millionaire plow contractor.(I wish I held onto it )


----------



## fireside

Oh boy fellow lowlanders, there is lots of excitement brewing for Saturday into Sunday. The most videos I seen posted on a winterstorm this season.


----------



## leigh

fireside said:


> Oh boy fellow lowlanders, there is lots of excitement brewing for Saturday into Sunday. The most videos I seen posted on a winterstorm this season.


 Its been quiet, they'll jump on any hint as being the next "big one " I got rid of my tv 2 1/2 years ago, just check the weather online. I'm much calmer now, the anxiety level is way down ! So all I see is rain and snow showers low temp of 35 deg. Thats calming for me, no hype !


----------



## Nwct

leigh said:


> Its been quiet, they'll jump on any hint as being the next "big one " I got rid of my tv 2 1/2 years ago, just check the weather online. I'm much calmer now, the anxiety level is way down ! So all I see is rain and snow showers low temp of 35 deg. Thats calming for me, no hype !


Nice ,, 
I try to have stopped watching much of the news myself,,recent last couple of years and 
And very much agree less everything Thumbs Up
I occasionally do watch tv sometimes tho 
Hello Leigh thanks for sharing


----------



## Nwct

And just passing information on app here
just a messenger 
Connecticut Weather not trying to be inclusive or exclusive/ area Specific 
before anyone gets ummm ummmm ummm :waving:


----------



## Nwct

:gmctruck: CT Weather
We all have different schtuff
I’d love to sit by the fire and watch 
Yet I have a mix of per push & seasonals 
Of which All my accounts are zero tolerance 
So these ice storms are bad to work in ...
and bad for profit margins 

Just a Couple Inches of Powder Here ,, Please 

Anyone Think they’ll miss this when done ???
Roughly near 25years doing this , and missed 2 events in all these years not snowstorms,, 
2 events ! It is a lot of pressure 
It did catch up three years ago 
I like Leigh’s advice chill music etc 

Just curious if anyone knows of anyone that has done this for similarly pretty long time 
And is it 
Missed ? 
Not Missed  ? 

I think I’ll miss some aspects :
(( Out at 2am and no one around 
and the serenity and pure beauty))
Money  

and some I know I will not :
(People) and 
(Pressure) 
(Other)

Sorry for the rambling :usflag:


----------



## fireside

inland weather now that's some funny sh##. Man I think I'm winding down plowing or waiting around for something to happen after 35 years I'm done. Sell all the equipment and move on.


----------



## aclawn

NEW COLOR OF SNOW


----------



## fireside

sure looks wet not white


----------



## aclawn

fireside said:


> sure looks wet not white


That's the new color of snow, green. Climate change. It looks like rain for us on Sat to Mon. LOL


----------



## aclawn




----------



## leigh

Nwct said:


> :gmctruck: CT Weather
> We all have different schtuff
> I'd love to sit by the fire and watch
> Yet I have a mix of per push & seasonals
> Of which All my accounts are zero tolerance
> So these ice storms are bad to work in ...
> and bad for profit margins
> 
> Just a Couple Inches of Powder Here ,, Please
> 
> Anyone Think they'll miss this when done ???
> Roughly near 25years doing this , and missed 2 events in all these years not snowstorms,,
> 2 events ! It is a lot of pressure
> It did catch up three years ago
> I like Leigh's advice chill music etc
> 
> Just curious if anyone knows of anyone that has done this for similarly pretty long time
> And is it
> Missed ?
> Not Missed  ?
> 
> I think I'll miss some aspects :
> (( Out at 2am and no one around
> and the serenity and pure beauty))
> Money
> 
> and some I know I will not :
> (People) and
> (Pressure)
> (Other)
> 
> Sorry for the rambling :usflag:


 Ramblings good ! This is my 33 year. I was very happy to pull in 400$ per storm in the begining, that was what I made in 2 days of carpentry. This whole plowing thing took on a life of its own. At its height it was 6 figures plus. I became a prisoner of the big bucks lol. I haven't taken a winter vacation that I couldn't drive home from on a moments notice in all those years. I'm slowly downsizing ,just raise the pricing, lose a few jobs but make the same, basically a suicide business plan. Its not working, I've got clients that could care less about the pricing.15 accounts about 30 hrs of plowing, routes down to 6 hrs,2 -3 sidewalk guys, I finally found the "sweet spot". I like plowing, the technical part, the strategy of it. I think if I stay in this area I'll just run 2 trucks ,buy salt retail and pull in maybe 2 k per storm to just pad my ss income !Or buy a jd 244 and just sit in one lot as a sub ! I'll probably just die in my truck and leave a rich widow! Or just retire to Portugal where you can live on 2200$ month ! Or stop drinking and rambling !


----------



## aclawn

Winter starts mid-Jan. Still way out.


----------



## aclawn

Mid-Jan


----------



## aclawn

Looks like a salt run wed am.


----------



## StrongestDad

50% chance at 8 am here its saying tomorrow


----------



## FordFisherman

Couple of small events tonight and Tuesday night but as usual they aren't sure


----------



## leigh

Took snow out of my forecast here on coast,same old same old,


----------



## aclawn

Tuesday could be a package with a surprise, right now it looks like a D-1" but it can change. 18z model run which suks has it OTS, never like that model run, let see what the 0z put out.


----------



## aclawn

18z models as a whole were not good, Really need to see some moves back NW soon to even get eastern areas.


----------



## StrongestDad

snowing now for 2 hrs.. may accumulate. may get in a salt run


----------



## leigh

This turned out to be the 5th highest snowfall of the season for me here on the coast :clapping:Thumbs Uppayup


----------



## aclawn

leigh your 6th highest snowfall tomorrow you need to pull out your boat plow its OTS.








✌


----------



## aclawn

tues OTS


----------



## leigh

I wonder what the record is for most snow events with the lowest seasonal total ? In the past I've had people say "it must have been a bad year for you". But it was a very good year. 10- 2" storms beat 2 -10" storms. Hmmm,plow poker ? I'll call your 4 ton salting with a 3 ton treated application ! May have to contact Hasbro.


----------



## aclawn

There still time for change the storm is on the west coast. 
let see what happens after this little system moves off.
it can go from 0 to a 2-4"


----------



## fireside

Lowlanders unite against the weather man


----------



## aclawn

1 more push N overnight and we're in the wildcard.


----------



## leigh

I noticed when I was out and about today that quite a few lots were salted ! Figured they must be seasonals.No other rational reason.


----------



## leigh

We got our 1" here on coast, but no sticky


----------



## aclawn

Just finish plowing my Resi lawns. comm. were ok, going back around the 20th.:usflag::clapping:


----------



## leigh

aclawn said:


> Just finish plowing my Resi lawns. comm. were ok, going back around the 20th.:usflag::clapping:


 I knew I should have invested in a "lawn plow" I'm leaving a lot of $$ on the table !


----------



## aclawn

Here comes winter 20th=


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

Good read for CT


----------



## fireside

Yup good read for those who do not know it’s CT HB7140. Case law will decide the finally out come of the law of due regard in ct. ct also has common law which requires snow removal operations to be completed with in 24 hours


----------



## leigh

Just got home from a "road trip to pick up a bed. Woke up at 3 for some reason, figured I'd check outside. Good thing, road was a sheet of ice, got to shop, had to put salter on and was salting by 4:10, got the whole route done in 4 hrs then headed up to NH,long day ! Noticed as I drove from milford to Newtown then up 84 to 91 the snow was less as we went north.Threw 5 tons in truck and when I finished still had a lot left, this made up for those salt stealing freezing rain storms. Check out all the cameras lol


----------



## aclawn

leigh how does the tailgate spreader work out for you?


----------



## leigh

aclawn said:


> leigh how does the tailgate spreader work out for you?


Its got its good points and so so points. I've had maybe 8-9 years ? I bought it when I had my International.Its compact to store ,It was a third the price of a large v box. Price a 7 yard salter ! Have to lift the body to fill the tray,can salt an acre or so each time. You can drive around with the bed up theoretically but that can be a potential disaster. My fisher procaster with gas motor put out a heavier volume so I drive a little slower while salting. It has to be mounted 44" from the ground for clearance so that rules out a lot of smaller dumps, might be able to cheat a little if the bed isn't raised to high to fill the tray. Its electric so no fickle gas motors to deal with. The camera system makes it a lot easier to operate. I can watch the tray to see when its getting low, when I raise dump I back up a couple feet and hit brakes to fill tray, so I can watch that I don't underfill or dump half a yard over the back( that's fun shoveling it back in] I was burning through spinner motors till I invented a method to keep salt and water out, current motor is 3 years old. Spread pattern is a little strange ,it has to do with the way the spinner hangs,I drilled new holes and was able to hang it in a way that improved the spread pattern. Very little upkeep,2 grease fittings. You can leave it on between storms and lower the cover and still use the bed. I can mount it in 10 minutes by myself so I usually clean, grease and remove if there's no snow in the 10 day. It doesn't have a cheap controller, its been bulletproof ,no issues. I've backed it into hard objects and was always able to bend the spinner assembly back to where it should be. I bought a brand new polycaster 4 years ago as a backup and its still sitting unused ,so the utg has been reliable. The # 1 best feature is the amount of material is only limited by the dump capacity. If I used a typical v box I'd be spending more time heading back to the shop to load. Sorry for long reply, I could write a book about this salter lol, with some crazy stories !


----------



## aclawn

The party is over like I said mid-Jan our winter starts next weekend.lowblue::usflag:Thumbs Up


----------



## aclawn

Cold come back on 1/17/20


----------



## leigh

Hopefully my sunburn will be better by then . Saturday snow , perfect, no pressure !


----------



## aclawn




----------



## leigh

aclawn said:


> View attachment 199855


You're photoshop skills have really improved !


----------



## aclawn

leigh, photoshop :laugh::laugh::laugh:.just test the plow before the rain washes away for Sat. possibility.:usflag:Thumbs Up


----------



## aclawn

Look at the inlander + double-digit to our, coastaler - double-digit over last yr. Time to boycott the inlander area


----------



## aclawn

Hard to believe 65F in shorts and its snowing in Texas:usflag:.


----------



## Masssnowfighter

aclawn said:


> Hard to believe 65F in shorts and its snowing in Texas:usflag:.


I'm fighting the urge to thatch my lawn and grab a load of bark mulch


----------



## leigh

We hit 67 , beat the record by 11 deg. I pulled out the kitesurfing gear and hit long beach in Stratford by the airport.20 kiters out ,water temps in the mid 40's ,large crowd out enjoying the day and cheering us on to out jump one another.Never got the slightest chill, now wishing spring was here. But need another 8 storms or so to live the life I'm accustomed to lol . Maybe we can pack them all in feb and be done with it !


----------



## rizzoa13

You’ve got to get some sides on that thing man it’s looking sad in there.


----------



## aclawn

GFS is def a nice front ender for SNE and all snow for NNE.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## leigh

3-5 inches forecasted for sat. I'm going to keep track of each new forecast, it will be interesting to see what really happens. Already changed several times.


----------



## aclawn

I'm thinking close to 1-3 for us on the coast, look at the rain line is right on top of us. Their also one on the radar for around the 27th.This could easily be a cold rain for many. But let's see how things shake out. 
GFS


----------



## leigh

It's a comin. I better get off the couch and head to shop !


----------



## fireside

I would pace your self. I would start at gas station first never know! This winter been just like a wife full of promises but tons of excuses why not to plow.


----------



## Nwct

leigh said:


> It's a comin. I better get off the couch and head to shop !
> View attachment 200081


I'd like one those, Thumbs Up


----------



## aclawn

The NAM is hinting no changeover, It starts around 2 pm to 9 pm all snow and 84 on north 6+ let see what it becomes of this event. For us on the coast, if it stays all snow event 3to6. Any changeover looks to happen around 9 pm.A fast-moving storm


----------



## leigh

Nwct said:


> I'd like one those, Thumbs Up


 I was thinking of buying an extra 1-2 and selling locally, they're expensive around here. All set,just have to put a resister flasher in to slow down the blinking (leds)and mount the fuel filler.I found out why they have an option to install 900$ ! PS,I have a 6.5 bed and leer cap for sale !


----------



## leigh

aclawn said:


> The NAM is hinting no changeover, It starts around 2 pm to 9 pm all snow and 84 on north 6+ let see what it becomes of this event. For us on the coast, if it stays all snow event 3to6. Any changeover looks to happen around 9 pm.A fast-moving storm
> View attachment 200109


 I noticed that also,seems like the rain at coast comes toward the end of storm for only 1.5 -2 hrs.Tempted to wait for all precipt to end to head out.Kills me to see sidewalk crew out in the rain, I'm getting soft in my old age !Plus I don't want anyone in my truck fogging up the windows  Hope everyone has a trouble free excursion this evening !Thumbs Up


----------



## Nwct

Yes I agree Leigh —trouble free for everyone !!!
BTW Truck looks great.

Thumbs Upand a Saturday into Sunday 
This is very nice ! 
Hopefully all snow for everyone ..
after these last Several ice events 
good ole snow will be a welcome treat 
lowblue:

And ...moneypayup for those without seasonals

Safe travels gents


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## Nwct

aclawn said:


> View attachment 200144


Thank you kind sir this helps in many ways
Litchfield county available ? or are we boycotted :dancing:
I have a hard tome pulling these up ,Thx!
And also the CT DOT is less than poor lately

And good storm minus my Wheel Bearing Screeeeeemmimg back home I thought for sure 
I was going to see my wheel leave the truck 
Procrastination is not good 
I knew it was going out


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

NP Sir (Nwct) here the link https://forecast.weather.gov/product.php?site=ALY&issuedby=ALY&product=PNS&format=ci


----------



## Nwct

Thank you AC :usflag:


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

Looks like rain for us on the coast and mixing for Rt-84


----------



## aclawn




----------



## leigh

I'ma guessing the green on screen doesn't represent cash !


----------



## aclawn

Green = Grass growth.
Blue = water & some payup
Yellow = mud.
Red = run for the hills! :laugh::usflag:Thumbs Up


----------



## aclawn

Can this b true still a few days away?


----------



## leigh

Ummm , no.


----------



## leigh

Ummmmmm, maybe.


----------



## leigh

ummm, yes.


----------



## fireside

Fake news I think the Democrats are running the models now. Only telling you a bit of truth not the whole truth. Maybe just like clips to hearings


----------



## aclawn

The assumption to the model presumption of snow:usflag:


----------



## aclawn




----------



## fireside

I remember that clearly, we went to Clinton crossing outlets we had a few inch's hit guilford like wow made it to Clinton there was 18".


----------



## aclawn

2/2 OTS
2/6 Snow 
2/8 snow
2/10 snow
2/12 snow to rain


----------



## fireside

aclawn said:


> 2/2 OTS
> 2/6 Snow
> 2/8 snow
> 2/10 snow
> 2/12 snow to rain


Yea yea yea you must be a democratic


----------



## aclawn

2/2








2/6








2/8








2/10








2/12


----------



## aclawn

fireside said:


> Yea yea yea you must be a democratic


yea yea i'm the democratic fake weather :usflag:Thumbs Up:laugh:


----------



## aclawn

Sunday 2/2lowred:


----------



## aclawn

If the cold reaches the coastal PLOW buddy it an 8+ 








If not all rain OTS


----------



## aclawn




----------



## fireside

Bit would that be nice. No snows cutting into my islands vacation funds!


----------



## aclawn

PING PONG AFFECT = FOR SAT OTS LAST RUN


----------



## fireside

Hmmm maybe next year I could be a highlander snow pro


----------



## FordFisherman

Just not the season most had hoped for...


----------



## aclawn

Fake Weather. WINTER IS ABOUT TO SHOW UP IN A BIG BIG WAY IN THE NEXT 3 weeks. FINALLY, it's ABOUT to get very very very interesting here in SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND !!! I'm guessing 20+ snow!!!


----------



## aclawn

I see it further NW based on the last OP run but this is still too close to close the books on...esp with that trend in the energy of dropping the trailing shortwave behind it on the northern, ping pong affect.
 







COMING BACK to close to call it OTS, look at this last runs.









very close


----------



## aclawn

This one went ots.I guess it look like we are going to have to wait for our snow lover present 12 & 14


----------



## leigh

Joe Furey said tonight that we had more snow this Jan than last Jan !Have to check last years invoices,that seems hard to believe. And a little advice to those who use QB ,don't run an income report comparing this year to last year,it's frightening ! I may have to actually work this year if things don't pick up.


----------



## aclawn

NEED SNOW SOON! If not, I'm moving to the treehouse. At least it has heat during the day. The cardboard  is ready also 4  money, Just did a bid for an exit 40 ramp. :laugh: :usflag: 8 wks for mud season to start


----------



## aclawn

aclawn said:


> 2/2 OTS
> 2/6 Snow
> 2/8 snow
> 2/10 snow
> 2/12 snow to rain


The real weather
2/6 rain
2/8 rain
2/12 rain
2/14-15 ? blizard or a blizzard rain


----------



## fireside

aclawn said:


> The real weather
> 2/6 rain
> 2/8 rain
> 2/12 rain
> 2/14-15 ? blizard or a blizzard rain


Finally your being honest with your self and reporting the real weather.
I just picked up a case of Roman noddles and 4 cans of spam. I'm on my way to the locally soup kitchen for lunch my only meal for today.


----------



## FordFisherman

Stick a fork in this winter-She's done. Really surprised, I thought we were in for a good season.


----------



## leigh

FordFisherman said:


> Stick a fork in this winter-She's done. Really surprised, I thought we were in for a good season.


 Easy now, that's crazy talk ! This is New England after all. And that's coming from one of the most jaded, snow weary, negative person in the world !


----------



## fireside

Yup, now wondering how many guys don’t get paid on seasonal contracts? Nsp must have a out if it didn't snow you have to pay them!


----------



## fireside

Ok after many nights of no sleep checking weather I have a new model. All plows and sanders are off all loaders have dead batteries. Nothing has fuel in it and alarm clocks are broken. Can afford to pay for internet or cable so am radio now only.Perfect model for a blizzard


----------



## FordFisherman

leigh said:


> Easy now, that's crazy talk ! This is New England after all. And that's coming from one of the most jaded, snow weary, negative person in the world !


Im usually an optomist myself but the pattern that we're in just doesn't bode well for snow. We might get a slop storm or two before its all over but that PAC flow is killing our chances.


----------



## aclawn

Sunday, Verbatim looks like we get some ice...with the worse up in the Litchfield Hills (in terms of CT) with a significant ice event eastern NY into central New England. 
Remembering we had a huge mid atl blizzard during that record 2015-2016 el Nino that caused everyone to abandon the idea of much sensible winter appeal at all around this time. I called for it just about as explicitly as possible and it occurred during the two-week stretch that I had identified...it was an oasis of winter in a sea of warmth.


----------



## leigh

aclawn said:


> it was an oasis of winter in a sea of warmth.


Very poetic ,you missed your calling.


----------



## fireside

Him being a lowlander snowplower glad to see he has option since snow is a failure


----------



## aclawn

leigh said:


> Very poetic ,you missed your calling.


"oasis of warmth" Like the one, we're having!
Optimism hasn't been working. Gotta try everything. Expect zero winter rest of the way and get pleasantly surprised.
It is a shame that we can't get any cold air in because this pattern is really active and we would have benefited from it. Everything is going wrong this winter. Hopefully, the pattern changes as we head into mid to Late February but they aren't any signs of that happening.
Another thing is that all the tellies aren't going to be favorable except for the EPO but that still doesn't mean anything for the east.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## Broncslefty7

5 plowable events, and a bunch of salt runs. Winter wasn’t a total bust I guess. I think February payments will come in, but March payments may be an issue for some people.


----------



## aclawn

What was a promising start has become a turd. We still have 9 wks of winter left and you know New England weather!
Plenty of time for lowred:!
This is our wave the*trucewhiteflag* time. Now we have plenty of time for .:usflag:


----------



## fireside

Finally glad to see you have accepted the reality winter never started. I bet lots of stuff for sale very soon!


----------



## leigh

I ordered a triaxle of salt, not sure if this is good or bad for the snow outlook, read into it as you wish !


----------



## fireside

Broncslefty7 said:


> 5 plowable events, and a bunch of salt runs. Winter wasn't a total bust I guess. I think February payments will come in, but March payments may be an issue for some people.


Words of a highlander bragging to us little lowlanders who can't say the same by a long shot. You need your own ct weather section lol


----------



## fireside

leigh said:


> I ordered a triaxle of salt, not sure if this is good or bad for the snow outlook, read into it as you wish !


perfect you will have full load for next winter


----------



## leigh

fireside said:


> perfect you will have full load for next winter


Prepaid! All profit, if my business survives ! I did order regular salt rather than treated, its not like the temps will be all that low,plus the torrential rain will just wash it away.


----------



## fireside

Oh hope it’s not the white crap. You just blow Thur it like salt on French fries at McDonald’s. I got a load of magic and mixed the remaining white crap. It just make massive clumps too.


----------



## leigh

fireside said:


> Oh hope it's not the white crap. You just blow Thur it like salt on French fries at McDonald's. I got a load of magic and mixed the remaining white crap. It just make massive clumps too.


Might be,I wondered why it was FDA approved. Maybe I can resell it to the local restaurants !


----------



## fireside

leigh said:


> Might be,I wondered why it was FDA approved. Maybe I can resell it to the local restaurants !


Cheaper salt you buy salt


----------



## FordFisherman




----------



## aclawn

Ready for tri-cheese coming our way.


----------



## leigh

There's still hope.You inland guys are getting 1-3 weds night.If you stare into this salt pile you'll see some winter weather patterns coming up. If its not working have a couple drinks and keep staring. See that tight low pressure system forming on the upper right side? And the polar air mass coming up from the south ( antarctic polar vortex)Looks promising.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

I heard something for Sunday night if it comes together right


----------



## leigh

PLOWMAN45 said:


> I heard something for Sunday night if it comes together right


 Not that it means anything but Joe Fury said it was ots !


----------



## PLOWMAN45

I'm gonna wait for Gil on that he said he would would know by Thursday


----------



## FordFisherman

97-98 we pushed one time, this season looks to be the second worst if everything I’m reading is true.
I know there’s still a few weeks left but it doesn’t look promising.


----------



## fireside

Here’s what I know for sure. If I decide to plow next year prices need to go up 27% at this point I’m saying no to plowing next year. Everyone needs to understand it cost tons of money just to plow once. I’m waiting to see how people handle seasonal contracts do people get payed there last payments? Now next year after two very light seasons do they sign seasonally next year as I have learned in 35 years plowing the answer in nope. 

I know what people will say next all business must carry 5 money’s of cash flow and yad yad well real world thats true but snow is lots of companies capital investment money well how much capital money this year so what does that do everyone they deal with no spending. Look at all
The DPW guys no overtime all
The truck drivers no working because no salt deliverers going on normal winter GT run almost 200 trucks this year half and most guys are working 1 day a week. I’m not even going to talk about oil guys! It’s not doom and gloom but the reality when winter doesn’t show up at all.


----------



## Broncslefty7

fireside said:


> Here's what I know for sure. If I decide to plow next year prices need to go up 27% at this point I'm saying no to plowing next year. Everyone needs to understand it cost tons of money just to plow once. I'm waiting to see how people handle seasonal contracts do people get payed there last payments? Now next year after two very light seasons do they sign seasonally next year as I have learned in 35 years plowing the answer in nope.
> 
> I know what people will say next all business must carry 5 money's of cash flow and yad yad well real world thats true but snow is lots of companies capital investment money well how much capital money this year so what does that do everyone they deal with no spending. Look at all
> The DPW guys no overtime all
> The truck drivers no working because no salt deliverers going on normal winter GT run almost 200 trucks this year half and most guys are working 1 day a week. I'm not even going to talk about oil guys! It's not doom and gloom but the reality when winter doesn't show up at all.


But you said no more snow last year also.....

because of the weather we have had in Hartford the last two years, revenue and profit purely for snow has been ok. That's because we have been getting a ton of ice. The amount of salt runs we ran last year was ridiculous. I billed 41 salt runs last year! Unfortunately the hauling and stacking was non existent. If you break out salt from plowing it's another story. Actual pushing numbers maybe break even, but the salt is where the money is at. But this is just inlander speak, so idk....

Why don't you just sign stuff up
Here? And joint the salt assault team.


----------



## fireside

Well its being talked about at the conference table. There is a new world coming with the boys and my potential retirement. It's hard after 35 years plowing in the same area. Really its not like we don't have all the equipment payed for in full we easily could increase volume by 50% without buying anything really WHY. Snow Monsters LLC may only be a dream for a young dreamer!


----------



## fireside

one other problem up your way takes me far from my shop. RIght now we are no more than 10 minutes max from one of 3 salt bins and 20 minutes max from the shop. Just so nice never to chase salt don't need to over load trucks. Could we reset yup for sure just not sure I want to at my age. We have a great setup for convenience with that comes peace of mind from hard lessons learned!!!!


----------



## Broncslefty7

fireside said:


> one other problem up your way takes me far from my shop. RIght now we are no more than 10 minutes max from one of 3 salt bins and 20 minutes max from the shop. Just so nice never to chase salt don't need to over load trucks. Could we reset yup for sure just not sure I want to at my age. We have a great setup for convenience with that comes peace of mind from hard lessons learned!!!!


ok so when you quit snow let me know so i can hire your sons as operators. you can skim 5/hr off of their pay and make money while you sleep.....


----------



## fireside

Hmmm, interesting offer. I just have a funny feeling I may close the snowplowing side but, I hear voices saying sure but we keep everything for us.


----------



## Broncslefty7

pfft. sell it all...... collect a check every month from the new LLC


----------



## fireside

Interesting and I could still use it all than bring it back broken


----------



## leigh

PLOWMAN45 said:


> I'm gonna wait for Gil on that he said he would would know by Thursday


My money is on Rachel Frank,I asked her while we were at dinner the other night if winter was going to hit hard for the remainder of season

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## leigh

fireside said:


> Here's what I know for sure. If I decide to plow next year prices need to go up* 27% *at this point I'm saying no to plowing next year. Everyone needs to understand it cost tons of money just to plow once. I'm waiting to see how people handle seasonal contracts do people get payed there last payments? Now next year after two very light seasons do they sign seasonally next year as I have learned in 35 years plowing the answer in nope.
> 
> I know what people will say next all business must carry 5 money's of cash flow and yad yad well real world thats true but snow is lots of companies capital investment money well how much capital money this year so what does that do everyone they deal with no spending. Look at all
> The DPW guys no overtime all
> The truck drivers no working because no salt deliverers going on normal winter GT run almost 200 trucks this year half and most guys are working 1 day a week. I'm not even going to talk about oil guys! It's not doom and gloom but the reality when winter doesn't show up at all.


The reality is that you're just getting old and tired ! It takes one to know one.I've gone from loading up on jobs to just letting things shrink naturally. My snow income is down over 27k from last year !(and that was a bad year ) Negotiated lower rent on shop and sublet a small area so I'm ok with overhead.Fine line to figure if its worth it. I got so many facets to my business I probably should just drop snow. Its hard, how can you beat driving around salting for 4 hrs and pulling in 2 weeks pay ! Snows a fickle mistress.


----------



## fireside

Old and tired don’t forget beat down. Just nice to seat in the loader and move some snow. Really I don’t get bothered at all during storms. This year with the hmmm something could happen may happen sorry model was wrong crap! Wait it’s going to almost snow but rain in stead.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

a


leigh said:


> My money is on Rachel Frank,I asked her while we were at dinner the other night if winter was going to hit hard for the remainder of season
> View attachment 200750


 Dont know who that is


----------



## FordFisherman

leigh said:


> My money is on Rachel Frank,I asked her while we were at dinner the other night if winter was going to hit hard for the remainder of season
> View attachment 200750


Dude- you went out with Rachel Frank???Thumbs Up


----------



## StrongestDad

been up on the hr every hr since we all got in from salting at 11pm (who knows why) oh I do.weatherman.hype..... ...lol.. not even frozen deck.steps here.. rain all night since maybe a brief mix precip at 1am


----------



## fireside

Never even got up to look


----------



## leigh

PLOWMAN45 said:


> a
> Dont know who that is


 She's the chief weather "girl" on Fox 61



FordFisherman said:


> Dude- you went out with Rachel Frank???Thumbs Up


 I'm not sure,it's all hazy ! No I didn't ,it was just meandering daydreaming! I'm old enough to be her father


----------



## leigh

fireside said:


> Never even got up to look


 Same here,usually I get up from anxiety ,so many false alarms have dulled my senses. They called my buddy in up in Danbury at 2 am.All rain. Sat for 4 hrs with 4 trucks on standby and got sent home at 6 am.He said this is his last year,not worth it anymore.


----------



## fireside

Ct dot trucks are still sitting on rt8 loaded


----------



## Broncslefty7

pretty much everything i drove by last night was salted. you couldnt even see the sidewalks with how much salt guys where putting down. i didnt see any PW or DOT trucks out though. the only public thing that looked treated was prospect ave in west hartford, they sanded it.


----------



## aclawn

My area needs a Hail Mary, I don't see anything going forward, I think our MUD season continues into spring.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

yeah we all need something


----------



## fireside

Hearing rumors the inlanders are all out salting right now!


----------



## Broncslefty7

fireside said:


> Hearing rumors the inlanders are all out salting right now!


you would be correct. Just finished a salt run. Everything got nice and glazey in about 45 mins.

maybe another salt run or two Sunday night.


----------



## fireside

I’m pretty excited rumors of a major storm tomorrow into Monday!!! We could see a coating to 1/2” of snow accumulation on paved surfaces. Going to Walmart now for bread and milk ok really getting more Roman noddles as its all I can afford right now.


----------



## Broncslefty7

1/2” of snow = 3 salt runs, + 1 for refreeze.


----------



## fireside

Going to be high winds too. Winds around 0 gusting to 1mph. With snow fall rates around one tenth of an inch in 24 hours. Boy has making for the storm of the season


----------



## aclawn

Restocking bottle water Sunday again for my off-ramp gig.  money.


----------



## StrongestDad

Does anyone have a snowfall total for the 17th of December. I have .6" and having trouble w a client (even a pics )saying we shouldnt of plowed only salted but u know how that goes when refreeze is possible if not plowed. it's only 1 account questioning out of alot so no biggie . but hate throwing money away in this season


----------



## aclawn

StrongestDad said:


> Does anyone have a snowfall total for the 17th of December. I have .6" and having trouble w a client (even a pics )saying we shouldnt of plowed only salted but u know how that goes when refreeze is possible if not plowed. it's only 1 account questioning out of alot so no biggie . but hate throwing money away in this season


What Zipcode ?


----------



## aclawn

PROBABLY AROUND 3", Towns close to Walcott on here received 3"


----------



## fireside

aclawn said:


> Restocking bottle water Sunday again for my off-ramp gig.  money.


Let me know what time we can meet at the soup kitchen or homeless shelter for breakfast.


----------



## StrongestDad

aclawn said:


> What Zipcode ?


06716. thank u I have the 4" for the 19th.. what about the 17th the CT DOT website has .06 but was hoping for the 1"


----------



## Broncslefty7

These are the only towns I have.


----------



## aclawn

StrongestDad said:


> 06716. thank u I have the 4" for the 19th.. what about the 17th the CT DOT website has .06 but was hoping for the 1"


I look at a couple of sites, no reports for the 17th. Only for the storms of the 18th & 19th.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## FordFisherman

Just one of those seasons...but I've seen worse. It'll probably start snowing when we're ready for spring.


----------



## Broncslefty7

Hartford is .3 inches behind “normal”

that’s unacceptable......

I don’t know why Mother Nature thinks it’s ok to rain in february....


----------



## aclawn

Bad news for #TeamSnow.








What this means is, in general, arctic air will tend to remain closer to the North Pole with a less variable (wavy) pattern in the polar jet. For more info: https://cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/precip/CWlink/daily_ao_index/ao.shtml


----------



## fireside

Are you saying no snow? I find the updated information shocking! No polar air really maybe the do folders are right global changes


----------



## PLOWMAN45

I heard no snow for February plow is off my truck


----------



## aclawn

Here comes the cold with no rain>


----------



## PLOWMAN45

yeah i saw that


----------



## Broncslefty7

Mother Nature will find a way to make it rain....


----------



## fireside

mother natures a women go ahead and get married!! Just think what Mother Nature does to you now. Youcant imagine what a wife will do!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aclawn

Bring down the shape for the rest of February, stop looking out the window, there nothing to see.:usflag:


----------



## PLOWMAN45

And to early for march i have seen people selling high end equipment they bought


----------



## leigh

I'm realistically ,logically and pragmatically accepting the fact that this will be my 1st Feb without having 1 billable storm.35 years ! Good thing I'm independently wealthy! Thanks honey ,you look beautiful today,by the way ,got 40 bucks I can borrow ?


----------



## fireside

I’m thankful for pan handling at exit 40. Bottles returns is not to bad also.


----------



## Broncslefty7

I’m thankful I’m going on a salt run.


----------



## Brndnstffrd

Id like to make back the money I spent on my tire puncture the other day, but it doesn't look like that's gonna happen at this rate. Also got a wheel bearing on it's way out, looks like i'm eating that one out of pocket too.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## PLOWMAN45

well those are nice numbers to look at it


----------



## fireside

Boy, 
With winter never showing up this year again what your guys thoughts on next year? First are you plowing again if so what do you think pricing structures will look like? After looking at the ceiling many nights waiting for the rain I have figured out our new two year average is 3 events that’s it. This year we have plowed only twice with two other salt runs.

If costs of doing business keep going up is it really worth the headaches? No one wants to hear the real cost of snowplowing.


----------



## Broncslefty7

i think you are going to start to see a transition of only people that own their equipment out right are the ones doing snow. This year i have 3 leased pieces, if they where not on seasonal accounts it would not be worth it to have those pieces. My caterpillar has 4 more payments until its paid off. that machine sits on per event lots. the pushing has barely covered the payments, fuel, and labor over the past three months.

im excited for everything thats going to be for sale in april.


----------



## fireside

Good point about owning it all. You really think that’s the key. Someday If I decide to keep doing snow I could own my own loader.


----------



## Broncslefty7

Salt run tonight....


Anyone else?


----------



## Masssnowfighter

fireside said:


> Good point about owning it all. You really think that's the key. Someday If I decide to keep doing snow I could own my own loader.


I own 7 loaders, a few are surplus to my needs so I decided to rent one out. The guy rented it after we got the big storm in the beginning of December. So since then he has put about 2 hours on the machine and I have collected $7500 so far in rental fees. My accounts are seasonal and my Construction business hasn't skipped a beat all winter. Life is great up here. Sorry not trying to rub salt on your wounds. Moral of the story is that it's much better to own then rent


----------



## Broncslefty7

I have a small excavation company aside from our full time company. We opened it last year, I was very surprised to see the phone ring with a job or two a week up until the end of January. I wasn’t expecting that.


----------



## fireside

Well it’s been two not so good seasons here for us lowlanders!! So far we got to plow twice. I do have seasonals but also per push. When you have accounts that bring in 12k on a easy season this year 1100 yea do the math. I will say I’m very fortunate to own all my equipment. This season really making me think if it’s worth it


----------



## Broncslefty7

Ask your sons if it’s worth it. I’m sure they will give you a definitive answer.


----------



## fireside

Oh I’m sure but I’m the big dog who pays the bills. You should be happy I’m thinking about show them I money you could get a loader operator out of the deal


----------



## Broncslefty7

Yeah I’m hedging my bets..... 

New strategy, get Sean to quit snow....


----------



## FordFisherman

fireside said:


> Well it's been two not so good seasons here for us lowlanders!! So far we got to plow twice. I do have seasonals but also per push. When you have accounts that bring in 12k on a easy season this year 1100 yea do the math. I will say I'm very fortunate to own all my equipment. This season really making me think if it's worth it


Last year wasn't too bad, this year has been terrible obviously, but I like to look at three year blocks for gauging "if its worth it". Next season will say a lot in that respect; it usually averages out over 3 seasons. Still a few weeks to go before we're out of the woods...


----------



## Broncslefty7

Isn’t this what we normally do in January before we get hammered in February and March? Maybe it’s just a month off


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Last year March 4 we got 12-14" here where the Pats play. Lets hope for one like that ??


----------



## fireside

Yup that one 14” storm saved my season for sure.


----------



## fireside

FordFisherman said:


> Last year wasn't too bad, this year has been terrible obviously, but I like to look at three year blocks for gauging "if its worth it". Next season will say a lot in that respect; it usually averages out over 3 seasons. Still a few weeks to go before we're out of the woods...


Here is the problem with that thought, if I use past three years yup no more plowing. If I use past two years and next year we'll very well could be a gold mine of white.

When bidding I use the past four years. When figuring out a seasonal it's the terms of contract that tells the story!


----------



## aclawn

The midseason raise the *trucewhiteflag*and then we're like :redbounce: in april.Thumbs Upand in thepayup!:usflag::usflag: We know how new england weather works,plenty of time for a few makeup storms,and plenty of cold coming our way in march.lowred: Last year we got 21" in 4 storms, between 3/8/19 = 4/2/19.Thumbs Up*newusflag*


----------



## Broncslefty7

Angel that’s what u said about end of January into February. 
#FakeWeather


----------



## fireside

angel we are well past January 20 so I dont believe it. Its all fake weather controlled by the democrats and Russians. LOL LOL


----------



## Broncslefty7

Ha! You’d think with all the dems in CT, there would be piles of snow flakes everywhere....


----------



## fireside

they will release the winter weather once they figure out how to fee the weather reports and tax the snow piles on your property. Than it will be winter as normal


----------



## aclawn

Hey! on the brighter side of life, only ten months until next winter!
S hit! My sleep pattern just flip!:usflag:


----------



## aclawn

Broncslefty7 said:


> Angel that's what u said about end of January into February.
> #FakeWeather


Well, we all know how that went! #Fakeweather


----------



## aclawn

fireside said:


> angel we are well past January 20 so I dont believe it. Its all fake weather controlled by the democrats and Russians. LOL LOL


No 11 months to go 1/21/2021:laugh:*newusflag*


----------



## fireside

Wow February 17 and have plow a bit of snow since January 18. Boy I hope this is now first every February with not one invoice going out.


----------



## leigh

fireside said:


> Wow February 17 and have plow a bit of snow since January 18. Boy I hope this is now first every February with not one invoice going out.


I was talking about this winter with my wife.We were trying to think of a southern area that has weather like this as a norm.Maybe Maryland , Delaware or North Carolina. Getting us ready for the retirement move ! Although I think we can forget about a double wide ,single will have to do !


----------



## aclawn

I totally get the seasonal vibe everyone is quoting as a reason to give it up, but it surprises me every year how many of you have no faith in March as a winter month. 
March averages pretty much the same snowfall that December does...6-7".
It isn't outlandish to think it *might* snow. Look at the cold coming next month⬇


----------



## fireside

I bet if we look back to around middle of December than again in January that was same fake model.


----------



## fireside

Can’t even say fat women is singing because it never started. Boy wait to see the deals in the spring only if I had money


----------



## fireside

Well it’s looking like February is a total bust. I just can’t believe nothing at all. Looking at the long range not looking like any cold at all.


----------



## Broncslefty7

It’s pool season now.


----------



## fireside

Broncslefty7 said:


> It's pool season now.


I thought it was always pool season in CT now that we only have three seasons!


----------



## Broncslefty7

I’d like to continue having a break from the sprint of pool season.


----------



## aclawn

No worry James, your break is coming on around the 1st week of March.







Fake weather:usflag:


----------



## fireside

Is james closing the pool company for the first week of March?


----------



## Masssnowfighter

fireside said:


> Is james closing the pool company for the first week of March?


He must have a pool trade show to attend


----------



## Broncslefty7

I’ll be in Alabama for a meeting the third week of March. Right before everything kicks off.

last year it was Vegas, this year Birmingham.


----------



## quigleysiding

At this point Ill settle for an early spring


----------



## fireside

God damn it, it’s official first ever February after 35 plus years of plowing not one invoice. Last invoice was January 19 for snow wtf.


----------



## Broncslefty7

*newusflag*Not even a seasonal invoice?

my only invoices for FEB here for salt after rain for refreeze


----------



## fireside

Broncslefty7 said:


> *newusflag*Not even a seasonal invoice?
> 
> my only invoices for FEB here for salt after rain for refreeze


Nope already payed in January. Now March payments are going to be interesting to see what happens canceled contracts or negotiations!


----------



## aclawn

There will be invoices for March. I just invoice the state for exit 40 cleaning, and Just apply for the new gray CC from EBT Bank of America:usflag:


----------



## fireside

aclawn said:


> There will be invoices for March. I just invoice the state for exit 40 cleaning, and Just apply for the new gray CC from EBT Bank of America:usflag:


It's not a gray card its a platinum card or better know as BERNIE card


----------



## PLOWMAN45

So there talking big storm for Friday night Saturday


----------



## sixty4

Just when I thought I could remove the snow sticks! lol..


----------



## Broncslefty7

Stop it. 48 during the day, 33 at night, 44 the following day, rain snow mix. Sub angle game over


----------



## PLOWMAN45

Eweather on twitter


----------



## fireside

Well fellas, with all the craziness of current events boy is the talk of snow Monday a welcome change. Boy would I love a nice 10” storm to finish a never season


----------



## PLOWMAN45

Yeah we get that


----------



## Broncslefty7

No way... nice try


----------



## fireside

Yup we could have a grand March snowstorm coming. I record breaking event boy that would be nice. I’m thing of for our safety from the virus of course spreading at least 3 rounds of salt


----------



## Broncslefty7

i would really like to get some salt runs out of it though! i have like 15 ton left.


----------



## fireside

Well fellas looking like record breaking snow just may happen in the morning!!! So excited but I know snow is like marriage full of promises and disappointment.


----------



## Broncslefty7

37 degrees and 40 by noon. I don’t think so, sorry Sean.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

Eweather said something about Wednesday


----------



## Broncslefty7

Salt runs today, nice.


----------



## fireside

Broncslefty7 said:


> Salt runs today, nice.


Salt RUNS really in these trying time you got more than one for 1/2"


----------



## Broncslefty7

Salt run* sorry......

It’s disinfecting salt


----------



## fireside

Well November 1 is almost here. Whst the thoughts for upcoming season fellas. I’m still not fully convinced we are even plowing agsin. Some contracts are backed signed but after getting massive insurance increases, I need everything signed. If we have another year like last I’m all done for sure


----------



## Broncslefty7

Stop, and cross your fingers for no snow. I still have pools to build.....

this might be the first year I’m not looking forward to snow.


----------



## fireside

Well james nice to see your still out there haven’t heard from you for sometime.


----------



## Broncslefty7

I know, it’s been a while. How’s your summer been? I heard materials are scarce, and land up north is bountiful


----------



## PLOWMAN45

I chatted with Gil he said Busy


----------



## fireside

Well they been releasing updated winter outlooks boy fellas not looking good at all!


----------



## PLOWMAN45

Okay who said that ?


----------



## fireside

Oh since NWS released there last week all the bloggers have taken a big step back. If you read they are all using last year as comparisons to this year. NWS is saying very little snow and above average temps! So with that said what does it really mean. If we get to plow 3 time it’s historic snowy winter right! I do find pattern change over the past few week interesting. It’s a every 4 day track just a bit to the north good clipper tracks. Just a bit more dip East bingo we are good. Take note of the snows already falling across the country and New England very interesting to me but without dip will we’ll see nothing but almost and rain Hartford agsin will be battle ground of ice


----------



## PLOWMAN45

I like Gil Simmons and eweather guy


----------



## fireside

Hmmmm, weather is very interesting as of late. Let’s see what happens Friday for the whole state well sorry to eastern ct. I’m think there maybe more than a few people surprised.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

I'm having my plow serviced on Friday morning


----------



## MSsnowplowing

I'm estimating around 30 inches of snow this year based on past years patterns.


----------



## fireside

Ok, for where Litchfield hills


----------



## MSsnowplowing

fireside said:


> Ok, for where Litchfield hills


Down in my area eastern ct by the shoreline


----------



## fireside

hmmm, 
wonder what the morning may bring? I finding Monday night far more note worthy.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

for what ?????


----------



## fireside

Boy,
Snow showers hmmmm could we get to throw some salt


----------



## fireside

Well took them completely out of forecast now


----------



## PLOWMAN45

what ????


----------



## fireside

ok fellas, 
What are your thoughts for first snowplow event FOR EVERONE. I know some guys have already plowed sorry you don't count being over achievers.


----------



## AccuCon

I've plowed twice and salted like 3 times already.....You slackers on the shore


----------



## aclawn




----------



## fireside

Oh your just an overachiever. Hmmm 2” only in Hartford not sure how you plowed twice


----------



## chevyhauler

People starting to hype up a storm for the middle of next week.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

2 shots of snow next week


----------



## aclawn

This morning run, the rain line is moving pretty close to the coast of LI, NY. storm still on the west coast a lot of time for ping pong weather.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

oh well break time until the 28th.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

aclawn said:


> oh well break time until the 28th.


You think more snow by then for shoreline ct ?


----------



## fireside

I’m not convinced of break into 28! 25 boy had my interest


----------



## PLOWMAN45

what do you see on the 25


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

No snow for Christmas or back end ice.


----------



## aclawn

Now the tricky part is the backside of this front possibility a salting on the back-end for Friday evening and Saturday morning.


----------



## FordFisherman

Maybe a couple inches north and west of the parkway Sunday night into Monday??


----------



## PLOWMAN45

I dont see anything for south western ct


----------



## Highlandlc

Pattern is changing, and could be substantially different in 10 days or so.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

I hope so


----------



## FordFisherman

Winter Weather Advisories up for most of the state...


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn




----------



## FordFisherman

Wow what a lousy January


----------



## fireside

Well I’m at 130% of last two years


----------



## aclawn

ill be over with the next one on 1/26


----------



## aclawn




----------



## PLOWMAN45

any idea what time of day that is


----------



## fireside

Does it matter really!!! People get so caught up in 5:45 or 7 does it matter nope! After 35 plus years of snow you learn it doesn’t matter at all. My model it snows enough we plow. If not enough we just salt. In my works start and finish times mean nothing at all why because YOU CANT CHANGE IT.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

Yeah I'm grabbing my state pistol permit at 12:30


----------



## fireside

Oh so very important!


----------



## PLOWMAN45

Yep now it is


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

looks like a couple of chances 2/1


----------



## aclawn




----------



## PLOWMAN45

take what i can get


----------



## FordFisherman

Buckle up fellas, we got a storm brewing...


----------



## PLOWMAN45

I saw one model map from eweather 17.5 for fairfield county


----------



## aclawn

Couple of more after this one 2/8 & 2/10


----------



## fireside

Yup, I’m thinking 3 to 6 but could be way more.


----------



## aclawn

I also see something showing for on or around the 14th, a little way out to talk.


----------



## aclawn

Monday storm looks to start around 1 am snow until 8 pm and showing a switch to R/S, Monday 9 pm to 9 am Tuesday Rain/Snow and then back to snow
Tuesday 10 am to 11 pm Snow.
This is SECT area. 5 to 8"


----------



## aclawn




----------



## SnowFakers

This long duration stuff sucks, take the snow though. Hoping for no change over to rain


----------



## PLOWMAN45

SW CT just got a winter storm warning 11-16 inches I'd love to know if it gonna be power or cement


----------



## SnowFakers

PLOWMAN45 said:


> SW CT just got a winter storm warning 11-16 inches I'd love to know if it gonna be power or cement


Think its gunna be close to 32 all day tomorrow? so my guess is heavier


----------



## PLOWMAN45

thats great i shovel my own own house a few times i only do my front walk i tell everyone else to do their own


----------



## sectlandscaping

aclawn said:


> Monday storm looks to start around 1 am snow until 8 pm and showing a switch to R/S, Monday 9 pm to 9 am Tuesday Rain/Snow and then back to snow
> Tuesday 10 am to 11 pm Snow.
> This is SECT area. 5 to 8"


For per event guys is this 2 events?


----------



## PLOWMAN45

I charge every 6 or 8 inches yeah


----------



## sectlandscaping

I have a event is up to a 24 hour period of continuous snow in my commerial accounts but it doesnt have that in my residential contracts. See how it turns out.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

in southwestern CT they keep bumping up the numbers


----------



## aclawn

sectlandscaping said:


> For per event guys is this 2 events?


 1 event for commericial and residential i would triple charge


----------



## aclawn

sectlandscaping said:


> For per event guys is this 2 events?


1 event for comm.
Now for residential, i would chargefor 5inches an event, 15 inches triple charge


----------



## SnowFakers

Already 2 inches or so outside new haven


----------



## PLOWMAN45

So someone on a news channel said Super Bowl Sunday ? Any thoughts


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

Train wreck coming our way this week, 2/9,11,12,13,14,15,16/2021


----------



## aclawn

A train wreck of storms heading our way northeast next couple of weeks.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

is that def gonna be ice or could trend to snow ?


----------



## aclawn

Rain tonight. Ice moves away from I-95


----------



## PLOWMAN45

oh good do you see any snow ?


----------



## FordFisherman

Thursday looks like a decent storm.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

for everyone ?


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

yes, Snow THURSDAY starts around 7 AM 3 to 6", change over around 10 pm. to a freeze-up weekend.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

i would love a couple more snow storms but that's just me


----------



## aclawn

Take pics it will be gone soon. next couple weeks rain. Setting us up for mud season.


----------



## BadMechanic

Hows it looking over there?
Here in Syracuse NY they said a trace to 3in by thur 12pm to fri 12pm. We arent even at a complete dusting yet (streets clear, cars dusted)


----------



## sectlandscaping

It cant be over I finally made it through a storm without a breakdown.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## fireside

Well fellas thinking full figure girl is warming up! I think we are done. Plows and sanders are all off trucks are cleaned. Machines will stay for a few more weeks


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

Have a great summer season see you nov:usflag:✌


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

VERY QUIET START, WINTER 21/22.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

snowing here in Norwalk


----------



## Randall Ave

aclawn said:


> VERY QUIET START, WINTER 21/22.


It's coming, we hope.


----------



## Lovetosail

I’ve been at it over 35 years with no contracts and always make the same money give or take 1k-2k which isn’t a big difference in my business


----------



## aclawn

Seeing something on 1/16 - 17


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

1/20 AM,1/25


----------



## aclawn




----------



## PLOWMAN45

what do you see for 1/25 ?


----------



## PLOWMAN45

Dont see anything for 1/25 online


----------



## aclawn

Around the 28th looks like a good!


----------



## PLOWMAN45

yeah all the weather outlets are talking about it


----------



## aclawn

1/29/22 ct is in the 12inches zone


----------



## PLOWMAN45

I just heard some weather people say "bomb cyclone"


----------



## fireside

Weather guessers at it agsin! Due to Covid the storm will be in short supply.


----------



## aclawn

moving east so maybe a 4 incher:usflag:


----------



## BlackBeauty

I've got wvit ch30 11 pm news on and they're saying 12 to 20 inches! 
If it's a blizzard I'll have trouble plowing with the storm I fear...


----------



## PLOWMAN45

BlackBeauty said:


> I've got wvit ch30 11 pm news on and they're saying 12 to 20 inches!
> If it's a blizzard I'll have trouble plowing with the storm I fear...


what part of CT are you in ?


----------



## BlackBeauty

Southcentral CT. I like snow but my truck and plow are tiny!


----------



## PLOWMAN45

BlackBeauty said:


> Southcentral CT. I like snow but my truck and plow are tiny!


compact or midsize ?


----------



## BlackBeauty

Mazda truck (ranger twin),.reg.cab with snowex lt7200. Love it....really don't want anything bigger for 3 family driveways


----------



## PLOWMAN45

yeah that prob a good idea .I had a dodge Dakota extra cab with a 5.2 v8 and Meyer plow that i ran for 7 years 2000-2007 then went full size


----------



## BlackBeauty

That sounds like a nice setup. I try to be as gentle as I can on both of plow in the truck so if I'm not able to plow during the storm due to intensity I'll try to take multiple passes with less know. We'll see I guess. Be safe.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

yeah i take multiple passes with my full size truck


----------



## aclawn




----------



## aclawn

Watch the 11th to the 13th look like something brewing up!


----------



## PLOWMAN45

good hate ice


----------



## fireside

Looking like winter is a bust! I just can’t support the lack of winter with the resources it takes


----------



## PLOWMAN45

winter isn't over yet


----------



## fireside

Hmmm, we are in four day weather patterns with very cold in between events just not a good pattern but becoming the normal. Look at the state as a whole even the highlanders aren’t getting the snow.

I look at the numbers with run away cost ans no real events just doesn’t make sense anymore


----------



## quigleysiding

Yup seems to be the trend the last few years . Cold then rain .


----------



## fireside

Yupers


----------



## aclawn

Might as well, close the shades until March. Hopefully, we can get a legendary March/April.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

yeah February is done


----------



## aclawn

Looks like something is brewing up, around the 25th!


----------



## Rodknee

fireside said:


> Looking like winter is a bust! I just can't support the lack of winter with the resources it takes


Agreed. I just folded, and sold the truck. Going to part out the Western Plow setup if anyone wants F250 parts too...

Hope Thursday's storm pays off for you guys!


----------



## aclawn

Looks like something is brewing up around the 13th!


----------



## aclawn

http://www.meteo.psu.edu/fxg1/WXTYPE/loop25ne.html


----------



## aclawn




----------



## NAHA

Are we done?


----------



## FordFisherman

Think that’s all she wrote…


----------



## aclawn

Maybe something brewing up for the northern fellow, around the 24th.


----------



## aclawn2018

IT'S COLD......


----------



## fireside

For the moment


----------



## acedist69




----------



## FordFisherman

Wow…looks like I picked a good year to get out of the biz. Season could turn on like a switch tho, seen it happen before.


----------



## Embalmer

FordFisherman said:


> Wow…looks like I picked a good year to get out of the biz. Season could turn on like a switch tho, seen it happen before.


Been thinking of doing the same. For years wanted to put a plow on my 19 f250 as was always snowy (new baby ect prevented it first couple years). Finally put on last year to only use twice, this year in Northern MA looks like we'll be a wash. Told wife if nothing comes this year I'll most likely be selling truck and plow as not worth it anymore.


----------



## Shady

FordFisherman said:


> Wow…looks like I picked a good year to get out of the biz. Season could turn on like a switch tho, seen it happen before.


2014 - 2015


----------



## Shady

Embalmer said:


> Been thinking of doing the same. For years wanted to put a plow on my 19 f250 as was always snowy (new baby ect prevented it first couple years). Finally put on last year to only use twice, this year in Northern MA looks like we'll be a wash. Told wife if nothing comes this year I'll most likely be selling truck and plow as not worth it anymore.


The beauty of seasonal contracts. I’m located in Ayer and we have been out twice doing parts of our route. On 12/24 we had nothing at our house and 5 miles north had 1” to 1.5”. Looks like a little something for tomorrow.


----------



## Embalmer

Shady said:


> The beauty of seasonal contracts. I’m located in Ayer and we have been out twice doing parts of our route. On 12/24 we had nothing at our house and 5 miles north had 1” to 1.5”. Looks like a little something for tomorrow.


Course i said that, now on radar..


























Prob be 70 and rain by then, but finally some possible action as I don't roll till over 2"


----------

